# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Wisdom To Start The Day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

## Chris Ryser

Never be afraid to try something new.......
Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic:drop:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> 
> Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic


Mmm and both hit the rocks....

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *John R said:* 
> Mmm and both hit the rocks....


Was there an optician involved ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?
:cheers:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Was there an optician involved ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?
> :cheers:


Must have got there glasses from our place....:p

----------


## hcjilson

You can't be optimistic.....
                                    ....with misty optics!!

hj

----------


## John R

> *hcjilson said:* 
> You can't be optimistic.....



Pass the rosetinted specs    ..... :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Brain cells come and go........................

but fat cells live forever:cheers:

----------


## HarryC

Don't drive to the unemployment office in your Toyota and wonder why you're out of work.

Grandpa use to say that. I never knew what it meant till I was in my 20's.:p

----------


## Chris Ryser

In just two days,


tomorrow will be yesterday


:cheers:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> tomorrow will be yesterday
> 
> :cheers:


Ah but tomorrow never comes ....
:p

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *John R said:* 
> Ah but tomorrow never comes ....
> :p



Just watch the quote next morning and you'l awake to yesterday

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Just watch the quote next morning and you'l awake to yesterday


Ah *HINDSIGHT*

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

''

----------


## Chris Ryser

You don't stop laughing because you grow old...................





you grow old because you stopped laughing.



:drop:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> you grow old because you stopped laughing.


:drop: That explains why going to work keeps me young then.:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

An optimist thinks that this is the best possible work,





A pessimist fears that this is true


:drop:

----------


## SuziBlueEyes

"The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese."

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *SuziBlueEyes said:* 
> "The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese."




Thats why I am so wormed up..........

But do I want to get cheesed up?



:finger:

----------


## SuziBlueEyes

Chris...
A cheese by any other name would still be as sharp  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *SuziBlueEyes said:* 
> Chris...
> A cheese by any other name would still be as sharp



better read tomorrows ......"Wisdom to start the day"......


(nb: actually like strong and   s m e l l y   cheeses, Limburgers, Appenzellers, and others that smell right through the packaging)


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Politicians and diapers have one thing in common...............


They should both be changed regularly and ...............


for the same reason.

:drop:

----------


## SuziBlueEyes

All progress has resulted from people who took unpopular 
positions. 


   Adlai E. Stevenson (1900-1965)
   American Lawyer and Politician

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even if you are on the right track,   .......................




you'll get run over if you just sit there.





:drop:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Politicians and diapers have one thing in common...............
> 
> 
> They should both be changed regularly and ...............
> for the same reason.


Nappy's come clean....Politicians never do....

----------


## Shwing

"Even absolute perfect health is merely the slowest way in which to die."

----------


## Chris Ryser

If marriage were outlawed........................................




Only outlaws would have in-laws,


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Its frustrating when you know all the answers...................




but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.



:drop:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Its frustrating when you know all the answers...................
> 
> but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.


Even worse when you have the Questions and.....

Nobody knows the answer.....
:hammer:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *John R said:* 
> Even worse when you have the Questions and.....
> 
> Nobody knows the answer.....
> :hammer:


Thought I was good, but.................you'r bette than me..........at least tonight.........after cocktail hour, love "Johnny Walker""

----------


## chip anderson

Here's the final word on nutrition and health. 

It is a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting medical 
studies. 

The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 

The French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 

The Japanese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 

The Italians drink extraordinary amounts of red wine and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 

The Germans drink lots of beer and eat lots of sausages and fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 



CONCLUSION: 


Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you!

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Thought I was good, but.................you'r bette than me..........at least tonight.........after cocktail hour, love "Johnny Walker""


Ah 
Johnny Walker You must listen to him via the net then :bbg: Cant beat his show while on your way home.....Music to drive too...

----------


## Chris Ryser

Age doesn't always bring wisdom............................



Sometimes age comes alone.



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Love is grand.......................................................  ......





divorce is a hundred grand.



:drop:

----------


## John R

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> divorce is a hundred grand.


 :drop: .....Murder is 5 years...:drop:

Or Suicide is painless.....(Not mine hers.....)

----------


## Chris Ryser

Time might be a great healer.........................................







but it's a lousy beautician>


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Talk is cheap.....................................




because supply exceeds demand


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I am in shape,






Round is a shape



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

but will be back Tuesday,




after the brain has warmed up in a more southern climate

:hammer:

----------


## SuziBlueEyes

Life... is like a grapefruit. It's orange and squishy, and has a few pips in it, and some folks have half a one for breakfast.

--Douglas Adams

----------


## Chris Ryser

There will always be death and taxes,







However death doesn't get worse every year

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

There is no wisdom of the day today........................




All wise men left for the OLA


:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Aw, now we will have to go back to listening to Dr. Laura.

A shame, Bush doesn't appoint her to take Sandra Day O'Conor's place when she retires.

Chip :Cool:

----------


## harry a saake

:hammer: When you tella man you gonna hit em over der head with a baseball bat, then you hit him over der head with a baseball bat, whether you right or whether you wrong, because anext time he gonna believe ya.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *harry a saake said:* 
> :hammer: When you tella man you gonna hit em over der head with a baseball bat, then you hit him over der head with a baseball bat, whether you right or whether you wrong, because anext time he gonna believe ya.




I..............hope.................so



(the most comments per day this thread ever had)
Never mind plenty of lookers, counts too for success


:cheers:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Life not only begins at forty............................





it also begins to show




:drop:

----------


## John R

Too many lookers...
Not enough take-in-parters.....



Dont waste today doing what can be put off till tomorrow...:p

----------


## Chris Ryser

The real art of conversation is not only to say the right thing at the right time,.............................




But also to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment.

:drop: 







There will be no edition of .... "Wisdom to start the day........." (unless some smart Optiboarder takes over) for the next three days, as I am starting a drive to heavenly Naples in Florida Sunday am, at 4.00. Will resume after arrival Monday pm if my computer there still works.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Have all of you a happy holiday.....................








And please...dont overeat on turkey today


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I plan on living forever........................








So far, so good.




:drop:

----------


## John R

Think i'll go for Forever & a day 
That extra one could make all the diffrence..;)

----------


## Chris Ryser

Practise safe eating...............................






always use condiments.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Age doesn't always bring wisdom....................................








Sometimes age comes alone



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Conscience is what hurts when everything else feel so good.









:drop:

----------


## Optical Plumber

old chinese proverb upated for the internet:

Better to lurk and be thought a nerd than to post and remove all doubt!

Terry :bbg:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Dijon vu..........................................................






the same mustard as before.


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I am a nutritional overachiever............................


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I am having an out of money expierience.



:drop:

----------


## paw

What's the difference between a brown-noser and an a**kisser?





Depth perception!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Always eat the apple when ripe...........................










or it will rot.



:drop:

----------


## chm2023

what's brown and sticky?











a stick.

----------


## Chris Ryser

When critizised....................................





why me,,,,,,,and not the others



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A computer is almost human...............................




except that it does not blame its mistakes on another computer.




:drop:

----------


## John R

Computers cannot err, to err is human....


Yet windowzz say windows hase caused a error in xxxxx
Thus windowzz must be human.....

----------


## Chris Ryser

A Commitee is a group of people who individually can do nothing..................................






but as a group decide that nothing can be done.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A closed mind is a good thing to loose






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A Father said to his son, "When Abe Lincoln was your age, he was studying books by the light of the fireplace." .................





The son replied,................."When Lincoln was your age, he was President."



:drop:

----------


## John R

When feeling sick dont bother going to work...

The pain ain't worth the gain...:finger:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A fine is a tax for doing wrong...................................





A tax is a fine for doing well.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even a mosquito doesn't get a slap on the back.............







until he starts to work.



:drop:

----------


## chm2023

..what's another word for thesaurus??

----------


## yzf-r1

if you ask a question and dont hear an answer, expect an answer you dont like to hear.

----------


## aaron

Why do hot dogs come in packs of 10 and hot dog buns in packs of 8???

----------


## walt

xx

----------


## Chris Ryser

A bus is a vehicule that runs twice as fast......................

when you are after it...................

as when you are in it.




:drop:

----------


## Jane

The highway of Life is littered with squirrels 
who couldn't make up their minds.

----------


## Chris Ryser

A celebrity is someone who works hard all his life to become known...........................................







and then wears dark glasses to avoid being recognized.


:drop:

----------


## yzf-r1

You can either ask for something to be done or say how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself!!!
:hammer:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A candidate is someone who gets money from the rich..................

and votes from the poor...............

to protect them from each other.


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Adolescence and snow are the only problems that disappear................................







if you wait long enough.






:drop:

----------


## Jane

The highway of Life is littered with squirrels
who couldn't make up their minds.


and some of us probably shouldn't try crossing the street.
   Maybe I should stick to reading, not posting.


Then again, maybe I'll get it right this time

----------


## John R

> *Jane said:* 
>    Maybe I should stick to reading, not posting.
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe I'll get it right this time



Hey once you hit 5 you lose your LURKER status....
Jane dear there is no going back.:bbg: :bbg: 

Get them little finger's caressing the keyboard... :Eek:  it keeps them out of trouble.. :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Everybody has a photographic memory.................................








Some don't have film.


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even though a marriage is made in heaven,........................





The maintenance work has to be done here on earth.



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even if you are on the right track,.........................................








you'll get run over if you just sit there !!!!!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

A friend is someone who thinks you're a good egg.........................






even though you're slightly cracked.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A banker is someone who lends you an umbrella when the sun is shining.................................





and asks for it back when it starts to rain.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Eagles may soar,  ......................................................






but weasels dont't get sucked into jet engines.







:drop:

----------


## John R

A dogs for life...Not just christmas...



:drop: !!! So be careful at the christmas party !!! :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

After all is said and done,    .............................................








more is said than done.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A brook would loose its song.....................................





if good removed the rocks.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A dog who attends a flea circus............................................






most likely will steal the whole show.





:drop:

----------


## John R

The most wanted christmas present...
Isnt the one you bought..... :Eek:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer...................................





but wish we didn't.



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A French guest, staying in a Hotel in Edmonton phoned room service for some pepper.......................

"Black pepper, or white pepper ?" asked the concierge.


" Toilette pepper ! ".............................





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Everybody is ignorant,..............................................






only on different subjects.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Early to rise, early to bed, ..............................................





makes a man healthy, but socially dead.



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A careless word may kindle strife,
A cruel word may wreck a life,
A timely word may level stress,
A loving word may heal and bless.


Happy New Year !


:drop:

----------


## sandeepgoodbole

> *Chris Ryser said:* 
> Never be afraid to try something new.......
> Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic:drop:


Every Proverb is Half Truth. Don't get overhelmed by any incl. this one !

----------


## Chris Ryser

Education and Intelligence.......................................



aren't the same thing.





____________________________________________________________  ____________________________________________

And to the author of doubt and half truth:

Eat one live toad the first thimg in the morning...............................
and nothing worse will happen to you the rest of the day.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Adam and Eve had an ideal marriage. ...................................

He didn't have to hear about all the men she could have married,.......................................

and she didn't have to hear about the way his mother cooked.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Adult:

A person who has stopped growing at both ends.......................





and is now growing in the middle.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

In the business world an executive knows something about everything..............................................

a technician knows everything about something.........................

and the switchboard operator knows everything.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A failure is man who has blundered, ...............................




but is not able to cash in on the expirience.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

He who will not economize...........................................




will have to agonize.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I hear and I forget....................................

I see and I remember.................................


I do and I understand.




:drop:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

If you are in retail you might appreciate this bit of
wisdom from American author Hunter Thompson:

"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro."

----------


## Chris Ryser

He who postpones the hour of living rightly, ........................................



is like the rustic who waits for the river to run out before he crosses.



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Engineer:

a person who knows a great deal about very little........................

and goes along knowing more and more about less and less...............................

finally he knows practically evrything about nothing.



:drop:         :drop:         :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A cynic is someone who knows the price of everything...............................





and the value of nothing.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The definition of a consultant:  ...............................


Someone who borrows, your watch, tells you the time and then charge you for the privilege....................





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A crumb from a winners table is better..................................




than a feast from a looser's table.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A criminal is a person with predatory instincts who does not have sufficient capital........................................



to form a corporation.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If you think your boss is stupid remember;  ....................................







you wouldn't have a job if he was smarter.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Any organization is like a septic tank..............................



The really big chunks rise to the top.






:drop:

----------


## harry a saake

:D When elephants start dancing, mice need to move to the side

----------


## Chris Ryser

A drunk man's words,  ..............................





are a sober man's thoughts.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A Dutchman was explaining the red, white, and  blue Netherland flag to an American.  .........................................

"Our flag is symbolic of our taxes. We get red when we talk about them, white when we get our tax bill, and blue after we pay them."

The American nodded. "It's the same in the USA only we see stars too!"




:drop:

----------


## harry a saake

:Eek:  I feel sorry for people who don,t drink, knowing when they get up in the morning, thats the best there going to feel all day. Author unknown

----------


## Chris Ryser

For every minute you are angry, .........................................





you loose 60 seconds of happiness.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Charm is a woman's strenght, ....................................





while strenght is a man's charm.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The courage to speak................................




must be matched by the wisdom to listen.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The courage to speak..........................................




must be matched by the wisdom to listen.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Friendship consists in forgetting what one gives.....................................






and remembering what one receives.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A dream is just a dream ........................................................






A goal is a dream with a plan and a deadline.





:drop:

----------


## harry a saake

:cheers: An Irishman is never drunk as long as he can hold on to a blade of grass, and not fall off the face of the earth.

----------


## Chris Ryser

After the government takes enough to balance the budget,  .....................................



the taxpayer has the job pf budgeting the balance.









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Ignorance is the night of the mind, ............................................




but a night without moon and stars.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Earlier people used to switch on TV's after getting bored with their routine work, ........................................................





Now they switch on on to routine work after getting bored with TV.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate,  ...............................







ia a balanced diet.





:drop:

----------


## Sean

Laugh, and the class laughs with you.............But you get detention alone.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Eat your spinach and you'll grow up big and strong like Popeye, ................................................






You'll also end up with a with a girlfriend that looks like Olive Oyl.





:drop:

----------


## Sean

Nothing ever comes to one that is worth having,except as a result of hard work.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Acquaintance:  .....................................................




a person whom we know well enough to borrow from, but not well enough to lend to.








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A conservative is a politician who ......................................





wants to keep what the liberals fought for a generation ago.




:drop:

----------


## Sean

Success is never final.............

----------


## Chris Ryser

A flea and a fly in a flue
were imprisoned so what could they do?
Said the flea "let us fly"
said the fly "let us flea"
so they flew through a flaw in the flue.






:drop:

----------


## Sean

To love another......you have to undertake some fragment of their
destiny.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Everybody is ignorant,  ................................................





only on different subjects.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A clean tie attracts the soup of the day.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A bycycle can't stand on its own..................................





because its two-tired.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Ability can take you to the top,   .........................................








but it takes character to keep you there.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even if i'm not asleep, ................................




that doesn't mean I'm awake.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Even in a pile of manure,  ..................................



a flower will grow.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Enjoy the little things, .......................................................




for one day you may look back and realize they they were the big things.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Action may not always be happiness, ............................




but here is no hapiness without action.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A camel is a horse ......................................................





designed by a committee.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A budget is just a method of worrying before you spend your money, ...........................................





as well as afterward.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Ability is what your capable of doing.....................




Motivation determines what you do......................




Attitude determines how well you do it






.:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Acceptance of what has happened is the first step to overcoming  the consequences of any misfortune.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A diet is a selection of food ..............................................




tha makes other people lose weight.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Do you kmow the three times that most people go to church ? ...........................................................



When they are hatched, ................matched.......and.......dispatched.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The funny thing about common sense, ..........................................




it ain't all that common.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Some open minds should be closed for repairs .............................





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

New and inproved: ................................


if it's new it's not improved, ......................


if it'improved it's not new.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If you are patient in one moment of anger, ............................





you will escape a hundred days of sorrow.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Knowdlege speaks, ......................................




Wisdom listens.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The small print takes away ..............................



what the big print grants !




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

What is done now, ..........................

is influenced by what you did then, ....................................



and will determine what you you do when now is then.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

We do not see things as they are, ...................


We see see them as we are.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

He that is discontented in one place...........................................





will seldom be happy  in another.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The reason why people do not obtain success................................




is because it is disguised as hard work.









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Knowdlege speaks, ..............................................




wisdom listens.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Dont let your mind wander.  ..........................................




It is too little to be left alone.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Everyone hears what you say.   ............................



Friends listen to what you say.



Best friends listen to what you don't say.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Anger is costly on the soul,  ..................................


be carefull wuth what you choose to spend it on.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Many folks know how to say nothing.  ...................................




Few know when.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

It is better to be hated for what you are, ................................




than to be loved for for what you're not.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Be grateful for the gifts you have .......................................




rather than lament those you have not.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Don't let littleness in others ....................................




bring out the littleness in you.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Friends are like stars.  .............................................



You may not always see them but you know they are always there.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Flattery is telling others ................................................



exactly what they think of themselves.





:drop:

----------


## dyip

:hammer: Don't just glance through the posts at the speed of light, or you will never know what you've missed in the details. If you want to post a response, you've better understand what the author is trying to say first.

----------


## Chris Ryser

In many cases stress is caused, not by the event itself, .........................................




but rather by our response to the event.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I've learned to pick my battles; I ask myself, ............................


"Will this matter one year from now ? ...................

How about one month ? ................

One week ? ...............

One day? "





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

You'll find that that the only thing you can do easily is be wrong, ...................................



and that's hardly worth the effort.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A Land Rover doesn't leak oil, ..........................................




it marks it's territory !






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

You have three choices in any situation: the sooner you choose, the less stress you'll feel........................................


change,



accept



or leave





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

In places of delight ....................................




there are no clocks.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Wisdom doesn't necessarily come with age. ..................................



Soemtimes age just shows up all by itself.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Life can only be understood backwards, ..............................





but it must be lived forwards.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

At twenty we worry about what others think of us; ..............................



at forty we don't care what others think of us; ..............................



at sixty we discover the haven't nee thinking about us at all.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Everything that irritates us about others ....................................




can lead us to an understanding of ourselves.







:drop:

----------


## Jane

We all have our opinions regarding the rational of war today.  Regardless of our convictions, whether for or against, please ask God for the protection and mercy of the innocent.  Comfort for those like ours who have, (or did have, 9-11), no other choice but to be involved due to geography.  

I don't want this to become a thread for discussion as my own heart twists in indecision.  All we can do is pray.  God's will be done.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Thank you Jane. No discussion needed.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Find an aim in life ....................................................




before you run out on ammunition.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Poeple are disturbed not by things ...................................





but by the view they take of them.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The vision must be followed by the venture.   ....................................




It is not enough to stare up the steps ---------- we must step up the stairs.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Old age isn't so bad  ......................................................




when you consider the alternative.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The spiritual eyesight improves  .........................................




as the physical eyesight declines.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Water is fluid, soft and yielding, .....................................


But water will wear away rock, which is rigid and cannot yield.
As a rule. whatever is fluid, soft, and yielding will overcome whatever is rigid and hard.

This is another paradox: what is soft is strong.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Destiny is not a matter of chance, is is a matter of choice;   .........................




it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Humans are interesting creatures, ....................................


when given everything they need, they can't live live through hardships.



But when given very little they surpass every hardship.

----------


## Chris Ryser

A picture is not worth 1000 words on the internet ..................................





The information is in the text.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life:.............................................




 it goes on." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"History is the version of past events .......................................





that people have decided to agree upon." 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

By the time we've made it ........................................




we've had it.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

When you live in reaction, you give your power away.  .......................





The you get to experience what you gave your power to.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice; .........................





it is not a thing to be waited for, it is thing to be achieved.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If each of us hires employees who are smaller then we are, ................................................





we shall become a company of dwarfs






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Consider well the proportion of things.   ...................................






It is better to be a young June bug, than an old bird of paradise.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

To me, ...........................................





old age is always fifteen years older than I am.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A friend is someone who has the same enemies you have.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A compliment is a statement of an agreeable truth: ....................................





flattery is the statement of an agreeble untruth.










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

After hearing two eyewitness accounts of the same accident, .................................





you begin to wonder about history.





:drop:

----------


## Foveator

My dad was a dentist. One of his favorites:

"Be true to your teeth, or they'll be false to you!"

----------


## Chris Ryser

Middle age ...................................................






when a man is at the peak of his yearning power.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

It isn't the mountains ahead that wear you out -............................ 




It's the grain of sand in your shoe.








:drop:

----------


## chm2023

My father used to say re his youth:  "We were poor, but we were dirty."

----------


## Chris Ryser

We get too soon old ............................................






and too late smart.




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

God gave us two ends. ....................................


One to sit on and one to think with. ..................................


Success depends on which one you use; ................................


head you win         --         tails, you lose.-- 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There are many ways of going forward, ...................................






but only one way of standing still." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The trouble with our times is  ................................................






that the future is not what it used to be.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

You know the world is going crazy, ..............................




when the best rapper is a white guy, 

the best golfer is a black guy, 

The Swiss hold the America's Cup, 

France is accusing the US of arrogance, 

and Germany doesn't want to go to war." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

To build may be have to be a slow and laborious task of years. ...................................




To destroy can be the thoughtless act of a single day.









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The aspects of things that are most important tu us are hidden....................................





because of their simplicity and familiarity.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

By working faithfully eight hours a day, .................................................






you may get to be a boss and work twelve hours a day.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The trouble with our times is that the future ..............................................




is not what it used to be.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The taxpayer --..........................................................





 that's someone who works for the federal government but doesn't have to take the civil service examination





:drop: 




HAPPY EASTER

----------


## Chris Ryser

Tax reform means ..............................................





"Don't tax you, don't tax me. Tax that fellow behind the tree.







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

In a hierarchy, ....................................................






every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Never consider yourself less than anyone, ............................................







though never consider anyone less than yourself. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No amount of study or learning will make a man a leader .....................................







unless he has the natural qualities of one." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is better to debate a question without settling it ...............................







 than to settle a question without debating it." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money, the root of all evil  ......................................................







but the cure for all sadness." 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Brave men are all vertebrates; ............................................




they have their softness on the surface ......................................




and their toughness in the middle.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Efficiency is intelligent laziness






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; ..............................







he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Want to make your computer go really fast? ................................





Throw it out a window." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Ideas pull the trigger, ..............................................









 but instinct loads the gun." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I slept and dreamed that life was beauty..................................









I awoke -- and found that life was duty." 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; ........................................


you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either.  .................................................




They keep you." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A doctor can bury his mistakes ...................................................






but an architect can only advise his client to plant vines." 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Defeat is not the worst of failures. .............................................






Not to have tried is the true failure." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Those who do not remember the past .................................................






are condemned to repeat it." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It ain't braggin' if ............................................................  .......






you can back it up." 








:drop:
____________________________________

Chris:

Give our good old Mississippi boy, Dizzy Dean credit for the quote.

Chip
___________________________________ 

So be it !

----------


## chip anderson

Chris:

Give our good old Mississippi boy, Dizzy Dean credit for the quote.

Chip

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Even if you are on the right track, ...................................................







you'll get run over if you just sit there." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; ......................







what I can say is they must change if they are to get better." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The problem is not that there are problems. ...................................




The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem." 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The most important things to say are those which often I did not think necessary for me to say -- ...............................






because they were too obvious." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is nothing so easy to learn as experience ..............................







and nothing so hard to apply." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure .....................................







 and the intelligent are full of doubt." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I don't know the key to success, ............................................







but the key to failure is to try to please everyone." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - ..................................................





with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, ....................................









except one that you dare not start." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Once the toothpaste is out of the tube, ........................







it's hard to get it back in!" 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Great talents are the most lovely and often the most dangerous fruits on the tree of humanity. .......................................






They hang upon the most slender twigs that are easily snapped off." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Tomatoes and oregano make it Italian; wine and tarragon make it French. Sour cream makes it Russian; lemon and cinnamon make it Greek. Soy sauce makes it Chinese; ....................................







garlic makes it good.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, .........................








it's time to pause and reflect." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Golf is very much like a love affair, if you don't take it seriously, it's no fun, if you do, it breaks your heart. ..................................








Don't break your heart, but flirt with the possibility." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Rather fail with honor ...............................................







than succeed by fraud." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is much pleasure to be gained from useless knowledge." 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Everyone is kneaded out of the same dough ...............................







but not baked in the same oven." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I have not failed. ...................................................







Ive just found 10,000 ways that dont work." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either. ....................................







They keep you." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The entrepreneur is essentially a visualizer and an actualizer... .......................






He can visualize something, and when he visualizes it he sees exactly how to make it happen." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The fearless are merely fearless. ..................................







People who act in spite of their fear are truly brave." 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure ...................







and the intelligent are full of doubt." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I don't know the key to success, ..........................................








but the key to failure is to try to please everyone." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Golf is very much like a love affair, if you don't take it seriously, it's no fun, if you do, it breaks your heart. .......................







Don't break your heart, but flirt with the possibility





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Experience is not what happens to you; ...................................







it's what you do with what happens to you." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: ..................................







the music is nothing if the audience is deaf." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Success in almost any field depends more on energy and drive than it does on intelligence. ...........................................








This explains why we have so many stupid leaders." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The society which scorns excellence in plumbing as a humble activity and tolerates shoddiness in philosophy because it is an exalted activity ...............................................






will have neither good plumbing nor good philosophy: neither its pipes nor its theories will hold water." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Power corrupts, .........................................







and absolute power corrupts absolutely." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The secret to success is ............................................






to know something nobody else knows." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I have not failed. ............................................








Ive just found 10,000 ways that dont work." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who joyfully marches in rank and file has already earned my contempt. .....................................................






He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice." 







:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Ever notice you don't have to work with someone very long to notice he doesn't know what he is doing.

You have to work with them longer to tell how much the know when they do know what they are doing.

You have to work with them for a very long time to admit that they know as much as you.

C. Anderson.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You have not converted a man ..................................................






because you have silenced him." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

To avoid criticism, do nothing, say nothing, ........................................








and be nothing." 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Only those who dare to fail greatly ........................................







can ever achieve greatly." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The ultimate leader is one who is willing to develop people to the point  ................................








that they eventually surpass him or her in knowledge and ability."








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money is like manure. .....................................









You have to spread it around or it smells." 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"One of the tests of leadership is the ability to recognize a problem ........................................







before it becomes an emergency." 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We can try to avoid making choices by doing nothing, .......................






but even that is a decision." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The entrepreneur is essentially a visualizer and an actualizer... ............................








He can visualize something, and when he visualizes it he sees exactly how to make it happen." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In the kingdom of the blind, .............................................






the one-eyed man is king." 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When I retire I'm going to spend my evenings by the fireplace going through those boxes. ......................................






There are things in there that ought to be burned." 
-Richard Milhous Nixon 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In creating, the only hard thing is to begin: ................................








a grass blade's no easier to make than an oak." 
-James Russell Lowell  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"An expert is someone who knows more and more about less and less, ................................







until eventually he knows everything about nothing." 
-Anon. 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When I tell the truth, it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, ..........................................






but for the sake of defending those that do." 
-William Blake





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A good listener tries to understand thoroughly what the other person is saying. .............................................






In the end he may disagree sharply, but before he disagrees, he wants to know exactly what it is he is disagreeing with." 

-Kenneth A. Wells, Guide to Good Leadership  







:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

In George Washington's days, there were no cameras. One's image was either 
sculpted or painted. Some paintings of George Washington showed him 
standing behind a desk with one arm behind his back while others showed both 
legs and both arms. Prices charged by painters were not based on how many 
people were to be painted, but by how many limbs were to be painted. Arms 
and legs are "limbs" therefore painting them would cost the buyer more. 
Hence the expression "Okay, but it'll cost you an arm and a leg,"

----------


## chip anderson

As incredible as it sounds, men and women took baths only twice a year! 
(May and October.) Women kept their hair covered, while men shaved their 
heads (because of lice and bugs) and wore wigs. Wealthy men could afford 
good wigs made from wool. The wigs couldn't be washed so to clean them, they 
would carve out a loaf of bread, put the wig in the shell and bake it for 30 
minutes. The heat would make the wig big and fluffy, hence the term "big 
wig." Today we often use the term "here comes the Big Wig" because someone 
appears to be or is powerful and wealthy.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Honest criticism is hard to take, ......................................



particularly from a relative, a friend, an acquaintance or a stranger." 

-Franklin Jones




:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

As incredible as it sounds, men and women took baths only twice a year! 
(May and October.) Women kept their hair covered, while men shaved their 
heads (because of lice and bugs) and wore wigs. Wealthy men could afford 
good wigs made from wool. The wigs couldn't be washed so to clean them, they 
would carve out a loaf of bread, put the wig in the shell and bake it for 30 
minutes. The heat would make the wig big and fluffy, hence the term "big 
wig." Today we often use the term "here comes the Big Wig" because someone 
appears to be or is powerful and wealthy.

----------


## Chris Ryser

This one is for Chip


*"Education is what survives ..............................





when what has been learned has been forgotten."* 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A dwarf standing on the shoulders of a giant ....................................







may see farther than a giant himself." 
-Robert Burton  






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We cannot change anything until we accept it. ..............................





Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses."

-C. G. Jung, Psychological Reflections 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism, .................................







to steal ideas from many is research." 
-Anon.  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"With time and patience ....................................................








the mulberry leaf becomes a silk gown." 

-Chinese Proverb 





:drop:

----------


## eyesite

A clean desk is a sign of the truly laziness; someone who never wants to hunt for anything.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money is the most egalitarian force in society. 








It confers power on whoever holds it." 

-Roger Starr 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - .....................................







with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila." 


-Mitch Ratliffe

----------


## Chris Ryser

The world is very different now. ....................................





For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty, and all forms of human life." 

-John Fitzgerald Kennedy, Inaugural Address 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We never know the worth of water ....................................






'til the well is dry." 

-English Proverb  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. 







Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life." 

-Chinese Proverb 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

He that always gives way to others ...................................







will end in having no principles of his own." 

-Aesop 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Bulls make money. Bears make money. ..........................







Pigs get slaughtered." 
-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The Internet is like a giant jellyfish. ...........................


You can't step on it. .......................


You can't go around it. ...........................





You've got to get through it." 

-John Evans 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. ........................





Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust." 

-Karl Kraus 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The only real mistake ....................................







is the one from which we learn nothing." 

-John Powell 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If you don't learn to laugh at troubles, ..................................





you won't have anything to laugh at when you grow old." 

-Edward W. Howe 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today ........................





than he was yesterday." 

-Abraham Lincoln  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Shoot for the moon. ...........................................






Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars." 

-Les Brown 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We live in a moment of history where change is so speeded up ..............................







that we begin to see the present only when it is already disappearing." 

-R. D. Laing, The Politics of Experience 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Government, even in its best state,is but a necessary evil; ...................................








in its worst state, an intolerable one."

-Thomas Paine, "Common Sense", 1776  






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Every man has his follies -- ....................................







and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."

-Josh Billings 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The price of greatness .........................................






is responsibility." 

-Sir Winston Churchill 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"People demand freedom of speech as a compensation for the freedom of thought  .......................................







 which they seldom use." 

-Kierkegaard





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The important thing to recognize is that it takes a team, and the team ought to get credit for the wins and the losses. ...................






Successes have many fathers, failures have none." 

-Philip Caldwell 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't worry about people stealing an idea. ..................................






If it's original, you will have to ram it down their throats." 

-Howard Aiken 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people .........................................







who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all." 

-Dale Carnegie 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them.
 And you don't have to keep them either. ..............................









They keep you." 

-Frank Crane, Essays 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Education is what survives .....................................







when what has been learned has been forgotten." 

-B. F. Skinner 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Some men see things as they are and ask, 'why?' ....................







I dream things that never were and ask, 'why not?'"

-Robert Francis Kennedy





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I find that a man is as old as his work. ....................................





If his work keeps him from moving forward, he will look forward with the work." 

-William Ernest Hocking, Wisdom for Our Time 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No bird soars too high ..........................................






if he soars with his own wings." 

-William Blake 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't simply retire from something; ........................................






have something to retire to." 

-Harry Emerson Fosdick








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"England and America are two countries ..............................






separated by the same language." 

-George Bernard Shaw, "Reader's Digest", November, 1942 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Everyone is kneaded out of the same dough ..................................







but not baked in the same oven." 

-Yiddish Proverb 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A lot of fellows nowadays have a B.A., M.D., or Ph.D. ........................................






Unfortunately, they don't have a J.O.B." 

-Fats Domino 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I don't know the key to success, .........................................









but the key to failure is to try to please everyone." 

-Bill Cosby 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money talks.....................................................








but all mine ever says is good-bye." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You can tell whether a man is clever by his answers. .........................









You can tell whether a man is wise by his questions." 

-Naguib, Mahfouz 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, ...........................................






and I'm not sure about the former." 

-Albert Einstein 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' .................................








 You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary."

-Sir Winston Churchill  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Were it left to me to decide whether we should have a government without newspapers, or newspapers without a government, ................................................









I should not hesitate a moment to prefer the latter." 

-Thomas Jefferson, "Letter to Col. Edward Carrington", January 16, 1787 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Some cause happiness wherever they go; ...................................








others whenever they go." 

-Oscar Wilde 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done ............................................






is interrupted by the person who is doing it." 

-Anon. 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"By working faithfully eight hours a day, .......................................







you may get to be a boss and work twelve hours a day." 

-Robert Frost 







:drop:

----------


## Billy Brock

LOL,  just one of the perks  !    :)

B

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second...........................







 When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. 

That's relativity." 

-Albert Einstein, On relativity 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Two roads diverged in a wood and I --  .......................................






I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference." 

-Robert Frost  






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If you can learn from hard knocks, .......................................







you can also learn from soft touches." 

-Carolyn Kenmore, Mannequin: My Life as a Model 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Want to make your computer go really fast? ................................







Throw it out a window."

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The hardest thing in life is to know which bridge to cross ...............................







and which to burn." 

-David Russell






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Success always occurs in private, .............................................







and failure in full view." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I am certainly not one of those who need to be prodded. .............................







In fact, if anything, I am the prod." 

-Sir Winston Churchill 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Insane people are always sure that they are fine. ..............................






It is only the sane people who are willing to admit that they are crazy." 

-Nora Ephron 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light, .........................................





but rather because its opponents eventually die and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it." 

-Maxwell Planck








:drop:

----------


## Psalls

The finger that points at the moon, is not the moon itself.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Laws are like sausages, ...............................................







it is better not to see them being made." 

-Otto von Bismark 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"One of the penalties for refusing to participate in politics ....................................






is that you end up being governed by your inferiors." 

-Plato 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When they discover the center of the universe, ................................








a lot of people will be disappointed to discover they are not it." 

-Bernard Bailey  





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Opportunity may knock only once, ................................








but temptation leans on the doorbell." 

-Anon. 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, ........................................






but you can not fool all of the people all of the time." 

-Abraham Lincoln 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Effective leadership is putting first things first. .....................







Effective management is discipline, carrying it out."

-Stephen Covey 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure ...............................







and the intelligent are full of doubt." 

-Bertrand Russell 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The significant problems we face cannot be solved at the same level of thinking we were at .....................................







when we created them." 

-Albert Einstein 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - .........................................





with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila." 


Mitch Ratliffe 




:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

When you choose the lesser of two Evils,  you are still choosing Evil.

       Jessie Ventura

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. ............................







Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust." 

-Karl Kraus 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"History is a relentless master. It has no present, only the past rushing into the future. ....................................







To try to hold fast is to be swept aside." 

-John Fitzgerald Kennedy  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap ................................







but by the seeds that you plant."

-Robert Louis Stephenson 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Genius is one percent inspiration .......................................







and ninety nine percent perspiration."

-Thomas Alva Edison 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Only those who dare to fail greatly .......................






can ever achieve greatly." 

-Robert Francis Kennedy 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I do not think much of a man .............................






who is not wiser today than he was yesterday." 

-Abraham Lincoln 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, .................................





but because of the people who don't do anything about it."

-Albert Einstein 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The brain is a wonderful organ; it starts working the moment you get up in the morning ........................................






and does not stop until you get into the office." 

-Robert Frost 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We never know the worth of water .........................









'til the well is dry."

-English Proverb






 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Challenges are what make life interesting; ....................................





overcoming them is what makes life meaningful." 

-Joshua J. Marine 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A lie told often enough ...................................









becomes truth." 

-Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov) 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

There's no secret about success. .....................................







Did you ever know a successful man who didn't tell you about it?

Kin Hubbard (1868 - 1930)








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A dwarf standing on the shoulders of a giant ....................................





may see farther than a giant himself." 

-Robert Burton






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The pure and simple truth is ............................................







rarely pure and never simple." 

-Oscar Wilde 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Our character is what we do when .............................................








we think no one is looking." 

-H. Jackson Brown, Jr. 







:drop:

----------


## Sean

If there is no wind....................row.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In the first place, God made idiots. That was for practice. ......................................








Then he made school boards." 

-Mark Twain 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I used to think that cyberspace was fifty years away. ....................

What I thought was fifty years away, was only ten years away. .....................

And what I thought was ten years away... it was already here........................







 I just wasn't aware of it yet." 

-Bruce Sterling 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't knock the weather; nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation ........................................






if it didn't change once in a while." 

-Kin Hubbard 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Everything happens to everybody sooner or later ........................................








if there is time enough." 

-George Bernard Shaw







 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Work is a necessity for man. ...................................






Man invented the alarm clock." 

-Pablo Picasso







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I tried marijuana once. .....................................














I did not inhale." 

-William J. Clinton 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Programming is like sex: ...................................





one mistake and you have to support it for the rest of your life."

-Michael Sinz 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Happy is said to be the family which can eat onions together. .........................................




They are, for the time being, separate, from the world, and have a harmony of aspiration." 

-Charles Dudley Warner, My Summer in a Garden, 1871 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is not enough to have a good mind; ......................................






the main thing is to use it well."

-Rene Descartes 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Most people give up just when they're about to achieve success.........................



 They quit on the one yard line. ...............................




They give up at the last minute of the game one foot from a winning touchdown." 

-H. Ross Perot 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When making a decision of minor importance, I have always found it advantageous to consider all the pros and cons. ...............................


In vital matters, however, such as the choice of a mate or a profession, the decision should come from the unconscious, from somewhere within ourselves. .................................................


In the important decisions of personal life, we should be governed, I think, by the deep inner needs of our nature." 

-Sigmund Freud 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure .................................................






and the intelligent are full of doubt." 

-Bertrand Russell










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Good, better, best; ...................................



never let it rest till your good is better .................................



and your better is best." 

-Anon. 





:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

If you spend your whole life waiting for the storm, youll never enjoy the sunshine.

-  Morris West

----------


## chip anderson

I asked God to take away my habit.
  God said, No.
  It is not for me to take away, but for you to give it up.

I  asked God to make my handicapped child whole.
  God said, No.
  His spirit is whole, his body is only temporary

        I asked God to grant me patience.
        God said, No.
        Patience is a byproduct of tribulations;
        it isn't granted, it is learned.

        I asked God to give me happiness.
        God said, No.
        I give you blessings; Happiness is up to you.

        I asked God to spare me pain.
        God said, No.
        Suffering draws you apart from worldly cares
        and brings you closer to me.

        I asked God to make my spirit grow.
        God said, No.
        You must grow on your own! ,
        but I will prune you to make you fruitful.

        I asked God for all things that I might  enjoy life.
        God said, No.
        I will give you life, so that you may enjoy all things.

        I asked God to help me LOVE others, as much as He loves me.
        God said...Ahhhh, finally you have the idea.

        If you love God, send this to ten people and
        back to the person that sent it.

        THIS DAY IS YOURS DON'T THROW IT AWAY

        May God Bless You,

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who knows others is wise. .........................................







He who knows himself is enlightened." 

-Lao Tzu, Tao Te Ching 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: .......................................................








it goes on." 

-Robert Frost 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Only a life lived for others ..........................................






is a life worthwhile." 

-Albert Einstein 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either. ............................................







They keep you." 

-Frank Crane, Essays 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth ..........................................







when you know that you would lie if you were in his place."

-H. L. Mencken






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved ....................................................








 from a simple system that worked." 

-John Gall 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He is able ..................................................









who thinks he is able." 

-Buddha 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The roots of education are bitter, .......................................






but the fruit is sweet." 

-Aristotle








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No one can make you feel inferior ...................................








without your consent." 

-Eleanor Roosevelt 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Chris:  

With a face like hers, one would have to adopt such a philosophy.

Chip

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again ....................................................







and expecting different results." 

-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is no terror in the bang, ................................................






only in the anticipation of it." 

-Alfred Hitchcock







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Power corrupts, .............................................






and absolute power corrupts absolutely." 

-Lord Acton







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Hard work spotlights the character of people: .............................some turn up their sleeves, ............................some turn up their noses, .....................................





and some don't turn up at all."

-Sam Ewig 




(There will be NO "Wisdom to start the day.........".      until Wednesday, because the SNOWBIRDs are driving south)

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The difference between a boss and a leader: a boss says, 'Go!' - ............................................................  ...






a leader says, 'Let's go!'" 

-E. M. Kelly, Growing Disciples, 1995  









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We would like to live as we once lived, ............................................................  .......






but history will not permit it.
" 
-John Fitzgerald Kennedy






 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, .........................................................







except one that you dare not start." 

-Charles Baudelaire, Intimate Journals 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The hardest thing in life is to know which bridge to cross ........................................................







and which to burn." 

-David Russell  





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation ............................................................  .......






with the bricks that others throw at him." 

-David Brink 








:drop:

----------


## Oha

"A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds"


   -  Emerson

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Fear less, hope more;
Whine less, breathe more;..............................................


Talk less, say more;
Hate less, love more;...................................................



And all good things are yours." 

-Swedish Proverb 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When something can be read without effort, ..........................................................







great effort has gone into its writing."

-Enrique Jardiel Poncela  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Nearly all men can stand adversity, ............................................................  ......






but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."

-Abraham Lincoln  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

. "The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done .....................................................






is interrupted by the person who is doing it." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We would like to live as we once lived, ............................................







but history will not permit it." 

-John Fitzgerald Kennedy  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; ............................................................  ..............







he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever." 

-Chinese Proverb 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The real measure of your wealth is how much you'd be worth ..................................................







if you lost all your money." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A heretic is a man .......................................................







who sees with his own eyes." 

-Gotthold Ephraim Lessing 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Life becomes harder for us when we live for others, .............................................






but it also becomes richer and happier." 

-Albert Schweitzer 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Inflation is bringing us true democracy. ..................................................








For the first time in history, luxuries and necessities are selling at the same price." 

-Robert Orben  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Choice has always been a privilege .........................................








of those who could afford to pay for it." 

-Ellen Frankfort







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Fortitude is the marshal of thought, ............................................








the armor of the will, and the fort of reason." 

-Francis Bacon 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To avoid criticism, ...............................

do nothing, ...............................

say nothing, .............................






and be nothing." 

-Elbert Hubbard  






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A doctor can bury his mistakes ...............................................






but an architect can only advise his client to plant vines." 

-Frank Lloyd Wright





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Where talent is a dwarf, ................................................





self-esteem is a giant." 

-J. Petit-Senn, Conceits and Caprices  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Minds are like parachutes; ..............................................







they work best when open.
" 
-Lord Thomas Dewar






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You can complain because roses have thorns, .................................






or you can rejoice because thorns have roses." 

-Ziggy






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I don't know the key to success, 






but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."

-Bill Cosby 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I like to listen. I have learned a great deal from listening carefully. ........................................................





Most people never listen." 

-Ernest Hemingway 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*great note for all to read. It will take just 37
seconds to read this and change your thinking.*

Two men, both seriously ill, occupied the same
hospital room. One man was allowed to sit up in his
bed for an hour each afternoon to help drain the
fluid from his lungs. His bed was next to the
room's only window. The other man had to spend all his time
flat on his back.

The men talked for hours on end. They spoke of
their wives and families, their homes, their jobs,
their involvement in the military service, where they had
been on vacation.

Every afternoon when the man in the bed by the
window could sit up, he would pass the time by describing
to his roommate all the things he could see outside
the window.

The man in the other bed began to live for those
one-hour periods where his world would be broadened
and enlivened by all the activity and color of the
world outside.

The window overlooked a park with a lovely lake.
Ducks and swans played on the water while children
sailed their model boats. Young lovers walked arm in arm
amidst flowers of every color and a fine view of
the city skyline could be seen in the distance.

As the man by the window described all this in
exquisite detail, the man on the other side of the
room would close his eyes and imagine the
picturesque scene.

One warm afternoon the man by the window described
a parade passing by. Although the other man
couldn't hear the band - he could see it. In his mind's eye
as the gentleman by the window portrayed it with
descriptive words.

Days and weeks passed. One morning, the day nurse
arrived to bring water for their baths only to find
the lifeless body of the man by the window, who had
died peacefully in his sleep. She was saddened and
called the hospital attendants to take the body
away.

As soon as it seemed appropriate, the other man
asked if he could be moved next to the window. The
nurse was happy to make the switch, and after making sure
he was comfortable, she left him alone.

Slowly, painfully, he propped himself up on one
elbow to take his first look at the real world
outside.
He strained to slowly turn to look out the window
beside the bed. It faced a blank wall.

The man asked the nurse what could have compelled
his deceased roommate who had described such
wonderful things outside this window. The nurse responded
that the man was blind and could not even see the wall.

Epilogue: There is tremendous happiness in making
others happy, despite our own situations.
Shared grief is half the sorrow, but happiness
when shared, is doubled.

If you want to feel rich, just count all the things
you have that money can't buy.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There ought to be so many who are excellent, ...............................






there are so few." 

-Janet Erskine Stuart 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I slept and dreamed that life was beauty...................................







I awoke -- and found that life was duty."

-Ellen Stugis Hooper 






:drop:

----------


## Shutterbug

Earth travels around the sun at 66,000 miles per hour.  That's way faster than a bullet! (Hope this wasn't already posted)
Don't sweat the small stuff  ;) 

shutterbug

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In the kingdom of the blind, .........................................







the one-eyed man is king." 

-Desiderius Erasmus, Adages 






:drop:

----------


## Shutterbug

A man recently was hit by lightening on the 14 hole of a golf course.  He was struck again on the 19th hole.  He went to the hospital AFTER the round was finished!

Don't be a fanatic.  Life is too short as it is  :0)

shutterbug   <---- (heard this on Paul Harvey, so it must be true)

----------


## walt

xx

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Do what you can, .................................

with what you have, .................................

where you are." 

-Theodore Roosevelt 






:drop:

----------


## walt

xx

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I am certainly not one of those who need to be prodded. ..........................................







In fact, if anything, I am the prod."

-Sir Winston Churchill






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The significant problems we face cannot be solved at the same level of thinking ..................................................






we were at when we created them." 

-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people ...............................................







who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all." 

-Dale Carnegie  






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When you go into court you are putting your fate into the hands of twelve people ..............................................




who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty." 

-Norm Crosby





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When your work speaks for itself, .................................






dont interrupt." 

-Henry J. Kaiser 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Illegitimis non carborundum.".............................................





Latin for., "Don't let the *******s grind you down." 

-Gen. Joseph Stilwell 







:drop:

----------


## walt

xx

----------


## Chris Ryser

Every exit is .............................................





an entry somewhere." 

-Tom Stoppard  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; .........................................





he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever." 

-Chinese Proverb







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The important thing is .......................................






not to stop questioning." 

-Albert Einstein






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac." 

-Henry Kissinger








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To change and to change for the better ..........................








are two different things." 

-German proverb 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Nothing is so strong as gentleness ....................................






and nothing is so gentle as real strength." 

-Ralph W. Sockman 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, .........................................






except one that you dare not start." 

-Charles Baudelaire, Intimate Journals 






:drop:

----------


## grace angel

REMEMBER  Toot your own horn because someone else may use it as a spittoon!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To avoid criticism, ..................................


do nothing, ...........................


say nothing, ........................



and be nothing." 

-Elbert Hubbard  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We cannot change anything until we accept it. ......................................






Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses." 

-C. G. Jung, Psychological Reflections 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There's never a new fashion but it's old." 

-Chaucer, The Canterbury Tales 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is error alone which needs the support of government. ................................





Truth can stand by itself." 

-Thomas Jefferson 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"With time and patience the mulberry leaf ..................................





becomes a silk gown." 

-Chinese Proverb 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Laughter is the shortest distance between two people." 

-Victor Borge







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, ..........................................







and I'm not sure about the former." 

-Albert Einstein 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"All progress occurs because .................................






people dare to be different." 

-Harry Millner  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The people who oppose your ideas .....................................





are inevitably those who represent the established order that your ideas will upset." 

-Anthony D'Angelo 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Indecision is like a stepchild: ...................................



if he does not wash his hands, he is called dirty, ...........................



if he does, he is wasting water." 

-African Proverb




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It's not your blue blood, your pedigree or your college degree. ...................





It's what you do with your life that counts." 

-Millard Fuller 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Wisdom stands at the turn in the road and calls upon us publicly,................................




 but we consider it false and despise its adherents." 

-Kahlil Gibran, "Between Reality and Fantasy" 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Nothing is so strong as gentleness ................................








and nothing is so gentle as real strength." 

-Ralph W. Sockman  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I like to listen. I have learned a great deal from listening carefully. ..............................................







Most people never listen." 

-Ernest Hemingway 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In America only the successful writer is important, ........................


in France all writers are important, in England no writer is important, .....................................


and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is." 

-Geoffrey Cottrell  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Who has confidence in himself .....................................






will gain the confidene of others." 

-Leib Lazarow




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I have learnt silence from the talkative, ......

toleration from the intolerant, ........................

and kindness from the unkind; ............................




yet strange, I am ungrateful to these teachers." 

-Kahlil Gibran





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The real measure of your wealth is ...........................







how much you'd be worth if you lost all your money." 

-Anon.





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Not everything that can be counted counts, .........................







and not everything that counts can be counted." 

-Albert Einstein





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"An injury is much sooner forgotten than an insult." 

-Lord Chesterfield, Letter to his son, October 9, 1746 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap .....................






but by the seeds that you plant." 

-Robert Louis Stephenson 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Shoot for the moon. ........................






Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars."

-Les Brown 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Andy Rooney said on 60 minutes a few weeks back: (for those of you that don't know Andy Rooney, he is a 82 year old US TV commentator).

>   I like big cars, big boats, big motorcycles, big houses and big
campfires. I believe the money I make belongs to me and my family, not some governmental stooge with a bad comb-over who wants to give it away to crack addicts for squirting out babies.

   Guns do not make you a killer. I think killing makes you a killer.
You can kill someone with a baseball bat or a car, but no one is trying to ban you from driving to the ball game.

>   I believe they are called the Boy Scouts for a reason, that is why there are no girls allowed. Girls belong in the Girl Scouts!

   I think that if you feel homosexuality is wrong, it is not a phobia,
it is an opinion.

>   I don't think being a minority makes you a victim of anything except
>numbers. The only things I can think of that are truly discriminatory
>are things like the United Negro College Fund, Jet Magazine, Black
>Entertainment Television, and Miss Black America. Try to have things
>like the United Caucasian College Fund, Cloud Magazine, White
>Entertainment Television, or Miss White America; and see what happens.
>Jesse Jackson will be knocking down your door.
>
>   I have the right "NOT" to be tolerant of others because they are
>different, weird, or tick me off.
>
>   When 70% of the people who get arrested are black, in cities where
>70% of the population is black, that is not racial profiling, it is the
>Law of Probability.
>
>   I know what sex is, and there are not varying degrees of it. If I
>received sex from one of my subordinates in my office, it wouldn't be a
>private matter or my personal business. I would be "FIRED" immediately!
>
>
>   I believe that if you are selling me a milk shake, a pack of
>cigarettes, a newspaper or a hotel room, you must do it in English!
>
>   As a matter of fact, if you want to be an American citizen, you
>should have to speak English!
>
>   My father and grandfather didn't die in vain so you could leave the
>countries you were born in to come over and disrespect ours. I think the
>police should have every right to shoot your sorry self if you threaten
>them after they tell you to stop. If you can't understand the word
>"freeze" or "stop" in English, see the above lines.
>
>   I feel much safer letting a machine with no political affiliation
>recount votes when needed. I know what the definition of lying is.
>
>   I don't think just because you were not born in this country, you are
>qualified for any special loan programs, government sponsored bank loans
>or tax breaks, etc., so you can open a hotel, coffee shop, trinket
>store, or any other business.
>
>   We did not go to the aid of certain foreign countries and risk our lives in wars to defend their freedoms, so that decades later they could come over here and tell us our constitution is a living document; and open to their interpretations.

   I don't hate the rich. I don't pity the poor. I know pro wrestling is fake, but so are movies and television. That doesn't stop you from watching them.

   I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If it ticks you off, go and invent the next operating system that's better, and put your name on the building. Ask your buddy that invented the Internet to help you.
>
   It doesn't take a whole village to raise a child right, but it does
take a parent to stand up to the kid; and smack their little behinds when necessary, and say "NO!"

   "I think tattoos and piercing are fine if you want them, but please don't pretend they are a political statement. And, please, stay home until that new lip ring heals. I don't want to look at your ugly infected mouth as you serve me fries!
>
   I am sick of "Political Correctness." I know a lot of black people,
and not a single one of them was born in Africa; so how can they be "African-Americans"? Besides, Africa is a continent. I don't go around saying I am a European-American because my great, great, great, great, great, great grandfather was from Europe. I am proud to be from America and nowhere else.

   If you don't like my point of view... tough. DON'T PASS IT ON!!

   Have a nice day and be good!

*Andy Rooney*

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color. ...........................





Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable." 

-Anon. 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Progress, far from consisting in change, depends on retentiveness. 






Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." 

-George Santayana






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In this age, which believes that there is a short cut to everything, .........................................


the greatest lesson to be learned is that the most difficult way is, ..................



in the long run, the easiest." 

-Henry Miller, The Books in My Life 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't let life discourage you; .....................................







everyone who got where he is had to begin where he was." 

-Richard L. Evans  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either. ..........................






They keep you." 

-Frank Crane, Essays 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The only true wisdom is in knowing ................................







you know nothing." 

-Socrates  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Regrets are idle; yet history is one long regret. ..........................






Everything might have turned out so differently." 

-Charles Dudley Warner, My Summer in a Garden 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When I tell the truth, it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, .......................





but for the sake of defending those that do."

-William Blake 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I have learnt silence from the talkative, toleration from the intolerant, and kindness from the unkind; ............................







yet strange, I am ungrateful to these teachers." 

-Kahlil Gibran 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. ............................................






Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust." 

-Karl Kraus 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In America only the successful writer is important, .......................


in France all writers are important, .............................


in England no writer is important, .................................







and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is." 

-Geoffrey Cottrell  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To do two things at once ......................................






is to do neither." 

-Publilius Syrus 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"In the first place, God made idiots. ......................




That was for practice. ............................





Then he made school boards." 

-Mark Twain 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The grand essentials of happiness are: .........................


something to do, ......................



something to love, ........................


and something to hope for." 

-Allan K. Chalmers  




* " You all have a happy New Year  "*





:drop:

----------


## Mlindy

Man who runs in front of car gets tired
Man who runs behind car gets exhausted

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If you tell the truth, .....................................







you don't have to remember anything." 

-Mark Twain 







:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Chris:  Are you sure this isn't a quote from Hillary Clinton?

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The people who oppose your ideas are inevitably those ................................





who represent the established order that your ideas will upset." 

-Anthony D'Angelo 




:drop: 







Chip,
That was Mark Twain about Hillaries Great Grandfather.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Reasonable people adapt themselves to the world. ..............................



Unreasonable people attempt to adapt the world to themselves. ..............................



All progress, therefore, depends on unreasonable people." 

-George Bernard Shaw 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It's not your blue blood, .........................


your pedigree or your college degree. ...........................






It's what you do with your life that counts." 

-Millard Fuller 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There are many ways of going forward, ..................................







but only one way of standing still." 

-Franklin D. Roosevelt  










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it, .................................





but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Indecision is like a stepchild: ..................................



if he does not wash his hands, he is called dirty, ............................




if he does, he is wasting water." 

-African Proverb  









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The entire essence of America is the hope to first make money -- .................................




then make money with money -- ...............................




then make lots of money with lots of money." 

-Paul Erdman  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Our character is what we do .................................








when we think no one is looking."

-H. Jackson Brown, Jr. 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Talk of joy: ................................



there may be things better than beef stew and baked potatoes and home-made bread -- .....................................




there may be." 

-David Grayson, Adventures in Contentment, 1907  









:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Chris:

That was before the recipes for Black Beans an Rice  or a host of other Cajun stuff.

Chip

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Bulls make money. ...................................





Bears make money. ..................................





Pigs get slaughtered." 

-Anon.





 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort, ........................................







but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."

-Martin Luther King, Jr.  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Reasonable people adapt themselves to the world. ..................................



Unreasonable people attempt to adapt the world to themselves....................................




 All progress, therefore, depends on unreasonable people." 

-George Bernard Shaw

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Genius is one percent inspiration .............................................







and ninety nine percent perspiration." 

-Thomas Alva Edison







 :drop:

----------


## jboonyakieat

99% of Lawyers give the rest a bad name.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The secret of good writing is to say an old thing in a new way ............................................






or to say a new thing in an old way." 

-Richard Harding Davis 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"They consider me to have sharp and penetrating vision ......................................







because I see them through the mesh of a sieve." 

-Kahlil Gibran, "A Handful of Sand on the Shore"









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Some painters transform the sun into a yellow spot, ......................................







others transform a yellow spot into the sun." 

-Pablo Picasso






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Success seems to be largely a matter of hanging on ........................................







after others have let go." 

-William Feather 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Speak softly and carry a big stick; 









you will go far." 

-Theodore Roosevelt, 1901  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To business that we love, .................................







we rise betime and go to't with delight." 

-William Shakespeare






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Work is the true elixir of life. ....................................






The busiest man is the happiest man." 

-Sir Theodore Martin





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, .........................................








but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway."

-Mary Kay Ash 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You get the best out of others ...................................







when you give the best of yourself." 

-Harry Firestone






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Being president is like being a jackass in a hailstorm. ............................................








There's nothing to do but to stand there and take it." 

-Lyndon B. Johnson







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Effective leadership is putting first things first. ............................








Effective management is discipline, carrying it out." 
-Stephen Covey 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money is like manure. ..............................................







You have to spread it around or it smells." 

-J. Paul Getty  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are many paths to the top of the mountain, ...........................................







but only one view." 

-Harry Millner 



and LUX will have the view*

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Success is that old ABC -- ..........................................







ability, breaks, and courage." 

-Charles Luckman






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Assumptions allow the best in life ................................







to pass you by." 

-John Sales 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Congress is so strange. A man gets up to speak and says nothing. Nobody listens -- ............................








and then everybody disagrees." 

-Boris Marshalov 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know. ...................................








It's being able to differentiate between what you know and what you don't."

-Anatole France 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"One's mind has a way of making itself up in the background, ....................................






and it suddenly becomes clear what one means to do." 

-A. C. Benson  









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't steal. .........................................









The government hates competition." 

-Anon. 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Hanlon's Razor:*
"Never attribute to malice that which ......................................






can be adequately explained by stupidity." 

-Anon.








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Challenges are what make life interesting; ......................................







overcoming them is what makes life meaningful." 

-Joshua J. Marine 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The incestuous relationship between government and big business ................................................








thrives in the dark." 

-Jack Anderson






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The best way to escape from a problem is ...................................







to solve it." 

-Alan Saporta 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Maturity begins to grow when you can sense your concern for others ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






outweighing your concern for yourself." 

-John MacNaughton 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Intel has announced its next chip: ..............................







the Repentium." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly right; ..........................................







but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong." 

-Arthur C. Clarke 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

It is not enough to have a good mind; ..............................







the main thing is to use it well." 

-Rene Descartes 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The roots of true achievement lie in the will ...............................








to become the best that you can become." 

-Harold Taylor 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Everything has been figured out, 







except how to live." 

-Jean-Paul Sartre 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Prudence and compromise are necessary means, .....................................








but every man should have an impudent end which he will not compromise."

-Charles Horton Cooley, Life and the Student 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves, ................................







or we know where we can find information upon it." 

-Samuel Johnson 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I worry about my child and the Internet all the time, even though she's too young to have logged on yet. Here's what I worry about. ..............................................








I worry that 10 or 15 years from now, she will come to me and say 'Daddy, where were you when they took freedom of the press away from the Internet?'" 

-Mike Godwin





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The entrepreneur is essentially a visualizer and an actualizer... ......................






He can visualize something, and when he visualizes it he sees exactly how to make it happen." 

-Robert L. Schwartz 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Confidence is the hinge ................................







on the door to success." 

-Mary O'Hare Dumas 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: ............................................







the music is nothing if the audience is deaf." 

-Walter Lippman 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The politicians don't just want your money. They want your soul. They want you to be worn down by taxes until you are dependent and helpless. ........................................





When you subsidize poverty and failure, you get more of both." 

-James Dale Davidson, Politics

----------


## Chris Ryser

"America is not only big and rich, it is mysterious; and its capacity for the humorous or ironical concealment of its interests matches that of the legendary inscrutable Chinese." 

-David Riesman, The Lonely Crowd 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The people who oppose your ideas ...................................







are inevitably those who represent the established order that your ideas will upset." 

-Anthony D'Angelo  



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Success always occurs in private, .................................................







and failure in full view." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Wisdom stands at the turn in the road and calls upon us publicly, ...........................................






but we consider it false and despise its adherents." 

-Kahlil Gibran, "Between Reality and Fantasy" 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Winning is not a sometime thing; it's an all time thing. You don't win once in a while, you don't do things right once in a while, you do them right all the time. Winning is habit. ...............................................






Unfortunately, so is losing. 

-Vince Lombardi 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Programming is like sex: .........................................






one mistake and you have to support it for the rest of your life." 

-Michael Sinz  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Live every day as if it were your last, ..............................






because one of these days, it will be." 

-Jeremy Schwartz









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Noble life demands a noble architecture for noble uses of noble men. ..........................................





Lack of culture means what it has always meant: ignoble civilization and therefore imminent downfall." 

-Frank Lloyd Wright  








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If a trainstation is where the train stops, ..........................................





what's a workstation...?" 

-Anon. 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Use what talent you possess: ................................








the woods would be very silent if no birds sang except those that sang best." 

-Henry Van Dyke 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No man is an island, entire of itself; ...............................









every man is a piece of the continent." 

-John Donne, Devotions, 1624 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't knock the weather; ..........................................







nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation if it didn't change once in a while."

-Kin Hubbard







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Do not go where the path may lead, .............................................







go instead where there is no path and leave a trail." 

-Ralph Waldo Emerson  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Science without religion is lame, .........................................







religion without science is blind." 

-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Woman begins by resisting a man's advances ......................................







and ends by blocking his retreat." 

-Oscar Wilde 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If you want to test your memory, ........................................







try to recall what you were worrying about one year ago today." 

-Rotarian 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A friendship can weather most things and thrive in thin soil; but it needs a little mulch of letters and phone calls and small, silly presents every so often .............................................






- just to save it from drying out completely." 

-Pam Brown 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Not everything that can be counted counts, .................................







and not everything that counts can be counted." 
-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A market is the combined behavior of thousands of people responding to information, ......................................







misinformation and whim." 

-Kenneth Chang 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No one is so generous ..................................







as he who has nothing to give." 

-French Proverb  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is nothing so easy to learn as experience ..............................







and nothing so hard to apply." 

-Josh Billings, His Works Complete







 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Generosity is not giving me that which I need more than you do, .............................................








but it is giving me that which you need more than I do." 

-Kahlil Gibran, Sand and Foam 






:drop:

----------


## rsandr

A problem shared....



...is a problem for two people!


One of my favourites if a little cynical.

Rick

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who dies with the most toys is, ......................................







nonetheless, still dead." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I have probably purchased fifty 'hot tips' in my career, maybe even more. .......................................








When I put them all together, I know I am a net loser." 

-Charles Schwab 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To cease smoking is the easiset thing I ever did. .......................................







I ought to know, I've done it a thousand times." 

-Mark Twain 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The secret of good writing is to say an old thing in a new way or ............................................







to say a new thing in an old way." 

-Richard Harding Davis 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"...Government of the people, by the people, for the people, ..................................






shall not perish from the Earth." 

-Abraham Lincoln, Gettysburg Address, November 19, 1863 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Wise sayings often fall on barren ground, ................................







but a kind word is never thrown away." 

-Sir Arthur Helps 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; ..........................







he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."

-Chinese Proverb





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Fear less, hope more;
Whine less, breathe more;
Talk less, say more;
Hate less, love more;...............................







And all good things are yours." 

-Swedish Proverb






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No amount of study or learning will make a man a leader ...........................................







unless he has the natural qualities of one."

-Archibald Wavell, "London Times", February 17, 1941 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Everything that can be invented, .................................








has been invented." 

*-Charles H. Duell, 1899 * 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"This one step -- choosing a goal and sticking to it -- ..................................







changes everything." 

-Scott Reed 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition .................................






from mediocre minds." 

-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When you get to the end of your rope, ......................................









tie a knot and hang on." 

-Franklin D. Roosevelt







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The thermometer of success ........................................








is merely the jealousy of the malcontents."

-Salvador Dali 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively ...................................







but says nothing." 






-Anon.  

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, ......................................







but in rising every time we fall." 

-Confucius





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The best way to have a good idea .............................................







is to have lots of ideas." 

-Linus Pauling 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If you can imagine it,
You can achieve it.
If you can dream it,.....................................






You can become it." 

-William Arthur Ward  







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The problems that exist in the world today cannot be solved ................................................







by the level of thinking that created them." 

-Albert Einstein 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Good, better, best; never let it rest till your good is better ..........................................






and your better is best." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Genius is one percent inspiration ......................................









and ninety-nine percent perspiration." 

-Thomas Alva Edison 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He has the deed half done ...........................................








who has made a beginning." 

-Horace






:drop:

----------


## zonelinks2004

hye guys i strongly believe in the following and i wake up every morn with a stronger motion:
if the dreams r big enough the facts dont count!

----------


## zonelinks2004

AM KINDA NEW HERE ANY1 THERE TO MAKE ME FEEL AT HOME

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, ............................................







easy to get into, but hard to get out of." 

-Anon.  





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Wisdom stands at the turn in the road and calls upon us publicly, .........................................







but we consider it false and despise its adherents."

-Kahlil Gibran, "Between Reality and Fantasy" 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Don't steal. 







The government hates competition." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: ..................................








the music is nothing if the audience is deaf." 

-Walter Lippman 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color. ................................................








Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable." 

-Anon. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Mothers all want their sons to grow up to be president, ................................







but they don't want them to become politicians in the process." 

-John Fitzgerald Kennedy 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. 



And you don't have to keep them either. .................................





They keep you." 

-Frank Crane, Essays 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There's no reason to be the richest man in the cemetery. .........................................






You can't do any business from there." 

-Colonel Sanders 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The way to get things done ..................................................








is not to mind who gets the credit for doing them." 

-Benjamin Jowett 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' ........................................







You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary." 

-Sir Winston Churchill 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Find a job you like ............................................................  ...







and you add five days to every week." 


-H. Jackson Brown, Jr. 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The significant problems we face cannot be solved at the same level of thinking ........................................





we were at when we created them." 

-Albert Einstein







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The great thought, the great concern, the great anxiety of men is to restrict, as much as possible, ....................................







the limits of their own responsibility." 

-Giosué, Borsi, A Soldier's Confidences with God 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know. ............................................









It's being able to differentiate between what you know and what you don't." 

-Anatole France 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The roots of education are bitter, ............................................









but the fruit is sweet." 

-Aristotle







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Some painters transform the sun into a yellow spot, ......................................






others transform a yellow spot into the sun." 

-Pablo Picasso 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Laws are like sausages, ........................................









it is better not to see them being made." 

-Otto von Bismark 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Men for the sake of getting a living .............................................









forget to live." 

-Margaret Fuller 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The best way to escape from a problem..........................................









 is to solve it." 

-Alan Saporta







:drop:

----------


## zonelinks2004

here's one i picked up from a Hugh Prather book:
Forgiveness is the art of moving on....guilt is the love of staying immersed in your mistakes....of being stuck!
-----------------------------------
http://www.zonelinks.com
-----------------------------------
The Power Link Dimension

----------


## Chris Ryser

"I don't know the key to success, ................................................








but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."

-Bill Cosby 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Whether you believe you can do a thing or not, ..................................








you are right." 

-Henry Ford 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Government, even in its best state, is but a necessary evil; ............................................








in its worst state, an intolerable one." 

-Thomas Paine, "Common Sense", 1776 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"An expert is someone who knows more and more about less and less, .....................................









until eventually he knows everything about nothing."

-Anon. 








:drop:

----------


## zonelinks2004

the day u feel u know everything---remember..it shall be the beginning...square one.
------------------------------------
http://www.zonelinks.com
------------------------------------
The Power Link Dimension

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The man who goes alone can start today; ......................................








but he who travels with another must wait till the other is ready, and it may be along time before they get off." 

-Henry David Thoreau, Walden, 1854 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When all men think alike, .................................................










no one thinks very much." 

-Walter Lippmann 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Success always occurs in private, ...........................................







and failure in full view." 

-Anon. 







 :drop:

----------


## zonelinks2004

here's one....
winners never quit..quitters never win!
----------------------------
http://www.zonelinks.com
----------------------------
The Power Link Dimension

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is nothing so easy to learn as experience ..........................................









and nothing so hard to apply." 

-_Josh Billings, His Works Complete_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"You really have to experience the feeling of being with the president in the oval office. ... ..........................................








It's a disease I came to call Ovalitis. " 

-_John Dean_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Our Age of Anxiety is, in great part, ..................................








the result of trying to do today's jobs with yesterday's tools." 

-_Marshall McLuhan_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"There is nothing wrong with America that cannot be cured ................................








with what is right in America." 

-_William J. Clinton_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Capitalism needs to function like a game of tug-of-war. Two opposing sides need to continually struggle for dominance, .............................................










but at no time can either side be permitted to walk away with the rope." 

-_Pete Holiday_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Regrets are idle; yet history is one long regret. ..........................................









Everything might have turned out so differently." 

-_Charles Dudley Warner, My Summer in a Garden_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Money talks..............................................









but all mine ever says is good-bye." 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Want to make your computer go really fast? ......................................*








*Throw it out a window."* -_Anon_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many an opportunity is lost .............................................*









*because a man is out looking for four-leaf clovers."* 

-_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"We never know the worth of water ..........................................










'til the well is dry." 

-_English Proverb_








_:drop:_

----------


## zonelinks2004

here's my fav:

If the dreams are big enough..the facts dont count!

--------------------------------
http://www.zonelinks.com
---------------------------------
The Power Link Dimension

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Live every day as if it were your last, ..........................................









because one of these days, it will be." 

-_Jeremy Schwartz_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero."..................................




 

Lat., "Seize the day, put no trust in tomorrow." 

-_Horace, Odes_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"He is happiest, be he king or peasant,...................................

















who finds peace in his home." 

-_Johann von Goethe_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly right; ............................................








but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong." 

-_Arthur C. Clarke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"A man has one hundred dollars and you leave him with two dollars, ......................................







that's subtraction." 

-_Mae West, My Little Chickadee, 1940_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Life is like a beautiful melody, ..................................








only the lyrics are messed up." 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Knowledge is of two kinds. ...............................








We know a subject ourselves, or we know where we can find information upon it." 

-_Samuel Johnson_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Real excellence and humility are not incompatible one with the other, ........................* 







*on the contrary they are twin sisters."* 

*-*_Jean Baptiste Lacordaire, Letters to Young Men_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is one thing even more vital to science than intelligent methods; and that is, ...............................*








*the sincere desire to find out the truth, whatever it may be."* 



*
**
*

-_Charles Sanders Pierce_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Art produces ugly things which frequently become more beautiful with time. Fashion, .............................................*








*on the other hand, produces beautiful things which always become ugly with time."*

-_Jean Cocteau, "New York World-Telegram & Sun", August 21, 1960_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success is that old ABC -- ......................................*










*ability, breaks, and courage."* 

-_Charles Luckman_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The NeXT Computer: The hardware makes it a PC, the software makes it a workstation, ................................................*


















*the unit sales makes it a mainframe."* 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The taxpayer -- that's someone who works for the federal government but ...........................................*









*doesn't have to take the civil service examination."* 

-_Ronald Reagan_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The true meaning of life is to plant trees, .......................................**under whose shade you do not expect to sit."*-_Nelson Henderson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In America only the successful writer is important, .............................*

*in France all writers are important, ...........................*

*in England no writer is important, .......................*









*and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is." 
*-_Geoffrey Cottrell_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success in almost any field depends more on energy and drive than it does on intelligence. .........................................*








*This explains why we have so many stupid leaders."* 

-_Sloan Wilson_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It ain't braggin' ..............................................*








*if you can back it up."* 

-_Dizzy Dean_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Where talent is a dwarf, ...............................*









*self-esteem is a giant."* 

_J. Petit-Senn, Conceits and Caprices_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In order to be walked on, ..............................................*








*you have to be lying down."* 
-_Brian Weir_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To the man who only has a hammer in the toolkit,* 









*every problem looks like a nail."* 

-_Abraham Maslow_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are born to succeed, ........................................*








*not to fail."* 

-_Henry David Thoreau_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing so easy to learn as experience ....................................*







*and nothing so hard to apply."*  
-_Josh Billings, His Works Complete_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. ..................*










*Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets."* 

-_Anthony Burgess, You've Had Your Time, 1990_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who stand for nothing ....................................* 








*fall for anything."* 
-_Alexander Hamilton_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either. ...............................*






*They keep you."* 

-_Frank Crane, Essays_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Words are, of course, ...........................................*








*the most powerful drug used by mankind."* 

-_Rudyard Kipling_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Cultivation to the mind is as necessary as ...............................*








*food to the body."* 

-_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Everything has been figured out, .............................*








*except how to live."* 

-_Jean-Paul Sartre_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you tell the truth, ......................................*










*you don't have to remember anything."* 

-_Mark Twain_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When unhappy, one doubts everything; .................................*










*when happy, one doubts nothing."* 

-_Joseph Roux, Meditations of a Parish Priest_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Insane people are always sure that they are fine. ........................*









*It is only the sane people who are willing to admit that they are crazy."* 

-_Nora Ephron_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The time to stop talking ....................................*






















*is when the other person nods his head affirmatively but says nothing."* 

-_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Congress is so strange. A man gets up to speak and says nothing. ..................*









*Nobody listens -- and then everybody disagrees."* 

-_Boris Marshalov_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who knows others is wise.................................*





* 

He who knows himself is enlightened." 

*-_Lao Tzu, Tao Te Ching_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to debate a question without settling it ............................*










*than to settle a question without debating it."* 

-_Jeseph Joubert_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to ......................*










*entertain a thought without accepting it."* 

-_Aristotle_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many a man is praised for his reserve and so-called shyness when ...................................................*











*he is simply too proud to risk making a fool of himself."* 

-_J. B. Priestley, All About Ourselves and Other Essays_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"ARCHITECTURE, .........................................*










*n: The art of how to waste space."* 
-_Philip Johnson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"No pessimist ever discovered the secret of the stars, ...........................





or sailed to an uncharted land, .............................






or opened a new doorway for the human spirit." 

-_Helen Keller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No pessimist ever discovered the secret of the stars, .................*





*or sailed to an uncharted land, .............................*






*or opened a new doorway for the human spirit."* 

-_Helen Keller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, ..............................*









*except one that you dare not start."* 

-_Charles Baudelaire, Intimate Journals_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A lawful kiss is ........................................*








*never worth a stolen one."* 

-_Maupassant_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who does not have the courage to speak up for his rights ..................*









*cannot earn the respect of others."* 

-_René G. Torres_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Finance is the art of passing currency from hand to hand ...............................








until it finally disappears." 

-_Robert W. Sarnoff_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is new fancy rathert than taste .....................................*








*which produces so many new fashions."* 

-_Voltaire, Philosophical Dictionary, 1764_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Never assume, ...............................................*










 *for it makes an *** out of U and ME."* 

-_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One has to be able to count if only so .....................................*


















*that at fifty one doesn't marry a girl of twenty."* 

-_Maxim Gorky, The Zykovs, 1914_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Real excellence and humility are not incompatible* 
*one with the other, .............................*








*on the contrary they are twin sisters."* 

-_Jean Baptiste Lacordaire, Letters to Young Men_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Obstacles are those frightful things you see .......................................*








*when you take your eyes off your goal."* 

-_Henry Ford_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Life consists not in holding good cards .................................








but in playing those you hold well." 

-_Josh Billings_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best. 





We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say somethign." 

-_Frank Crane, Essays_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only two classes of books are of universal appeal.* .....................







*The very best and the very worst."* 

-_Ford Maddox_ 





:drop:

----------


## William

Listen to the colours of the wind. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are like sausages, ....................................*








*it is better not to see them being made."* 

-_Otto von Bismark_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A market is the combined behavior of thousands of eople ...................*










*responding to information, misinformation and whim."* 

-_Kenneth Chang_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are what we repeatedly do. .................................*


















*Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit."* 

-_Aristotle_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One of the tests of leadership is the ability to recognize a problem .............*








*before it becomes an emergency."* 

-_Arnold Glasgow_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money, the root of all evil...................................*










*but the cure for all sadness."* 

-_Mike Gill_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret to success is ........................................*










*to know something nobody else knows."* 

-_Aristotle Onassis_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There's a very fine line between a groove and a rut; ......................*










*a fine line between eccentrics and people who are just plain nuts."* 

-_Christine Lavin, "Prisoners of their Hairdos"_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Teachers open the door, ...............................................*










*but you must enter by yourself."* 

-_Chinese Proverb_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The function of the press in society is to inform, ................................*











*but its role in society is to make money."* 

-_A. J. Liebling, The Press, 1961_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Pretty* *much all the honest truth-telling there is in the world ..........................*









*is done by children."* 

-_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nearly all men can stand adversity, .........................................*










*but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."* 

-_Abraham Lincoln_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Rather fail with honor ........................................* 









*than succeed by fraud."* 
-_Sophocles_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I tell the truth, it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, ...............................*








*but for the sake of defending those that do."* 

-_William Blake_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Mankind must put an end to war, ..........................................*









*or war will put an end to mankind."* 

-_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Imagination is more important than knowledge. ..........................*


*Knowledge is limited. ...............................*



*Imagination encircles the world."* 

-_Albert Einstein_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If we do not maintain Justice, ........................................*









*Justice will not maintain us."* 

-_Francis Bacon_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is always the best policy to speak the truth, ..........................* 








*unless, of course, you are an exceptionally good liar."*

-_Jerome K. Jerome_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is good to vary in order that you may frustrate the curious, ...........................*








*especially those who envy you."* 

-_Baltasar Gracian, The Oracle_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Quotes are nothing but inspiration ......................................*








*for the uninspired."* 

-_Richard Kemph_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best. ................*










*We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say* 
*somethign."* 

-_Frank Crane, Essays_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, .....................................*










*you'll land among the stars."* 

-_Les Brown_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"My brother Bob doesn't want to be in government........................*









*he promised Dad he'd go straight."* 

-_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation ...............*










*with the bricks that others throw at him."* 

-_David Brink_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Take away paradox from the thinker .........................................*









*and you have a professor."* 

-_Søren Kierkegaard_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again ........................*









*and expecting different results."* 

-_Albert Einstein_





:drop:

----------


## dfoy

Why are we always encouraged to think "outside the BOX"??

Because success comes in CANS

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Woman begins by resisting a man's advances ...................................*









*and ends by blocking his retreat."* 

-_Oscar Wilde_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In a hierarchy, .......................................*











*every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence."* 

 -_Laurence J. Peter_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A journey of a thousand miles ....................................*











*begins with a single step."* 

-_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism, .................................*










*to steal ideas from many is research."* 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to debate a question without settling ...............................*










*than to settle a question without debating it."* 

-_Jeseph Joubert_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Constitution only gives people the right to pursue happiness...............*








*You have to catch it yourself."* 

-_Ben Franklin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"As to diseases, make a habit of two things .......................................









- to help, or at least, to do no harm." 

-_Hippocrates, Epidemics_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are no shortcuts to any place worth going."* 

-_Anon_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't knock the weather; nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation.................................*









* if it didn't change once in a while."* 

-_Kin Hubbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing so easy to learn as expirience ...........................*









*and nothing so hard to apply."* 

-_Josh Billings, His Works Complete_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able ....................................*








*to entertain a thought without accepting it."* 

-_Aristotle_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to predict the future ........................................*




















*is to invent it."* 

-_Alan Kay_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forrest: Mama always said life was like a box a chocolates, .................*







*never know what you're gonna get.* 

-_Forrest Gump (1994_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I like to listen. I have learned a great deal from listening carefully. ......*









*Most people never listen."* 

-_Ernest Hemingway_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You get the best out of others .................................*










*when you give the best of yourself."* 

-_Harry Firestone_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Programming is like sex: one mistake ..................................*









*and you have to support it for the rest of your life."* 

-_Michael Sinz_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Happiness hates the timid! ...................................*










*So does science!"* 

-_Eugene O'Neill, Strange Interlude, 1928_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, easy to get into, ..................*










*but hard to get out of."* 

-_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly right; .....................*









*but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong."* 

-_Arthur C. Clarke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 ........................*








*has wasted 30 years of his life.* 

-_Muhammad Ali_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bulls make money. Bears make money. ...................................*









*Pigs get slaughtered."* 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No one is so generous as ........................................*









*he who has nothing to give."* 

-_French Proverb_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Internet is like a vault with a screen door on the back. ..................*











*I don't need jackhammers and atom bomb to get in when I can walk through the door."* 

-_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; .......................*









*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."* 

-_G. C. Lichtenberg_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can't build a reputation on what you're going to do."*  



-_Henry Ford_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We create an environment where it is alright to hate, to steal, to cheat, and to lie .....................................................*











*if we dress it up with symbols of respectability, dignity and love."* 

-_Whitney Moore, Jr._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to deserve honors and not have them ...........................*









*than to have them and not deserve them."* 

-_Mark Twain_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are like a deck of cards. ......................................*









*You'll find the occasional king, but most are jacks."* 

-_Laura Swenson_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The whole world steps aside for the man who knows where he is going."* 

-_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Challenges are what make life interesting; .................................*











*overcoming them is what makes life meaningful."* 

-_Joshua J. Marine_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to die on your feet .........................................*









*than to live on your knees!"* 

-_Emiliano Zapata_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism, do nothing, say nothing, ...............................*








*and be nothing."* 

-_Elbert Hubbard_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Challenges are what make life interesting; ....................................*









*overcoming them is what makes life meaningful."* 

-_Joshua J. Marine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*War does not determine who is right ..........................................*








*- only who is left."* 

-_Bertrand Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He profits most who serves best."* 

-_Arthur F. Sheldon_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to predict the future ..................................*








*is to invent it."* 

-_Alan Kay_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money, the root of all evil..........................................*









*but the cure for all sadness."* 

-_Mike Gill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The significant problems we face .................................*









*cannot be solved at the same level of thinking we were at when we created them*." 

-_Albert Einstein_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively.....................*








 *but says nothing."* 

-_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only real mistake is the one from which we learn nothing."* 



-_John Powell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you go into court you are putting your fate into the hands of twelve people ...........................*






*who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty."*

-_Norm Crosby_ 





:drop:

----------


## RxSam

Remember!! :idea: Patients are like a box of chocolates. Sometime you get a nut :hammer: and sometimes you don't:) .

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Inflation is bringing us true democracy. ...................................*









*For the first time in history, luxuries and necessities are selling at the same price."* 

-_Robert Orben_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Hanlon's Razor:............................*




 

*"Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity."*

-_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power corrupts, .........................................*








*and absolute power corrupts absolutely."* 

-_Lord Acton_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Patience makes lighter ............................*




 

*What sorrow may not heal."* 

-_Horace, Odes, 15_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice; .............*









*it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved."* 

-_William Jennings Bryan_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The expert at anything ..............................................*



















*was once a beginner."*

-_Hayes_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The very essence of the creative is its novelty, ...........................*







*and hence we have no standard by which to judge it."* 

-_Carl R. Rogers, On Becoming a Person_






:drop:

----------


## slaboff

nuke em til they glow












then shoot them in the dark

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."* .........................


-_Henry Kissinger_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One of the most adventurous things left us is to go to bed..........*








*For no one can lay a hand on our dreams."* 

-_E. V. Lucas, 365 Days and One More_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is a dangerous place to live, ..................................*









*not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it."*
-_Albert Einstein_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It ain't braggin' ............................................*









*if you can back it up."* 

-_Dizzy Dean_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*The best way to escape from a problem .....................................*









*is to solve it."* 

-_Alan Saporta_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is much pleasure to be gained ......................................*









*from useless knowledge."* 

-_Bertrand Russell_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god; ..................*










*it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

-_Albert Einstein_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I hear somebody sigh, 'Life is hard,' I am always tempted to ask,............*










 *'Compared to what?'"* 

-_Sydney Harris_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I am certainly not one of those who need to be prodded. ................*










*In fact, if anything, I am the prod."* 

-_Sir Winston Churchill_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it....................*










*but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd."* 

-_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nothing is so strong as gentleness ............................................*










*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

-_Ralph W. Sockman_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He that falls in love with himself ..................................................*








*will have no rivals."* 

-_Benjamin Franklin_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What difference does it make how much you have ? .......................................*









*What you do not have amounts to much more."* 

-_Seneca_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism,...........................*









*to steal ideas from many is research."* 

-_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; ........................*









*he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."* 

-_Chinese Proverb_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nobody so irritating as somebody with less intelligence ..........................*









*and more sense than we have."* 

-_Don Herold_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Discretion is being able to raise your eyebrow ...................................*









*instead of your voice."* 

-_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He is able who thinks he is able."* 

-_Buddha_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Technological progress has merely provided us with more efficient means for ..............................................*








*going backwards."* 

-_Aldous Huxley_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Judges don't age; ....................................*









*time decorates them."* 


-_Enid Bagnold_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The measure of a man's real character is ........................................*








*what he would do if he knew he would never be found out."* 

-_Thomas B. Macaulay_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Defeat is not the worst of failures. ......................................*









*Not to have tried is the true failure."* 

-_George E. Woodberry_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The brain is a wonderful organ; ........................................*









*it starts working the moment you get up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office."* 

-_Robert Frost_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The very essence of the creative is its novelty, ................................*









*and hence we have no standard by which to judge it."* 

-_Carl R. Rogers, On Becoming a Person_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Want to make your computer go really fast? ..........................*









*Throw it out a window."* 

-_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To measure the man, ...............................................*








*measure his heart."* 

-_Malcolm Stevenson Forbes_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A person who aims at nothing ..............................................*








*is sure to hit it."* 

-_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fastest way to succeed is to look as if you're playing by somebody else's rules, ..........................................*









*while quietly playing by your own."* 

-_Michael Konda_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' .................................*







*You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary."* 

-_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Advance, and never halt, for advancing is perfection. ......................*










*Advance and do not fear the thorns in the path, for they draw only corrupt blood*." 

-_Kahlil Gibran, "The Visit of Wisdom"_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Every man has his follies -- ............................................*









*and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."* 

-_Josh Billings_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The true test of character is not how much we know how to do, ..............*









*but how we behave when we don't know what to do."* 

-_John Holt_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god; .......................*










*it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

-_Albert Einstein_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If the automobile had followed the same development cycle as the computer, .............................*








*a Rolls-Royce would today cost $100, get one million miles to the gallon, and explode once a year, killing everyone inside."* 

-_Robert X Cringely_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of hypocracy ...........................................*









*is worth a pound of ambition."* 

-_Michael Korda_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Do not go where the path may lead, ...................................*








*go instead where there is no path and leave a trail."* 

-_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 




*Aniversary**This thread has just hit over 10,000 page views**:cheers:*  




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A man is not finished when he's defeated; .........................................*









*he's finished when he quits."* 

-_Richard Milhous Nixon_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The problem is not that there are problems. ......................................*









*The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem."* 

-_Theodore Rubin_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is an old habit with theologians ..................................................*








*to beat the living with the bones of the dead."* 

-_Robert G. Ingersoll_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The priest persuades a humble people to endure their hard* 
*lot,...............*




*a politician urges them to rebel against it, ..........................*





*and a scientist thinks of a method that does away with the hard lot altogether."* 

-_Max Percy_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I don't know the key to success, .........................................*







*but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."* 

-_Bill Cosby_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were a member of congress;* *...............*






*but I repeat myself."* 

-_Mark Twain_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The military don't start wars. .........................................*








*Politicians start wars."* 

-_William Westmoreland_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A lie told often enough .......................................*








*becomes truth."* 

-_Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov)_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Internet is like a vault with a screen door on the back. ..................*









*I don't need jackhammers and atom bomb to get in when I can walk through the door*." 

-_Anon_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Even if you are on the right track,* 







*you'll get run over if you just sit there."* 

-_Will Rogers_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success seems to be largely a matter of hanging ..............................*







*on after others have let go."*

-_William Feather_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' ..............................*









*You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary."* 

-_Sir Winston Churchill_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In order to be walked on, ..........................................*









*you have to be lying down."* 

-_Brian Weir_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Shyness has a strange element of narcissism,* 









*a belief that how we look, how we perform, is truly important to other people."* 

-_André Dubus, Broken Vessels, 1991_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who stand for nothing .................................................*








*fall for anything."* 

-_Alexander Hamilton_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The true meaning of life is to plant trees, ........................................*








*under whose shade you do not expect to sit."* 

-_Nelson Henderson_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored."* 

-_Aldous Huxley_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no such thing as a long piece of work,...................................*









*except one that you dare not start."* 

-_Charles Baudelaire, Intimate Journals_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The most overlooked advantage to owning a computer is that if they foul up,*









 *there's no law against whacking them around a little."*

-_Porterfield_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Prudence and compromise are necessary means, ......................*








*but every man should have an impudent end which he will not compromise."* 

-_Charles Horton Cooley, Life and the Student_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No one is so generous .........................................*







*as he who has nothing to give."* 

-_French Proverb_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"People demand freedom of speech as a compensation ...................................*







*for the freedom of thought which they seldom use."* 

-_Kierkegaard_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He profits most ................................*






*who serves best."* 

-_Arthur F. Sheldon_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you go into court you are putting your fate into the hands of twelve people ..........................................*








*who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty."* 

-_Norm Crosby_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Efficiency is .................................*






*intelligent laziness."* 

-_David Dunham_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth ............................*









*when you know that you would lie if you were in his place."* 

-_H. L. Mencken_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of education are bitter, ......................................*










*but the fruit is sweet."* 

-_Aristotle_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All progress occurs because ....................................*








*people dare to be different."* 

-_Harry Millner_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We do not have to visit a madhouse to find disordered minds; ............*









*our planet is the mental institution of the universe."* 

-_Johann von Goethe_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Facts do not cease to exist .....................................*








*because they are ignored."* 

-_Aldous Huxley_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Tourists are terrorists with cameras.* ...........................








*Terrorists are tourists with guns."* 

-_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We have a criminal jury system which is superior to any in the world; and its efficiency is only marred by the difficulty ...........................................*








*of finding twelve men every day who don't know anything and can't read."* 

-_Mark Twain_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If an army of monkeys were strumming on typewriters, they might write all the books in the British Museum."* 

-_Sir Arthur Eddington, "In the Nature of the Physical World", 1928_ 




*Wish all of you a happy Thanksgiving Day*;)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile."* 


-_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Science without religion is lame, ............................................*









*religion without science is blind."* 

-_Albert Einstein_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When your work speaks for itself, .......................................*








*dont interrupt."* 

-_Henry J. Kaiser_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ideas pull the trigger, ......................................................*






*but instinct loads the gun."* 

-_Don Marquis, The Almost Perfect State_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To the man who only has a hammer in the toolkit, ...............................*








*every problem looks like a nail."* 

-_Abraham Maslow_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who do not remember the past ............................*








*are condemned to repeat it."* 

_George Santayana_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I tell the truth, it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, ...........................................*















*but for the sake of defending those that do."* 

_William Blake_








:finger:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Progress lies not in enhancing what is, ...................................









but in advancing toward what will be." 

_Kahlil Gibran__, "A Handful of Sand on the Shore"_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Some authors should be paid .................................*









*by the quantity NOT written."*

Arion








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice; it is not a thing to be waited for, ..................................*









*it is a thing to be achieved."* 

_William Jennings Bryan_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man is already halfway in love with any woman ......................*





















*who listens to him."* 

_Brendan Francis_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our Age of Anxiety is, in great part, ............................................*











*the result of trying to do today's jobs with yesterday's tools."* 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Imagination is more important than knowledge. Knowledge is limited. .........................









Imagination encircles the world." 

_Albert Einstein_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."* 

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One has to be able to count if only so that ........................................*









*at fifty one doesn't marry a girl of twenty."* 

-_Maxim Gorky, The Zykovs, 1914_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"People only see what they are prepared to see."* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We choose our joys and sorrows long before ...............................*







*we experience them."* 

_Kahlil Gibran__, Sand and Foam_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying ....................................*








*when there seemed to be no hope at all."* 
*Dale Carnegie*




* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Congress is so strange. A man gets up to speak and says nothing................................*








 *Nobody listens -- and then everybody disagrees."* 

_Boris Marshalov_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Wit is educated insolence."* 

_Aristotle_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Apparently, a democracy is a place where numerous elections are held at great cost ........................................*








*without issues and with interchangeable candidates."* 

*John Stuart Mill*








:drop: 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.....................................*








*Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life."* 

_Chinese Proverb_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A person who aims at nothing .............................................*








*is sure to hit it."* 


_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought .................*







*without accepting it."* 

-_Aristotle_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He that falls in love with himself will have no rivals."* 
_Benjamin Franklin_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If you want to make beautiful music, .............................









you must play the black and the white notes together." 

_Richard Milhous Nixon_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"That government is best which governs the least,..............................*









*because its people discipline themselves."* 

_Thomas Jefferson_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Some painters transform the sun into a yellow spot, .............................*








*others transform a yellow spot into the sun."*

_Pablo Picasso_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Happy Christmas Holiday 2004* To all of you
*"Those who bring sunshine to the lives of others cannot keep it from themselves*."

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*The majority of men meet with failure ........................................*








*because of their lack of persistence in creating new plans to take the place of those which fail."* 

_Napoleon Hill_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Few things can help an individual more than to place responsibility on him, ...........................*














*and to let him know that you trust him."* 

_Booker T. Washington__, Up from Slavery_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always borrow money from a pessimist. ...............................*







*He won't expect it back.*




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our doubts are traitors,..........................*



 

*And make us lose the good we oft might win
By fearing to attempt."* 

_William Shakespeare__, Measure for Measure_





:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

The only thing worse than an whiney mouthed woman...

Is a whiney mouthed man.



C. Anderson

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always forgive your enemies - .................................*








*Nothing annoys them so much.*







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

* "The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively ......................*







*but says nothing."* 

_Anon._


*Happy New Year 2005 to all* 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, ............................*














*but because of the people who don't do anything about it."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 






 :drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When everything's coming your way, ...............................*







*you're in the wrong lane.*



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To accomplish great things, we must not only act, ................................*








*but also dream; not only plan, but also believe."* 

_Anatole France_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Everyone has a photographic memory........................................*









*Some just don't have film.* 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He that falls in love with himself ........................................*















*will have no rivals."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening', ............................*








*and then proceed to tell you why it isn't.*




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Mothers all want their sons to grow up to be president, .................*









*but they don't want them to become politicians in the process."* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to escape from a problem ................................*









*is to solve it."* 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A loving person lives in a loving world. A hostile person lives in a hostile world...................*








 *Everyone you meet is your mirror*

_Ken Keys_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three sides to any argument: .........................*

*your side, .....................*

*my side .......................*








*and the right side.*




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always borrow money from a pessimist.  ....................................*







*He won't expect it back.*




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, ...................................*








*and the power to appreciate life."* 
_Brigham Young_






:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism, ................................*



*do nothing, .......................................*



*say nothing,....................................* 








*and be nothing."* 

_Elbert Hubbard_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When they discover the center of the universe, ......................*








*a lot of people will be disappointed to discover they are not it."* 

 _Bernard Bailey_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If it were not for Thomas Edison, ........................*









*we would all be watching television in the dark.*

Michael L. 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Honest criticism is hard to take, ......................................* 





*particularly from a relative, a friend, an acquaintance or a stranger."* 

Franklin Jones 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Each problem that I solved became a rule, .....................................*









*which served afterwards to solve other problems."*

_Rene Descartes_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to die on your feet ...........................................*







*than to live on your knees!"* 

Emiliano Zapata





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The goal of education is the advancement o**f knowledge..................* 








*and the dissemination of truth."* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

What would John Kennedy know about truth?

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Accept that some days you're the pigeon ......................................*








*and some days you're the statue.* 
CR





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to have a good idea .....................................*









*is to have lots of ideas."* 

_Linus Pauling_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; ...................* 






*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."* 

_G. C. Lichtenberg_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It's the constant and determined effort that breaks down resistance,.............................*








 sweeps away all obstacles." 

_Claude M. Bristol_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any* 
*invention in human history......................................* 




*with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila."* 

_Mitch Ratliffe_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*Whenever a separation is made between liberty and justice,..........*









*neither, in my opinion, is safe."* 

-_Edmund Burke_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If the automobile had followed the same development cycle as the computer, a Rolls-Royce would today* 
*cost $100, get one million miles to the gallon, .......................*





*and explode once a year, killing everyone inside*

_Robert X Cringely_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We have a criminal jury system which is superior to any in the world; and its efficiency is only marred by the difficulty of finding twelve men every day ...................................*






*who don't know anything and can't read."* 
*Mark Twain*



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"As memory may be a paradise from which we cannot* 
*be driven, .......................*







*it may also be a hell from which we cannot escape."* 

_John Lancaster Spalding__, Aphorisms and Reflections_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The brain is a wonderful organ.  It starts working the moment you get up in the morning ......................................*








*and does not stop until you get into the office.*

 Robert Frost 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you are patient in one moment of anger, ....................................*







*you will escape a hundred days of sorrow."* 

-_Chinese Proverb_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Wit is educated insolence."* ....................................

_Aristotle_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It's a recession when your neighbor loses his job; ..............................*









*it's a depression when you lose yours."*

- Harry S Truman




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Brave men are all vertebrates; ........................................*







*they have their softness on the surface and their toughness in the middle*

_G. K. Chesterton_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Assumptions allow the best in life to pass you by."* 

_John Sales_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the ability to listen to almost anything ...........................* 





*without losing your temper or your self-confidence."* 

_Robert Frost_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A fool and his money ....................................*





*are soon parted."* 

_Thomas Tusser__, Five Hundred Points of Good Husbandry_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are many paths to the top of the mountain, ...........................*







*but only one view."* 

_Harry Millner_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Discretion is being able to raise your eyebrow .........................*







*instead of your voice."* 

Arion




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A man is not finished when he's defeated; .............................*






*he's finished when he quits."* 

Richard Muliuse Nixon





:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> Don't drive to the unemployment office in your Toyota and wonder why you're out of work.
> 
> Grandpa use to say that. I never knew what it meant till I was in my 20's.:p


and maybee your Grandpa was right in his time but this is a global economy.  My Toyota was made in America my dad's Chevy was made in Canada.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't simply retire from something;................................* 







*have something to retire to."* 

_Harry Emerson Fosdick_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Words are, of course, ..........................................*







*the most powerful drug used by mankind."* 

*Rudyard Kipling*





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To live a creative life, ........................*






*we must lose our fear of being wrong."* 

_Joseph Chilton Pearce_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nothing is so strong as gentleness ...................................*









*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Gratitude is not only the greatest of virtues, ...............................*






*but the parent of all the others."* 

_Winston Churchill_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening',.............*








*and then proceed to tell you why it isn't.*
*CR*



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Good, better, best. Never let it rest. ....................................*







*Until your good is better and your better is best.*

_Tim Duncan_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who knows others is wise............................................*




*he who knows himself is enlightened."* 

_Lao Tzu__, Tao Te Ching_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing wrong with America that cannot be cured ......................*





*with what is right in America."* 

_William J. Clinton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I was taught very early that I would have to depend entirely upon myself;* 





*that my future lay in my own hands."* 

_Darius Ogden Mills_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In this age, which believes that there is a short cut to everything, ...............*


*the greatest lesson to be learned is that the most difficult way is, ............*




*in the long run, the easiest."* 

_Henry Miller__, The Books in My Life_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*Happiness hates the timid! ...................................*






*So does science!"* 

_Eugene O'Neill__, Strange Interlude, 1928_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*...gratitude is a debt which usually goes on accumulating like blackmail; the more you pay, the more is exacted. ....................................*





*In time, you are made to realize that the kindness done you is become a curse and you wish it had not happened.* 

_Mark Twain__, Autobiography_




:drop: 






* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who does not have the courage to speak up for his rights.................................*



 *cannot earn the respect of others."*

_René G. Torres_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Honest criticism is hard to take, particularly from a relative, ..................*


*a friend, an acquaintance .................*



*or a stranger."* 

*Franklin Jones* 



*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Quotes are nothing .............................*







*but inspiration for the uninspired."* 

_Richard Kemph_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the good things about getting older ................................*







*is you find you're more interesting than most of the people you meet*

_Lee Marvin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Education is the power to think clearly, ...............................




the power to act well in the world's work, .........................





and the power to appreciate life." 

_Brigham Young_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is a man's own mind, not his enemy or foe, .................................*





*that lures him to evil ways."* 

Buddha


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched..............................*







* - they must be felt with the heart*

_Helen Keller_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The function of the press in society is to inform, ..............................*






*but its role in society is to make money."* 

_A. J. Liebling__, The Press, 1961_



:drop:

----------


## ldyflsh

when I arrive at the pearly gates....I've decided that my body will not arrive in perfect conditon....I will arrived totally exhausted, worn out...with a glass of wine in one hand a chocolate in the other....yelling... "woo hoo...what a ride!!!"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If a man's wit be wandering, ..................*






*et him study the mathematics."* 

_Francis Bacon__, Essays, 1625_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Learning by experience often is painful- ......................*






*and the more it hurts, the more you learn.* 

_Ralph Banks_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All progress occurs because people dare to be different."* 

Harry Millner





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Diamonds are nothing more than chunks of coal ........................*






*that stuck to their jobs."* 

_Malcolm Stevenson Forbes_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*After thirty, a body has a mind of its own*

-_Bette Midler_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Work is a necessary evil to be avoided."* 

Mark Twain





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless ....................................*







*that for some people it is a complete substitute for life."* 

_Andrew Brown_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't be afraid to take a big step. ...............................*





*You can't cross a chasm in two small jumps."* 

_David Lloyd George_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Government is not reason, it is not eloquence, it is force; like fire, .................*



*a troublesome servant and a fearful master. .............................*




*Never for a moment should it be left to irresponsible action."* 

_George Washington_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You've never lived until you've almost died, for those who fought for it,* 





*life has a flavor the protected will never know.*

_Anon.__, from Viet Nam, 1968_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only way to have a friend is to be one."* 

*Ralph Waldo Emerson* 












*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men show their character in nothing more clearly ................................*






*than by what they find laughable."* 

Arion




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are no mistakes, no coincidences. ....................................*






*All events are blessings given to us to learn from."* 
_Elizabeth Kubler-Ross_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A diplomat is a person who can tell you to go to hell in such a way ..............*






*that you actually look forward to the trip.* 

_Caskie Stinnett__, Out of the Red, "Random House"_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil,* ...................







*but because of the people who don't do anything about it."* 





_Albert Einstein_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We don't see things as they are. ..........................*




 

*We see them as we are.* 

_Anais Nin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reason to rule but mercy to forgive:* 




*The first is the law, the last prerogative."* 

_John Dryden__, "The Hind and the Panther", 1687_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The whole secret of life is to be interested in one thing profoundly .................*







*and in a thousand things well."* 

_Horace Walpole_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you.* ......................





*This is the principal difference between a dog and a man.* 

_Mark Twain__, Pudd'nhead Wilson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: .......................................*




*the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.* 

_Walter Lippmann_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our happiness depends on wisdom all the way."* 

_Sophocles_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*How do I change?* 

*If I feel depressed I will sing. 
If I feel sad I will laugh. 
If I feel ill I will double my labour. 
If I feel fear I will plunge ahead. 
If I feel inferior I will wear new garments. 
If I feel uncertain I will raise my voice. 
If I feel poverty I will think of wealth to come. 
If I feel incompetent I will think of past success. 
If I feel insignificant I will remember my goals. 
Today I will be the master of my emotions.*

_Og Mandino__, The Greatest Salesman in the World_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Progress lies not in enhancing what is, ...................................*





*but in advancing toward what will be."* 

_Kahlil Gibran__, "Between Reality and Fantasy"_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*'Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance."* 

Confucius




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*'Believe that life is worth living ......................*






*and your belief will help create the fact."* 

_William James_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't try to buy at the bottom and sell at the top. ..........................*





*It can't be done except by liars."* 
_Bernard Baruch_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you are patient in one moment of anger, .............................*






*you will escape a hundred days of sorrow."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started.............................*





*Habit is what keeps you going.* 

_Lou Holtz_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We do not stop playing because we grow old. ..........................*



 

*We grow old because we stop playing.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men show their character in nothing more clearly.........................*




* than by what they find laughable."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Assumptions allow the best in life to pass you by."* 

_John Sales_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Oh, what a tangled web we weave,................................*



*When first we practice to deceive!"* 

_Sir Walter Scott__, Marmion_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success is not final, failure is not fatal: .........................*





*it is the courage to continue that counts."* 

_Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. ......................*

*You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people.* 


*Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. "* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Work is a necessity for man.* 




*Man invented the alarm clock."* 

_Pablo Picasso_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We cannot change anything until we accept it. ...............................*




*Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses."*

_Carl Gustav Jung__, Psychological Reflections_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of prevention ......................................*





*is worth a pound of cure."* 

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'm fed up to the ears with old men dreaming up wars .........................*





*for young men to die in."* 

_George McGovern_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The pure and simple truth..........................




 is rarely pure and never simple." 

_Oscar Wilde_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A man is rich in proportion to the number of things........................*






* he can let alone."* 

_Henry David Thoreau__, Walden_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is so much good in the worst of us, 
And so much bad in the best of us, 
That it ill behooves any of us, 
To say anything about the rest of us.* 
*Arion



:drop: 

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When they discover the center of the universe,............................*







* a lot of people will be disappointed to discover they are not it."*

_Bernard Bailey_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When they discover the center of the universe,............................*







*a lot of people will be disappointed to discover they are not it."*

_Bernard Bailey_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Going to work for a large company is like getting on a train. Are you going sixty miles an hour .......................................*





*or is the train going sixty miles an hour and you're just sitting still?"*

Paul Getty 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He has the deed half done who has made a beginning."* 

_Horace_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best. ................................




We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say somethign."

_Frank Crane__, Essays_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our doubts are traitors and make us lose the good ........................*




*we oft might win by fearing to attempt."* 

_William Shakespeare_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You must never feel badly about making mistakes," explained Reason quietly, "as long as you take the trouble to learn from them...............................*






* For you often learn more by being wrong for the right reasons than you do by being right for the wrong reasons."* 

_Norton Juster__, The Phantom Tollbooth_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. ........................................*





*Now put the foundations under them.* 

_Henry David Thoreau__, Walden (chapter 18)_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Not that you lied to me but that I no longer believe you .........................*






*- that is what has distressed me.*

_Friedrich Nietzsche__, Beyond Good and Evil, maxim #183_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Progress, far from consisting in change, depends on retentiveness. ......................................*





*Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."* 

_George Santayana_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nobody so irritating as somebody ............................*





*with less intelligence and more sense than we have."* 

_Don Herold_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Four hostile newspapers are more to be feared......................*






 *than a thousand bayonets."* 

Napoleon


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The greater the difficulty, ..................................*






*the more the glory in surmounting it."* 

_Epicurus_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice;..................*






 *it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved."*
*:drop: 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What a peculiar privilege has this little agitation of the brain ...................*





*which we call 'thought'."* 


_Hume_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You must be the change ....................................*





*you wish to see in the world."* 

_Mahatma Gandhi_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves, ........................*







*or we know where we can find information upon it."* 
*Samuel Johnson*



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I made my money by selling too soon."* 

*Bernard Baruch* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You cannot escape the responsibility of tomorrow ....................*





*by evading it today."* 

Abraham Lincoln



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To teach a man how he may learn to grow independently, and for himself, .............................*





*is perhaps the greatest service that one man can do another."* 

_Benjamin Jowett_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What one has not experienced, one will never understand in print."* 

_Isadora Duncan__, My Life_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who stand for nothing ..............................*





*fall for anything."* 

_Alexander Hamilton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Every man has his follies......................................*






*and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."* 

_Josh Billings_ 






:drop:

----------


## Lawrence Yau

> *"Every man has his follies......................................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."* 
> 
> ...


When I see this thread,  I need to spend much time to think what is the meaning due to my poor english.

What are the follies he mean ?

----------


## hcjilson

This should help.

fol·ly    
A lack of good sense, understanding, or foresight.
An act or instance of foolishness: regretted the follies of his youth.
A costly undertaking having an absurd or ruinous outcome.

----------


## Lawrence Yau

> This should help.
> 
> fol·ly 
> A lack of good sense, understanding, or foresight.
> An act or instance of foolishness: regretted the follies of his youth.
> A costly undertaking having an absurd or ruinous outcome.


 
It's relative.  
For woman, watching soccer is wasting time, for me, I enjoy watching it.
For woman, setting up a business is dangerous and need to take a high risk, for me, it's a chance to learn more and get more what I cant get when I was employee

I think it's also true if the sentence become *Every woman has her follies......................................
and often they are the most interesting thing she has got."* 

Sorry to talk so more about this.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; .............................*







*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."* 

_G. C. Lichtenberg_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; ..................................*






*that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them.*

-_Henry David Thoreau, Walden (chapter 18)_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know. ..........................................*






*It's being able to differentiate between what you know and what you don't."* 

_Anatole France_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition ....................*






*from mediocre minds."* 

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The hardest thing in life is to know ....................................*





*which bridge to cross and which to burn."* 

_David Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success always occurs in private, ....................................*





*and failure in full view."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Surfing on the Internet is like sex; everyone boasts about doing more than they actually do. ..................................*






*But in the case of the Internet, it's a lot more."* 

_Tom Fasulo_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. ...........................,*






*Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. "* 
_Lee Iacocca_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ability is what you're capable of doing. Motivation determines what you do.* 






*Attitude determines how well you do it.*

_Lou Holtz_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Promise is the capacity for letting people down.* 

_Cyril Connolly__, Enemies of Promise, 1938_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A rock pile ceases to be a rock pile the moment a single man contemplates it,........................*





* bearing within him the image of a cathedral."* 

_Antoine De Saint-Exupery_ 



:drop:

----------


## DocInChina

> *"A rock pile ceases to be a rock pile the moment a single man contemplates it,........................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bearing within him the image of a cathedral."* 
> 
> _Antoine De Saint-Exupery_


Congratulations Chris...I just noticed you were the 1000th post in this thread. If this were a grocery store you would win something. :D

Doc

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Congratulations Chris...I just noticed you were the 1000th post in this thread. If this were a grocery store you would win something. :D*
> 
> Doc


Thanks Doc.................................

*And congratulations to you too...........for the first posting of the second millenium.*

*If this would be Lens Crafters you might get the second pair for free.*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; .................................*






*its when you had everything to do, and you've done it.* 

_Margaret Thatcher_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You are never given a wish without also being given the power to make it come true. ...........................................*






*You may have to work for it, however."* 

_Richard Bach_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, .........................................*





*and the power to appreciate life."* 
_Brigham Young_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many an opportunity is lost because a man is out .................*






*looking for four-leaf clovers." 
*
_Anon._


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As long as we can all earn enough money to live a good life we should be happy and can look down at the ones that display the greed, money and power, ...........................*




*because they will never have enough.*

C.Ryser





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves, .......................*







*or we know where we can find information upon it."* 

*Samuel Johnson*




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Once the toothpaste is out of the tube,............................*





* it's hard to get it back in!"* 

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are no facts, .................................*





*only interpretations."*

_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In simplest terms, a leader is one who knows where he wants to go, ...................................*





*and gets up, and goes."* 

_John Erksine__, The Complete Life_ 




:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"With time and patience ...............................*






*the mulberry leaf becomes a silk gown."* 

_Chinese Proverb_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No one has the right to destroy another person's belief ......................*






*by demanding empirical evidence."* 

_Ann Landers_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you tell the truth, .....................*






*you don't have to remember anything."* 

_Mark Twain_ 


*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"And while the law [of competition] may be sometimes hard for the individual, it is best for the race, .............................................*





*because it ensures the survival of the fittest in every department."* 

_Andrew Carnegie_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No pessimist ever discovered the secret of the stars, or sailed to an uncharted land, .................................*





*or opened a new doorway for the human spirit."* 

_Helen Keller_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are like sausages, .............................*





*it is better not to see them being made."* 

_Otto von Bismark_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Solitary trees, if they grow at all, ...........................*







*grow strong."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To do two things at once is to do neither."* 

_Publilius Syrus_ 








:drop: 








* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fanatic is one who can't change his mind .................................*






*and won't change the subject*

_Sir Winston Churchill_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, ...............*







*but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway."* 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The government solution to a problem ....................................*






*is usually as bad as the problem."* 

_Milton Friedman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened...........................................*







* But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love in its most noble form.* 

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We can try to avoid making choices by doing nothing, .........................*






*but even that is a decision."* 

_Gary Collins_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Whether you believe you can do a thing or not,..........................*






* you are right."* 

_Henry Ford_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All great truths begin as blasphemies."* 

_George Bernard Shaw_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, ...................................*






*except one that you dare not start."* 

_Charles Baudelaire__, Intimate Journals_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Tsuki ni muragumo, hana ni arashi
"Clouds over the moon, ................................*






*a storm over blossoms"* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What one has not experienced, ..................................*






*one will never understand in print."* 

_Isadora Duncan__, My Life_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is nobody so irritating as somebody with less intelligence..............................*





 *and more sense than we have."* 

_Don Herold_ 




:drop:

----------


## Jason Carruthers

What's the largest room in the world?





The room for improvement.

----------


## Chris Ryser

Every man takes the limits of his own field of vision........................







 for the limits of the world. 

_Arthur Schopenhauer__, Studies in Pessimism_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will..............................*






*which helps us to make a decision without information.* 

_John Erskine_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Failure is not reaching your goal, .....................................*






*but in having no goal to reach.* 

Benjamin Mays





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To talk to someone who does not listen .................................*












*is enough to tense the devil."* 

_Pearl Bailey__, Talking to Myself_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A man has one hundred dollars and you leave him with two dollars, ................................*







*that's subtraction."* 

_Mae West__, My Little Chickadee, 1940_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The object of the superior man is truth."* 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous,he will not bite you................*












*This is the principal difference between a dog and a man.* 

_Mark Twain__, Pudd'nhead Wilson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. ....................................*






*Now put the foundations under them.* 

_Henry David Thoreau__, Walden (chapter 18)_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The fear of becoming a 'has-been' ..........................................








keeps some people from becoming anything." 

_Eric Hoffer__, The Passionate State of the Mind, 1954_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power (n): The only narcotic regulated by the SEC instead of the FDA." 
*
_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism, do nothing, say nothing, ..............................*







*and be nothing."*

_Elbert Hubbard_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who stand for nothing ......................................*






*fall for anything."* 

_Alexander Hamilton_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who knows others is wise...................................*




 

*He who knows himself is enlightened."* 

_Lao Tzu__, Tao Te Ching_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When all men think alike, .................................*






*no one thinks very much."* 

Walter Lipman





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We make a living by what we get. ................................*









*We make a life by what we give.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, ...........................*




*the courage to change the things I can, .................................*





*and the wisdom to know the difference."* 
_Reinhold Niebuhr_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I look better, feel better, make love better and I'll tell you something else.............................*






*I never lied better*

_George Burns_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Prudence and compromise are necessary means, ..................................*









*but every man should have an impudent end which he will not compromise."* 

_Charles Horton Cooley__, Life and the Student_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The politicians don't just want your money. They want your soul. They want you to be worn down by taxes until you are dependent and helpless...........................................*






 *When you subsidize poverty and failure, you get more of both."*
_James Dale Davidson_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Some painters transform the sun into a yellow spot,..................................*







* others transform a yellow spot into the sun."* 

_Pablo Picasso_ 





:drop:

----------


## 35oldguy

Before putting your foot in your mouth-drop back and punt!! Think about it overnight!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When young we are faithful to individuals,....................................*









*when older we grow loyal to situations and to types.*

_Cyril Connolly_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You must never feel badly about making mistakes," explained Reason quietly, "as long as you take the trouble to learn from them. ......................................*





*For you often learn more by being wrong for the right reasons than you do by being right for the wrong reasons."* 


_Norton Juster__, The Phantom Tollbooth_ 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is made up of sobs, sniffles, and smiles, ..............................*








*with sniffles predominating*

_O. Henry__, Gift of the Magi_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 ........................................*





*has wasted 30 years of his life.* 

_Muhammad Ali_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion.............................*




 *Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets."*


-_Anthony Burgess, You've Had Your Time, 1990_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success will not lower its standard to us. ........................................*






*We must raise our standard to success."* 

_Rev. Randall R. McBride, Jr._ 





 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Fear less, hope more;
Whine less, breathe more;
Talk less, say more;
Hate less, love more;
And all good things are yours."* 

_Swedish Proverb_ 





:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Happiness is a choice ..................................*







*that requires effort at times."*

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A dwarf standing on the shoulders of a giant ..............................*







*may see farther than a giant himself."* 

_Robert Burton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Work joyfully and peacefully, knowing that right thoughts and right efforts........................*












*inevitably bring about right results."*

_James Allen_





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Slump, and the world slumps with you. ....................................*








*Push, and you push alone."* 

_Laurence J. Peter_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a rule in sailing where the more maneuverable ship should give way to the less maneuverable craft. ...................................*







*I think this is sometimes a good rule to follow in human relationships* 

_Joyce Brothers__, In "Pearls of Wisdom," ed. J. Agel and W. Glanze,_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing wrong with America that the faith, love of freedom, ..................................*







*intelligence and energy of her citizens cannot cure."* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower__, no source found_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can complain because roses have thorns, .......................................*








*or you can rejoice because thorns have roses."* 
_Ziggy_ 






:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap ....................................*







*but by the seeds that you plant."* 

_Robert Louis Stephenson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless ..................................*








*that for some people it is a complete substitute for life."* 

_Andrew Brown_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love in its most noble form.* 

_Anon._ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Assumptions allow the best in life to pass you by." 

_John Sales_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. .............................*









*Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust."* 
_Karl Kraus_ 





:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Public and private food in America has become eatable, here and there extremely good. ...............................................*







*Only the fried potatoes go unchanged, as deadly as before."* 

_Luigi Barzini__, O America, 1977_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I don't know the key to success,..........................................*








* but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."* 

_Bill Cosby_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*How do I change?* ...................................



 

*If I feel depressed I will sing. 
If I feel sad I will laugh. 
If I feel ill I will double my labour. 
If I feel fear I will plunge ahead. 
If I feel inferior I will wear new garments. 
If I feel uncertain I will raise my voice. 
If I feel poverty I will think of wealth to come. 
If I feel incompetent I will think of past success. 
If I feel insignificant I will remember my goals. 
Today I will be the master of my emotions.*

_Og Mandino__, The Greatest Salesman in the World_ 




:drop: 






* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today .........................*









*than he was yesterday."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one can make you feel inferior .................................*








*without your consent.* 

_Eleanor Roosevelt_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*There is no such thing as a long piece of work, ..............................*







*except one that you dare not start."* 

_Charles Baudelaire__, Intimate Journals_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god; it has, ............................*







*of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our Age of Anxiety is, in great part, the result of .......................................*






*trying to do today's jobs with yesterday's tools."* 

_Marshall McLuhan_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to predict the future ....................................*







*is to invent it."* 

_Alan Kay_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is not enough to have a good mind;......................................*







 *the main thing is to use it well."* 

_Rene Descartes_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All the problems of the world could be settled easily if men were only willing to think. ..............................................*






*The trouble is that men very often resort to all sorts of devices in order not to think, because thinking is such hard work.*
_Thomas J. Watson_ (founder of IBM) 





:drop: 
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real leader faces the music, ......................................*







*even when he doesn't like the tune."* 

_Anon._



*:drop: 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." 
*
_Arthur C. Clarke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only the spoon knows what is stirring in the pot."* 

_Sicilian Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If there is anything that a man can do well, .......................*







*I say let him do it. Give him a chance."* 
_Abraham Lincoln_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Happiness hates the timid! ................................*







*So does science!"* 

-_Eugene O'Neill, Strange Interlude, 1928_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The difference between a boss and a leader: a boss says, 'Go!' .............................*






*- a leader says, 'Let's go!'"* 

_E. M. Kelly__, Growing Disciples, 1995_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Technological progress has merely provided us .........................................*








*with more efficient means for going backwards."* 
_Aldous Huxley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, ..........................................*







*but because of the people who don't do anything about it."* 

-_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When buying and selling are controlled by legislation, ......................*








*the first things to be bought and sold are legislators."* 

_P. J. O'Rourke_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The very essence of the creative is its novelty, .............................*









*and hence we have no standard by which to judge it."* 

_Carl R. Rogers__, On Becoming a Person_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The true meaning of life is to plant trees, ...........................*







*under whose shade you do not expect to sit."* 

_Nelson Henderson_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god; .................*








*it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Good questions outrank easy answers."* 

_Paul A. Samuelson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The advantage of a classical education is that it enables you .......................................................*







*to despise the wealth which it prevents you from achieving."* 

_Russell Green_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A great deal of talent is lost to the world for want of a little courage...........................*








*Every day sends to their graves obscure men whose timidity prevented them from making a first effort."* 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters ................................*






*compared to what lies with in us."* 

*Ralph Waldo Emerson* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Honest criticism is hard to take, particularly from a relative, a friend, an acquaintance or a stranger*

_Franklin P. Jones_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The greater the difficulty, .......................................*







*the more the glory in surmounting it."* 
_Epicurus_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to debate a question without settling* *it........................*









* than to settle a question without debating it."* 

_Jeseph Joubert_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you can count your money, ....................................*






*you don't have a billion dollars."* 
*J. Paul Getty* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. .....................................*








*If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.*

*Friedrich Nietzsche* 






:drop: 





* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Sour, sweet, bitter, pungent, ......................................*







*all must be tasted."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The trouble with America isn't that the poetry of life has turned to prose,................................................*







 *but that it has turned to advertising copy.* 

_Louis Kronenberger_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Congress is so strange. A man gets up to speak and says nothing. .......*








*Nobody listens -- and then everybody disagrees."* 

_Boris Marshalov_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Conquering any difficulty always gives one a secret joy, ....................*










*for it means pushing back a boundary-line and adding to one's liberty."*

_Henri Frédéric Amiel__, The Private Journal of Henri Frédéric Amiel_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Fortitude is the marshal of thought, ........................................*








*the armor of the will, and the fort of reason."* 

_Francis Bacon_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best minds are not in government............................................*








* If any were, business would steal them away.* 

_Ronald Reagan_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real leader faces the music, ..................................*








*even when he doesn't like the tune."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is so much good in the worst of us, 
And so much bad in the best of us, 
That it ill behooves any of us, 
To say anything about the rest of us.* 

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All the problems of the world could be settled easily if men were only willing to think. .................................*








*The trouble is that men very often resort to all sorts of devices in order not to think, because thinking is such hard work*

_Thomas J. Watson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Cherish youth, ...............................................*




*but trust old age.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Pueblo_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Everyone has a talent, ...................................................*








*what is rare is the courage to follow the talent to the dark place where it leads."* 

_Erica Jong__, The Craft of Poetry_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The price good men pay for indifference to public affairs................................*






 *is to be ruled by evil men."* 

_Plato_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A brave man dies but once, .................................*








*a coward many times.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Iowa_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."* 

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are like a deck of cards. ...........................................*








*You'll find the occasional king, but most are jacks."* 

_Laura Swenson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of education are bitter,..............................*








* but the fruit is sweet."* 

_Aristotle_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration ........................................*








*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, ..........................................*





*and the power to appreciate life." 
*
_Brigham Young_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If I have a thousand ideas and only one turns out to be good,...............................*





* I am satisfied.* 

_Alfred Nobel_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no such thing as a long piece of work, ..................................*






*except one that you dare not start."* 

*Charles Baudelaire, Intimate Journals* 





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best. We say yes, ..............................................*








*merely because we are driven into a corner and must say somethign."* 

*Frank Crane, Essays* 




*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ability is of little account without opportunity."*

_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Creativity can solve almost any problem. ...............................*







*The creative act, the defeat of habit by orginality, overcomes everything."* 

*George Lois* 





*:drop:* 
* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Regrets are idle; yet history is one long regret......................................*







 *Everything might have turned out so differently."*

_Charles Dudley Warner__, My Summer in a Garden_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The simplest questions are the most profound. ..............................*


*Where were you born?
Where is your home?
Where are you going?
What are you doing?...........................*


*Think about these once in awhile, and watch your answers change.*

_Richard Bach__, Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I speak BASIC to clients,......................................*




* 1-2-3 to management, ........................................*




*and mumble to myself."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Creativity can solve almost any problem. ....................................*









*The creative act, the defeat of habit by orginality, overcomes everything."* 

_George Lois_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reality can be beaten ...................................*







*with enough imagination."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."* 

_Henry Kissinger_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Life is not so short but that there is always time enough for courtesy."* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803-1882)_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men occasionally stumble over the truth, .......................................*







*but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is our responsibilities, not ourselves, .................................*






*that we should take seriously.* 

_Peter Ustinov_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Write out of love, write out of instinct, write out of reason..........................*








 *But always for money.*




:drop: 
_Louis Untermeyer_ 








* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every man has his follies -- ...............................................*








*and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."* 

_Josh Billings_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never measure the height of a mountain until you have reached the top.........................................*







*Then you will see how low it was*

_Dag Hammarskjöld_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Discretion is being able to raise your eyebrow................................*







*instead of your voice."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is an old habit with theologians to beat the living..........................*







 *with the bones of the dead."*

*Robert G. Ingersoll* 



*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Learning by experience often is painful- ..............................*









*and the more it hurts, the more you learn.* 

_Ralph Banks_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color. ...*








*Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable." 
*
_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A lot of fellows nowadays have a B.A., M.D., or Ph.D. ..............*















*Unfortunately, they don't have a J.O.B."* 

*Fats Domino* 





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, ....................................* 





*and the power to appreciate life."* 

_Brigham Young_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Curious things, habits. ..........................................*







*People themselves never knew they had them.* 

_Agatha Christie_ 






:drop:

----------


## Sodium D

"The public have an insatiable curiosity to know everything. Except what is worth knowing. Journalism, conscious of this, and having tradesman-like habits, supplies their demands." :hammer: 

Oscar Wilde

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing more frightful ..............................................*







*than ignorance in action."* 

_Johann von Goethe_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The thermometer of success ..................................*








*is merely the jealousy of the malcontents."* 

_Salvador Dali_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money talks..............................................*







*but all mine ever says is good-bye."* 

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you go out with a girl and they say she has a great personality,*
*she's ugly. ..........................*















*If they tell you a guy works hard, he's got no skills.* 

_Charles Barkley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Walk tall as the trees, 
live strong as the mountains, 
be gentle as the spring winds, 
keep the warmth of the summer sun 
in your heart, ..........................................*





*and the great spirit 
will always be with you.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, unknown tribe_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The cynic knows the price of everything .....................................*







*and the value of nothing."*

_Oscar Wilde__, Lady Windemere's Fan_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Human potential, though not always apparent,........................................*








* is there waiting to be discovered and invited forth.* 

_William W. Purkey_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A thief believes everybody steals. ...........................*

*Edward W. Howe* 

* 

:drop:
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Show respect for all men, ..........................*







*but grovel to none.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Shawnee_ 





:drop:

----------


## egbert

"If we do happen to step on a mine, Sir, what do we do?"
"Normal procedure, Lieutenant, is to jump 200 feet in the air and scatter one's self over a large area."
                 Author Unknown

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The three hardest tasks in the world are neither physical feats nor intellectual achievements, ........................................*








*but moral acts: to return love for hate, to include the excluded, and to say, 'I was wrong.'* 

_Sydney J. Harris_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Beware of the man who does not talk, ..................................*







*and the dog that does not bark.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Cheyenne_ 

:drop:

----------


## billtbyhand

No Matter Where You Go....
.... There You Are!:hammer:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Gossip is the art of saying nothing in a way ........................................*








*that leaves practically nothing unsaid.*

-_Walter Winchell_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The pessimist complains about the wind, ....................................*




*the optimist expects it to change,.......................................*




 *the realist adjusts the sails*

_William Arthur Ward_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Wise sayings often fall on barren ground, ......................................*







*but a kind word is never thrown away."* 

_Sir Arthur Helps_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The people who oppose your ideas are inevitably those ..................









who represent the established order that your ideas will upset."* 

_Anthony D'Angelo_ 




Thsi was post for Oct 28-05


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - ............................................*








*with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila." 
*
_Mitch Ratliffe_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are often made by fools, and even more often by men who fail in equity because they hate equality:..............................................*








* but always by men, vain authorities who can resolve nothing.* 

_Michel de Montaigne_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can become angry - that is easy. .........................................*




*But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way; .......................*




*this is not easy.* 

_Aristotle_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Selfishness is that detestable vice which no one will* 
*forgive in others, ...............................*
















*and no one is without in himself*

_Henry Ward Beecher_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Philosophy is a study that lets us be unhappy....................................*








 *more intelligently."*

*Anon.* 


*:drop:*



* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"As President Nixon says, presidents can do almost anything, .............*






*and President Nixon has done many things that nobody would have thought of doing."* 

_Golda Meir_ 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You are wise to climb Mt. Fuji, ................................*







*but a fool to do it twice.*

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If we don't change, we don't grow. .................................*








*If we don't grow, we aren't really living."* 

_Gail Sheehy_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A university professor set an examination question in which he asked what is the difference between ignorance and apathy. .....................................*







*The professor had to give an A+ to a student who answered: I dont know and I dont care. 
*
_Richard Pratt_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, .......................*








*it's time to pause and reflect."* 

_Mark Twain_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Nobody really cares if you're miserable, ....................................







so you might as well be happy."

_Cynthia Nelms_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An expert is someone who knows more and more about less and less, .......................*












*until eventually he knows everything about nothing."* 

_Anon._



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The brain is a wonderful organ; it starts working the moment you get up in the morning ..............................................*







*and does not stop until you get into the office."* 

_Robert Frost_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Great minds discuss ideas, ...............................*




*average minds discuss events, ..........................*




*small minds discuss people.*
*
*(also widely attributed to Eleanor Roosevelt) 
_Hyman Rickover__, "The World of the Uneducated",_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*Today, if you are not confused, ...........................................*





*you are just not thinking clearly."*


_U. Peter_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As an example to others, and not that I care for moderation myself, ........................................*





*it has always been my rule never to smoke when asleep and never to refrain when awake*

_Mark Twain__, 70th birthday speech_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Constitution only gives people the right to pursue happiness. ..........*






*You have to catch it yourself."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying ...........................................*






*when there seemed to be no hope at all."* 
*Dale Carnegie* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, ......................................*





*and the power to appreciate life."* 
_Brigham Young_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration ...........................................*






*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You should examine yourself daily. If you find faults, you should correct them. When you find none, ...................................*





*you should try even harder."* 

_Israel Zangwill_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I'm a great believer in luck, ...................................*







*and I find the harder I work, the more I have of it.* 

*Thomas Jefferson* 




*:drop:*

----------


## 35oldguy

"When you are faced with problems in your daily lives, it is best to look "within" for the desired answer!"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most of the most important experiences that truly educate .............................*








*cannot be arranged ahead of time with any precision.* 

_Harold Taylor_



:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Alone we can do so little; together we can do so much.

----------


## amoura_0

When one door closes, another opens. But we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we don't see the one that has opened for us.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The important thing is not to stop questioning.* 

*Curiosity has its own reason for existing.* 

*One cannot help but be in awe when he contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvellous structure of reality.* 

*Albert Einstein* 





*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Fiat justitia et pereat mundus..........................................*



 

*Let justice be done, though the world perish."*

*Ferdinand I* 





:drop: 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly right; ........................................*






*but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong.* 

*Arthur C. Clarke* 




:drop: *
*

----------


## amoura_0

*Four things to learn in life: To think clearly without hurry or confusion; To love everybody sincerely; To act in everything with the highest motives; To trust God unhesitatingly.*


*Helen Keller



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The temporary good is enemy ...................................*






*to the permanent best*

_Bill Wilson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A gardener who cultivates his own garden with his own hands, ...................*

*unites in his own person the three different characters, of landlord, farmer, and labourer. ...........................................*


*His produce, therefore, should pay him the rent of the first, the profit of the second, and the wages of the third.*

_Adam Smith__, The Wealth of Nations_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We cannot change anything until we accept it. ..................................*







*Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses."* 

_Carl Gustav Jung__, Psychological Reflections_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To come to be you must have a vision of Being, a Dream, a Purpose, a Principle. ....................................*






*You will become what your vision is.* 

_Peter Nivio Zarlenga_ 




:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Mary Pettibone Poole: 

To repeat what others have said, requires education, to challenge it,
requires brains.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The way to get things done ........................................*







*is not to mind who gets the credit for doing them."* 

_Benjamin Jowett_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy. ..............................................*







*However, they claim no one has shown the slightest interest in it.* 

_George Carlin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is a variable possession. Every man is wise when pursued by a mad dog, ..............................................*



*fewer when pursued by a mad woman; ..............................*




*only the wisest survive when attacked by a mad notion.* 

*Robertson Davies, Marchbanks' Almanac* 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love ...........................................*






*in its most noble form.*

_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who is present at a wrongdoing and does not lift a hand to prevent it, ............................................*






*is as guilty as the wrongdoers*

_American Indian Proverb__, Omaha_ 



:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

*Learning from experience is a faculty almost never practiced.*
Helen Keller

----------


## amoura_0

The aim of education should be to teach us rather how to think, than what to think - rather to improve our minds, so as to enable us to think for ourselves, than to load the memory with thoughts of other men.

Bill Beattie

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of true achievement lie in the will to become the best .............................*





*that you can become."* 

_Harold Taylor_





:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

It is a thousand times better to have common sense without education than to have education without common sense.


Robert Green Ingersoll

----------


## amoura_0

Learn wisdom from the ways of a seedling. A seedling which is never hardened off through stressful situations will never become a strong productive plant.

Stephen Sigmund

----------


## amoura_0

William Saroyan: 


Good people are good because they've come to wisdom through failure. We get very little wisdom from success, you know.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Retirement at sixty-five is ridiculous. ......................................*






*When I was sixty-five I still had pimples."* 

_George Burns_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character,...........................*





 *give him power."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing more frightful ....................................*






*than ignorance in action."* 

_Johann von Goethe_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What we have done for ourselves alone dies with us; ................*














*what we have done for others and the world remains and is immortal."* 

*Albert Pike*


*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"'He means well' is useless ..................................*





*unless he does well."* 

Plautus




:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Believe those who are seeking the truth; doubt those who find it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I wish you would find another thread or start one of your own, to promote your websites, which are only to compete with the  Optiboard.*

Chris Ryser

:finger:  :hammer:  :Eek:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience is not what happens to you; ..........................................*







*it's what you do with what happens to you."* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When a bonsai stops growing, .................................*






*you know it's dead*

_Japanese Proverb_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I don't know the key to success, ..............................................*







*but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."* 
*Bill Cosby



:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, worry about the future, or anticipate troubles .......................................*





*but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly."* 

_Buddha_ 




*Have All A Merry Christmas !*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your neighbor's vision is as true for him ..................................*







*as your own vision is true for you.* 
_Miguel de Unamuno_ 






*Have All A happy Holiday*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To build may have to be the slow and laborious task of years. ............*






*To destroy can be the thoughtless act of a single day."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The human mind is like a TV set. ..............................................*







*When it goes blank, it's a good idea to turn off the sound.* 

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors.............*




 

*Try to be better than yourself.* 

_William Faulkner_




_:drop:_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*History has to move in a certain direction, .....................................*







*even if it has to be pushed that way by neurotics*

_George Orwell__, essay_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is said that for money you can have everything, but you cannot. ................*

*You can buy food, but not appetite; medicine, but not health; knowledge but not wisdom; glitter, but not beauty; fun, but not joy; acquaintances, but not friends; servants, but not faithfulness; leisure, but not peace. ..................*



*You can have the husk of everything for money, but not the kernel.* 

_Arne Garborg_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't knock the weather;................................................*






*nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation if it didn't change once in a while."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 

:cheers: 
*Happy New Year to all  !!!!*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The most wasted day of all is that ...........................................*







*during which we have not laughed."*

_Sebastian R. N. Chamfort_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are like sausages, .............................................*









*it is better not to see them being made."* 

_Otto von Bismarck_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fellow that agrees with everything you say ..........................................*







*is either a fool or he is getting ready to skin you."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The temporary good ..............................................*






*is enemy to the permanent best.*

_Bill Wilson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many people claim coffee inspires them, ...........................*






*but, as everybody knows, coffee only makes boring people even more boring.* 

_Honore de Balzac__, Treatise on Modern Stimulants_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It seemed rather incongruous that in a society of supersophisticated communication, .........................................*







*we often suffer from a shortage of listeners*. 

-_Erma Bombeck, "If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries...",_



_:drop:_

----------


## amoura_0

Albert Camus: 

Don't believe your friends when they ask you to be honest with them. All they really want is to be maintained in the good opinion they have of themselves

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We make our world significant by the courage of our questions ...............................*






*and by the depth of our answers.*

_Carl Sagan__, Cosmos (page: 193), 1980_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only the spoon knows .......................................*





*what is stirring in the pot."* 

:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

One of the keys to happiness is a bad memory. 
-- _Rita Mae Brown_

----------


## amoura_0

Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens. 
-- _Jimi Hendrix_

----------


## amoura_0

The miracle is this - the more we share, the more we have. 
-- _Leonard Nimoy_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is good to vary in order that you may frustrate the curious,..........................*






 *especially those who envy you."*

*Baltasar Gracian, The Oracle* 




:drop: 





* 


*

----------


## amoura_0

I always advise people never to give advice.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*For every man there comes that special moment when he is physically tapped on the shoulder and offered the chance to do a very special thing - unique to him and fitted to his talents............................................*



 

*What a tragedy if that moment finds him unprepared or unqualified for the work which would be his finest hour.* 

_Anon.__, [widely attributed to Winston Churchill]_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Shoot for the moon. ...........................................*






*Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars."* 

_Les Brown_ 






:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

The pen is mightier than the sword, and considerably easier to write with. 
-- _Marty Feldman_

----------


## amoura_0

Wise men make proverbs, but fools repeat them. 
-- _Samuel Palmer_

----------


## amoura_0

*"Anyone can become angrythat is easy. But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right waythis is not easy."*
*- Aristotle, The Nicomachean Ethics*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We have in fact, two kinds of morality, side by side: one that we preach, but do not practice, ..............................................*






*and another that we practice, but seldom preach.*

_Bertrand Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Cherish youth, .........................................*






*but trust old age.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Pueblo_ 





:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Galileo: 

The sun, with all those plants revolving around it and dependent upon it, can still ripen a bunch of grapes as if it had nothing else in the universe to do.

----------


## amoura_0

James Russell Lowell: 

A weed is no more than a flower in disguise.

----------


## amoura_0

Bruce Feirstein: 

The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success.

----------


## amoura_0

Elbert Hubbard: 

Genius may have its limitations, but stupidity is not thus handicapped.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If a man's wit be wandering, .....................................*







*let him study the mathematics."* 

_Francis Bacon__, Essays, 1625_ 






:drop: 
*


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Satire lies about literary men while they live .................................*






*and eulogy lies about them when they die.*
_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)__,_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Learn from yesterday, live for today, .........................................*






*hope for tomorrow."* 

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Facts do not cease to exist ......................................*






*because they are ignored."* 

_Aldous Huxley_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We do not stop playing because we grow old................................*





*We grow old because we stop playing.*


*Anon.*  






*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When I find myself in the company of scientists, ..................................*







*I feel like a shabby curate who has strayed by mistake into a room full of dukes*.

_W. H. Auden_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, ..............................*








*easy to get into, but hard to get out of."* 

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Facts do not cease to exist .........................................*







*because they are ignored."* 

_Aldous Huxley_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Practice ..................................................*






*is the best of all instructors."* 

_Publilius Syrus_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A lot of fellows nowadays have a B.A., M.D., or Ph.D. .......................*






*Unfortunately, they don't have a J.O.B."* 

_Fats Domino_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I was irrevocably betrothed to laughter, ..................................*







*the sound of which has always seemed to me to be the most civilized music in the world.* 
_Peter Ustinov_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Besides the noble art of getting things done, there is the noble art of leaving things undone. ......................................*






*The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of nonessentials*.

_Lin Yutang_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"As memory may be a paradise from which we cannot be driven,..........................*





*it may also be a hell from which we cannot escape."* 

_John Lancaster Spalding__, Aphorisms and Reflections_ 






:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Always and never are two words you should always remember never to use.

----------


## amoura_0

It is not the answer that enlightens, but the question. 
-- _Eugene Ionesco Decouvertes_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Not everything that can be counted counts, .............................*








*and not everything that counts can be counted."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you want to test your memory, ............................................* 





*try to recall what you were worrying about one year ago today."* 

-_Rotarian_




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; .................................*







*he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*For a while we pondered whether to take a vacation or get a divorce. ...*








*We decided that a trip to Bermuda is over in two weeks, but a divorce is something you always have.* 

*Woody Allen* 





*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All our final decisions are made in a state of mind .............................*






*that is not going to last*

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Fortune knocks but once, .......................................*







*but misfortune has much more patience."* 

_Laurence J. Peter_





:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Albert Einstein: 

Science is a wonderful thing if one does not have to earn one's living at it.

----------


## amoura_0

George Bernard Shaw: 

A fool's brain digests philosophy into folly, science into superstition, and art into pedantry. Hence University education.

----------


## amoura_0

Henrik Ibsen: 

It is inexcusable for scientists to torture animals; let them make their experiments on journalists and politicians.

----------


## amoura_0

Isaac Asimov: 

There is a single light of science, and to brighten it anywhere is to brighten it everywhere.

----------


## amoura_0

Mark Twain: 
It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.

----------


## amoura_0

Will Durant: 

One of the lessons of history is that nothing is often a good thing to do and always a clever thing to say.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. ..................................................*







*Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. "*

_Lee Iacocca_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success is the ability to go from one failure to another ..............................*






*with no loss of enthusiasm.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't steal. ....................................................*






*The government hates competition."* 

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A wise man is superior to any insults which can be put upon him, ...........*






*and the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation."* 

_Molière__, The Would-be Gentleman_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*And this I believe: that the free, exploring mind of the individual human is the most valuable thing in all the world. .................*

*And this I would fight for: the freedom of the mind to take any direction it wishes, undirected. .............................*


*And this I must fight against: any idea, religion, or government which limits or destroys the individual*

_John Steinbeck__, East of Eden_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A bookstore is one of the only pieces of evidence we have ......................*






*that people are still thinking."* 

_Jerry Seinfeld_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We make our world significant by the courage of our questions ..............................*




*and by the depth of our answers.* 

_Carl Sagan__, Cosmos (page: 193), 1980_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is not enough to have a good mind; ..................................*






*the main thing is to use it well."* 

_Rene Descartes_ 





:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Old minds are like old horses; you must exercise them if you wish to keep them in working order. 
_John Adams _

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience keeps a dear school, .............................................*






*but fools will learn in no other."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 





:drop:

----------


## amoura_0

Barbara Tuchman: 

Learning from experience is a faculty almost never practiced.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You are wise to climb Mt. Fuji, .......................................*






*but a fool to do it twice.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves,.........................*







*or we know where we can find information upon it."* 

_Samuel Johnson_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To find out what one is fitted to do, and to secure an opportunity to do it,* 





*is the key to happiness."* 

_John Dewey_ 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

"Everyone steals in industry and commerce. I've stolen a lot myself.  The thing is to know how to steal." 


Thomas Alva Edison

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can do anything if you have enthusiasm. Enthusiasm is the yeast that makes your hopes rise to the stars. ....................................*












*With it, there is accomplishment. Without it there are only alibis."* 

_Henry Ford_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fastest way to succeed is to look as if you're playing by somebody else's rules, .........*









*while quietly playing by your own."* 

_Michael Konda_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A journey of a thousand miles ......................................*







*begins with a single step."* 

_Confucius_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Modern men are afraid of the past. It is a record of human achievement, ......................*







*but its other face is human defeat*

_Walter Lippmann__, 1914_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Old age is not as honorable as death, ...............................*







*but most people want it.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Crow_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We cannot change anything until we accept it. .............................*







*Condemnation does not liberate, it oppresses."* 

_Carl Gustav Jung__, Psychological Reflections_ 





:drop:

----------


## okoart

Its the early worm that gets eaten by the bird



Am I a pessimist ?

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Even beauty may present a prism wearying to the eye...*

_Karl Joseph, Prince de Ligne_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small people always do that, ..............................................*







*but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great."* 

*Mark Twain* 



*:drop:*


* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The very essence of the creative is its novelty, ............................*







*and hence we have no standard by which to judge it." 

*_Carl R. Rogers__, On Becoming a Person_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We live in a moment of history where change is so speeded up...............................................*








 *that we begin to see the present only when it is already disappearing."*


*R. D. Laing, The Politics of Experience* 







:drop: 





* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Technological progress ..............................................*
















*has merely provided us with more efficient means for going backwards."* 

_Aldous Huxley_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; ......................................*







*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."*

-_G. C. Lichtenberg_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Beware of the man who does not talk, .....................................*







*and the dog that does not bark.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Cheyenne_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Continuous effort, not strength or intelligence ......................................*








*is the key to unlocking our potential*

_Liane Cardes_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are chameleons, and our partialities and prejudices change place with an easy and blessed facility, ..........................................*






*and we are soon wonted to the change and happy in it."* 

*Mark Twain, Mark Twain at Your Fingertips*



*:drop:*

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Three billion people on the face of the earth go to bed hungry every night, ..................................*







*but four billion people go to bed every night hungry for a simple word of encouragement and recognition*

_Cavett Robert_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you are patient in one moment of anger, .......................................*







*you will escape a hundred days of sorrow."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance ........................................*






*and consciencious stupidity."* 

_Martin Luther King, Jr._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Not everyone is attracted to politics. [S]cholars found that more than half the adults in Wayne County (Detroit) Michigan thought that politics was dirty and dishonest. ......................................................*


















*Nearly half the political volunteers and political workers in the county thought so, too.*

*David Botter, Politicians and What They Do, 1960*














*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience is not what happens to you;........................................*














*it's what you do with what happens to you."* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy. ......................*







*However, they claim no one has shown the slightest interest in it.* 

_George Carlin_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success is the ability to go from one failure to another ...............................*








*with no loss of enthusiasm.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The rich are different from you and me..........................................*







*because they have more credit."* 

_John Leonard_





:drop:

----------


## mirage2k2

Everything is clearer in hindsight, we all have it, so lets use it today :D

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Integrity without knowledge is weak and useless, ................................*








*and knowledge without integrity is dangerous and dreadful.* 

_Samuel Johnson__, The astronomer,_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The problem is not that there are problems. .......................................*






*The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem*." 

_Theodore Rubin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One has to be able to count................................................*















*if only so that at fifty one doesn't marry a girl of twenty."* 

*Maxim Gorky, The Zykovs, 1914* 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is better to have less thunder in the mouth .........................................*
















*and more lightning in the hand.* 

_American Indian Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our progress as a nation can be no swifter than our progress in education. Our requirements for world leadership, our hopes for economic growth, and the demands of citizenship itself in an era such as this all require the maximum development of every young American's capacity.*





 *The human mind is our fundamental resource.*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy__, Special Message to the Congress on_ 
_Education, February 20, 1961_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: ...........................................*






*the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.* 

_Walter Lippmann_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Geniuses are like thunderstorms. .....................................*








*They go against the wind, terrify people, cleanse the air.* 

_Søren Kierkegaard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Live as if your were to die tomorrow.................................................*






* Learn as if you were to live forever."* 

_Mahatma Gandhi_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The man who does not read good books ........................................*








*has no advantage over the man who cannot read them."* 

_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Use what talent you possess: .....................................................*









*the woods would be very silent if no birds sang except those that sang best."* 

_Henry Van Dyke_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A heretic is a man ..................................*






*who sees with his own eyes."* 

_Gotthold Ephraim Lessing_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who wins is the average man, 
Not built on any particular plan;*

*Not blessed with any particular luck 
Just steady and earnest and full of pluck.*

*The man who wins is the man who works,
Who neither labor nor trouble shirks;*

*Who uses his hands, his head, his eyes-
The man who wins is the man who tries.*

_Conrad Hilton__, from autobiography "Be My Guest", 1957_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"'He means well' is useless .........................................................*





*unless he does well."* 

_Plautus_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The whole world steps aside for the man ..............................*







*who knows where he is going."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## mirage2k2

morning Chris :)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One thousand days to learn; .......................................*





*ten thousand days to refine*

_Japanese Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anyone that wants the presidency so much that he'll spend two years organizing and campaigning for it ..................................*








*is not to be trusted with the office."* 

_David Broder_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today's public figures can no longer write their own speeches or books, .................................................*








*and there is some evidence that they can't read them either.* 

_Gore Vidal_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An insincere and evil friend is more to be feared than a wild beast; ................................................*







*a wild beast may wound your body, but an evil friend will wound your mind."* 

_Buddha_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In a completely rational society, ......................*


*the best of us would be teachers and the rest of us would have to settle for something less,* 









*because passing civilization along from one generation to the next ought to be the highest honor and the highest responsibility anyone could have.* 


_Lee Iacocca_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reason and judgment ..........................................*





*are the qualities of a leader."
*
_Tacitus_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is like riding a bicycle. ...................................................*







*You don't fall off unless you stop pedaling.* 

_Claude Pepper__, (attributed)_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I believe in an open mind, .......................................................*






*but not so open that your brains fall out.* 

_Arthur Hays Sulzberger_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This Is a little more complicated and I re-booted my computer first after and finally understood the seeing this........................................................  ......*


"*There's no reason to be the richest man in the cemetery.* 



*You can't do* 







*"no business from there."*

_Colonel Harland Sanders_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never measure the height of a mountain until you have reached the top. ................................................*











*Then you will see how low it was.* 

_Dag Hammarskjold_ 





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is so much good in the worst of us, 
And so much bad in the best of us, 
That it ill behooves any of us,* 



*To say anything about the rest of us.*

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is a man's own mind, not his enemy or foe, ........................................*







*that lures him to evil ways."* 

_Buddha_ 




:drop:

----------


## OptiStudent

If tomorrow never comes will you know how much I loved you?--G. Brooks

If you choose not to decide: you still have made a choice!--Rush

Bring me dead flowers for my wedding, and I won't forget to put roses on your grave--Stones

Give the children clay,
They can form lives with their hands,
Teach them to throw dirt on me,
And cover it up with flowers.--OptiStudent

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You don't get harmony ........................................*







*when everybody sings the same note.* 

_Doug Floyd_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I find that a man is as old as his work. .......................................*







*If his work keeps him from moving forward, he will look forward with the work."* 

_Hume Cronyn_ 



:drop:

----------


## loncoa

Every time I have a drink I feel like a new man...so just like a gentleman, I offer that new man a drink.:D

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly right; .........................................*







*but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong.*

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started. .....................................................*







*Habit is what keeps you going.* 

_Jim Ryun_ 



:drop: 

* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'm fed up to the ears with old men dreaming up wars .......................................*






*for young men to die in."* 

*George McGovern* 



*:drop:* 
* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color. ......................................................*





*Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Real knowledge is to know the extent ...........................................*







*of one's ignorance."* 

_Confucius_ 



':drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money is like manure. ...........................................*








*You have to spread it around or it smells."* 

_J. Paul Getty_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds.We know a subject ourselves, ............................*







*or we know where we can find information upon it."* 

*Samuel Johnson* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*Nothing is so strong as gentleness ........................................*







*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

*Ralph W. Sockman* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If I have a thousand ideas and only one turns out to be good, ...............................*






*I am satisfied.* 

_Alfred Nobel__, "said three years before his death"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Hanlon's Razor:
"Never attribute to malice ...........................................*






*that which can be adequately explained by stupidity."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again .................................*






*and expecting different results."* 

_Albert Einstein_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We have in fact, two kinds of morality, side by side: one that we preach, but do not practice, ...........................................................*






*and another that we practice, but seldom preach.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A word to the wise ain't necessary .............................................*








*-- it's the stupid ones that need the advice."*

_Bill Cosby_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is not necessary to change. ........................................*






*Survival is not mandatory."* 

_W. Edwards Deming_ 





:drop:

----------


## optigrrl

The only constant in the Universe...is Change.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The trouble with America isn't that the poetry of life has turned to prose, ...............*







*but that it has turned to advertising copy.* 

_Louis Kronenberger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We have in fact, two kinds of morality, side by side: one that we preach, but do not practice, .........................................*






*and another that we practice, but seldom preach.* 
*Bertrand Russell* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Cultivation to the mind is as necessary ...................................*







*as food to the body."* 

_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No matter how good you get you can always get better ..................................*






*and that's the exciting part.* 

_Tiger Woods_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Each time you are honest and conduct yourself with honesty, a success force will drive you toward greater success..................................*







 *Each time you lie, even with a little white lie, there are strong forces pushing you toward failure."*

_Joseph Sugarman_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Science without religion is lame, ...................................*













*religion without science is blind."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I believe that sometimes you have to look reality in the eye ..........................................*







*and deny it.* 

_Garrison Keillor_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money talks............................*







*but all mine ever says is good-bye."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; .........................................*







*he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I find that a man is as old as his work. .................................*













*If his work keeps him from moving forward, he will look forward with the work."* 

*William Ernest Hocking, Wisdom for Our Time*








*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who is present at a wrongdoing and does not lift a hand to prevent it, ................................*





*is as guilty as the wrongdoers.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Omaha_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I have probably purchased fifty 'hot tips' in my career, maybe even more. .........................................*






*When I put them all together, I know I am a net loser."* 

_Charles M. Schwab_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. ..............................*














*The test of tolerance comes* *when we are in the majority.* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The entire essence of America is the hope to first make money -- .........................*



*then make money with money -- .............................................*




*then make lots of money with lots of money."* 

_Paul Erdman_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ideas pull the trigger,..............................................*







* but instinct loads the gun."* 

_Don Marquis__, The Almost Perfect State_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*False ideals cannot be shattered by criticism. .......................................*







*Right ideals must take up the battle against them.* 

_Franz Werfel_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Teachers open the door, .............................................*







*but you must enter by yourself."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is what survives ...............................................*







*when what has been learned has been forgotten."* 

*B. F. Skinner* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success in almost any field depends more on energy and drive than it does on intelligence................................................  .*







* This explains why we have so many stupid leaders."*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Great minds discuss ideas,............................................* 


*average minds discuss events, ...................................* 


*small minds discuss people.*

_Hyman Rickover__, "The World of the Uneducated",_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a wonder in reading Braille that the sighted will never know: ................................................*







*to touch words and have them touch you back.* 

_Jim Fiebig_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, ....................................................*








*you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people.* "

_Lee Iacocca_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are like a deck of cards. You'll find the occasional king, ........................................*












*but most are jacks."* 

*Laura Swenson* 



*:drop:*

----------


## dary

If you don't know where you want to go, any road will ake you there."Alice in Wondreland"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Weekends are a bit like rainbows; they look good from a distance ......................................................*







*but disappear when you get up close to them.* 

_John Shirley_ 



:drop:

----------


## dary

These are 2 my favourites:

'Being yourself is at the start of every choice.'

And the other one:

'TODAY is the firs day of the rest of your life- ENJOY it!'
:) :D

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reality is merely an illusion, ............................................*
















*albeit a persistent one.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Integrity without knowledge is weak and useless, .........................................*







*and knowledge without integrity is dangerous and dreadful.*

_Samuel Johnson__, The astronomer, in The History of Rasselas, ch. 41, 1759_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you make a mistake, don't look back at it long. Take the reason of the thing into your mind and then look forward. .......................................*










*Mistakes are lessons of wisdom. The past cannot be changed. The future is yet in your power.* 

_Hugh White_ 

:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Internet is like a vault with a screen door on the back.* 







*I don't need jackhammers and atom bomb to get in when I can walk through the door."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who does not have the courage to speak up for his rights ...........................................*






*cannot earn the respect of others."* 

_René G. Torres_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Obstinate people can be divded into the opinionated,..........................*




*the ignorant, ...............................*





*and the boorish.* 

*Aristotle**,* Nichomachean Ethics, Bk. VII 



*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Mathematics takes us into the region of absolute necessity, to which not only the actual word, ................................................*







*but every possible word, must conform."* 

*Bertrand Russell* 



:drop: 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can become angry - that is easy......................*



* But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way;.................................*



* this is not easy. 
*
_Aristotle_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The terrible immoralities are the cunning ones hiding behind masks of morality, ...................................*









*such as exploiting people while pretending to help them*. 

_Vernon Howard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it,..............................*







 *but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd."*

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Whenever I make a bum decision, ..................................................*







*I go out and make another one.* 

*Harry S Truman* 




:drop: 




* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is much pleasure to be gained ........................................*








*from useless knowledge."* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to have a good idea......................................*








* is to have lots of ideas."* 

_Linus Pauling_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Insanity: ......................................................*







*doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"*

_Albert Einstein_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Integrity is not a conditional word. It doesn't blow in the wind or change with the weather. ....................................................*








*It is your inner image of yourself, and if you look in there and see a man who won't cheat, then you know he never will.*

_John D. MacDonald__, The Turquoise Lament_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fragrance always stays in the hand ............................*






*that gives the rose.* 

_Hada Bejar_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. ........*








*When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. .......................*








*That's relativity."* 

_Albert Einstein__, On relativity_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fanatic is one who can't change his mind ........................................*







*and won't change the subject.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A diplomat is a person who can tell you to go to hell in such a way ............................*






*that you actually look forward to the trip.* 

_Caskie Stinnett__, Out of the Red,_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at 20 or 80. ...................................*







*Anyone who keeps learning stays young."* 

*Henry Ford* 




:drop: 





* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't be afraid to take a big step. ....................................*







*You can't cross a chasm in two small jumps."* 

_David Lloyd George_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To doubt everything or to believe everything are two equally convenient solutions; ...........................................*







*both dispense with the necessity of reflection.* 

_Henri Poincare_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are born ignorant, not stupid. .........................................*







*They are made stupid by education."* 
*Bertrand Russell* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If there is something to pardon in everything,......................................*







 *there is also something to condemn."* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche__, The Will to Power, 1888_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"So this is hell. I'd never have believed it. You remember all we were told about the torture-chambers, the fire and brimstone, the "burning marl." .........................*






*Old wives' tales!There's no need for red-hot pokers. .................* 




*HELL IS--OTHER PEOPLE!"* 


*Jean-Paul Sartre, "No Exit", 1945* 



*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you are patient in one moment of anger, ......................................*






*you will escape a hundred days of sorrow."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only those who dare to fail greatly .........................................*







*can ever achieve greatly."* 

_Robert Francis Kennedy_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Effort only fully releases its reward ..........................................*













*after a person refuses to quit."* 

*Napoleon Hill*





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks..................................*






* that others throw at him."* 

_David Brink_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A critic is a man who knows the way ...................................*








*but can't drive the car.* 

_Kenneth Tynan_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only real mistake is the one .....................................*







*from which we learn nothing."* 

_John Powell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nothing is so strong as gentleness ............................................*







*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can become angry - that is easy. .........................................*







*But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way; this is not easy.* 

_Aristotle_





*:drop:*
* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness does not change the past,......................................*










* but it does enlarge the future.* 

_Paul Boese_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A great memory is never made synonymous with wisdom, ..................................*






*any more than a dictionary would be called a treatise."* 

_John Henry Newman__, Oxford University Sermons_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Democracy is the recurrent suspicion ................................................*







*that more than half of the people are right more than half the time.* 

_E.B. (Elwyn Brooks) White__, New Yorker, July 3, 1944_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. ....................................*








*Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust."* 

_Karl Kraus_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When I was a child, my mother said to me, 'If you become a soldier, you will become a general. If you become a monk, then you will end up as Pope.' ......................*








*Instead, I became a painter, and wound up as Picasso*. 

_Pablo Picasso_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Real excellence and humility are not incompatible one with the other,.................................*






* on the contrary they are twin sisters."* 

_Jean Baptiste Lacordaire__, Letters to Young Men_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are four basic food groups, .............................................*








*milk chocolate, dark chocolate, white chocolate, and chocolate truffles.* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"'He means well' is useless .............................................*







*unless he does well."* 

_Plautus_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Morality is the theory that every human act must be either right or wrong, ..............* 





*and that 99% of them are wrong.*

_H. L. Mencken__, A Mencken Chrestomathy, ch. 30, p. 617, 1949_



_:drop:_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. .....................................*








*And moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."* 

_Barry Goldwater_



:drop:

----------


## Malibu Barbie

Holy cow, Chris ... ya tryin to up your post count? :bbg:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you make the finding yourself - ........................................*







*even if you're the last person on Earth to see the light - you'll never forget it."* 

_Carl Sagan_ 



:drop: 



* 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you are patient in one moment of anger, ...........................................*








*you will escape a hundred days of sorrow."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those that lie down with dogs, ...................................................*








*get up with fleas.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Blackfoot_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"At thirty, man suspects himself a fool; ...................................................*








*Knows it at forty, and reforms his plan".* 

_Edward Young__, Night Thoughts. Night i. Line 417_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nobody so irritating as somebody with less intelligence..............................*






 *and more sense than we have."* 

_Don Herold_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only Irish Coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups:...............................*






 *alcohol, caffeine, sugar, fat*

_Alex Levine_ 



:drop:

----------


## 66Lenses

All men dream, but not equally. Those who dream by night in the dusty recesses of their minds, wake in the day to find that it was vanity: but the dreamers of the day are dangerous men, for they may act on their dreams with open eyes, to make them possible.

Thomas Edward Lawrence (of Arabia)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If there is something to pardon in everything, .........................................*







*there is also something to condemn."* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche__, The Will to Power, 1888_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."* 

_Henry Kissinger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Coffee leads men to trifle away their time, scald their chops, and spend their money, .............................................*







*all for a little base, black, thick, nasty, bitter, stinking nauseous puddle water.* 

_Anon.__, (The Women's Petition Against Coffee), 1674_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We don't see things as they are.* 



 

*We see them as we are.* 

_Anais Nin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively.....................*







* but says nothing."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Mathematics takes us into the region of absolute necessity, ................................*



*to which not only the actual word, .................................*





*but every possible word, must conform."* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who does not have the courage to speak up for his rights............................*





 *cannot earn the respect of others."*

_René G. Torres_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We can't all be heroes ......................................*








*because somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by.* 

_Will Rogers_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The pure and simple truth ........................................*







*is rarely pure and never simple."* 

_Oscar Wilde_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, ......................................*







*it is asking others to live as one wishes to live.*

_Oscar Wilde_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ability is of little account ..............................*






*without opportunity."* 

_Napoleon Bonaparte_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The eye of a human being is a microscope, ......................................*








*which makes the world seem bigger than it really is."* 

_Kahlil Gibran__, "A Handful of Sand on the Shore"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Avoiding the phrase I dont have time..., .............................* 





*will soon help you to realize that you do have the time needed for just about anything you choose to accomplish in life.* 

*Bo Bennett, "Year to Success"* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many..............* 




*to so few."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill__, Premier's review of the War_ 


:drop:

----------


## Sunglass Queen

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand,wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride"!  :cheers:

----------


## kmc

"Don't sweat the petty things and Don't pet the sweaty things"k

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started.* 






*Habit is what keeps you going.*

_Jim Ryun_ 




:drop:

----------


## Sunglass Queen

:p Do not meddle in the affairs of Dragons - to them you are merely crunchy and taste good with ketchup!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*hough men now possess the power to dominate and exploit every corner of the natural world, ..........................................*







*nothing in that fact implies that they have the right or the need to do so*

_Edward Abbey_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The human mind is like a TV set. When it goes blank, .....................................*






*it's a good idea to turn off the sound.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"[Advertising] is not merely an assembly of competing messages; it is a language itself which is always being used to make the same general proposal .................*





*It proposes to each of us that we transform ourselves, or our lives, by buying something more. This more, it proposes, will make us in some way richer............................*





*Even though we will be poorer by having spent our money.* 

*John Berger*




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is nothing more difficult to plan, more doubtful of success, nor more dangerous to manage than the creation of a new order of things..... ...............................*




*Whenever his enemies have occasion to attack the innovator they do so with the passion of partisans, while the others defend him sluggishly so that the innovator and his party alike are vulnerable.*

_Niccolo Machiavelli__, source date 1513_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fellow that agrees with everything you say .............................................*






*is either a fool or he is getting ready to skin you."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Where talent is a dwarf, ....................................*





*self-esteem is a giant."* 

_J. Petit-Senn__, Conceits and Caprices_ 




:drop:

----------


## nickrock

*It's never crowded on the extra mile.:D*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Wise sayings often fall on barren ground, ..........................................*






*but a kind word is never thrown away."* 

_Sir Arthur Helps_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Though men now possess the power to dominate and exploit every corner of the natural world, .................................................*








*nothing in that fact implies that they have the right or the need to do so.* 

_Edward Abbey_ 



:drop:


* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men show their character in nothing more clearly .......................................*








*than by what they find laughable."* 

_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work,.....................................*












*and the power to appreciate life."* 

_Brigham Young_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; ..........................................*







*its when you had everything to do, and you've done it.* 

_Margaret Thatcher__, interview (published October 31 1987),_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves,..........................*






* or we know where we can find information upon it."* 

_Samuel Johnson_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, ..............................*







*you're still a rat.* 

_Lily Tomlin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You get the best out of others ........................................*






*when you give the best of yourself."* 

*Harry Firestone


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, worry about the future, or anticipate troubles ....................................*







*but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly."* 

_Buddha_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He that always gives way to others ..........................................*






*will end in having no principles of his own."* 

_Aesop_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The problem is not that there are problems. The problem is expecting otherwise ................................................*






*and thinking that having problems is a problem."* 

_Theodore Rubin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively..........................................*






 *but says nothing."*

*Anon.* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We can't all be heroes ................................................*







*because somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by.* 

_Will Rogers_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Every man has his follies -- .................................................*







*and often they are the most interesting thing he has got."* 

_Josh Billings_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fastest way to succeed is to look as if you're playing by somebody else's rules,.................................................*





 *while quietly playing by your own."* 

_Michael Konda_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We forfeit three-fourths of ourselves ...................................*






*in order to be like other people*

_Arthur Schopenhauer_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those who bring sunshine to the lives of others .............................................*







*cannot keep it from themselves."* 

*James Barrie* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice;.............................*





 *it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved."* 

_Plutarch_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Finance is the art of passing currency from hand to hand ................................*







*until it finally disappears."* 

_Robert W. Sarnoff_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the good things about getting older is ........................................*







*you find you're more interesting than most of the people you meet.* 

*Lee Marvin* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience is not what happens to you; .................................................*







*it's what you do with what happens to you."* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience keeps a dear school, .............................................*






*but fools will learn in no other."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who is present at a wrongdoing and does not lift a hand to prevent it, ................................*






*is as guilty as the wrongdoers*

_American Indian Proverb__, Omaha_ 



:drop:

----------


## loncoa

Many of us stand with one foot in the past, and one foot in the future,






pissing all over the present.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of prevention .............................................*






*is worth a pound of cure."* 

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The taxpayer -- that's someone who works for the federal government .....................................*







*but doesn't have to take the civil service examination."* 

_Ronald Reagan_ 



:drop: 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the most striking differences between a cat and a lie is .........................................*






*that a cat has only nine lives*.

_Mark Twain__, Pudd'nhead Wilson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Man, unlike any other thing organic or inorganic in the universe, grows beyond his work, walks up the stairs of his concepts, ...........................*






*emerges ahead of his accomplishments."* 

_John Steinbeck__, The Grapes of Wrath_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No one wants advice -- ................................*






*only corroboration."* 

_John Steinbeck__, The Winter of Our Discontent_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one realizes how beautiful it is to travel until he comes home .....................................*






*and rests his head on his old, familiar pillow*. 

_Lin Yutang_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any fool can tell the truth, .......................................................*







*but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.* 

_Samuel Butler_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Listen ................................................*







*or thy tongue will keep thee deaf."* 

_American Indian Proverb_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The better work men do is always done under stress ..................................................*







*and at great personal cost."* 

_William Carlos Williams_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Great minds discuss ideas, .....................average minds discuss events, .....................................*







*small minds discuss people.*

_Hyman Rickover__, "The World of the Uneducated", "The Saturday Evening Post", November 28, 1959_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People generally quarrel .......................................*







*because they cannot argue.* 

_G. K. Chesterton_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I learned that it is the weak who are cruel, ..........................................*






*and that gentleness is to be expected only from the strong."* 

*Leo Rosten* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. .....................................*




*You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. ..........*



*Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. "* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who have one foot in the canoe, and one foot in the boat,...................*




 *are going to fall into the river.*

*American Indian Proverb, Tuscarora*





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nobody so irritating as somebody ...................................*






*with less intelligence and more sense than we have."* 

_Don Herold_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Capitalism needs to function like a game of tug-of-war. .....................................*


*Two opposing sides need to continually struggle for dominance,........................*



* but at no time can either side be permitted to walk away with the rope.*

_Pete Holiday_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reality is merely an illusion, ...........................................*






*albeit a persistent one.*

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To him that you tell your secret ............................................*






*you resign your liberty.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*By working faithfully eight hours a day, ..........................................*








*you may get to be a boss and work twelve hours a day."* 

_Robert Frost_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The fellow that agrees with everything you say................................*








* is either a fool or he is getting ready to skin you."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Of what use is freedom of speech..........................................*







* to those who fear to offend?*

----------


## k12311997

> *Of what use is freedom of speech.....**to those who fear to offend?*


AMEN

----------


## Grubendol

just look at my signature

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't worry about people stealing an idea. ................................*








*If it's original, you will have to ram it down their throats."* 

_Howard Aiken_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Finagle's Eighth Rule:*

*Teamwork is essential. ......................................*





*It allows you to blame someone else.*

*Proverb* 





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The three hardest tasks in the world are neither physical feats nor intellectual achievements,....................................*







*but moral acts: to return love for hate, to include the excluded, and to say, 'I was wrong.'* 

*Sydney J. Harris* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A friend is one who knows you ..........................................*






*and loves you just the same."* 

_Elbert Hubbard_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All men have an instinct for conflict: .................................*







*at least, all healthy men."* 

_Hilaire Belloc__, The Silence of the Sea_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowing is not enough; we must apply. ...................................*







*Willing is not enough; we must do."* 

_Johann von Goethe_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Action may not always bring happiness;...................................*







* but there is no happiness without action."* 


_Benjamin Disraeli_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The bamboo that bends is stronger ........................................*







*than the oak that resists.* 

*Japanese Proverb*





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The degree of civilization in a society can be judged ...........................................*






*by entering the prisons."* 

_Fyodor Dostoyevsky__, The House of the Dead_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to debate a question without settling it......................................*







* than to settle a question without debating it."* 

*Jeseph Joubert* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men occasionally stumble over the truth, .....................................*







*but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reality is merely an illusion, ......................................*






*albeit a persistent one.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser



----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change;........................................*











* what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."* 

_G. C. Lichtenberg_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men show their character in nothing more clearly ..........................................*





*than by what they find laughable"*

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He profits most .....................................*





*who serves best."*

Sheldon had attended the 1910 convention in Chicago, and had spoken a similar phrase to the assembled delegates, "He profits most who serves his fellows best." When the reading of the Business Methods report was finished, Pinkham jumped to his feet and said, "Here is a positive affirmation packaged in six words. Those words should be put into Rotary's platform." The conventioneers agreed with a thunderous round of applause and a standing ovation. The Rotary Platform passed by acclamation on a voice vote. 

_Arthur F. Sheldon__,_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Failure is not reaching your goal,..........................................*






 *but in having no goal to reach.* 

_Benjamin Mays_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Facts do not cease to exist ..........................................*







*because they are ignored."* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can't build a reputation ...........................*





*on what you're going to do."* 

_Henry Ford_




:drop:

----------


## catchthevision

Fear and Faith cannot co-exist!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Meat makes, and clothes shapes, ....................................*






*but manners makes a man.* 

_Scottish Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Grubendol

Experience demands that man is the only animal which devours his own kind, for I can apply no milder term to the general prey of the rich on the poor. 
Thomas Jefferson

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When elephants fight .........................................*






*it is the grass that suffers."* 

_African Proverb_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He that falls in love with himself....................................*






 *will have no rivals."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Good, better, best; never let it rest ..........................................*






*till your good is better and your better is best."* 

_Anon._



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end..............................*


* It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing;.........................*




 *its when you had everything to do, and you've done it.* 

_Margaret Thatcher_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The buck stops with the guy who signs the checks."* 

_Rupert Murdoch_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you must play, decide upon three things at the start:............................................*



* the rules of the game, the stakes, ..........................*



*and the quitting time.*

_Chinese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings;........................................*







* the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Consultants get paid to tell clients ............................................*






*what they already know.* 

_Anon.__, (aphorism)_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough....................................*






*to get money from it.*

_Stephen Leacock_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The hardest thing in life is to know which bridge to cross....................................*






* and which to burn."* 

*David Russell*




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All progress occurs ........................................*






*because people dare to be different."* 

_Harry Millner_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'd rather be a could-be if I cannot be an are; .......................*

*because a could-be is a maybe who is reaching for a star.* 

*I'd rather be a has-been than a might-have-been, by far;......................*

*for a might have-been has never been, but a has was once an are."* 

_Milton Berle_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, ...............................*













*but in rising every time we fall."* 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be................................*





* Now put the foundations under them.* 

*Henry David Thoreau, Walden (chapter 18)* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I read, I study, I examine, I listen, I reflect, and out of all of this I try to form an idea.....................................................*





 *into which I put as much common sense as I can.* 

_Marquis de Lafayette__, Marquis de Lafayette_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure..........................*





 *and the intelligent are full of doubt."* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is what survives .............................................*






*when what has been learned has been forgotten."* 

_B. F. Skinner_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Modern men are afraid of the past. It is a record of human achievement, ...........................*




*but its other face is human defeat.* 

_Walter Lippmann__, 1914_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The strongest of all warriors are these two ................................*







* Time and Patience.* 

_Leo Tolstoy__, War and Peace_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*True heroism is remarkably sober, very undramatic. It is not the urge to surpass all others at whatever cost, ......................................*






*but the urge to serve others, at whatever cost.* 

_Arthur Ashe_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. .....*





*When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. ...............................*




*That's relativity."* 

_Albert Einstein__, On relativity_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A dog is not considered a good dog because he is a good barker. ..........................*






*A man is not considered a good man because he is a good talker."* 

_Chuang Tzu_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is always the best policy to speak the truth, ............................*






*unless, of course, you are an exceptionally good liar."* 

_Jerome K. Jerome_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Persistence is a strong will. .....................................*






*Obstinance is a strong wont.*

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When all the world is socialist, Switzerland will have to remain capitalist, ..............................*





*so that it can tell us the price of everything."* 

*Nikita Khrushchev* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Continuous effort, not strength or intelligence ............................*







*is the key to unlocking our potential.* 

_Liane Cardes_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Not everything that can be counted counts, ..................................*







*and not everything that counts can be counted."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started. ...................................*






*Habit is what keeps you going.* 

*Jim Ryun* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Finagle's Eighth Rule:..............................................*



 

*Teamwork is essential. It allows you to blame someone else.* 

_Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perhaps the world's second worst crime is boredom. ..........................................*





*The first is being a bore.* 

_Sir Cecil Walter Hardy Beaton_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One should never criticize his own work except in a fresh and hopeful mood. .............................*







*The self-criticism of a tired mind is suicide."* 

*Charles Horton Cooley, Life and the Student* 




*:drop:* 




*Hitting the road to the south now.....................back on Optiboard in 2 1/2 day's*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We create an environment where it is alright to hate, to steal, to cheat, and to lie ..........................................*






*if we dress it up with symbols of respectability, dignity and love."* 

*Whitney Moore, Jr.* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## chip anderson

"Only two people have ever died for you, Jesus Christ and the American G.I."

Tony Blair

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, ..................................*






*and I'm not sure about the former."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't knock the weather; nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation .........................................*







*if it didn't change once in a while."* 

*Kin Hubbard* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It takes a great man ..........................................*






*to be a good listener."* 

_Calvin Coolidge_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A politician is an animal which can sit on a fence ..................................*






*and yet keep both ears to the ground.* 

*H. L. Mencken* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The stupidity of a stupid man is mercifully intimate and reticient, ..........................................*








*while the stupidity of an intellectual is cried from the rooftops.* 

*Peter Ustinov, "Dear Me"* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One thousand days to learn;.................................*





 *ten thousand days to refine*

_Japanese Proverb_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are what we repeatedly do. ...............................................*








*Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit."* 

_Aristotle_ 



:drop:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You can't dry anything with wet hands.



Life is like a can of tuna fish - sometimes it's good, sometimes it's not so good"- Alfred E. Neumann

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. ..................................*





*The test of tolerance comes when we are in the majority.* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Chocolate, men, coffee - .........................................*






*some things are better rich.* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Feelings are not supposed to be logical. .....................................*









*Dangerous is the man who has rationalized his emotions."* 

*David Borenstein, January 28, 2000* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To the world you might be one person, .........................................*









*but to one person you might be the world.* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The stupidity of a stupid man is mercifully intimate and reticient, .....................................*







*while the stupidity of an intellectual is cried from the rooftops*

_Peter Ustinov__, "Dear Me"_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is said an eastern monarch once charged his wise men to invent a sentence, to be ever in view, and which should be true and appropriate in all times and situations.........................................*


.......... They presented him with the words, *'And this, too, shall pass away.'............................................*




* How much it expresses! How chastening in the hour of pride! How consoling in the depths of affliction!* 

*Abraham Lincoln* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Man is a gregarious animal, and much more so in his mind than in his body. ......................................*






*He may like to go alone for a walk, but he hates to stand alone in his opinions.* 

*George Santayana* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real friend is one who walks in ..............................................*







*when the rest of the world walks out."* 

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perseverance is the hard work you do ........................................*








*after you get tired of doing the hard work you already did.* 

_Newt Gingrich_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowledge is of two kinds. We know a subject ourselves, .....................................*







*or we know where we can find information upon it."* 

Samuel Johnson



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you......................................*







* This is the principal difference between a dog and a man.* 

_Mark Twain__, Pudd'nhead Wilson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A ship in port is safe, ...................................................*







*but that is not what ships are built for.* 

_Grace Murray Hopper_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The more things change, ................................*






*the more they are the same.*
[_Plus ça change, plus cest la même chose_]
_Alphonse Karr__, Les Guêpes, January, 1849_ 


* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who knows others is wise.........................................*






 

*He who knows himself is enlightened."* 

_Lao Tzu__, Tao Te Ching_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Fortitude is the marshal of thought, .................................*



*the armor of the will, ..........................................*




*and the fort of reason."* 

_John Locke_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No river can return to its source, ..............................*







*yet all rivers must have a beginning.* 

_American Indian Proverb_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly, ........................................*






*is to fill the world with fools.* 

*Herbert Spencer* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Scott R

Give a man a fish and he can eat for one day...................











Teach him to catch fish and he can eat for the rest of his life.

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*When I'm working on a problem, I never think about beauty....................................*




I* think only how to solve the problem.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*





* But when I have finished, if the solution is not beautiful, I know it is wrong."* 

*Richard Buckminster Fuller* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reason to rule but mercy to forgive: ...................................*





 

*The first is the law, the last prerogative."* 

_John Dryden__, "The Hind and the Panther", 1687_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Integrity without knowledge is weak and useless, ...................................*







*and knowledge without integrity is dangerous and dreadful.* 

_Samuel Johnson__, The astronomer, in The History of Rasselas, ch. 41, 1759_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We must learn to be still in the midst of activity...................................*






* and to be vibrantly alive in repose."* 

_Indira Gandhi_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We see many who are struggling against adversity who are happy, ......................................*







*and more although abounding in wealth, who are wretched.* 

_Tacitus_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The great thought, the great concern, the great anxiety of men is to restrict, as much as possible,......*








*the limits of their own responsibility."* 

*John Dewey, The Quest for Certainty* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it.* 








*The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics."* 

_Thomas Sowell_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The mighty Oak was once a little nut.........................................*








* that stood its ground."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No one wants advice --......................................* 







*only corroboration."* 

_John Steinbeck__, The Winter of Our Discontent_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't knock the weather;...................................*




*nine-tenths of the people couldn't start a conversation .............................*




*if it didn't change once in a while."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today's public figures can no longer write their own speeches or books, ....................*







*and there is some evidence that they can't read them either.* 

*Gore Vidal* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Half the world is composed of idiots,........................................*







* the other half of people clever enough to take indecent advantage of them." 
*
_Walter Kerr_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*For a smart material to be able to send out a more complex signal it needs to be nonlinear. .........................................*



*If you hit a tuning fork twice as hard it will ring twice as loud but still at the same frequency. That's a linear response. .........................*




*If you hit a person twice as hard they're unlikely just to shout twice as loud. That property lets you learn more about the person than the tuning fork." 
*

_Neil Gershenfeld__, When Things Start to Think, 1999_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Friendship is like a prism ......................................................*







*through which the many variations of beauty are revealed in our lives.* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Live as if your were to die tomorrow.* ....................................






*Learn as if you were to live forever."* 

_Mahatma Gandhi_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you choose your friends, don't be short-changed ...................................*








*by choosing personality over character."* 

*W. Somerset Maugham* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is error alone which needs the support of government. ...............................*






*Truth can stand by itself."* 

_Thomas Jefferson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at 20 or 80...........................................*






 *Anyone who keeps learning stays young."* 

_Henry Ford_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only real mistake is the one ................................................*







*from which we learn nothing."* 

_John Powell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You've never lived until you've almost died, .............................................*







*for those who fought for it, life has a flavor the protected will never know.* 

_Anon.__, from Viet Nam, 1968_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If he could only see how small a vacancy his death would leave, ......................................*








*the proud man would think less of the place he occupies in his lifetime.* 

_Jean Baptiste Legouve_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Weekends are a bit like rainbows; they look good from a distance .......................................*







*but disappear when you get up close to them*

_John Shirley_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"To live a creative life, ............................................................







we must lose our fear of being wrong." 

_Joseph Chilton Pearce_ 



:drop:

----------


## catchthevision

You Pay For What You Get! :hammer:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy...........................................*







 *However, they claim no one has shown the slightest interest in it.* 

_George Carlin_ 




:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

I have just learned that I am no longer a white man.  I was quite happy being one.  But now I learn that I am melanin deprived!

Chip

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience keeps a dear school, ......................................................*








*but fools will learn in no other."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of good writing is to say an old thing in a new way...................................................*







* or to say a new thing in an old way."* 

*Richard Harding Davis* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only thing bad about a holiday is ............................................*



*it is followed by a non-holiday*

_Anon._ 



http://www.thecompassgroup.biz/merryxmas.swf




:drop:

----------


## hcjilson

> *The only thing bad about a holiday is ............................................*
> 
> 
> 
> *it is followed by a non-holiday*
> 
> _Anon._ 
> 
> 
> ...


Except in the case of Christmas in Canada and the UK. How could you forget Boxing Day? Merry Christmas to you my friend, and a happy Boxing day to you as well. I don't think they celebrate Boxing Day in Naples, but go ahead and do it without them. May the New Year bring us more Wisdom to Start the Day.

hj

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"They may forget what you said, ..................................................*







*but they will never forget how you made them feel."* 

_Carl W. Buechner_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"People take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness..........................*







* Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost."* 

*H. Jackson Brown, Jr.* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. ....................................*







*Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets."* 

_Anthony Burgess__, You've Had Your Time, 1990_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you choose your friends, ..........................................................*







*don't be short-changed by choosing personality over character."* 

_W. Somerset Maugham_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In my youth I stressed freedom, and in my old age I stress order...........................................*







* I have made the great discovery that liberty is a product of order.*

_Will Durant_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it. .........*
















*The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics."* 

*Thomas Sowell* 






*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In the business world an executive knows something about everything,..................................*



* a technician knows everything about something - ................................*




*and the switchboard operator knows everything.* 

_Harold Coffin__, quoted in "The Peter Pyramid," by Laurence J. Peter_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Insane people are always sure that they are fine. ...................................*







*It is only the sane people who are willing to admit that they are crazy."* 

_Nora Ephron_ 




:drop: 

*Happy New Year*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Art produces ugly things which frequently become more beautiful with time..........................................*







*Fashion, on the other hand, produces beautiful things which always become ugly with time."* 

_Jean Cocteau__, "New York World-Telegram & Sun", August 21, 1960_ 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are like a deck of cards. ......................................................*








*You'll find the occasional king, but most are jacks."* 

_Laura Swenson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you want to test your memory, try to recall ......................................*






*what you were worrying about one year ago today."* 

_Rotarian_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A thing moderately good is not so good as it ought to be....................................*



 *Moderation in temper is always a virtue;.....................................*




 *but moderation in principle is always a vice.*

*Thomas Paine* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first panacea for a misguided nation is inflation of the currency; .......................................*


*the second is war. Both bring a temporary prosperity; both bring a permanent ruin........................................................*




 *But both are the refuge of political and economic opportunists.* 

_Ernest Hemingway_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those in possession of absolute power can not only prophesy and make their prophecies come true,.......................................................  .*







* but they can also lie and make their lies come true."* 

*Eric Hoffer* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our greatest glory is not in never falling, ........................................*







*but in rising every time we fall."* 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The happy people are those who are producing something; .....................................................*








*the bored people are those who are consuming much and producing nothing*. 

_W. R. [William Ralph] Inge_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Defeat is not the worst of failures. .......................................*







*Not to have tried is the true failure."* 

_George E. Woodberry_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A jury consists of twelve persons chosen to decide .........................................................*






*who has the better lawyer."*


can be found attributed to: Herbert Spencer, Robert Frost, Michael Pritchard, John Fredericksen, humorous tagline etc.
_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You really have to experience the feeling of being with the president in the oval office. ...* 








*It's a disease I came to call Ovalitis. "* 

_John Dean_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are only two creatures of value on the face of the earth: those with the commitment,............................................*








* and those who require the commitment of others.*

_John Adams_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: .........................................................*








*the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.* 

_Walter Lippmann_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Language was invented to ask questions.* 

*Answers may be given by grunts and gestures, but questions must be spoken.* 

*Humanness came of age when man asked the first question.* 

*Social stagnation results not from a lack of answers but from the absence of the impulse to ask questions."* 

*Eric Hoffer* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness does not change the past, ............................................................  ......*








*but it does enlarge the future.* 

*Paul Boese*





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A critic is a man who knows the way ............................................................  ..*







*but can't drive the car*

_Kenneth Tynan_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An idea must not be condemned for being a little shy and incoherent; ............................................*



*all new ideas are shy when introduced first among our old ones. ................................................*




*We should have patience and see whether the incoherency is likely to wear off or to wear on, in which latter case the sooner we get rid of them the better.* 

*Samuel Butler* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence ............................................................  .*







*long enough to get money from it.* 

*Stephen Leacock* 


*:drop:*


* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a rule in sailing where the more maneuverable ship should give way to the less maneuverable craft.................................................*








*I think this is sometimes a good rule to follow in human relationships as well.* 

_Joyce Brothers__,_ In "Pearls of Wisdom," ed. J. Agel and W. Glanze, 1987 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The standardized American is largely a myth created ...............................................*







*not least by Americans themselves*." 

_Irwin Edman__, The Uses of Philosophy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can become angry - that is easy. ..............................................*



*But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way;* 




*this is not easy.*


_Aristotle_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To find out what one is fitted to do, and to secure an opportunity to do it, ............................................................  ...*








*is the key to happiness."* 

*John Dewey* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Minds are like parachutes; ..................................................*







*they work best when open."* 

_Lord Thomas Dewar_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, ..........................................*



*easy to get into,.....................................*




*but hard to get out of."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible, he is almost certainly* 
*right;...............*








* but if he says that it is impossible, he is very probably wrong.*

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a fountain of youth: it is your mind, your talents, the creativity you bring to your life and the lives of people you love........................................................  .*








 *When you learn to tap this source, you will truly have defeated age*

_Sophia Loren_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We forfeit three-fourths of ourselves .....................................................*








*in order to be like other people.* 

_Arthur Schopenhauer_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great virtue of free enterprise is that it forces existing businesses to meet the test of the market continuously, to produce products that meet consumer demands at lowest cost,........................................*


* or else be driven from the market.* 


*It is a profit-and-loss system. Naturally, existing businesses generally prefer to keep out competitors in other ways.* 


*That is why the business community, despite its rhetoric, has so often been a major enemy of truly free enterprise.* 

*Milton Friedman* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Agnitio

Telling others what you know = easy

Learning what you need to know = a lifetime

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When I am...traveling in a carriage, or walking after a good meal, or during the night when I cannot sleep; .......................................................*









*it is on such occasions that ideas flow best and most abundantly."* 

_Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love..................................................*






* in its most noble form.* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. ...............................................*



*If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. ...............................................*




*But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The larger the island of knowledge, ........................................................*







*the longer the shoreline of wonder.* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can tell whether a man is clever by his answers. ...................................................*








*You can tell whether a man is wise by his questions."* 

_Naguib Mahfouz_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Not everything that can be counted counts, ............................................................  ...*








*and not everything that counts can be counted."* 


_Albert Einstein_




:drop: 
* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I believe in an open mind, ...............................................*















*but not so open that your brains fall out.* 

_Arthur Hays Sulzberger_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There's no reason to be the richest man in the cemetery. ............................................................  .....*








*You can't do any business from there."* 

_Colonel Harland Sanders_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Whatever you can do or dream you can, begin it. ..............................................*



*Boldness has genius, power and magic in it.* 





*Begin it now.*

*Johann von Goethe* 
*According to: http://www.goethesociety.org/pages/quotescom.html "the lines are attributed to John Anster in a 'very free translation' of Faust from 1835" See author: W. H. Murray 





:drop: 
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The stupidity of a stupid man is mercifully intimate and reticient, ............................................................*








*while the stupidity of an intellectual is cried from the rooftops*

_Peter Ustinov__, "Dear Me"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ninety eight percent of the adults in this country are decent, hardworking, honest Americans. ................................................*







*It's the other lousy two percent that get all the publicity. But then, we elected them."* 

*Lily Tomlin* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The goals of corporate consumerism require that we accept its values,................*

*that we fail to seek better alternatives, that we reject the possibility of finding better alternatives ('psycho-babble'), ................................*

*that we fail even to see the existence of a problem to be solved, that we therefore live according to an entirely inadequate set of values,...............................*

*that we therefore live in complete confusion, that we therefore suffer profound and devastating psychological, physical and environmental disease;.......................................*

* that we suffer and, if necessary, die for profit*

_David Edwards, Burning all Illusions, p216,_
_South end Press_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Capitalism needs to function like a game of tug-of-war. ..........................................*




*Two opposing sides need to continually struggle for dominance, .........................................*




*but at no time can either side be permitted to walk away with the rope."* 

*Pete Holiday 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any fool can tell the truth,................................................*







* but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.* 

*Samuel Butler* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Leadership is the art of getting someone else to do something you want done..................................................*








* because he wants to do it."* 

*-Dwight D Eisenhower*




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Maturity begins to grow ...........................................*







*when you can sense your concern for others outweighing your concern for yourself*."


_John MacNaughton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no conversation more boring...................................................*







* than the one where everybody agrees."* 

_Michel de Montaigne_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A politician is an animal which can sit on a fence ...................................................*








*and yet keep both ears to the ground.* 

_H. L. Mencken_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Internet is like a giant jellyfish. You can't step on it. You can't go around it..........................................................*






* You've got to get through it."* 

*John Evans* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The rung of a ladder was never meant to rest upon, ..............................................*







*but only to hold a man's foot long enough to enable him to put the other somewhat higher."* 

_Thomas Henry Huxley__, Life and Letters of Thomas Huxley_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When elephants fight ................................................*






*it is the grass that suffers."* 

*African Proverb* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In a hierarchy, ......................................*








*every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence."* 

*Laurence J. Peter* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Far better it is to dare mighty things, ....................................*


*to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure, .................................*


*than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, ................................................*


*because they live in the gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.* 

_Theodore Roosevelt__, speech before the Hamilton Club, Chicago, April 10, 1899_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What we call the beginning is often the end..............................................*




* And to make an end is to make a beginning. .....................................*




*The end is where we start from."* 

_TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot__, "Four Quartets"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Learning by experience often is painful- ............................................................  ...*








*and the more it hurts, the more you learn.* 

_Ralph Banks_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I have never in my life learned anything from any man.....................................*






* who agreed with me."* 

*Dudley Field Malone* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

deleted and moved to new thread

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three principles in a man's being and life, the principle of thought, the principle of speech, and the principle of action.........*






*The origin of all conflict between me and my fellow-men is that I do not say what I mean and I don't do what I say.* 

*Martin Buber*





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"...it does not require a majority to prevail, ...................................................*






*but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in people's minds..."* 

*Samuel Adams* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Not everyone is attracted to politics. [S]cholars found that more than half the adults in Wayne County (Detroit) Michigan thought that politics was dirty and dishonest. ..........................................................*







*Nearly half the political volunteers and political workers in the county thought so, too.* 

*David Botter, Politicians and What They Do, 1960 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Finance is the art of passing currency from hand to hand..............................................*







*until it finally disappears."* 

_Robert W. Sarnoff_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is a vast world of work out there in this country, where at least 111 million people are employed in this country alone--many of whom are bored out of their minds All day long. . ...................*






*Not for nothing is their motto TGIF -- 'Thank God It's Friday.' They live for the weekends, when they can go do what they really want to do."* 

*Richard Nelson Bolles, What Color is Your Parachute?, 1970* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is by the goodness of God that we have those three unspeakably precious things:.....................................................  .....*


* freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, .........................................*




*and the prudence never to practice either of them."* 

*Mark Twain* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is always the best policy to speak the truth, unless, of course,........................................*







*you are an exceptionally good liar."* 

_Jerome K. Jerome_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Quotes are nothing but inspiration ................................................*







*for the uninspired."* 

_Richard Kemph_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A handful of patience is worth more than a bushel of brains.* 

_Danish proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe................................................*


*If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened............*



*But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.* 

*Friedrich Nietzsche* 



*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The people who oppose your ideas ...................................................*




*are inevitably those who represent the established order that your ideas will upset."* 

_Anthony D'Angelo_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If fortune smiles, who doesn't? .........................................................*






*If fortune doesn't, who does?* 

*Chinese Proverb* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Powerful state and business elites seek to determine the basic framework of modern social goals: ...............................................*


*maximum economic growth generated by maximized corporate profit, .......................*



*fueled by mass production, fueled by mass consumerism*. 

_David Edwards__, Burning all Illusions, pg10, South end Press_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men of integrity, by their very existence, rekindle the belief that as a people we can live above the level of moral squalor.....................................................  ........*





* We need that belief; a cynical community is a corrupt community.* 

*John W. Gardner* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is by the goodness of God that we have those three unspeakably precious things:...................................*

* freedom of speech,..........................*


* freedom of conscience,..............................*



* and the prudence never to practice either of them."* 

_Mark Twain_ 





:drop: 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Books constitute capital..................................*


*A library book lasts as long as a house, for hundreds of years. It is not, then, an article of mere consumption but fairly of capital,....................................*


*and often in the case of professional men, setting out in life, it is their only capital.* 

_Thomas Jefferson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The right to be heard does not autmatically include the right.....................................*





*to be taken seriously."* 

_Hubert Humphrey_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Surfing on the Internet is like sex; ...............................................*


*everyone boasts about doing more than they actually do. ............................................*


*But in the case of the Internet, it's a lot more."* 

*Tom Fasulo* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, .........................................*



*worry about the future, or anticipate troubles ...................................*




*but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly."* 

*Buddha* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You can fool some of the people all of the time, ...................................*



*and all of the people some of the time, ............................................*



*but you can not fool all of the people all of the time."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you can talk brilliantly about a problem, ......................................*








*it can create the consoling illusion that it has been mastered.* 

*Stanley Kubrick*




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opportunity may knock only once,.......................................................  .........*





* but temptation leans on the doorbell."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it. ..................................................*







*The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics."* 

_Thomas Sowell_ 


:drop: 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. ................................................*






*The test of tolerance comes when we are in the majority.* 

*Ralph W. Sockman* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Persistence is a strong will. ................................................*






*Obstinance is a strong wont.*

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those that lie down with dogs,* 






*get up with fleas*. 

_American Indian Proverb__, Blackfoot_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters .....................................................*






*compared to what lies with in us."* 

*Ralph Waldo Emerson* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are only three sins -.....................................*



* causing pain, causing fear, and causing anguish. .............................*




*The rest is window dressing."* 

_Roger Caras_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not be desirous of having things done quickly. Do not look at small advantages...........................................*




*Desire to have things done quickly prevents their being done thoroughly....................................*
* Looking at small advantages prevents great affairs from being accomplished*. 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I know that every good and excellent thing in the world stands moment by moment ...............................................*







*on the razor-edge of danger and must be fought for..."* 

*Thornton Wilder* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fellow that agrees with everything you say is either a fool ............................................*







*or he is getting ready to skin you."* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

* Finagle's Eighth Rule:
Teamwork is essential. ............................................*






*It allows you to blame someone else.* 

*Proverb* 


:drop:

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great tragedy of science --...............................................*








* the slaying of a beautiful hypothesis by an ugly fact*

*Thomas Henry Huxley* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough ......................................................*







*to get money from it.*

_Stephen Leacock_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real friend is one who walks in ...........................................*







*when the rest of the world walks out." 
*

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Well, dinner would have been splendid................................*


*if the wine had been as cold as the soup, the beef as rare as the service, .............*


*the brandy as old as the fish, ..................................................*



*and the maid as willing as the Duchess."* 

*Sir Winston Churchill* 





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is a variable possession. Every man is wise when pursued by a mad dog, ....................................................*


*fewer when pursued by a mad woman; only .......................................*



*the wisest survive when attacked by a mad notion.*

_Robertson Davies__, Marchbanks' Almanac_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

* We make our world significant by the courage of our questions...................................................*







* and by the depth of our answers.* 

*Carl Sagan, Cosmos (page: 193), 1980* 



*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is all the difference in the world between treating people equally .............................................*






*and attempting to make them equal.* 

*Friedrich A. Hayek* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The nail that stands out ....................................................*






*will be hammered down*. 

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nobody so irritating as somebody with less intelligence ...............................................*






*and more sense than we have."* 

_Don Herold_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In the business world an executive knows something about everything, ..........................................*



*a technician knows everything about something -........................................*



*and the switchboard operator knows everything.* 

_Harold Coffin__, quoted in "The Peter Pyramid," by Laurence J. Peter_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Work is the true elixir of life. ......................................................*


*The busiest man is the happiest man............................................*



*Excellence in any art or profession is attained only by hard and persistent work. Never believe that you are perfect. ...............................................*


*When a man imagines, even after years of striving, that he has attained perfection, his decline begins."* 

*Sir Theodore Martin, Said at reaching the age of 92* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless ........................................*





*that for some people it is a complete substitute for life."* 

_Andrew Brown_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is all the difference in the world between treating people equally ............................................*







*and attempting to make them equal.*

_Friedrich A. Hayek_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Motivation is everything. ............................................*

*You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. .......................................*




*Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. "* 

*Lee Iacocca*





*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is a dangerous place to live, ......................................*


*not because of the people who are evil, ......................................*



*but because of the people who don't do anything about it."* 

*Albert Einstein* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a task has once begun........................................*
*
Never leave it till it's done....................................

Be the labor great or small.........................................

Do it well or not at all.

Anon.





:drop: 


*

----------


## Bender of Light

"A man who procrastinates in his choosing will inevitably have his choice made for him by circumstance"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Belief that man is outfitted with an immortal soul, differing altogether from the engines which operate the lower animals,...........................*

*is ridiculously unjust to them.* 


*The difference between the smartest dog and the stupidest mansay a Tennessee Holy Rolleris really very small, ................................*

*and the difference between the decentest dog and the worst man is all in favor of the dog.* 

_H. L. Mencken_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, ......................................*





*it is asking others to live as one wishes to live.* 

_Oscar Wilde_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done ....................................................*





*is interrupted by the person who is doing it."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Inflation is the one form of* *taxation ............................................................  ....*







*that can be imposed without legislation."* 

_Milton Friedman_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those in possession of absolute power can not only prophesy and make their prophecies come true, .................................................*







*but they can also lie and make their lies come true."* 

*Eric Hoffer* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## johnnyoptical

To a hammer, everything looks like a nail. - Anon.


Beautiful things grown in ditches. - Anon.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god;..................................................*






* it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

*Albert Einstein* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not fear the enemy, for your enemy can only take your life. .........................................................*

*It is far better that you fear the media, for they will steal your HONOR. ................................*

*That awful power, the public opinion of a nation, is created in America by a horde of ignorant, self-complacent simpletons who failed at ditching and shoemaking and fetched up in journalism on their way to the poorhouse. 
*
_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*The secret to creativity is knowing.....................................................  ....*






* how to hide your sources."* 

*Albert Einstein* 





:drop: 






* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The difference between 'involvement' and 'commitment' is like an eggs-and-ham breakfast:..................................................  .....................*




* the chicken was 'involved' - the pig was 'committed'*.

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Defeat is not the worst of failures. ......................................*




*Not to have tried is the true failure."* 

_George E. Woodberry_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Time goes by so fast, people go in and out of your life. ............................................*




*You must never miss the opportunity to tell these people how much they mean to you."*

*Anon., attributed to "Cheers"* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The reason people blame things on the previous generations.................................................  .....*





* is that there's only one other choice."* 

*Doug Larson* 




*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know................*




*It's being able to differentiate between what you know and what you don't."* 

_Anatole France_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of education are Bitter,...................................................*





* but the fruit is sweet."* 

_Aristotle_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The goals of corporate consumerism require that we accept its values, that we fail to seek better alternatives, .................*

*that we reject the possibility of finding better alternatives ('psycho-babble'), ...........................*

*that we fail even to see the existence of a problem to be solved, .....................................*

*that we therefore live according to an entirely inadequate set of values, .................................*

*that we therefore live in complete confusion, that we therefore suffer profound and devastating psychological, physical and environmental disease;....................*


* that we suffer and, if necessary, die for profit.* 

_David Edwards__, Burning all Illusions, p216, South end Press_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If fortune smiles, who doesn't? ......................................................*




*If fortune doesn't, who does?* 

*Chinese Proverb* 



* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The object of the superior man is truth."* 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will ............................................*




*which helps us to make a decision without information*. 

_John Erskine_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Avoiding the phrase I dont have time..., .......................*




*will soon help you to realize that you do have the time needed for just about anything you choose to accomplish in life.* 

_Bo Bennett__, "Year to Success"_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' ................................*



*You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People have to talk about something just to keep their voice boxes in working order,..................................................*




* so they'll have good voice boxes in case there's ever anything really meaningful to say.*

_Kurt Vonnegut__, Cat's Cradle_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe..............................*


* If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. ........................................*


*But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.*

_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one realizes how beautiful it is to travel ..............................................*




*until he comes home and rests his head on his old, familiar pillow.* 

*Lin Yutang* 



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The first responsibility of a leader is to define reality. ......................................*

*The last is to say thank you. .....................................*


*In between, the leader is a servant."* 

*Max De Pree, "Leadership Is an Art"* 


*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There was once a man in China who liked pictures of dragons. His clothing and his furniture were therefore accordingly adorned with dragons.* 

*This deep affection for their kind was brought to the attention of the Dragon Lord, who one day sent a real dragon to stand outside the man's window.* 


*It is said that he probably died of fright.*

_Yamamoto Tsunetomo__, from Hagakure (Hidden in the Leaves), 1716_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can not do all the good the world needs, .......................................*





*but the world needs all the good you can do."* 

*Anon.* 


*:drop:* 

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color......................................................*



*Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable."* 

*Anon.* 


*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Not everything that can be counted counts, ..........................................*



*and not everything that counts can be counted."* 

_Albert Einstein_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What I like in a good author is not what he says.............................................*





* but what he whispers."* 

_Charles Baudelaire_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A dog is not considered a good dog because he is a good barker..........................................*




* A man is not considered a good man because he is a good talker."* 

_Chuang Tzu_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Definition of Politics: "Poli" in latin meaning "many" ...........................................*



*and "tics" meaning "blood-sucking parasites."* 

*Anon.*



*:drop: 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perhaps the world's second worst crime is boredom.........................................*



* The first is being a bore.*

_Sir Cecil Walter Hardy Beaton_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The very essence of the creative is its novelty,..........................................*



* and hence we have no standard by which to judge it."* 

_Carl R. Rogers__, On Becoming a Person_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Men are like a deck of cards.....................................*




* You'll find the occasional king, but most are jacks."* 

_Laura Swenson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Vos vestros servate, meos mihi linquite mores".........................*

 

*"You keep to your own ways, and leave mine to me"
*
Editor's note: seems to be a predecessor to "Live and Let Live"
_Plutarch_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who does not have the courage to speak up for his rights...................................................*




* cannot earn the respect of others."* 

_René G. Torres_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A wise man is superior to any insults which can be put upon him,.................................................*





* and the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation."* 

_Molière__, The Would-be Gentleman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Repetition builds continuity,* 

*Continuity builds history,*

*History builds Identity."*

*Roshan Samtani* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I cannot say whether things will get better if we change; ................................................*




*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better."* 

_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best minds are not in government. .............................................*






*If any were, business would steal them away.* 

*Ronald Reagan* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is always the best policy to speak the truth, ............................................*




*unless, of course, you are an exceptionally good liar." 
*
_Jerome K. Jerome_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We must all suffer from one of two pains: the pain of discipline or the pain of regret. ................................*




*The difference is discipline weighs ounces while regret weighs tons.* 

*Jim Rohn* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Three may keep a secret, .............................................*





*if two of them are dead.*
_Benjamin Franklin_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success in almost any field depends more on energy and drive than it does on intelligence. ..................................................*





*This explains why we have so many stupid leaders."* 

_Sloan Wilson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You are never given a wish without also being given the power to make it come true..........................................*





*You may have to work for it, however."* 

*Richard Bach* 



*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anger is not only inevitable, but it is necessary..........................................*




* For in it's place is indifference, the worst of all human qualities."* 

_Anon._



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We hate some persons because we do not know them, ...........................*




*and will not know them because we hate them. 
*
_Charles Caleb Colton_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fanatic is one who can't change his mind ......................................*



*and won't change the subject.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism,.................................*

* do nothing, ..................................*

*say nothing, ..................................*

*and be nothing."* 

_Elbert Hubbard_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The priest persuades a humble people to endure their hard lot, .........................................*

*a politician urges them to rebel against it, ...........................................*

*and a scientist thinks of a method that does away with the hard lot altogether."* 

*Max Percy* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*90% of the people in the stock market, professionals and amateurs alike, ..................................*



*simply haven't done enough homework."* 

*William J. O'Neil* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The important thing to recognize is that it takes a team, ........................................*


*and the team ought to get credit for the wins and the losses..............................................*



* Successes have many fathers, failures have none."* 

_Philip Caldwell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The way to succeed .......................................*




*is to double your error rate.* 

_Thomas J. Watson_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to fail in originality ..........................................*



*than to succeed in imitation."* 

*Herman Melville* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Surfing on the Internet is like sex;..........................................*


* everyone boasts about doing more than they actually do. .......................................*


*But in the case of the Internet, it's a lot more."* 

_Tom Fasulo_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Try not to become a man of success, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



*but rather try to become a man of value."*

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A word to the wise ain't necessary ............................................*




*-- it's the stupid ones that need the advice."* 

_Bill Cosby_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no conversation more boring..............................................*





* than the one where everybody agrees."* 

*Michel de Montaigne* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The golden opportunity you are seeking is in yourself.....................*

*It is not in your environment;.....................................*


* it is not in luck or chance, .....................*


*or the help of others;..............................*


*it is in yourself alone."* 

*Orison Swett Marden* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success seems to be largely a matter of hanging on......................................*






* after others have let go."* 

*William Feather* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is said that for money you can have everything, but you cannot. ................................*

*You can buy food, but not appetite; medicine, but not health; knowledge but not wisdom; glitter, but not beauty; fun, but not joy; acquaintances, but not friends; servants, but not faithfulness; leisure, but not peace. ...................................*


*You can have the husk of everything for money, but not the kernel.*

_Arne Garborg_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil,............................................*





* but because of the people who don't do anything about it.* 

*Albert Einstein* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Definition of Politics: "Poli" in latin meaning "many"..................................................  .*




* and "tics" meaning "blood-sucking parasites*." 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## ShuString

> Never be afraid to try something new.......
> Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic:drop:


*Worrying is the down payment on trouble*

*one of my favorites.*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Three may keep a secret,.....................................................  ..*



* if two of them are dead.*

_Benjamin Franklin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is all the difference in the world between treating people qually...............................................*





*and attempting to make them equal.*

_Friedrich A. Hayek_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anyone who stops learning is old, ...............................*



*whether at 20 or 80....................................*



*Anyone who keeps learning stays young."* 

_Henry Ford_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*New knowledge is the most valuable commodity on earth. ..........................................*





*The more truth we have to work with, the richer we become*

_Kurt Vonnegut__, Breakfast of Champions, May, 1973_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing wrong with America that the faith, love of freedom,............................................*





* intelligence and energy of her citizens cannot cure."* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower__,_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What difference does it make how much you have? ..................................*





*What you do not have amounts to much more."* 

*Seneca (Seneca the Elder)* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Whether you believe you can do a thing or not,......................................*




* you are right."* 

_Henry Ford_ 




:drop:

----------


## ShuString

Money may not buy happiness,



But it makes misery more enjoyable!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Quality in a product or service is not what the supplier puts in............................................*


*It is what the customer gets out and is willing to pay for..........................................*


*A product is not quality because it is hard to make and costs a lot of money, as manufacturers typically believe.* 

*Peter Drucker* 




*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I am a little concerned that some of the measures that are proposed may simply increase the number of consultants.................................................*





* who are telling businesses what they already know."* 

* 
Alasdair Morgan, speaking to The Scottish Parliament, April 6, 2001 



:drop:

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,................................................*


* the courage to change the things I can,....................................*


*and the wisdom to know the difference."* 

* 
Reinhold Niebuhr 



:drop:

*

----------


## ShuString

Your a good egg in the long run..................



But who likes long runny eggs...............    :o))

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Persistence is a strong will.....................................*





* Obstinance is a strong wont*

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is by the goodness of God that we have those three unspeakably precious things: ...............*


*freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, .....................................*


*and the prudence never to practice either of them."* 


_Mark Twain_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I have to choose between two evils,......................................*





* I always try to pick the one I haven't tried before."* 

_Mae West_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Once the toothpaste is out of the tube, ................*




*it's hard to get it back in!"* 

_H.R. Haldeman_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A man never tells you anything.............................................*





* until you contradict him."* 

*George Bernard Shaw*



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No river can return to its source, ............................*




*yet all rivers must have a beginning*

_American Indian Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Effort only fully releases its reward.....................................*





* after a person refuses to quit."*

_Napoleon Hill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Kindness is the only service that will stand the storm of life and not wash out. .................................*


*It will wear well and be remembered long after the prism of politeness or the complexion of courtesy has faded away............................................*


* When I am gone, I hope it can be said of me that I plucked a thistle and planted a flower wherever I thought a flower would grow.* 

*Anon.* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We can try to avoid making choices by doing nothing, .....................................*




*but even that is a decision."* 

_Gary Collins_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is so much good in the worst of us,* 
*
And so much bad in the best of us,
 
That it ill behooves any of us, 

To say anything about the rest of us.

Anon. 




:drop:*

----------


## ImanCarrot

My mum's favourite quote:

Treachery and old age will always beat youth and intelligence

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to escape from a problem.....................................................  .............*





* is to solve it."* 

_Alan Saporta_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The real measure of your wealth is how much you'd be worth ..............................................*






*if you lost all your money."* 

*Anon.*





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ability may get you to the top,...................................*



* but it takes character to keep you there."* 

_John Wooden_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There was once a man in China who liked pictures of dragons. His clothing and his furniture were therefore accordingly adorned with dragons.* 

*This deep affection for their kind was brought to the attention of the Dragon Lord, who one day sent a real dragon to stand outside the man's window.* 


*It is said that he probably died of fright*

_Yamamoto Tsunetomo__, from Hagakure (Hidden in the Leaves), 1716_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The superior man understands what is right; .......................................*




*the inferior man understands what will sell.* 

Confucius





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Fools take to themselves the respect ...................................................*





*that is given to their office*. 

_Aesop_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A thief believes everybody steals.* ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

_Edward W. Howe_ 





:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> *A thief believes everybody steals.* ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> _Edward W. Howe_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drop:


so does anyone involved with corperate loss prevention, believe everyone steals that is.

----------


## AngryFish

Chris,


Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic



Maybe so but the designer of the ark was omniscient, created the laws of science, and His builder had His personal guarantee it wouldnt sink.

----------


## AngryFish

My mothers favorite quote. "Do you know how to tell when a man is lying? When his lips are moving"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Creativity comes from trust. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



*Trust your instincts. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*




*And never hope more than you work."* 

*Rita Mae Brown* 






*:drop:


*

----------


## AngryFish

"Good news finds a reason to be told, bad news finds delay" 


AngryFish circa 2007

----------


## AngryFish

"Vacuums in communication are filled with negative assumptions."

Rod Taylor

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No man is an island, entire of itself;.......................................*





* every man is a piece of the continent."* 

*John Donne, Devotions, 1624* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In the spider-web of facts, ......................................................*





*many a truth is strangled."* 


_Paul Eldridge_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Fortune knocks but once, .................................................*






*but misfortune has much more patience."*

_Laurence J. Peter_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Thoughts are like arrows: once released, they strike their mark. ........................................*





*Guard them well or one day you may be your own victim.* 

*American Indian Proverb, Navajo* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## just eyes

"Do or do not, there is no try.'

Yoda

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men occasionally stumble over the truth, .......................................................*





*but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





:drop:

----------


## AngryFish

"Life has a way of kicking your ***, and I only have a vague recollection of when it wasn't kicking mine."
_-Roy Munson, Kingpin_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*“Commitment is what transforms a promise into reality.* *........................................*


*It is the words that speak boldly of your intentions. And the actions which speak louder than the words. It is making the time when there is none.......................................*


*Coming through time after time after time, year after year after year. Commitment is the stuff character is made of; the power to change the face of things. It is the daily triumph of integrity over skepticism."*



[this is commonly attributed to Abraham Lincoln or Shearson Lehman (American Express) or anon.
_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The problem with people who have no vices ..........................................................*




*is that generally you can be pretty sure they're going to have some pretty annoying virtues.* 

* 
Elizabeth Taylor 






:drop:

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The people who think that the power of big business is enormous are mistaken................................*


*since big business depends entirely on the patronage of those who buy its products:.................................................*


* the biggest enterprise loses its power and its influence when it loses its customers."* 

*Ludwig von Mises* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the good things about getting older .........................................................*





*is you find you're more interesting than most of the people you meet.*

_Lee Marvin_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The greatest friend of truth is Time,.........................................*


*her greatest enemy is Prejudice, ............................................*


*and her constant companion is humility.* 

*Charles Caleb Colton* 





*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power corrupts, ....................................................*






*and absolute power corrupts absolutely."*

_Lord (John Emerich Edward Dalberg) Acton_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"What's great about this country is America started the tradition where the richest consumers buy essentially the same things as the poorest. ..................................*

*You can be watching TV and see Coca-Cola, and you can know that the President drinks Coke, Liz Taylor drinks Coke, and just think, you can drink Coke, too. ............................................*

*A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking. All the Cokes are the same and all the Cokes are good."* 

*Andy Warhol* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Cherish youth, ...........................................................*





*but trust old age.* 

*American Indian Proverb, Pueblo* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best..............................................*







* We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say something."*

_Frank Crane__, Essays_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Avoiding the phrase I dont have time..., will soon help you to realize that you do have the time needed .........................................................*






*for just about anything you choose to accomplish in life. 
*
_Bo Bennett__, "Year to Success"_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Assumptions allow the best in life........................................*





* to pass you by."* 

_John Sales_ 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Aphorisms are essentially an aristocratic genre of writing. .................................................*



*The aphorist does not argue or explain, he asserts; and implicit in his assertion..........................................*



*is a conviction that he is wiser and more intelligent than his readers.* 

*W. H. Auden* 



*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Freedom of speech and freedom of action are meaningless without freedom to think.......................................................  .*




*And there is no freedom of thought without doubt. 
*
_Bergen Evans_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We never know the worth of water ....................................................*





*'til the well is dry."* 

*English Proverb* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly,.....................................................*







* is to fill the world with fools.* 

*Herbert Spencer* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Being born in a duck yard does not matter, .................................................*






*if only you are hatched from a swan's egg.*

_Hans Christian Andersen__, "The Ugly Duckling"_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Education is the power to think clearly, ..............................*


*the power to act well in the world's work,..........................................*


*and the power to appreciate life."* 


*Brigham Young* 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best...........................................*




*We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say something."* 

*Frank Crane, Essays* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Words are things, and a small drop of ink, falling like dew upon a thought,....................................................*





* produces that which makes thousands, perhaps millions, think.* 

*George Gordon Byron* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Consultants get paid to tell clients...............................................*




* what they already know.* 

*Anon., (aphorism)* 





*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Better be wise by the misfortunes of others.....................................*




* than by your own." -* 

_Aesop(620-560BC_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation .....................................................*






*with the bricks that others throw at him."* 

*David Brink* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The failures of the press have contributed immensely to the emergence of a talk-show nation, ....*





*in which public discourse is reduced to ranting and raving and posturing.* 

*Carl Bernstein* 






*:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Competence, like truth, .................................................*




*beauty and contact lenses,...........................................*




*is in the eye of the beholder.* 

*Laurence J. Peter, The Peter Principle, chapter 1, 1969*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I would thank you from the bottom of my heart, ..................................................*






*but for you my heart has no bottom.*

_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Vote for the man who promises least. ......................................................*






*He'll be the least disappointing*

_Bernard Baruch_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is very different now.........................................................  .......*





*For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty, and all forms of human life."* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy__, Inaugural Address_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The early bird may get the worm, ............................................................  .*




*but the second mouse gets the cheese."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Good manners and plenty of money.......................................*






*will make my son a gentlemen.* 

_Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

_Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors................................................  ..........._



 

*Try to be better than yourself.* 

_William Faulkner_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All of us could take a lesson from the weather. ...........................................................*






*It pays no attention to criticism.*

_Anon.__, "North DeKalb Kiwanis Club Beacon"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success is not final, failure is not fatal:................................................* 







*it is the courage to continue that counts.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This is a government of the people, by the people and for the people no longer. ................................*





*It is a government of corporations, by corporations, and for corporations.* 

_Rutherford B. Hayes_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I like to listen.................................*



* I have learned a great deal from listening carefully. ............................*



*Most people never listen."* 

_Ernest Hemingway_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best executive is one who has sense enough to pick good people to do what he wants them to do,*





*and self-restraint enough to keep from meddling with them while they do it.* 

_Theodore Roosevelt_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reading computer manuals without the hardware is a frustrating............................................*






* as reading sex manuals without the software*

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Cultivation to the mind is as necessary as food to the body."* 

*Marcus Tullius Cicero* 






*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The incestuous relationship between government and big business...........................*






* thrives in the dark."* 

_Jack Anderson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I would thank you from the bottom of my heart,.......................................*





* but for you my heart has no bottom*

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Words are things, and a small drop of ink, falling like dew upon a thought, .......................................................*




*produces that which makes thousands, perhaps millions, think*.

_George Gordon Byron_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is inaccurate to say that I hate everything..................................................  ...................*


*I am strongly in favor of common sense, common honesty, and common decency.* 



*This makes me forever ineligible for public office.* 

_H. L. Mencken_ 





:drop:

----------


## wolfman

When in doubt poke it with a stick.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A newspaper is lumber made malleable............................*

* It is ink made into words and pictures................................*


* It is conceived, born, grows up and dies of old age in a day. 
*
_Jim Bishop_ 



:drop:

----------


## wolfman

"It's easy to turn corners in life to avoid what lies ahead.

Sometimes you still get where you want to go-it simpley takes longer.

But the bigger worry is you'll get lost, and never get there at all."

-Ray Stobel _"A Black Eye Isn't the End of the World"_ _2005_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It ain't braggin' ...........................................*




*if you can back it up." 
*
_Dizzy Dean_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can tell whether a man is clever by his answers. .........................................................*




*You can tell whether a man is wise by his questions."* 

_Naguib Mahfouz_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'm fed up to the ears with old men dreaming up wars.....................................*




* for young men to die in."* 

_George McGovern_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Old times" never come back and I suppose it's just as well. ...........................................*




*What comes back is a new morning every day in the year, and that's better.* 

_George E. Woodberry_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We have in fact, two kinds of morality, side by side:........................................*


* one that we preach, but do not practice,......................................*


* and another that we practice, but seldom preach*. 

_Bertrand Russell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Chinese use two brush strokes to write the word 'crisis.'..............................................*

*One brush stroke stands for danger; the other for opportunity. ........................................*

*In a crisis, be aware of the danger - but recognize the opportunity*

_Richard Milhous Nixon_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A sign of celebrity is that his name..........................................*




*is often worth more than* *his services.*

_Daniel J. Boorstin_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Conviction is worthless ......................................*





*unless it is converted into conduct.*

_Thomas Carlyle_ 




:drop:

----------


## wolfman

We all die. The goal isn't to live forever, the goal is to create something that will.

-Chuck Palahniukhttp

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Summer is a promissory note signed in June,.........................................*

* its long days spent and gone before you know it,.......................................*


* and due to be repaid next January. 
*
_Hal Borland_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Gossip is the art of saying nothing in a way ............................................*




*that leaves practically nothing unsaid*

_Walter Winchell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The problem with those bumper stickers that warn against tailgating,..........................................*





* is that I have to get really close to the person's car to read them.* 

_John Alejandro King__, The Covert Comic_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The price good men pay for indifference to public affairs...................................*





* is to be ruled by evil men."* 

_Plato_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success is a journey not a destination...................................*

*The doing is usually more important than the outcome. ......................*

*Not everyone can be Number 1.* 

_Arthur Ashe_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I recently turned fifty, which is young for a tree, mid-life for an elephant,........................................*



* and ancient for a quarter-miler whose son now says, Dad, I just can't run with you anymore unless I bring something to read.* 

_Bill Cosby_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you make a mistake, don't look back at it long........................*

*Take the reason of the thing into your mind and then look forward.........................................*

*Mistakes are lessons of wisdom. The past cannot be changed. The future is yet in your power*

_Hugh White_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today's public figures can no longer write their own speeches or books,......................................................  ..*





* and there is some evidence that they can't read them either*. 

_Gore Vidal_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Old elephants limp off to the hills to die; ................................................*




*old Americans go out to the highway and drive themselves to death with huge cars.* 


_Hunter S. Thompson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Old times" never come back and I suppose it's just as well. ..................................................*





*What comes back is a new morning every day in the year, and that's better*.

_George E. Woodberry_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Solitary trees, if they grow at all,..........................................




 grow strong." 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I am...traveling in a carriage, or walking after a good meal, or during the night when I cannot sleep;*





* it is on such occasions that ideas flow best and most abundantly."* 

_Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough......................................*




*to get money from it.*

_Stephen Leacock_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is hard to imagine a more stupid or more dangerous way of making decisions............................*




* than by putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong."* 

_Thomas Sowell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is more simplicity in the man who eats caviar on impulse.....................................................  .....*







*than in the man who eats Grape Nuts on principle*

_G. K. Chesterton_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When George Washington threw the dollar across the Rappahannock River, ........................................*




*he didn't realize he was establishing a precedent for government spending.*

_Harold Coffin__, "The San Francisco Examiner"_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Beware of the man who does not talk,.............................................*





* and the dog that does not bark.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Cheyenne_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"By three methods we may learn wisdom:.............................*


*First, by reflection, which is noblest;.........................*


*Second, by imitation, which is easiest;......................*


*and third by experience, which is the bitterest."* 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An idea must not be condemned for being a little shy and incoherent; ......................................'*

*all new ideas are shy when introduced first among our old ones........................................*

*We should have patience and see whether the incoherency is likely to wear off or to wear on,.....................................*

*in which latter case the sooner we get rid of them the better.* 

_Samuel Butler_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the good things about getting older is ...................................................*




*you find you're more interesting than most of the people you meet.*

_Lee Marvin_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The money you have gives you freedom;* 





*the money you pursue enslaves you.*

_Jean Jacques Rousseau_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Besides the noble art of getting things done, there is the noble art of leaving things undone. ......*


*The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of nonessentials.* 

_Lin Yutang_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowing is not enough; we must apply. .........................................*




*Willing is not enough; we must do."* 

_Johann von Goethe_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action. ..........................................*




*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction.* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The hardest thing in life is .......................................................*




*to know which bridge to cross and which to burn."* 

_David Russell_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Minds are like parachutes; ................................................*





*they work best when open."* 

_Lord Thomas Dewar_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is the coin of your life..................................*


* It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent.....................................*


*Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.* 

_Carl Sandburg_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is a companion that goes with us on a journey. It reminds us to cherish each moment, because it will never come again.........................................*


*What we leave behind is not as important as how we have lived*. 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Christosfer

The wisdom of having an open mind is to eventually close on something. :idea:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are no secrets to success. ........................................*

*It is the result of preparation, hard work, .........................................*

*and learning from failure.* 

_Colin Powell_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only certain means of is to render more and better service than is expected of you, ................................*



*no matter what your task may be. 
*
_Og Mandino_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color.......................................*



*Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable."*

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You know what charm is: a way of getting the answer yes .........................................................*




*without having asked any clear question*.

_Albert Camus__, La Chute, 1956_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The future is an unknown, but a somewhat predictable unknown.* 

*To look to the future we must first look back upon the past. That is where the seeds of the future were planted.*

* I never think of the future. It comes soon enough*

_Albert Einstein__, Interview, 1930_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are many paths to the top of the mountain,..................................*





* but only one view."* 

_Harry Millner_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions.........................................*

*Small people always do that, ............................*

*but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great."* 

_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nobody grows old merely by living a number of years....................................................*


*We grow old by deserting our ideals. .....................................*


*Years may wrinkle the skin, but to give up enthusiasm wrinkles the soul.* 

_Samuel Ullman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You may delay, .................................................*



*but time will not."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Thoughts are like arrows: once released, they strike their mark.........................................*



*Guard them well or one day you may be your own victim*. 

_American Indian Proverb__, Navajo_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We go by the major vote, ....................................*


*and if the majority are insane, ........................*


*the sane must go to the hospital*

_Horace Mann_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing so easy to learn as experience .......................................*





*and nothing so hard to apply."*

_Josh Billings__, His Works Complete_ 





:drop:

----------


## Christosfer

"The desire of the lazy man kills him, for his hands have refused to work." Proverbs 21:25

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You must be in tune with the times........................................*




*and prepared to break with tradition*.

_James Agee_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only time you don't fail is the last time you try anything..............................................*





* -- and it works."* 

_William Strong_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best way to get yourself a reputation as a dangerous citizen is .............................................*



*to go about repeating the very phrases which our founding fathers used in the struggle for independence.* 

_Charles Austin Beard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Well, dinner would have been splendid...................*

*if the wine had been as cold as the soup,......................*

*the beef as rare as the service, .........................*

*the brandy as old as the fish, .....................*



*and the maid as willing as the Duchess."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It's not your blue blood, ......................................*

*your pedigree or your college degree. ..................................*

*It's what you do with your life that counts."* 

_Millard Fuller_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There was no respect for youth when I was young..............................................*



*and now that I am old there is no respect for age. I missed it coming and going.* 


-_J. B. (John Boynton) Priestley_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"So long as we have enough people in this country willing to fight for their rights,..............................................*



* we'll be called a democracy."* 

_Roger Baldwin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who wins is the average man, 
Not built on any particular plan;*

*Not blessed with any particular luck 
Just steady and earnest and full of pluck.*

*The man who wins is the man who works,
Who neither labor nor trouble shirks;*

*Who uses his hands, his head, his eyes-
The man who wins is the man who tries.*

_Conrad Hilton__, from autobiography "Be My Guest", 1957_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To accomplish great things, we must not only act, ...........................*

*but also dream; not only plan, .................................*

*but also believe."* 

_Anatole France_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't say you don't have enough time. ..................................*


*You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Pasteur, Michaelangelo, Mother Teresa, Leonardo da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson, and Albert Einstein.* 

_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always acknowledge a fault. ........................................*


*This will throw those in authority off their guard....................................*


*and give you an opportunity to commit more.* 

_Mark Twain_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Anyone that wants the presidency so much that he'll spend two years organizing and campaigning for it....................................*



*is not to be trusted with the office."* 

*David Broder*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many an opportunity is lost ............................................*



*because a man is out looking for four-leaf clovers."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Those in possession of absolute power can not only prophesy and make their prophecies come true,..................................................*



*but they can also lie and make their lies come true." 
*
_Eric Hoffer_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"It is always the best policy to speak the truth, ..................................................





unless, of course, you are an exceptionally good liar." 

_Jerome K. Jerome_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Poverty is the parent.....................................*





* of revolution and crime.* 


_Aristotle_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are only two creatures of value on the face of the earth:.............................................*


* those with the commitment,  ........................................*



*and those who require the commitment of others.* 

_John Adams_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Old minds are like old horses; ................................*




*you must exercise them if you wish to keep them in working order*. 

_John Adams__, attributed [said during his last illness]_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not judge by appearances; ...............................................*





*a rich heart may be under a poor coat.* 

_Scottish Proverb_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, .................................................*





*but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway." 
*
_Mary Kay Ash_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Silence is one great art of conversation."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reading computer manuals without the hardware......................................*


* is a frustrating as reading sex manuals without the software.* 

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Of all human powers operating on the affairs of mankind,......................................*





* none is greater than that of competition.* 

_Henry Clay__, Speech, 1832_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Honest disagreement............................................*





*is often a good sign of progress."*

_Mahatma Gandhi_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can't build a reputation .....................................*





*on what you're going to do."* 

_Henry Ford_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions...................................*


*Small people always do that,.............................*


*but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great."* 

_Mark Twain_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Children seldom misquote. .....................................*





*In fact, they usually repeat word for word what you shouldn't have said.* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god;..............................*






* it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*History has to move in a certain direction, ......................................*




*even if it has to be pushed that way by neurotics*

_George Orwell__, essay_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation...........................................*




*with the bricks that others throw at him."* 

_David Brinkley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Kyle

> Never be afraid to try something new.......
> Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic:drop:


According to a recent statistic, 10% of US citizens believe Joan of Arc was Noah's wife...

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration................................*





*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Good, better, best - never let it rest -.........................................*





* till your good is better - and your better best."*

-_John Furphy, Inscription on the end castings of the "Furphy Farm Water Cart"_
http://www.furphys.com.au/legend/water-cart.html 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is difficult to produce a television documentary that is both incisive and probing............................................*



*when every twelve minutes one is interrupted by twelve dancing rabbits singing about toilet paper.* 

_Rod Serling_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are a few ironclad rules of diplomancy but to one there is no exception. When an official reports that talks were useful,................................................*




* it can safely be concluded that nothing was accomplished*

_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Rest, with nothing else, results in rust.*

*It corrodes the mechanisms of the brain.* 

*The rhubarb that no one picks goes to seed*. 

_Wilder Penfield_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The story of America is the story of expanding liberty: an ever-widening circle, constantly growing to reach further and include more.  ..............................*



* Our nation's founding commitment is still our deepest commitment: In our world, and here at home, we will extend the frontiers of freedom.* 

_George W. Bush__, Remarks at the 2004 Republican_ 
_National Convention_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed,..............................*


*easy to get into,..............................................*


*but hard to get out of." 
*
_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We do not err because truth is difficult to see............................................*


*It is visible at a glance. .............................................*



*We err because this is more comfortable*

_Alexandr Solzhenitsyn_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience is not what happens to you;.................................................*




* it's what you do with what happens to you."* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*For instance, on the planet Earth, man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much--the wheel, New York, wars and so on-................................................*


*-while all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely, the dolphins had always believed that they were far more intelligent than man--for precisely the same reasons.* 

_Douglas Adams__, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The best way to escape from a problem..........................................*





* is to solve it."* 

_Alan Saporta_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you don't control your mind,......................................*




* someone else will.*

_John Allston_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always acknowledge a fault. ...................................................*




*This will throw those in authority off their guard and give you an opportunity to commit more.* 

_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The hero of my tale, whom I love with all the power of my soul,........................................*


*whom I have tried to portray in all its beauty, who has been, is, and will be beautiful,..................................*


*is Truth.*

Sevastopol 
_Leo Tolstoy__, May, 1855_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many have been the wise speeches of fools,......................................................*



*though not so many as the foolish speeches of wise men.*

_Thomas Fuller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Half the world is composed of idiots, .................................................*



*the other half of people clever enough to take indecent advantage of them."* 

_Walter Kerr_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In Nevada, for a time, the lawyer, the editor,...............................*


*the banker, the chief desperado, the chief gambler, and the saloon-keeper occupied the same level of society,......................................*


*and it was the highest.* 

_Mark Twain__, Roughing It, 1872_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We never know the worth of water ............................................................  .*




*'til the well is dry."*

_English Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Persistence is a strong will..................................................*




* Obstinance is a strong wont.* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your neighbor's vision is as true for him ...................................................*





*as your own vision is true for you.* 

_Miguel de Unamuno_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done........................................................*







* is interrupted by the person who is doing it."* 

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It has always seemed strange to me.......................................*


*the things we admire in men, kindness and generosity, openness, honesty, understanding and feeling, are the concomitants of failure in our system..............................................*


* And those traits we detest, sharpness, greed, acquisitiveness, meanness, egotism and self-interest, are the traits of success.* 

_John Steinbeck__, Cannery Row_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One thing you can't recycle....................................................*




* is wasted time."* 

_Anon._ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today enormous effort goes into convincing the American public that we're just consumers of media manipulation and sound-bites and spin doctors.....................................................  ...........*


*That we care only about ourselves, money, and "stuff". That acting out of passion and conviction "doesn't make a difference".* 



*But all history shows that it does.* 

_Bernadine Dorn_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A promising young man should go into politics.................................................*





* so that he can go on promising for the rest of his life*.

_Robert Byrne_ 






:drop:

----------


## bhess25

ok (fezz will like this one)

according to the process of natural selection, a heard of buffalo is only as fast and strong as its weakest member, when the weaker members get killed off (naturally by preditors), the heard becomes faster...the same goes for beer, they say that beer kills brain cells...well according to the process of natural selection, the slower weaker ones get killed off first, so in thiery the more you drink the sharper and smarter you get!!!

now thats wisdom!!!

ohh and more wisdom....

marriage is the #1 cause of divourse!

wings on maxi's mean nothing (unless you feel more comfortable having an f16 between your legs for a week)!...(learned that one from my ex...she didnt fly very well...but during that week every month she had some firepower).

as far as i know beer realy has been helping ugly people "hook up" since 1867...well at least i know it did in 1978!...hey waiit a minute...thats around when i was born.

never use the expression "throwing stones in glass houses" with young kids...that usualy goes the wrong way.

ok im done.

----------


## bhess25

oops...put it all on the previous one

----------


## chip anderson

25:  Slow buffalo are the prey.  They are killed by predators.

----------


## bhess25

> 25: Slow buffalo are the prey. They are killed by predators.


 
oops...typing faster than i can think is probably bad.

hey but thanks for your never ending critisizm!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The happy people are those who are producing something;..................................................  .................*





*the bored people are those who are consuming much and producing n**othing*. 

_W. R. [William Ralph] Inge_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Lobbyists have more offices in Washington than the President........................................*


*You see, the President only tells Congress what they should do......................................*


*Lobbyists tell'em what they will do.* 

_Will Rogers__, October 20, 1929_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"[Advertising] is not merely an assembly of competing messages; it is a language itself which is always being used to make the same general proposal ...........................................................  ..*



* It proposes to each of us that we transform ourselves, or our lives, by buying something more. This more, it proposes, will make us in some way richer......................................................  .......*



*even though we will be poorer by having spent our money.* 

_John Berger_ 





:drop:

----------


## bhess25

so you can always tell who isnt running the country, and who is by how many layers of clothing they wear. The people that dont run the country wear less clothes because they dont have the money to buy more, we call them the "less-ons". The people that run the country can afford more layers and always do wear more.

summary:

the people that arent running the country are called the "less-ons".

the ones that are, well those are the mor-ons!...err morons!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are those who will say that the liberation of humanity,.............................................*


*the freedom of man and mind is nothing but a dream......................................................*



*They are right. It is the American Dream*

_Archibald MacLeish_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will ............................................................*






*which helps us to make a decision without information.* 

_John Erskine_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To make mistakes is human;............................................*


*to stumble is commonplace; ...................................................*


*to be able to laugh at yourself is maturity.* 

_William Arthur Ward_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only two things are infinite,..............................................*


* the universe and human stupidity,.......................................*


* and I'm not sure about the former."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When someone says that the free market isn't working,.................................................*





* what he means is that he doesn't like the way the free market is working."* 

_Nicolas Martin__, "Indianapolis Star"_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Intellectuals incline to be individualists,..........................................*

* or even independents, .....................................*

*are not team conscious and tend to regard obedience as a surrender of personality.*

_Harold Nicolson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The failures of the press have contributed immensely to the emergence of a talk-show nation, ........................................................*



*in which public discourse is reduced to ranting and raving and posturing*. 

_Carl Bernstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is no scarcity of opportunity to make a living at what you love to do,.........................................................  .......*






* there is only scarcity of resolve to make it happen."* 

Wayne Dyer



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Happiness is a choice...........................................*



* that requires effort at times."* 

_Anon._







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you tell the truth, ...................................................*





*you don't have to remember anything."* 

_Mark Twain_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All of you have a happy Holiday and a merry Christmas* 
Chris Ryser 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The wireless telegraph is not difficult to understand......................................*


*The ordinary telegraph is like a very long cat. You pull the tail in New York, and it meows in Los Angeles. .................................................*


*The wireless is the same, only without the cat.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively...............................................  ......*




* but says nothing."*


_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The real struggle is not between East and West, ......................................................*


*or capitalism and communism,.............................................*


*but between education and propaganda.*

_Martin Buber_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) .................................................*



*by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary."*

_H. L. Mencken_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Freedom of speech and freedom of action are meaningless without freedom to think. .......................................................*





*And there is no freedom of thought without doubt.* 

_Bergen Evans_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Young people in general - and young women in particular - .......................................................*


*need to understand that they cannot retrieve in their forties the opportunities they threw away in their twenties. 
*
_Thomas Sowell_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is very different now..........................................*

* For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty, and all forms of human life."* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy__, Inaugural Address_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The leaders I met, whatever walk of life they were from, whatever institutions they were presiding over, always referred back to the same failure something that happened to them that was personally difficult, even traumatic,.................................................*

* something that made them feel that desperate sense of hitting bottom--as something they thought was almost a necessity...........................................*

* It's as if at that moment the iron entered their soul; that moment created the resilience that leaders need.* 

_Warren Bennis_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Besides the noble art of getting things done, there is the noble art of leaving things undone.............................................*


*The wisdom of life consists in the elimination of nonessentials*

_Lin Yutang_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As industrial technology advances and enlarges, and in the process assumes greater social, economic, and political force,................................................*


*it carries people away from where they belong by history, culture, deeds, association and affection.* 

_Wendell Berry_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have always found that mercy bears richer fruits...................................*

* than strict justice.* 

_Abraham Lincoln__, speech in Washington D.C., 1865_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Whether a man is burdened by power or enjoys power; whether he is trapped by responsibility or made free by it; ..........................................................*




*whether he is moved by other people and outer forces or moves them - this is of the essence of leadership.* 

_Theodore White__, The Making of the President, 1960_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The coward shoots with shut eyes.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Oklahoma_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The one pervading evil of democracy ..............................................*




*is the tyranny of the majority*.

_Lord (John Emerich Edward Dalberg) Acton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only reason one will respect you as a journalist is because of your integrity. ................................................*

*our integrity is based on your credibility. Your credibility comes from your truthfulness. ............................................................  .*

*All these come from you submitting yourself as a servant of the truth, a servant of issues."* 

_Shaka Ssali__, interview_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*My father always used to say that when you die, .......................................*



*if you've got five real friends, then you've had a great life.* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always be a first rate version of yourself,...................................................*



* and not a second rate version of someone else.* 

_Judy Garland_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The early bird may get the worm,.............................................*




* but the second mouse gets the cheese."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a perennial and unobtrusive view that morality consists in such things as telling the truth, paying one's debts, respecting one's parents and doing no voluntary harm to anyone. ...............................................*

*Those are all things easy to say and hard to do; they do not attract much attention, and win little honor in the world.*

_Allan Bloom_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ambition is so powerful a passion in the human breast, .......................................*




*that however high we reach we are never satisfied.* 

_Niccolo Machiavelli_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A mind all logic is like a knife all blade. .........................................*


*It makes the hand bleed that uses it.* 

_Rabindranath Tagore_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A technician is a man who understands everything about his job...................................................*




*except its ultimate purpose and its place in the order of the universe.* 

_Richard Livingstone_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The discipline you learn and character you build from setting and achieving a goal ............................................................*



*can be more valuable than the achievement of the goal itself.*

_Bo Bennett__, "Year to Success"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In the confrontation between the stream and the rock, ......................................................*






*the stream always wins--not through strength but by perseverance.* 

_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you reveal your secrets to the wind..............................................*





* you should not blame the wind for revealing them to the trees."* 

_Kahlil Gibran__, The Prophet_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most important tactic in an argument, next to being right, is to leave an escape hatch for your opponent,...................................................  .*





*so that he can gracefully swing over to your side without an embarrassing loss of face.* 

_Sydney J. Harris_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'm fed up to the ears with old men dreaming up wars.............................................*




* for young men to die* in." 

_George McGovern_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Happiness and moral duty..................................................*




* are inseparably connected."* 

_George Washington_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perseverance is a great element of success. ............................................*

*If you only knock long enough and loud enough at the gate,....................................................*

*you are sure to wake up somebody*


_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Great discoveries and improvements invariably involve the co-operation of many minds.......................................................  ....*

* I may be given credit for having blazed the trail but when I look at the subsequent developments .........................................*


*I feel the credit is due to others rather than to myself.* 

_Alexander Graham Bell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A boy is invincible. Then he drinks and drives ...................................................*



*and he finds out that his friend isn't."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The newspaper that obstructs the law on a trivial pretext, for money's sake, is a dangerous enemy to the public weal.*


*That awful power, the public opinion of a nation, is created in America by a horde of ignorant, self-complacent simpletons who failed at ditching and shoemaking..................................................  .*


*and fetched up in journalism on their way to the poorhouse.*


_Mark Twain__, Monday Evening Club, Hartford, Connecticut - "License ofthe Press" - Published in Mark Twain: Collected Tales, Sketches_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The years between fifty and seventy are the hardest. ............................................*

*You are always asked to do things,...........................................*

*and you are not yet decrepit enough to turn them down.*

Thoma S. Stearns




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Habit is a cable; we weave a thread each day,..........................................*


* and at last we cannot break it.* 

_Horace Mann_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"The advantage of a classical education is................................................

 that it enables you to despise the wealth which it prevents you from achieving." 

_Russell Green_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I learned that it is the weak who are cruel,......................................................  ..*



* and that gentleness is to be expected only from the strong."* 

_Leo Rosten_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Liberty never came from government. .............................................*

*The history of liberty is a history of resistance. .......................................*

*The history of liberty is a history of limitations of governmental power, not the increase of it.* 

_Woodrow Wilson__, Speech in New York, September 9, 1912_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only the wisest ..........................................*



*and stupidest of men never change."* 

_Confucius_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If youre going to create, create a lot......................................*

*Creativity is not like playing the slot machines, where failure to win means you go home broke. ...........................................................*

*With creativity, if you dont win, youre usually no worse off than if you hadnt played.* 

_Scott Adams_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless ...........................................*



*that for some people it is a complete substitute for life."* 

_Andrew Brown_ 





:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> *"Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless ...........................................*
> 
> 
> 
> *that for some people it is a complete substitute for life."* 
> 
> _Andrew Brown_


Hey, I resemble that remark

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All censorships exist to prevent anyone from challenging current conceptions and existing institutions.............................................*

*All progress is initiated by challenging current conceptions, and executed by supplanting existing institutions. ................................................*

*Consequently the first condition of progress is the removal of censorships. ....................*

*There is the whole case against censorships in a nutshell.* 



_George Bernard Shaw__, Preface to Mrs. Warren's Profession_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our progress as a nation can be no swifter than our progress in education..............................*

* Our requirements for world leadership, our hopes for economic growth, and the demands of citizenship itself in an era such as this all require the maximum development of every young American's capacity.................................................*

*The human mind is our fundamental resource.*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy__, Special Message to the Congress on Education, February 20, 1961_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success always occurs in private, and failure in full view."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Ginster

They say you should grow old gracefully...:)



Well, I havent met grace yet:hammer:




A Patient told me this a long time ago..

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Discipline is not something I impose on you so I can control you...................................*

* Rather, it is something you must develop within yourself ........................................*

*so you can become the best person you can be, not the one who could have been.*

_Timothy F. Hough_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, ..........................................*


*and I'm not sure about the former."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Coffee has two virtues: ..................................................*


*it is wet and warm.* 

_Danish proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Who has confidence in himself .............................................*




*will gain the confidene of others."* 

_Leib Lazarow_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I have not failed. ........................................*




*Ive just found 10,000 ways that dont work."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_






:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Andre Gide: 
Believe those who are seeking the truth; doubt those who find it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Framers of the Bill of Rights did not purport to "create" rights.............................................*

*Rather, they designed the Bill of Rights to prohibit our Government from infringing rights and liberties presumed to be preexisting. 
*
_Justice William J. Brennan, Jr._ 




:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Henry David Thoreau: 
A man is wise with the wisdom of his time only, and ignorant with its ignorance.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Years ago we discovered the exact point the dead center of middle age. .............................................*



*It occurs when you are too young to take up golf and too old to rush up to the net.* 

_Franklin Pierce Adams__, "Nods and Becks", "New England Primer", 1944_ 





:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Ella Wheeler Wilcox: 
The truest greatness lies in being kind, the truest wisdom in a happy mind.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The mistakes made by doctors are innumerable.........................................*

*They err habitually on the side of optimism as to treatment, ..........................................*

*of pessimism as to the outcome*

_Marcel Proust_ 





:drop:

----------


## gemstone

"Without courage, wisdom bears no fruit."- Baltasar Gracian

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism, ....................................................*



*do nothing, say nothing, and be nothing."* 

_Elbert Hubbard_ 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

"I don't necessarily vote a straight ticket in my own state because there are sometimes Democrats out there who are better than Republicans.  It's hard to believe but it's true."

                  AuH2O

----------


## gemstone

George Santayana: 
Almost every wise saying has an opposite one, no less wise, to balance it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You must never feel badly about making mistakes," explained Reason quietly,...............................................*

* "as long as you take the trouble to learn from them............................................*

* For you often learn more by being wrong for the right reasons than you do by being right for the wrong reasons."* 

_Norton Juster__, The Phantom Tollbooth_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action..............................................*



*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 




:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.
_-- Abraham Lincoln._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it................................................*



* The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics."* 

*Thomas Sowell* 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Medicine, to produce health, ...............................................*


*has to examine disease.* 

_Plutarch_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Freedom is not worth having ............................................................  .....*


*if it does not include the freedom to make mistakes."* 

_Mahatma Gandhi_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great tragedy of science -- .............................................*




*the slaying of a beautiful hypothesis by an ugly fact.* 

_Thomas Henry Huxley_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Inferiors revolt in order that they may be equal ........................................................*


*and equals that they may be superior....................................*



*Such is the state of mind which creates revolutions*. 

_Aristotle_ 





:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to say something. 

_- Plato_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Complaining about something without taking any action to correct it is irresponsible...............................................  .......*



*If a condition deserves criticism, it deserves an honest attempt to change it.* 

_John Renesch_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To know a man, observe how he wins his object,............................................*

*rather than how he loses it; for when we fail, our pride supports;.....................................**..*

*when we succeed; it betrays us.*

_Charles Caleb Colton_




:drop:

----------


## gemstone

If suffering brings wisdom, I would wish to be less wise.
_-- William Butler Yeats._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perseverance is a great element of success. If you only knock long enough and loud enough at the gate,...............................*


*you are sure to wake up somebody*

_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The tragedy of all this is that George McGovern, for all his mistakes and his imprecise talk about "new politics" and "honesty in government," is one of the few men who've run for President of the United States in this century who really understands what a fantastic monument to all the best instincts of the human race this country might have been,.............................*

* if we could have kept it out of the hands of greedy little hustlers like Richard Nixon.
McGovern made some stupid mistakes, but in context they seem almost frivolous compared to the things Richard Nixon does every day of his life, on purpose, as a matter of policy and a perfect expression of everything he stands for.*

*Jesus! Where will it end? How low do you have to stoop in this country to be President?*

_Hunter S. Thompson__, from Fear and Loathing: On the Campaign Trail, reprinted in The Great Shark Hunt_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"People who think by the inch...................................*

* and talk by the yard................................*

* deserve to be kicked by the foot."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing wrong with America that the faith, ......................*



*love of freedom, intelligence and energy of her citizens cannot cure."* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower__, no source found_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We blacks look for leadership in men and women of such youth and inexperience, .................................*

*as well as poverty of education and character, that it is no wonder that we sometimes seem rudderless................................*

*We see basketball players and pop singers as possible role models.* 

_Arthur Ashe_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Finish each day and be done with it..................................*

*You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can.........................................*

* Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense."* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The goal of education is the advancement of knowledge....................................*

*and the dissemination of truth."* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The pessimist complains about the wind;.................................*

*The optimist expects it to change;..........................*

*And the realist adjusts the sails.*

_William Arthur Ward_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A conversation is a dialogue, not a monologue.................................................*


* That's why there are so few good conversations: due to scarcity, two intelligent talkers seldom meet.* 

_Truman Capote_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Trade is much superior to piracy. .....................................*


*You can rob and kill a man but once,....................................*


* but you can cheat him again and again."* 

_Louis L'Amour__, The Walking Drum_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The flattery of posterity is not worth much more than contemporary flattery,..................................................*



* which is worth nothing.* 

_Jorge Luis Borges_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is a variable possession........................................*

*Every man is wise when pursued by a mad dog,............................*

*fewer when pursued by a mad woman; .........................................*

*only the wisest survive when attacked by a mad notion.* 

_Robertson Davies__, Marchbanks' Almanac_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Make up your mind to act decidedly and take the consequences....................................*


*No good is ever done in this world by hesitation.* 

_Thomas Henry Huxley_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real friend is one who walks in ........................................*

*when the rest of the world walks out."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Effort only fully releases its reward .....................................*



*after a person refuses to quit."* 

_Napoleon Hill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nobody trips over mountains............................................*

*It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble..........................................*

* Pass all the pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain*.

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only the wisest and stupidest of men never change."* 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The goals of corporate consumerism require that we accept its values,...............................................*

*that we fail to seek better alternatives, that we reject the possibility of finding better alternatives ('psycho-babble'),..................................*

*that we fail even to see the existence of a problem to be solved, that we therefore live according to an entirely inadequate set of values,........................................*

*that we therefore live in complete confusion, that we therefore suffer profound and devastating psychological, physical and environmental disease;...............................................*

*that we suffer and, if necessary, die for profit.*

_David Edwards__, Burning all Illusions, p216, South end Press_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A diplomat is a person who can tell you to go to hell..................................................*



* in such a way that you actually look forward to the trip.* 

_Caskie Stinnett__, Out of the Red, "Random House"_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reality can be beaten with enough imagination."* 

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I argue very well. Ask any of my remaining friends...........................................*


*I can win an argument on any topic, against any opponent. People know this, and steer clear of me at parties............................................*


*Often, as a sign of their great respect, they don't even invite me."* 

_Dave Barry_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is a dangerous place to live;........................................*

*not because of the people who are evil,....................................*

*but because of the people who don't do anything about it.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laughter is the shortest distance between two people."* 


_Victor Borge_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*How often misused words........................................*



* generate misleading thoughts.* 

_Herbert Spencer_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."* 

_Socrates_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Talent is cheaper than table salt. ..............................................*

*What separates the talented individual from the successful one..............................*

* is a lot of hard work."* 

_Stephen King_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fox when it sees a flock of herons or magpies or birds of that kind, ............................*

*suddenly flings himself on the ground with his mouth open to look as he were dead; .......................................................*

*and these birds want to peck at his tongue, and he bites off their heads.* 

_Leonardo DaVinci__, note book_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Success in almost any field depends more on energy and drive than it does on intelligence................................................  ........*



*This explains why we have so many stupid leaders."* 

_Sloan Wilson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases:..............................................* 

*If it moves, tax it..............................................*

*If it keeps moving, regulate it. .................................................*

*And if it stops moving, subsidize it.* 

_Ronald Reagan_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Be more concerned with your character than your reputation,.................................................  ..

because your character is what you really are,........................................................  .......


 while your reputation is merely what others think you are." 

_John Wooden_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Consultants get paid to tell clients what they already know.* 

_Anon.__, (aphorism)_ 






:drop:

----------


## gemstone

Proverbs 17:28: 
Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A mediocre idea that guarantees enthusiasm ...................................................*


*will go further than a great idea that inspires no one.* 


_Mary Kay Ash_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You can fool too many of the people too much of the time*

_James Thurber_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Sweat is the cologne of accomplishment.* 

_Heywood Hale Broun_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is like riding a bicycle. ...................................................*

*You don't fall off unless you stop pedaling.* 

_Claude Pepper__, (attributed)_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Seek not greatness, but seek truth ......................................*



*and you will find both.* 

_Horace Mann_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As an example to others, and not that I care for moderation myself, ....................................*

*it has always been my rule never to smoke when asleep.....................................*

* and never to refrain when awake. 
*
_Mark Twain__, 70th birthday speech_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most important thing in communication is....................................*

* to hear what isn't being said.* 

_Peter Drucker_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of hypocracy is worth a pound of ambition."* 

_Michael Korda_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors....................................*

 

*Try to be better than yourself.* 

_William Faulkner_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always acknowledge a fault............................................*

*This will throw those in authority off their guard..................................*

*and give you an opportunity to commit more.*

_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Acting is a masochistic form of exhibitionism.....................................*

*It is not quite the occupation of an adult."* 

_Sir Laurence Olivier_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who have one foot in the canoe, and one foot in the boat, .........*

*are going to fall into the river.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Tuscarora_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You have no more right to consume happiness without producing it,..........................*

* than you do to consume wealth without producing it.* 

_George Bernard Shaw__, Candida, Act I, 1898_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is not a man of us who does not at times need a helping hand to be stretched out to him,.....................................*

*and then shame upon him who will not stretch out the helping hand to his brother.* 

_Theodore Roosevelt_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Being in politics is like being a football coach. ................................*

*You have to be smart enough to understand the game,......................................*

*and dumb enough to think it's important*

_Eugene McCarthy_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Quotes are nothing but..............................................*




* inspiration for the uninspired."* 

_Richard Kemph_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The mighty Oak was once a little nut...........................................*



* that stood its ground."* 

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Five minutes of today are worth as much to me, as five minutes in the next millennium..............................*

*Let us be poised, and wise, and our own, today.*

_Ralph Waldo Emerson__, Experience from Essays: Second Series (1844)_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The function of the press in society is to inform,.......................................*

* but its role in society is to make money." 
*
-_A. J. Liebling, The Press, 1961_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No Act of Kindness, no matter how small,.................................*


*is ever wasted.* 

_Aesop_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If being an egomaniac means I believe in what I do and in my art or music,...........................................*

*then in that respect you can call me that ............................* 

*I believe in what I do, and I'll say it."* 

_John Lennon_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. .........................*

*It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing;...................................*

*its when you had everything to do, and you've done it.* 


_Margaret Thatcher_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is hard to imagine a more stupid or more dangerous way of making decisions...................................................  ..........*


*than by putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong."* 

_Thomas Sowell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many of the most successful men I have known have never grown up. ...............................*

*They have retained bubbling-over boyishness. They have relished wit, they have indulged in humor..................................*

* They have not allowed "dignity" to depress them into moroseness. ....................................*

*Youthfulnesss of spirit is the twin brother of optimism, and optimism is the stuff of which American business success is fashioned. Resist growing up!*

_B. C. Forbes_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you think only of yourself, if you forget the rights and well-being of others, or, worse still, if you exploit others, ultimately you will lose. ....................................*

*You will have no friends who will show concern for your well-being. ...........................*

*Moreover, if a tragedy befalls you, instead of feeling concerned, others might even secretly rejoice. ...............................*

*By contrast, if an individual is compassionate and altruistic, and has the interests of others in mind, then irrespective of whether that person knows a lot of people, wherever that person moves, he or she will immediately make friends. ...................................*

*And when that person faces a tragedy, there will be plenty of people who will come to help.* 

_Dalai Lama__, from "The Dalai Lama's Book of Wisdom"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All the problems of the world could be settled easily if men were only willing to think..............................................*


*The trouble is that men very often resort to all sorts of devices in order not to think, because thinking is such hard work.*

founder of IBM)
_Thomas J. Watson_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The more things change,* 

*the more they are the same.
*[_Plus ça change, plus cest la même chose_] 

_Alphonse Karr__, Les Guêpes, January, 1849_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The pessimist complains about the wind;...............................*

*The optimist expects it to change;............................*

*And the realist adjusts the sails.*

_William Arthur Ward_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing is wonderful when you get used to it.* 

_Edward W. Howe_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*People who think by the inch and talk by the yard..........................................*

* deserve to be kicked by the foot."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Education is a weapon, whose effect depends on .......................................*

*who holds it in his hands and at whom it is aimed.* 

_Josef Stalin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*'Common sense is the guy that tells you that you ought to have your brakes relined last week before you smashed a front end.........................................*

* Common sense is the Monday morning quarterback who could have won the ball game if he had been on the team. But he never is. ............................................*

*He's high up in the stands with a flask on his hip. Common sense is the little man in the grey suit who never makes a mistake in addition. But it's always someone else's money he's adding up.* 

_Raymond Chandler_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Friendships are different from all other relationships..............................*

*Unlike acquaintanceship, friendship is based on love. Unlike lovers and married couples, it is free of jealousy..............................................*

* Unlike children and parents, it knows neither criticism nor resentment. Friendship has no status in law. ..................................*

*Business partnerships are based on a contract. So is marriage. Parents are bound by the law. ......................................*

*But friendships are freely entered into, freely given, freely exercised.* 

_Stephen Ambrose_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Though men now possess the power to dominate and exploit every corner of the natural world,.............................................*



* nothing in that fact implies that they have the right or the need to do so.* 

_Edward Abbey_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most important tactic in an argument, next to being right,......................................*

* is to leave an escape hatch for your opponent,....................................*

* so that he can gracefully swing over to your side without an embarrassing loss of face.* 

_Sydney J. Harris_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"People seldom refuse help,................................*

* if one offers it in the right way."* 

_A. C. Benson_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Defeat is not the worst of failures............................................*

* Not to have tried is the true failure."* 

_George E. Woodberry_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many an opportunity is lost ..................................................*


*because a man is out looking for four-leaf clovers."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People often remark that I'm pretty lucky......................................*

*Luck is only important in so far as getting the chance to sell yourself at the right moment. .................................................*

*After that, you've got to have talent and know how to use it.* 

_Frank Sinatra_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All our knowledge begins with the senses,.......................................*

* proceeds then to the understanding, ...............................*

*and ends with reason. There is nothing higher than reason.*

_­Immanuel Kant__, Critique of Pure Reason, 1781_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Respect commands itself ...............................*

*and it can neither be given nor withheld ...............................*

*when it is due.* 

_Eldridge Cleaver_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An age is called Dark, .....................................*

*not because the light fails to shine, ..........................................*

*but because people refuse to see it.* 

_James A. Michener_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Three billion people on the face of the earth go to bed hungry every night, .....................*

*but four billion people go to bed every night .............................*

*hungry for a simple word of encouragement and recognition.* 

_Cavett Robert_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our society must make it right .........................................*

*and possible for old people not to fear the young..................................*

* or be deserted by them,......................................*

* for the test of a civilization is the way that it cares for its helpless members.* 

_Pearl Buck__, My Several Worlds, 1954_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you work for someone, then work for them: Speak well of them and stand by the institution they represent....................................*

*Remember, an ounce of loyalty is worth a pound of cleverness...........................*

*If you must growl, condemn, and eternally find fault, resign your position and when you are on the outside, complain to your hearts content....................................*

*but as long as you are a part of the institution do not condemn it.* 

_Elbert Hubbard_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The nail that stands out will be hammered down.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Superstition is foolish, childish, primitive and irrational .............................................*

*but how much does it cost you to knock on wood?* 

_Judith Viorst__, "Love, Guilt & the Meaning of Life, Etc."_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are two kinds of people,..........................................*

* those who do the work and those who take the credit...........................................*

* Try to be in the first group; there is less competition there."*

_Indira Gandhi_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will........................................*

* which helps us to make a decision without information.* 

_John Erskine_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We forfeit three-fourths of ourselves ...............................................*

*in order to be like other people.* 

_Arthur Schopenhauer_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*(The secret of] how to live without resentment or embarrassment.......................................*

* in a world in which I was different from everyone else................................*

*..was to be indifferent to that difference*. 

_Al Capp__, âMy Well-Balanced Life on a Wooden Legâ, "Life (magazine)", May 23, 1960_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You are wise to climb Mt. Fuji......................................................*

*but a fool to do it twice.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An education isn't how much you have committed to memory, or even how much you know..........................................*

*It's being able to differentiate between what you know and what you don't."* 

_Anatole France_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The rain falls on the just and the unjust.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Hopi_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Age is only a number, a cipher for the records. ........................................*

*A man can't retire his experience. He must use it............................................*

* Experience achieves more with less energy and time.* 

_Bernard Baruch_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The existing world economic order constitutes a system of plundering and exploitation like no other in history.*

_Fidel Castro_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most of the things we decide are not what we know to be the best.........................................*

*We say yes, merely because we are driven into a corner and must say something."* 

_Frank Crane__, Essays_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is said that for money you can have everything, but you cannot. .................*

*You can buy food, but not appetite; medicine, but not health; knowledge but not wisdom; glitter, but not beauty; fun, but not joy; acquaintances, but not friends; servants, but not faithfulness; leisure, but not peace...................................*

*You can have the husk of everything for money, but not the kernel*. 

_Arne Garborg_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is so fast that there are days ........................................*

*when the person who says it can't be done................................*

* is interrupted by the person who is doing it."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It requires wisdom to understand wisdom:.......................................*

*the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.* 

_Walter Lippmann_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some men are born mediocre,................................*

*some men achieve mediocrity, ...............................*

*and some men have mediocrity thrust upon them. ..................................*

*With Major Major it had been all three.* 

_Joseph Heller_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice;...................................*

* it is not a thing to be waited for,.........................................*

* it is a thing to be achieved."* 

_William Jennings Bryan_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The way to get things done is not to mind who gets the credit for doing them."* 

_Benjamin Jowett_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not be desirous of having things done quickly..............................*

* Do not look at small advantages...................................*

* Desire to have things done quickly prevents their being done thoroughly..................*

* Looking at small advantages prevents great affairs from being accomplished*

_Confucius_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are two kinds of people,........................................*

* those who do the work and those who take the credit.........................................*

* Try to be in the first group; there is less competition there."* 

_Indira Gandhi_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Propaganda, to be effective, must be believed. .................................*

*To be believed, it must be credible......................................* 

*To be credible, it must be true.* 

_Hubert Humphrey_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only those who dare to fail greatly.............................................*

*can ever achieve greatly."* 

_Robert Francis Kennedy_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't steal. .....................................................*

*The government hates competition."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Curiosity is free-wheeling intelligence.* 

_Alistair Cooke_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Though most of us don't hunt, our eyes are still the great monopolists of our senses....................................................*

* To taste or touch your enemy or your food, you have to be unnervingly close to it. To smell or hear it, you can risk being further off.........................................*

* But vision can rush through the fields and up the mountains, travel across time, country, and parsecs of outer space, and collect bushel baskets of information as it goes.........................................*

*Animals that hear high frequencies better than we dobats and dolphins, for instanceseem to see richly with their ears, hearing geographically, but for us the world becomes most densely informative, most luscious, when we take it in through our eyes....................................*

*It may even be that abstract thinking evolved from our eyes' elaborate struggle to make sense of what they saw...................................*

*Seventy percent of the body's sense receptors cluster in the eyes, and it is mainly through seeing the world that we appraise and understand it.* 

_Diane Ackerman__, A Natural History of the Senses_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first law of dietetics seems to be if it tastes good, its bad for you.*

_Isaac Asimov_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who dance are thought mad by those who do not hear the music*

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*What do I want to take home from my summer vacation?.......................*

*Time. The wonderful luxury of being at rest.....................................*

*The days when you shut down the mental machinery that keeps life on track and let life simply wander....................................*

*The days when you stop planning, analyzing, thinking and just are. Summer is my period of grace.* 

_Ellen Goodman_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing is so strong as gentleness.............................................*


*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you want to fool the world,....................................*

* tell the truth. 
*
_Otto von Bismarck_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

. 
*Economics and politics are the governing powers of life today, ......................................*

*and that's why everything is so screwy*

_Joseph Campbell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Time goes by so fast, people go in and out of your life. ................................................*

*You must never miss the opportunity to tell these people how much they mean to you."*

-_Anon., attributed to "Cheers"_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action.......................................*

*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction.*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most people give up just when they're about to achieve success........................................*

* They quit on the one yard line. ....................................*

*They give up at the last minute of the game one foot from a winning touchdown."* 

_H. Ross Perot_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An expert is a man who has made all the mistakes, ....................................*

*which can be made, in a very narrow field.*

_Neils Bohr_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Spaghetti can be eaten most successfully if you inhale it like a vacuum cleaner.* 

_Sophia Loren_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is a companion that goes with us on a journey...................................*

* It reminds us to cherish each moment, because it will never come again. ...........................*

*What we leave behind is not as important as how we have lived.* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I am accustomed to sleep, ........................................*

*and in my dreams to imagine the same things that lunatics imagine when awake.*

_Rene Descartes__, Meditations on First Philosophy_




:drop:

----------


## Snala

Understanding begets empathy and compassion, 
even for the meanest beggar in the meanest city...

Christopher Paolini
(Eldest)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men occasionally stumble over the truth, ..............................................*

*but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever* 
*happened.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light,..............................................*

* but rather because its opponents eventually die and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it."* 

_Maxwell Planck_ 




:drop:

* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you love somebody, let them go. ....................................*

*If they return, they were always yours................................*

* If they don't, they never were."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fly and a flea in a flue*
*Were imprisoned, so what could they do?*
*Said the Flea, "Let us fly!"*
*Said the Fly, "Let us flee!"*
*So they fled through a flaw in the flue.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> *"If you love somebody, let them go. ....................................*
> 
> *If they return, they were always yours................................*
> 
> *If they don't, they never were."* 
> 
> _Anon._ 
> 
> 
> ...


I much prefer
*"If you love somebody, let them go. ....................................*


*If they return, they were always yours................................*



*If they don't, hunt them down and kill them."*

----------


## Chris Ryser

"*We count our miseries carefully,..............................................*

*and accept our blessings without much thought."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In parliament he again pressed the necessity of reducing expenditure. ........................................................*

*Friends warned him that he was flogging a dead horse."* 

_John Morley_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly,.............................................*

* but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway."* 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The whole secret of life is to be interested in one thing profoundly..............................*

* and in a thousand things well."* 

_Horace Walpole_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Thinking: ....................................*

*The talking of the soul with itself."*

_Plato_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who will use his skill and constructive imagination to see how much he can give for a dollar,....................................................*

* instead of how little he can give for a dollar, is bound to succeed*.

_Henry Ford_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Throw away those books and cassettes on inspirational leadership...............................*

*Send those consultants packing. ....................................*

*Know your job, set a good example for the people under you and put results over politics. ........................................*

*That's all the charisma you'll really need to succeed.* 

_Dyan Machan_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't talk .............................................*

*unless you can improve the silence*

_Jorge Luis Borges_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Friendship is like a prism .............................................*

*through which the many variations of beauty are revealed in our lives.*

_Anon._



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A professional is someone who can do his best work ............................................*

*when he doesn't feel like it.* 

_Alistair Cooke_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Constitution only gives people the right to pursue happiness. .......................................*

*You have to catch it yourself."* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If you don't own a dog, at least one,.................................................

there is not necessarily anything wrong with you, ...............................

but there may be something wrong with your life. 


_Roger Caras_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Every now and then a man's mind is stretched by a new idea or sensation,..................................................  .*

* and never shrinks back to its former dimensions."* 

_Oliver Wendell Holmes__, The Autocrat at the Breakfast Table, 1853_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"One thing you can't recycle is wasted time."* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Education is a weapon, whose effect depends on who holds it in his hands..................................*

* and at whom it is aimed.* 

_Josef Stalin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A critic is a man who knows the way........................................*

*but can't drive the car.* 

_Kenneth Tynan_




:drop:

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Good character is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Democracy is the recurrent suspicion............................................*

* that more than half of the people are right more than half the time.*

-_E.B. (Elwyn Brooks) White, New Yorker, July 3, 1944_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is a variable possession........................................*

*Every man is wise when pursued by a mad dog,...................................*

*fewer when pursued by a mad woman;......................................*

*only the wisest survive when attacked by a mad notion.* 

_Robertson Davies__, Marchbanks' Almanac_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two principles of established acceptance in morals;...............................*

* first, that self-interest is the mainspring of all of our actions,...................................*

* and secondly, that utility is the test of their value.* 

_Charles Caleb Colton__, Lacon, 1820_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only thing bad about a holiday is ...............................................*

*it is followed by a non-holiday.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started..............................................*

*Habit is what keeps you going.* 

_Jim Ryun_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A university professor set an examination question in which he asked what is the difference between ignorance and apathy..............................................*

* The professor had to give an A+ to a student who answered: I dont know and I dont care.* 

_Richard Pratt_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid situations in which you might make mistakes..............................................*

* may be the biggest mistake of all."* 

_Peter McWilliams__, Life 101_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"...the moral test of government is how that government treats those who are in the dawn of life,................................*


*the children; those who are in the twilight of life,...................................*


*the elderly; those who are in the shadows of life;...................................*


*the sick, the needy and the handicapped."* 


_Hubert Humphrey__, from his last speech, Washington, D.C., November 1, 1977_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer...............................*

* but wish we didn't.*

_Erica Jong_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we weren't all crazy,.........................................*

* we would go insane.* 

_Jimmy Buffett_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*They speak of my drinking....................................................*

* but never think of my thirst"*

_Scottish Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are often made by fools,........................................*

*and even more often by men who fail in equity because they hate equality:.......................................*

*but always by men, vain authorities who can resolve nothing.* 

_Michel de Montaigne_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To the world you might be one person, ............................................*


*but to one person you might be the world.* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only the wisest and stupidest of men never change."* 

_Confucius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who have one foot in the canoe, and one foot in the boat, ..........................................*

*are going to fall into the river*

_American Indian Proverb__, Tuscarora_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"How much more grievous are the consequences of anger...................................*

*than the causes of it."* 

_Marcus Aurelius_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action. ...................................................*

*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction.* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Charisma becomes the undoing of leaders..............................................* 

*It makes them inflexible, convinced of their own infallibility, unable to change*.

_Peter Drucker_


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Friends are treasures."* 

_Horace Bruns_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Learning by experience often is painful- ..........................................*

*and the more it hurts, the more you learn.* 

_Ralph Banks_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Believe those who seek the truth,......................................*

*doubt those who find it; ................................*

*doubt all, but do not doubt yourself.*

_André Gide__, from "Ainsi soit-il" [So Be It] (Journal 1939-1949_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When George Washington threw the dollar across the Rappahannock River,.......................*

*he didn't realize he was establishing a precedent for government spending.* 

_Harold Coffin__, "The San Francisco Examiner"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Jaltman

"Illegitimus Non Tatum Carborundum"....Translation..."Don't Let The *******s Wear You Down!"

Jess

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The difference between 'involvement' and 'commitment'...................................*


*is like an eggs-and-ham breakfast: the chicken was 'involved' ....................................*


*- the pig was 'committed'.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Jaltman

"Good management consists of showing average people how to do the work of superior people." John D. Rockefeller (1839-1937)

Jess

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Integrity is crucial for business success..............................................*

* - once you can fake that, you've got it made."* 

_Henry Ford_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A mediocre idea that guarantees enthusiasm ..........................................*


*will go further than a great idea that inspires no one.* 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 




:drop:

----------


## Jaltman

Success has a way of making room for those who know where they are going...
Anonymous

Jess

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those that lie down with dogs,.....................................*

* get up with fleas*

_American Indian Proverb__, Blackfoot_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When one of your dreams come true, ...................................................*

*you begin to look at the others more carefully."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some people never find it, some only pretend,................................................*

*but I just want to live happily ever after every now and then.* 

_Jimmy Buffett_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The entrepreneur is essentially a visualizer and an actualizer.....................................*

* He can visualize something, and when he visualizes it he sees exactly how to make it happen."* 

_Robert L. Schwartz_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You may be disappointed if you fail,.............................................*

* but you are doomed if you don't try."* 

_Beverly Sills_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I fell asleep reading a dull book and dreamed I kept on reading,..............................................*

*so I awoke from sheer boredom.* 

_Heinrich Heine_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Dress shabbily, they notice the dress..............................................*

* Dress impeccably, they notice the woman."* 

_Coco Chanel_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I don't deserve this award,..........................................*

* but I have arthritis....................................*

* and I don't deserve that either."* 

_Jack Benny_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One thousand days to learn;.............................................*

*ten thousand days to refine.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*What this power is I cannot say;.....................................*

*all I know is that it exists and it becomes available only when a man is in that state of mind in which he knows exactly what he wants and is fully determined not to quit until he finds it.* 

_Alexander Graham Bell_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is my conviction that pure mathematical construction enables us to discover the concepts and the laws connecting them,..................................................*

* which gives us the key to the understanding of nature ...................* 

*In a certain sense, therefore, I hold it true that pure thought can grasp reality, as the ancients dreamed."* 

_Albert Einstein__, 1933_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A consumer is a shopper.....................................*

*who is sore about something.*

_Harold Coffin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of education are bitter,............................................*

* but the fruit is sweet."* 

_Aristotle_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."* 

_Henry Kissinger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I just use my muscles as a conversation piece,..............................................*

*like someone walking a cheetah down 42nd Street*. 

_Arnold Schwarzenegger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Have you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot,..................................................*

*and anyone going faster than you is a maniac?*

_George Carlin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Common folk, not statesmen, nor generals nor great men of affairs, .................................................*

*but just simple plain men and women, can do something to build a better, peaceful world................................................*

*The future hope of peace lies with such personal .......... service.* 

_Henry Cadbury__, [accepting the Nobel Peace Prize]_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We count our miseries carefully,..................................................  .......*

*and accept our blessings without much thought."* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Public and private food in America has become eatable, here and there extremely good...................................................*

*Only the fried potatoes go unchanged, as deadly as before."* 

_Luigi Barzini__, O America, 1977_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Most successful men have not achieved their distinction by having some new talent or opportunity presented to them. ............*


*They have developed the opportunity that was at hand."* 

_Bruce Marton_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Not everything that can be counted counts,.......................................*

* and not everything that counts can be counted."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People like you and I, though mortal of course like everyone else, do not grow old no matter how long we live.......................................*

*[We] never cease to stand like curious children before the great mystery into which we were born.* 

_Albert Einstein__, in a letter to Otto Juliusburger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Be more concerned with your character than your reputation,..................................*

* because your character is what you really are,.........................................*

* while your reputation is merely what others think you are."* 

_John Wooden_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we weren't all crazy,..............................*

* we would go insane.* 

_Jimmy Buffett_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reality can be beaten ...................................*

*with enough imagination."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The bamboo that bends is stronger than the oak that resists.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every ambitious would-be empire, clarions it abroad that she is conquering the world to bring it peace,.......................................*

*security and freedom, and it is sacrificing her sons only for the most noble and humanitarian purposes....................................*

*That is a lie; and it is an ancient lie, yet generations still rise and believe it.* 

_Taylor Caldwell__, Testimony of Two Men, 1968_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will ....................................................*

*which helps us to make a decision without information.* 

_John Erskine_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I don't know the key to success,...................................................*

* but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."* 

_Bill Cosby_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most men are individuals no longer so far as their business, its activities, or its moralities are concerned...........................*


*They are not units but fractions.* 

_Woodrow Wilson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We all have the means to bestow on others the most lavish gifts; love, joy, peace, hope, kindness, acceptance, encouragement, laughter, forgiveness, time....................................*

* There is not enough money to buy them and not too little money to give them. ...............................................*

*The more you spend, the wealthier you become; yet nothing will cost you more than what you freely possess to give.* 

_Eden Eliot__,_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The Internet is like a vault with a screen door on the back....................................................*


*I don't need jackhammers and atom bomb to get in when I can walk through the door."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It's kind of fun to do the impossible. 
*
_Walt Disney_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them..........................................*

*And you don't have to keep them either. ................................*

*They keep you."* 

_Frank Crane__, Essays_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today than he was yesterday."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The people who oppose your ideas are inevitably those who represent the established order........................................*

*that your ideas will upset."* 

_Anthony D'Angelo_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.*

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 




:drop:

----------


## fjpod

Gotta give you credit, Chris, for getting up this early every day.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Virtue is not left to stand alone.......................................*

*He who practices it will have neighbors.* 

_Confucius__, The Confucian Analects_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Being powerful is like being a lady......................................*

*If you have to tell people you are, you aren't.* 

_Margaret Thatcher_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If one does not know to which port one is sailing,........................................*

*no wind is favorable."*

_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People demand freedom of speech as a compensation for the freedom of thought...................................................*

*which they seldom use.* 

_Søren Kierkegaard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The temporary good is enemy to the permanent best.* 

_Bill Wilson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god;.....................................................*

* it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality."* 

_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a task has once begun................................*

*Never leave it till it's done.*

*Be the labor great or small.*

*Do it well or not at all.*


_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All progress occurs.................................................*

* because people dare to be different."* 

_Harry Millner_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It seemed rather incongruous that in a society of supersophisticated communication,...........................................*

*we often suffer from a shortage of listeners.* 

_Erma Bombeck__, "If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries...", 1971_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Recognition is the greatest motivator."* 

_Gerard C. Eakedale_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only time people dislike gossip is when you gossip about them.* 

_Will Rogers_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first man to compare the cheeks of a young woman to a rose was obviously a poet; .............................................*

*the first to repeat it was possibly an idiot.* 

_Salvador Dali_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I like pigs......................................................*

* Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us.........................................*

* Pigs treat us as equals.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who chooses the beginning of a road chooses the place it leads to.................................*


*It is the means that determine the end.* 

_Harry Emerson Fosdick_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Being born in a duck yard does not matter, ...............................................*

*if only you are hatched from a swan's egg.* 

_Hans Christian Andersen__, "The Ugly Duckling"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Through radio I look forward to a united states of the world.............................*

*Radio is standardizing the peoples of the earth, English will become the universal language because it is predominantly the language of the ether. .............................*

*The most important aspect of radio is its sociological influence"* 

_Arthur Edwin Kennelly__, 1926_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is very different now..........................................*

* For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty, and all forms of human life."*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy__, Inaugural Address_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Many a man is praised for his reserve and so-called shyness........................................*

*when he is simply too proud to risk making a fool of himself."* 

_Joseph Priestley__, All About Ourselves and Other Essays_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No man can discover his own talents."* 

_Brendan Francis_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never lend books, for no one ever returns them...........................................*

*The only books I have in my library are those that other folks have lent me.* 

_Anatole France_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Home is where you hang your childhood,.....................................*

*and Mississippi to me is the beauty spot of creation, a dark, wide spacious land that you can breathe in.*

_Tennessee (Thomas Lanier) Williams_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The money you have gives you freedom; ...........................................*

*the money you pursue enslaves you.* 

_Jean Jacques Rousseau_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens,.........................................*

*not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life.........................*

*A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes.........................................*

*It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A truth that's told with bad intent 
Beats all the lies you can invent.* 

_William Blake__, Auguries of Innocence_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Believe it can be done..............................................*

*When you believe something can be done, really believe, your mind will find the ways to do it............................................*

*Believing a solution paves the way to solution.* 

_Dr. David Schwartz_ 




*:drop:


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People need trouble -- a little frustration to sharpen the spirit on, toughen it. ...................................................*

*Artists do; I don't mean you need to live in a rat hole or gutter, but you have to learn fortitude, endurance.........................................*

* Only vegetables are happy.* 

_William Faulkner_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A newspaper is lumber made malleable. It is ink made into words and pictures...................................................*

*It is conceived, born, grows up and dies of old age in a day.* 

_Jim Bishop_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Fashion is the science of appearances,..........................................*

*and it inspires one with the desire to seem rather than to be.* 

_Edwin Hubbell Chapin_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Practical politics consists in ignoring facts.* 

_Henry Adams__, The Education of Henry Adams, 1907_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We do not err because truth is difficult to see...................................................*

* It is visible at a glance. We err because this is more comfortable.* 

_Alexandr Solzhenitsyn_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Why should we look to the past in order to prepare for the future? ..................................*

*Because there is nowhere else to look.* 

_James Burke_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reality is merely an illusion, .................................................*

*albeit a persistent one.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Where talent is a dwarf, .......................................*

*self-esteem is a giant."* 

-_J. Petit-Senn, Conceits and Caprices_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete,.................................................*

* everybody will respect you."* 

_Lao-Tzu_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have observed that the world has suffered far less from ignorance than from pretensions to knowledge. ..................................................*

*It is not skeptics or explorers but fanatics and ideologues who menace decency and progress...................................................*

*No agnostic ever burned anyone at the stake or tortured a pagan, a heretic, or an unbeliever.* 

_Daniel J. Boorstin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Doubts are the ants in the pants of faith................................................*

*They keep it awake and moving.* 

_Frederick Buechner_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is not necessary to change. .......................................................*

*Survival is not mandatory."* 

_W. Edwards Deming_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Education is a weapon, whose effect depends on who holds it in his hands............................................*

*and at whom it is aimed.* 

_Josef Stalin_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first panacea for a misguided nation is inflation of the currency*
*the second is war. ..............................*

*Both bring a temporary prosperity; both bring a permanent ruin. .....................*

*But both are the refuge of political and economic opportunists. ..........................*

_Ernest Hemingway_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light,......................................................  ....*

*but rather because its opponents eventually die and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it."* 

_Maxwell Planck_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character,................................

 give him power." 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*And this I believe: that the free, exploring mind of the individual human is the most valuable thing in all the world..................................*

* And this I would fight for: the freedom of the mind to take any direction it wishes, undirected............................................*

* And this I must fight against: any idea, religion, or government which limits or destroys the individual.* 

_John Steinbeck__, East of Eden_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Doing the best at this moment.............................................*

*puts you in the best place for the next moment.*

_Oprah Winfrey_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you can look back on your life with contentment,...........................................*

* you have one of man's most precious gifts -- a selective memory."*

_Jim Fiebig_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When one door closes, another opens;.........................................*

*but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door..................................*

*that we do not see the one which has opened for us.*

_Alexander Graham Bell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"He who dies with the most toys is,.............................................*

*nonetheless, still dead."* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first rule of any technology used in a business is that automation applied to an efficient operation will* 
*magnify the efficiency. ...............................................*

*The second is that automation applied to an inefficient operation* 
*will magnify the inefficiency.* 

_Bill Gates_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is the most precious element of human existence. .......................................*

*The successful person knows how to put energy into time and how to draw success from time.* 

_Denis Waitley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only time you don't fail is the last time you try anything --............................*

*and it works."* 

_William Strong_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I'm very pleased with each advancing year. It stems back to when I was forty...............................................*

* I was a bit upset about reaching that milestone, but an older friend consoled me...................................................*

*'Don't complain about growing old - many, many people do not have that privilege'.* 

_Earl Warren_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A committee is a group that keeps minutes and loses hours.*

_Milton Berle_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I* hate television. .........................................*

*I hate it as much as peanuts.........................................*

* But I can't stop eating peanuts.* 

_Orson Welles_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If most of us remain ignorant of ourselves,..................................................  .*

* it is because self-knowledge is painful ............................................................  .*

*and we prefer the pleasures of illusion.* 

_Aldous Huxley__, The Perennial Philosophy [1946], Chapter 9_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A thick skin is a gift from God.* 

_Konrad Adenauer_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Trade is much superior to piracy...........................................*

*You can rob and kill a man but once,.......................................*

*but you can cheat him again and again."* 

_Louis L'Amour__, The Walking Drum_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you go in for argument, take care of your temper...................................* 

*Your logic, if you have any, will take care of itself.* 

_Joseph Farrell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No horse gets anywhere until he is harnessed............................................*

*No life ever grows great until it is focused, dedicated, and disciplined.* 

_Harry Emerson Fosdick_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In reality, serendipity accounts for one percent of the blessings we receive in life,work and love.* 

*The other 99 percent is due to our efforts.* 

_Peter McWilliams_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Words are finite organs of the infinite mind........................................*

*They cannot cover the dimensions of what is in truth...........................*

*They break, chop, and impoverish it.* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Work is the true elixir of life...................................*

* The busiest man is the happiest man. Excellence in any art or profession is attained only by hard and persistent work..........................................*

*Never believe that you are perfect..........................*

*When a man imagines, even after years of striving, that he has attained perfection, his decline begins."* 

_Sir Theodore Martin__, Said at reaching the age of 92_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When one of your dreams come true, ...............................................*

*you begin to look at the others more carefully." 
*
_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People like you and I, though mortal of course like everyone else, do not grow old no matter how long we live............................................*

*.[We] never cease to stand like curious children before the great mystery into which we were born.* 

_Albert Einstein__, in a letter to Otto Juliusburger_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I used to dread getting older ............................................*

*because I thought I would not be able to do all the things I wanted to do,.....................*

* but now that I am older I find that I don't want to do them.* 

_Nancy Astor__, In "Hammer and Tongues," by Brown and O'Connor, 1986_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The simplest questions are the most profound.* 

*Where were you born?*

*Where is your home?*

*Where are you going?*

*What are you doing?*

*Think about these once in awhile, and watch your answers change.* 

_Richard Bach__, Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah, 1977_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You must stick to your convictions.................................................  ...*

*but be ready to abandon your assumptions*

_Denis Waitley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A thing moderately good is not so good as it ought to be......................................*

* Moderation in temper is always a virtue;..............................................*

* but moderation in principle is always a vice.*

_Thomas Paine_ 





:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

"_The harder somebody argues...._
_The more likely they are wrong..._

Anonomus

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If oppurtunity doesn't knock,..............................................*

* build a door. 
*
_Milton Berle_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside..........................................*

*Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust."* 

_Karl Kraus_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real leader faces the music,.................................................*

* even when he doesn't like the tune." 
*
_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Framers of the Bill of Rights did not purport to "create" rights...................................*

* Rather, they designed the Bill of Rights to prohibit our Government from infringing rights and liberties presumed to be preexisting.* 

_Justice William J. Brennan, Jr._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who wins is the average man,*
* 
Not built on any particular plan;*

*Not blessed with any particular luck *

*Just steady and earnest and full of pluck.*

*The man who wins is the man who works,*

_Conrad Hilton__, from autobiography "Be My Guest", 1957_





:drop:

Who neither labor nor trouble shirks;
Who uses his hands, his head, his eyes-
The man who wins is the man who tries.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Man is a rational animal who always loses his temper...............................................*

* when called upon to act in accordance with the dictates of reason.* 

_Orson Welles_

----------


## Catguyphx

*Never pass up an opportunity to keep your mouth shut!:finger:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Why should we look to the past in order to prepare for the future? ..........................................*

*Because there is nowhere else to look.*

_James Burke_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We're having something a little different this year for Thanksgiving................................*

*Instead of a turkey, we're having a swan. ......................................*

*You get more stuffing.* 

_George Carlin_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any new venture goes through the following stages:.........................................*

*Enthusiasm, complication, disillusionment, search for the guilty, punishment of the innocent..............................................*

*and decoration of those who did nothing.* 

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second............................................*


*When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. .....................................*


*That's relativity."* 

-_Albert Einstein, On relativity_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No Act of Kindness, no matter how small,................................*

*is ever wasted.* 

_Aesop_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only Socrates knew, after a lifetime of unceasing labor, that he was ignorant....................................................  ..*

*Now every high-school student knows that. How did it become so easy?* 

_Allan Bloom__, The Closing of the American Mind, introduction, 1987_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We think too small..........................................*

*Like the frog at the bottom of the well. He thinks the sky is only as big as the top of the well........................................*

* If he surfaced, he would have an entirely different view. 
*
_Mao Tse Tung_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A new public opinion must be created privately and unobtrusively................................*


*The existing one is maintained by the press, by propaganda, by organization, and by financial and other* 
*influences which are at its disposal. ................................................*


*The unnatural way of spreading ideas must be opposed by the natural one, which goes from man to man* 
*and relies solely on the truth of the thoughts and the hearer's receptiveness for new truth.* 

_Albert Schweitzer_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In Words, as Fashions, the same Rule will hold;.......................*

*Alike Fantastick, if too New, or Old;*

*Be not the first by whom the New are tryd,*

*Nor yet the last to lay the Old aside.*

_Alexander Pope__, Essay On Criticism_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ditch your white panties for yellow ones.....................................*

*Sounds crazy, but color theorists say your body absorbs the vibration of colors,.............................................*

*which, in turn, affects your brain and can actually alter your mood. ...................*

*Yellow connects us.*

[Number 1 among 15 recommendations to achieve split second serenity. Others included hanging a crystal from your rear-view mirror, challenging your brain by wearing your watch on the opposite wrist, taking a different route to work, and stirring your coffee backwards.] 

_Anon.__, ""Fitness" magazine"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never become so much of an expert that you stop gaining expertise................................................*

*View life as a continuous learning experience. 
*
_Denis Waitley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It's not the load that breaks you down .............................................*

*- it's the way you carry it.* 

_Lou Holtz_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We hate some persons because we do not know them,...................................*

* and will not know them because we hate them.* 

_Charles Caleb Colton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I'd rather be a could-be if I cannot be an are;........................*

* because a could-be is a maybe who is reaching for a star. ..........................*

*I'd rather be a has-been than a might-have-been, by far;.....................*

*for a might have-been has never been, but a has was once an are."* 

_Milton Berle_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Now more than ever before, the people are responsible for the character of their Congress.....................................*

* If that body be ignorant, reckless and corrupt, it is because the people tolerate ignorance, recklessness and corruption...................................* 

*If it be intelligent, brave and pure, it is because the people demand these high qualities to represent them in the national legislature .......................*

*If the next centennial does not find us a great nation............................*

*it will be because those who represent the enterprise, the culture, and the morality of the nation do not aid in controlling the political forces."*

_James Garfield__, 1877_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The nail that stands out will be hammered down.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The entire essence of America is the hope to first make money -- ....................................*

*then make money with money -- .....................................*

*then make lots of money with lots of money."* 

_Paul Erdman_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only Socrates knew, after a lifetime of unceasing labor, that he was ignorant............................................*

*Now every high-school student knows that..................................*

*How did it become so easy?* 

_Allan Bloom__, The Closing of the American Mind, introduction, 1987_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nobody trips over  mountains. ..........................................

It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble......................................

Pass all the  pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the most exciting and encouraging truths in life is that we can always become someone new......................................

We never have to settle for who we are.* 

_Scott Sorrell







:drop:
_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Half the world is  composed of idiots,...........................................

the other half of people clever enough to take indecent  advantage of them."
* 
_Walter Kerr_ 





:drop:

----------


## eryn

*Quote for the day:*

*'Whatever you give a woman, she's going to multiply.*


*If you give her a house, she'll give you a home.*


* If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal**.*

*If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart.*

 *She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her.'*

*So, if you give her crap,*
*you will receive more s**t than any one human being can handle.*:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our greatest glory is not in never falling,........................................*

* but in rising every time we fall."* 

_Confucius_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it,......................................*

*but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd."* 

Anon







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The difference between a boss and a leader:........................................*

* a boss says, 'Go!' ........................................*

* a leader says, 'Let's go!'"* 

_E. M. Kelly__, Growing Disciples, 1995_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Change the changeable,.........................................*

*accept the unchangeable,....................................*

*and remove yourself from the unacceptable.* 

_Denis Waitley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When elephants fight it is the grass that suffers."* 

_African Proverb_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog.................................*

*You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart...............................................*

*You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.* 

_Anon._



 
"Fanny"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never measure the height of a mountain until you have reached the top.................* 

*Then you will see how low it was.* 

_Dag Hammarskjold_ 







:drop:

----------


## optifocus

> Politicians and diapers have one thing in common...............
> 
> They should both be changed regularly and ...............
> 
> for the same reason.
> 
> :drop:


Haa haaa.......:cheers:        Now that was good one....:). I hate this system of country being ruled by disgusting politicians...

----------


## optifocus

"The day you stop making Excuses and blaming others is the day you start on your way to TOP"

"Nothing great in the world has ever been accomplished without PASSION"

"Decide to Change continuously before CHANGE Changes you"

"The greatest waste in the world is the difference between what we are and what we could become"

"Make Commitments you can keep and keep the Commitments you make"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man is not old................................................*

*until regrets take the place of dreams.* 

_John Barrymore_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I believe in an open mind,.................................................*

*but not so open that your brains fall out.* 

_Arthur Hays Sulzberger_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I don't know what your destiny will be,.....................................*

*but one thing I do know:.....................................*

*the only ones among you who will be really happy are those who have sought and found how to serve.* 

_Albert Schweitzer_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No man needs a vacation so much as the man who has just had one.* 

_Elbert Hubbard_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Women and cats will do as they please,......................................*

*and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.* 

_Robert A. Heinlein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Suppose we were able to share meanings freely without a compulsive urge to impose our view....................................................*

*or conform to those of others and without distortion and self-deception......................................*

*Would this not constitute a real revolution in culture?* 

_David Bohm_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Years ago we discovered the exact point the dead center of middle age. ................................*

*It occurs when you are too young to take up golf....................................*

*and too old to rush up to the net.* 

_Franklin Pierce Adams__, "Nods and Becks", "New England Primer", 1944_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Knowing is not enough; we must apply.........................................*

*Willing is not enough; we must do."* 

_Johann von Goethe_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There are many ways of going forward,.........................................*

* but only one way of standing still."* 

_Franklin D. Roosevelt_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experiences are savings which a miser puts aside. .............................................*

*Wisdom is an inheritance which a wastrel cannot exhaust."* 

_Karl Kraus_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I would not dare to say that there is a direct relation between mathematics and madness, .......................................*

*but there is no doubt that great mathematicians suffer from maniacal characteristics, delirium and symptoms of schizophrenia.* 

_John Forbes Nash_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."* 

_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only real mistake is the one from which we learn nothing."* 

_John Powell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Take care that the face that looks out from the mirror in the morning is a pleasant face....................................................*

*You may not see it again during the day, but others will.* 


_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is like electricity..........................................*

*There is no permanently wise man,.........................*

*but men capable of wisdom, who, being put into certain company, or other favorable conditions,......................................*

*become wise for a short time, as glasses rubbed acquire electric power for a while. 
*
_Ralph Waldo Emerson__, "Clubs," Society and Solitude, 1870_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"As to diseases, make a habit of two things - .......................................*

*to help, or at least, to do no harm."* 

_Hippocrates__, Epidemics_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Without ambition one starts nothing.......................................*

*Without work one finishes nothing. The prize will not be sent to you...................................*

*You have to win it. The man who knows how will always have a job.........................................*

*The man who also knows why will always be his boss. 
*
_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 






:drop:

----------


## HRubin68

"The only effective way to do it, is to do it." -Amelia Erhardt  :D

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If an elderly but distinguished scientist says that something is possible,............................*

*he is almost certainly right;..................................*

*but if he says that it is impossible,.................................*

*he is very probably wrong.* 

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One finger cannot lift a pebble.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Hopi_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best way to get yourself a reputation as a dangerous citizen.........................*

*is to go about repeating the very phrases which our founding fathers used in the struggle for independence.* 


_Charles Austin Beard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The people who oppose your ideas are inevitably those who represent the established order...................................................*

*that your ideas will upset."* 

_Anthony D'Angelo_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*At times to be silent is to lie..........................................*

*You will win because you have enough brute force. But you will not convince.............................................*

*For to convince you need to persuade....................................*

*And in order to persuade you would need what you lack: Reason and Right.* 

-_Miguel de Unamuno, in a confrontation with fascist General Milan-Astray, at the University of Salamanca_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is by the goodness of God that we have those three unspeakably precious things:.........................................*

*freedom of speech,.....................................*

*freedom of conscience,................................*

*and the prudence never to practice either of them."* 

_Mark Twain_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Modern invention has banished the spinning wheel,..................................*

*and the same law of progress makes the woman of today a different woman from her grandmother.* 

_Susan B. Anthony_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When a man's knowledge is not in order,...........................................*

*the more of it he has,.................................*

*the greater will be his confusion.* 

_Herbert Spencer_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to deserve honors and not have them............................................*

*than to have them and not deserve them."* 

_Mark Twain_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, ............................*

*worry about the future, or anticipate troubles..................................*

* but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly."* 

_Buddha_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Democracy is the recurrent suspicion ...........................................*

*that more than half of the people are right more than half the time. 
*
_E.B. (Elwyn Brooks) White__, New Yorker, July 3, 1944_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood................................*

*Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less*

_Marie Curie__, attributed_ 





:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Concidering the form of her demise, Marie might have been better off if she had feared more and been more cautious about learning.

Chip

----------


## Chris Ryser

*America is so vast that almost everything said about it is likely to be true, ....................................................*

*and the opposite is probably equally true.* 

_James T. Farrell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who will use his skill and constructive imagination to see how much he can give for a dollar,....................................................*

*instead of how little he can give for a dollar, is bound to succeed.* 

_Henry Ford_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I am an optimist, unrepentant and militant....................................*

*After all, in order not to be a fool an optimist must know how sad a place the world can be...................................................* 

*It is only the pessimist who finds this out anew every day.* 

_Peter Ustinov_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*New knowledge is the most valuable commodity on earth..................................................*

*The more truth we have to work with, the richer we become.* 

_Kurt Vonnegut__, Breakfast of Champions, May, 1973_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One thousand days to learn;...........................................*

*ten thousand days to refine.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The greater danger for most of us is not that our aim is too high and we miss it,.....................................................*

*but that it is too low and we hit it.* 

_Michelangelo Buonarroti__, (attributed)_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings;............................................*

*the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries."* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today enormous effort goes into convincing the American public that we're just consumers of media manipulation and sound-bites and spin doctors.....................................................  ..*

*That we care only about ourselves, money, and "stuff". That acting out of passion and conviction "doesn't make a difference".................................*

*But all history shows that it does.* 

_Bernadine Dorn_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If your outgo exceeds your income............................................*

*your upkeep will be your downfall.* 

_Anon.__, attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as "an old saying"_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We must live for the few who know and appreciate us, who judge and absolve us,......................................*

*and for whom we have the same affection and indulgence...............................*

*The rest I look upon as a mere crowd...from whom there is nothing to be expected but fleeting emotions.* 

_Sarah Bernhardt__, "The Memoirs of Sarah Bernhardt," ch. 9, 1977 edition._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Socialism in general has a record of failure so blatant.....................................*

*that only an intellectual could ignore or evade it.* 

_Thomas Sowell_ 






:drop:

----------


## chip anderson

Amen to the above!

For those of you who don't know Amen translates as:

"Truth"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Old people shouldn't eat health foods. ...........................................*

*They need all the preservatives they can get. 
*
_Robert Orben_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A family is a unit composed not only of children but of men, women,........................................*

*an occasional animal,......................................*

* and the common cold.* 

_Ogden Nash_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A snowflake is one of God's most fragile creations,.............................*


*but look what they can do when they stick together!*

_Anon._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one means all he says, and yet very few say all they mean,.............................*

*for words are slippery and thought is vicious.
*
_Henry Adams__, The Education of Henry Adams, 1907_ 

[won the Pulitzer Prize in 1919 after Adam's death] 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Learning by experience often is painful- .......................................................*

*and the more it hurts, the more you learn.* 

_Ralph Banks_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The future is an unknown, but a somewhat predictable unknown..................................*

*To look to the future we must first look back upon the past. That is where the seeds of the future were planted.......................................*

*I never think of the future. It comes soon enough.*

_Albert Einstein__, Interview, 1930_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one appreciates the very special genius of your conversation as the dog does. 
*
_Christopher Morley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough...........................................*

*to get money from it.* 

_Stephen Leacock_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great tragedy of science -- ..................................................*

*the slaying of a beautiful hypothesis by an ugly fact.* 

_Thomas Henry Huxley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The larger a man's roof,.............................................*

*the more snow it collects.* 

_Proverb_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete,.............................................*

*everybody will respect you." 
*
_Lao-Tzu_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The road to positivity..................................................  .........*

* is strewn with the abandoned vehicles of the faint-hearted*. 

_Peter McWilliams_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When a man's knowledge is not in order,......................................*

*the more of it he has,..................................*

*the greater will be his confusion.*

_Herbert Spencer_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three kinds of intelligence;..............................*

*one kind understands things for itself,................................*

*the other appreciates what others can understand,.............................*

*the third understands neither for itself nor through others..............................*

*This first kind is excellent, the second good, and the third kind useless. 
*
_Niccolo Machiavelli__, The Prince, 1514_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A canner exceedingly canny*
*One morning remarked to his granny:*
*“A canner can can*
*Any thing that he can..............*

*But a canner can’t can a can, can he?"*

_Carolyn Wells_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration ...............................................*

*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison__, One of the many proverbs/sayings written by Thomas Edison._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If your ship doesn't come in,.......................................*

*swim out to it.* 

_Jonathan Winters_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Make progress one time and it makes you happy............................................*

*Make progress day after day, week after week and it makes you a champion. 
*
_Greg Werner_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our present addiction to pollsters and forecasters is a symptom of our chronic uncertainty about the future...........................................* 

*We watch our experts read the entrails of statistical tables and graphs the way the ancients watched their soothsayers read the entrails of a chicken.*

_Eric Hoffer_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We should take care not to make the intellect our god;............................*

*it has, of course, powerful muscles,* 

*but no personality."*

_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Miss Nancy

Jam tomorrow, and jam yesterday, but never today.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second........................................*

*When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour...........................*

*That's relativity."* 

_Albert Einstein__, On relativity_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism,......................................*


*but under the name of liberalism, they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program........................................*



*until one day America will be a Socialist nation without ever knowing how it happened*. 

_Norman Thomas_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Start by doing what is necessary,.......................................*

*then do what is possible,..................................*

*and suddenly you are doing the impossible*.

_Saint Francis of Assisi_ 





:drop:

----------


## rinselberg

deleted

----------


## Chris Ryser

> _Arizona State University cosmologist Lawrence Krauss_
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29353276/


Very good..................so i am letting you have the honour of the day.

and have a good one

Chris



:drop:

----------


## rinselberg

> We live at a very interesting time, namely the only time in which we can empirically verify that we live in a very interesting time.


_Arizona State University cosmologist Lawrence Krauss_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29353276/



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Truth is heavy,............................*

*so few men carry it.* 

_Jewish Folk Saying_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only Irish Coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups:....................*

*alcohol, caffeine, sugar, fat.* 

_Alex Levine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"That leaves 93 percent of "potential" untapped..................................*

*Humans only use 10 percent of the brain and 7 percent of company databases,................................................*

*yet were always 100 percent sure of everything.............................* 

*That just doesnt add up."* 

_Christina Bultinck__, Mine Your Own Business, "Executive Update magazine"_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We live in a moment of history where change is so speeded up....................................*

*that we begin to see the present only when it is already disappearing."* 

_R. D. Laing__, The Politics of Experience_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As an example to others, and not that I care for moderation myself,...................................................*

*it has always been my rule never to smoke when asleep and never to refrain when awake. 
*
_Mark Twain__, 70th birthday speech_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We all live under the same sky,...............................................*

*but we don't all have the same horizon.* 

_Konrad Adenauer_ 








:drop:

----------


## rinselberg

> Who wrote the first book of optic's and when ????????


Yo' Chris, think you meant to put this question in that other thread "Do you know your optical past?", but hey--I'm all over this one!

The Book of Optics (Arabic: Kitab al-Manazir, Latin: De Aspectibus) was a seven volume treatise on optics, physics, anatomy, mathematics and psychology written by the Iraqi Arab Muslim scientist Ibn al-Haytham (Latinized as Alhacen or Alhazen in Europe) from 1011 to 1021, when he was under house arrest in Cairo, Egypt. The book had an important influence on the development of optics, and science in general, as it drastically transformed the understanding of light and vision, and introduced the experimental scientific method. As a result, Ibn al-Haytham has been described as the "father of optics", the "pioneer of the modern scientific method", and the "first scientist". The Book of Optics has been ranked alongside Isaac Newton's Philosophiae Naturalis Principia Mathematica as one of the most influential books ever written in the history of physics. 

http://www.babylon.com/definition/Bo...Optics/English

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Intel has announced its next chip:........................*

*the Repentium." 
*
_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The biggest danger for a politician is to shake hands with a man who is physically stronger,..................................*

*has been drinking and is voting for the other guy.*

_William Proxmire__, In NY "Herald Tribune", February 16, 1964_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you make a mistake, don't look back at it long................................*

*Take the reason of the thing into your mind and then look forward...................*

*Mistakes are lessons of wisdom. The past cannot be changed............................*

*The future is yet in your power.* 

_Hugh White_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We can try to avoid making choices by doing nothing,.................................*

*but even that is a decision." 
*
_Gary Collins_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can do anything if you have enthusiasm. ....................................................*

*Enthusiasm is the yeast that makes your hopes rise to the stars. With it, there is accomplishment. ...............................................*

*Without it there are only alibis."* 

Henry Ford






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To doubt everything or to believe everything are two equally convenient solutions;..................................................*

* both dispense with the necessity of reflection.* 

_Henri Poincare_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No bird soars too high if he soars with his own wings."* 

_William Blake_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man who does not think for himself does not think at all. ........................*

*It is grossly selfish to require of one's neighbour that he should think in the same way, and hold the same opinions. Why should he?.......................*

*If he can think, he will probably think differently.* 

*If he cannot think, it is monstrous to require thought of any kind from him.* 

_Oscar Wilde__, The soul of man under Socialism (essay), 1891_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Whether you believe you can do a thing or not,.............................*

*you are right."* 

_Henry Ford_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I just use my muscles as a conversation piece,...........................................*

*like someone walking a cheetah down 42nd Street.*

_Arnold Schwarzenegger_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not fear to be excentric in opinion,..............................*

*for every opinion now accepted was once eccentric.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Stubbornness does have its helpful features..............................................*

*You always know what you're going to be thinking tomorrow.* 

_Glen Beaman_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Old times" never come back and I suppose it's just as well........................................*

*What comes back is a new morning every day in the year, and that's better.* 

_George E. Woodberry_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great virtue of free enterprise is that it forces existing businesses to meet the test of the market continuously, to produce products that meet consumer demands at lowest cost,or else be driven from the market...........................................*

*It is a profit-and-loss system. ...............................................*

*Naturally, existing businesses generally prefer to keep out competitors in other ways.....................................*

*That is why the business community, despite its rhetoric, has so often been a major enemy of truly free enterprise.*

_Milton Friedman_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought ..................................*

*without accepting it."* 

_Aristotle_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Going to work for a large company is like getting on a train.................................*

*Are you going sixty miles an hour or is the train going sixty miles an hour and you're just sitting still?"* 

_J. Paul Getty_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Read, every day, something no one else is reading....................................*

*Think, every day, something no one else is thinking.................................*

*Do, every day, something no one else would be silly enough to do............................*

*It is bad for the mind to continually be part of unanimity."* 

_Christopher Morley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who will use his skill and constructive imagination to see how much he can give for a dollar,...........................................*

*instead of how little he can give for a dollar, is bound to succeed.* 

_Henry Ford_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This depression was deep,.....................................................*

*and you don't climb out of anything as quick as you fall in.* 

_Will Rogers__, December 31, 1933_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An expert is a man who has made all the mistakes,..............................................*

*which can be made, in a very narrow field.*

_Neils Bohr_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Let me remind you that credit is the lifeblood of business,..................................*

*the lifeblood of prices and jobs.* 

_Herbert Hoover__, Address at Des Moines, Iowa, October 4, 1932_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All our knowledge begins with the senses,.......................................*

*proceeds then to the understanding, and ends with reason.*

*There is nothing higher than reason.*

_­Immanuel Kant__, Critique of Pure Reason, 1781_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The master in the art of living makes little distinction between his work and his play,......................................*

*his labor and his leisure, his mind and his body, his information and his recreation, his love and his religion........................................*

*He hardly knows which is which. He simply pursues his vision of excellence at whatever he does, leaving others to decide whether he is working or playing.................................*

*To him he's always doing both.* 

_James A. Michener__, attributed_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fly and a flea in a flue*

*Were imprisoned, so what could they do?*

*Said the Flea, "Let us fly!"*

*Said the Fly, "Let us flee!"*

*So they fled through a flaw in the flue.*

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today, as in the Gilded Age, we live in a world where a morality of personal responsibility rubs shoulders with a culture of greed and of flagrant social irresponsibility.........................................*

*Now as then, business has shed its collective responsibility for employees - just as government has for its citizens.* 

_Charles Derber__, Corporation Nation, p28_ 








:drop:

----------


## wolfman

"O Lord, help me to be pure, but not yet."

 -- Saint Augustine

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men are like a deck of cards..................................................*

*You'll find the occasional king,..................................*

*but most are jacks."* 


_Laura Swenson_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Too many people spend money they haven't earned,...........................*

*to buy things they don't want,.................................*

*to impress people they don't like.*

_Will Rogers_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only the wisest and stupidest of men never change."* 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To avoid criticism,.......................................*

* do nothing, say nothing,..............................................*

* and be nothing."* 


_Elbert Hubbard_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I don't know the key to success,........................................*

*but the key to failure is to try to please everyone."* 

_Bill Cosby_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you tell the truth,.......................................*

* you don't have to remember anything."* 

_Mark Twain_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some people see the cup as half empty........................................*

*Some people see the cup as half full. ..........................................*

*I see the cup as too large.*

_George Carlin_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort,................................................*

*but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."* 

_Martin Luther King, Jr._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We all live under the same sky,..........................................*

*but we don't all have the same horizon.*

_Konrad Adenauer_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is the coin of your life....................................*

*It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent..................................................*

*Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.* 

-_Carl Sandburg_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One fine day in the middle of the night
Two dead boys got up to fight
Back to back they faced each other
Drew their swords and shot each other
One was blind and the other couldn't see
So they chose a dummy for a referee.
A blind man went to see fair play
A dumb man went to shout "hooray!"
A paralysed donkey passing by
Kicked the blind man in the eye
Knocked him through a nine inch wall
Into a dry ditch and drowned them all
A deaf policeman heard the noise
And came to arrest the two dead boys
If you don't believe this storys true,
Ask the blind man, he saw it too!* 

_Anon.__, Two Dead Boys [Folk rhyme]_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do you ever get the feeling that the only reason we have elections.......................................*

*is to find out if the polls were right?* 

_Robert Orben_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I've seen a look in dogs' eyes, a quickly vanishing look of amazed contempt,...................................................*

*and I am convinced that basically dogs think humans are nuts.* 

_John Steinbeck_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A politician is an animal which can sit on a fence ......................................*

*and yet keep both ears to the ground.* 

-_H. L. Mencken_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There is nothing wrong with America that the faith,.........................................*

*love of freedom, intelligence and energy of her citizens cannot cure."* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower__, no source found_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Gossip is the art of saying nothing in a way...................................................*

*that leaves practically nothing unsaid.* 

_Walter Winchell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You never really understand a person.....................................*

*until you consider things from his point of view.* 

_Harper Lee__, "To Kill a Mockingbird"_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life affords no greater responsibility,.................................*

*no greater privilege, than raising of the next generation.* 

_C. Everett Koop_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not be desirous of having things done quickly. ............................*

*Do not look at small advantages..............................*

*Desire to have things done quickly prevents their being done thoroughly.......................*

*Looking at small advantages prevents great affairs from being accomplished*. 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nature gives you the face you have at twenty.......................................*

*Life shapes the face you have at thirty. .....................................*

*But at fifty you get the face you deserve*

_Coco Chanel_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is a journey up a spiral staircase; as we grow older we cover the ground covered we have covered before,,only higher up; ................................................*

*as we look down the winding stair below us we measure our progress by the number of places where we were but no longer are...........................................*

*The journey is both repetitious and progressive; we go both round and upward.* 

_William Butler Yeats__, The Winding Stair, 1933_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To be stupid, and selfish, and to have good health are the three requirements for happiness;................................................*

*though if stupidity is lacking, the others are useless.* 

_Gustave Flaubert_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A newspaper is lumber made malleable....................................*

*It is ink made into words and pictures.....................................*

*It is conceived, born, grows up and dies of old age in a day.* 

_Jim Bishop_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Long stormy spring-time, wet contentious April,...............................*

*winter chilling the lap of very May; ......................................*

*but at length the season of summer does come.* 

_Thomas Carlyle_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration...........................................*

*and ninety-nine percent perspiration." 
*
_Thomas Alva Edison_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Age is only a number, a cipher for the records......................................*

*A man can't retire his experience. He must use it.......................................*

*Experience achieves more with less energy and time.* 

_Bernard Baruch_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The money you have gives you freedom;............................................*

*the money you pursue enslaves you.* 

_Jean Jacques Rousseau_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If your outgo exceeds your income........................................*

*your upkeep will be your downfall.* 

_Anon.__, attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as "an old saying"_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A university professor set an examination question in which he asked what is the difference between ignorance and apathy......................................................  ..*

*The professor had to give an A+ to a student who answered: I dont know and I dont care.* 

_Richard Pratt_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Accept that all of us can be hurt, that all of us can -- and surely will at times -- fail. ..................................................*

*I think we should follow a simple rule: if we can take the worst, take the risk.* 

_Joyce Brothers_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It has yet to be proven that intelligence has any survival value.* 

_Arthur C. Clarke_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*'Common sense is the guy that tells you that you ought to have your brakes relined last week before you smashed a front end..................................................*

*Common sense is the Monday morning quarterback who could have won the ball game if he had been on the team. But he never is. He's high up in the stands with a flask on his hip. ............................................*

*Common sense is the little man in the grey suit who never makes a mistake in addition. But it's always someone else's money he's adding up*

_Raymond Chandler_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I arise in the morning torn between a desire to save the world.............................*

*and a desire to savor the world. .......................................*

*That makes it hard to plan the day.* 

_E.B. (Elwyn Brooks) White_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Roethlisberger argues that people who are preoccupied with success ask the wrong question. ........................................*

*They ask, what is the secret of success when they should be asking, what prevents me from learning here and now? ..........................*

*To be overly preoccupied with the future is to be inattentive toward the present where learning and growth take place. .........................................*

*To walk around asking, am I a success or a failure is a silly question in the sense that the closest you can come to answer is to say, everyone is both a success and a failure.* 

_Karl Weick__, "How Projects Lose Meaning: The Dynamics of Renewal" in Renewing Research Practice by R. Stablein and P. Frost (Eds.). Stanford, CA: Stanford. 2004._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*But you have to understand, American democracy is not like the system you have. ........................................*

*We're not an ocean liner that sails across the ocean from point A to point B at 30 knots. That's not American democracy. .................................*

*American democracy is kind of like a life raft that bobs around the ocean all the time. .......................................*

*Your feet are always wet. Winds are always blowing. You're cold. You're wet. You're uncomfortable -- but you never sink.* 

_Colin Powell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any new venture goes through the following stages: ..............................................*

*Enthusiasm, complication, disillusionment, search for the guilty,................................*

*punishment of the innocent ...............................*

*and decoration of those who did nothing.* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a man will begin with certainties, he shall end in doubts; ..........................................*

*but if he will be content to begin with doubts he shall end in certainties.* 

_Francis Bacon_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks that others throw at him."* 

_David Brinkley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Believing in people before they have proved themselves....................................*

*is the key to motivating people to reach their potential.*

_John C. Maxwell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A bookstore is one of the only pieces of evidence we have that people are still thinking." 
*
_Jerry Seinfeld_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, easy to get into, ..............................................*

*but hard to get out of."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men always want to be a woman's first love.....................................*

* - women like to be a man's last romance."* 

_Oscar Wilde_ 


Happy Mother's Day 
:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If there is anything that a man can do well, ...............................................*

*I say let him do it. Give him a chance."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two kinds of people: .......................................*

*those who say to God, 'Thy will be done' .................................*

*and those to whom God says, 'All right, then, have it your way'.*

_C.S. Lewis_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*My father always used to say that when you die, .............................................*

*if you've got five real friends, .......................................*

*then you've had a great life.* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Let me remind you that credit is the lifeblood of business, .........................................*

*the lifeblood of prices and jobs.* 

_Herbert Hoover__, Address at Des Moines, Iowa, October 4, 1932_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is no character, howsoever good and fine, .....................................*

*but it can be destroyed by ridicule, howsoever poor and witless. ......................................*

*Observe the a..s, for instance: his character is about perfect, he is the choicest spirit among all the humbler animals, yet see what ridicule has brought him to...............................* 

*Instead of feeling complimented when we are called an a..s, we are left in doubt.* 

_Mark Twain__, Pudd'nhead Wilson, "Pudd'nhead Wilson's Calendar"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you don't like something, change it. ............................................*

*If you can't change it, change your attitude. ..................................*

*Don't complain."* 

_Maya Angelou_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In the kingdom of the blind, ........................................*

*the one-eyed man is king."* 

_Desiderius Erasmus__, Adages_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You can chase a butterfly all over the field and never catch it. .............................................*

*But if you sit quietly in the grass it will come and sit on your shoulder.* 

_Anon._







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any supervisor worth his salt .............................................*

*would rather deal with people who attempt too much ................................*

*than with those who try too little.* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our character is what we do ..........................................*

*when we think no one is looking."* 

_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy. ........................................................*

*However, they claim no one has shown the slightest interest in it.* 

_George Carlin_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Man must feel the earth to know himself and recognize his values...................................*

*God made life simple. It is man who complicates it.*

_Charles A. Lindbergh__, "Reader's Digest (July 1972)"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*“Economic power is exercised by means of a positive, by offering men a reward, an incentive, a payment, a value; ....................*

*political power is exercised by means of a negative, by the threat of punishment, injury, imprisonment, destruction.”* 

_Ayn Rand_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two things people want more than sex and money -- ............................................*

*recognition and praise.* 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Nothing is so strong as gentleness .................................................*

*and nothing is so gentle as real strength."* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is that exercise of the human will ......................................*

*which helps us to make a decision without information.*

_John Erskine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If every American donated five hours a week, ...............................................*

*it would equal the labor of 20 million full-time volunteers.* 

_Whoopi Goldberg_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Age is strictly a case of mind over matter...............................................*

*If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.* 

_Jack Benny__, [attributed]_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you can look back on your life with contentment, .......................................*

*you have one of man's most precious gifts .........................................*

*-- a selective memory."* 

_Jim Fiebig_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Challenges are what make life interesting; ................................................*

*overcoming them is what makes life meaningful."* 

_Joshua J. Marine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The trouble-makers. The round heads in the square holes.* 
*The ones who see things differently. ....................*

*They're not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status-quo. You can quote them. Disagree with them. Glorify, or vilify them. But the only thing you can't do is ignore them.........................................*

*Because they change things. They push the human race forward. And while some may see them as the crazy ones,* 
*we see genius. ...............................................*

*Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world* 
*Are the ones who do.*

_Anon.__, Apple Computer ad_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We've arranged a civilization in which most crucial elements profoundly depend on science and technology..................................................*

*We have also arranged things so that almost no one understands science and technology. This is a prescription for disaster............................................*

* We might get away with it for a while, but sooner or later this combustible mixture of ignorance and power is going to blow up in our faces.* 

_Carl Sagan_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The wicked leader is he who the people despise............................................*

*The good leader is he who the people revere..........................................*

*The great leader is he who the people say, 'We did it ourselves.'"* 

_Lao-Tzu_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly."* 

_Robert Francis Kennedy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ability is what you're capable of doing. .........................................*

*Motivation determines what you do. ........................................*

*Attitude determines how well you do it.* 

_Lou Holtz_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In describing todays accelerating changes, the media fire blips of unrelated information at us......................................................*

*Experts bury us under mountains of narrowly specialized monographs...........................*

* Popular forecasters present lists of unrelated trends, without any model to show us their interconnections or the forces likely to reverse them......................................*

*As a result, change itself comes to be seen as anarchic, even lunatic.* 

_Alvin Toffler_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Experience is not what happens to you;..............................................*

*it's what you do with what happens to you."* 

_Aldous Huxley_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If your outgo exceeds your income ................................................*


*your upkeep will be your downfall.*

_Anon.__, attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as "an old saying"_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Every failure, obstacle or hardship is an opportunity in disguise. ................................................*

*Success in many cases is failure turned inside out. The greatest pollution problem we face today is negativity. .........................................*

*Eliminate the negative attitude and believe you can do anything. .......................................*

*Replace 'if I can, I hope, maybe' with 'I can, I will, I must.'"* 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*During the great storms of our lives ..............................................*

*we imitate those captains who jettison their weightiest cargo.* 

_Honore de Balzac_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a man is as wise as a serpent, ............................................................  ...*

*he can afford to be as harmless as a dove*

_American Indian Proverb__, Cheyenne_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it,................................................*

*but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd." 
*
_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never judge a man by his umbrella.............................................*

*It may not be his.* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fact that an opinion has been widely held is no evidence whatever that it is not utterly absurd;..............................................*

*indeed, in view of the silliness of the majority of mankind, a wide-spread belief is more likely to be foolish than sensible.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A stupid man's report of what a clever man says is never accurate..........................................*

*because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*False ideals cannot be shattered by criticism. .............................................*

*Right ideals must take up the battle against them.* 

_Franz Werfel_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The public buys its opinions as it buys its meat, or takes in its milk, ..................................*

*on the principle that it is cheaper to do this than to keep a cow.........................................*

*So it is, but the milk is more likely to be watered.* 

_Samuel Butler__, Notebooks, 1912_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nature gives you the face you have at twenty...........................................*

*Life shapes the face you have at thirty........................................*

*But at fifty you get the face you deserve.* 

_Coco Chanel_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Whiskey has killed more men than bullets,...........................................*

*but most men would rather be full of whiskey than bullets*

_Logan Pearsall Smith_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real leader faces the music, .................................................*

*even when he doesn't like the tune." 
*
_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Telling someone something he does not understand is pointless,...........................................*

*even if you add that he will not be able to understand it*

_Ludwig Wittgenstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Reasonable people adapt themselves to the world.................................*

*Unreasonable people attempt to adapt the world to themselves.........................................*

* All progress, therefore, depends on unreasonable people."* 

_George Bernard Shaw_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Inflation is the one form of taxation that can be imposed without legislation."* 

_Milton Friedman_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Laws are like sausages,.............................................*

*it is better not to see them being made."* 

_Otto von Bismarck_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent.*

_Isaac Asimov__, Salvor Hardin in "Foundation"_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The roots of education are bitter,.............................................*

*but the fruit is sweet."* 

_Aristotle_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The heart of a fool is in his mouth,.............................................*

*but the mouth of a wise man is in his heart.*

_Benjamin Franklin__, Poor Richard, 1733_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Intolerance itself is a form of egoism, ............................................*

*and to condemn egoism intolerantly.................................*

*is to share it.* 

_George Santayana_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success isn't something you have to get, its just the automatic consequence of integrity...................................................  ..*

* If you're the best carpenter around, you don't have to advertise.* 

_David R. Hawkins_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You get the best out of others ................................................*

*when you give the best of yourself."* 

_Harry Firestone_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only so much one can learn online..................................*

*University is the last refuge of those who mistrust Wikipedia*

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is the ultimate wisdom of the mountains that a man is never more a man.........................................*

*than when he is striving for what is beyond his grasp.* 

_James Ramsey Ullman_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is the coin of your life.............................................*

*It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent................................................*

*Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.* 

_Carl Sandburg_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Too many people spend money they haven't earned,.......................................*

*to buy things they don't want,.................................*

*to impress people they don't like.* 

_Will Rogers_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Do what you can, .................................*

*with what you have, .................................*

*where you are."* 

_Theodore Roosevelt_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There have always been hard times. ................................*

*There have always been wars and troubles — famine, disease and such-like — and some folks are born with money, some with none.*

*In the end it is up to the man what he becomes, and none of the other things matter. ..............................*

*It is character that counts.* 

_Louis L'Amour_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Fame is only good for one thing ...........................................*

*- they will cash your check in a small town.*

_Truman Capote_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only salvation of the world today... ...............................*

*is the rapid dissemination of the basic values of the West,.................................*

*that is, the ideas of democracy, human rights, the civil society, and the free market.* 

_Vaclav Havel_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success by the laws of competition signifies a victory over others by obtaining the direction and profits of their work. ................................*

*This is the real source of all great riches.* 

_John Ruskin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Catastrophes come when some dominant institution, .......................................*

*swollen like a soap-bubble and still standing without foundations, .............................*

*suddenly crumbles at the touch of what may seem a word or an idea, .......................................*

*but is really some stronger material force.* 

_George Santayana__, Persons and Places: The Middle Span, 1945_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we are on a path of getting nowhere fast, .............................................*

*technology is allowing us to get nowhere faster and faster.* 

_John Renesch_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When men are the most sure and arrogant they are commonly the most mistaken,.......................................*

*giving views to passion without that proper deliberation and suspense..........................*

*which alone can secure them from the grossest absurdities.* 

_David Hume_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A dwarf standing on the shoulders of a giant....................................................*

*may see farther than a giant himself."* 

_Robert Burton_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money, the root of all evil...........................................*

*but the cure for all sadness."* 

_Mike Gill_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*By the time you're eighty years old you've learned everything. .............................................*

*You only have to remember it.* 

_George Burns_




:drop:

----------


## slubberdegullian

If you truly love your job,you will never work a day in your life:):):)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Children seldom misquote. .........................................*

*In fact, they usually repeat word for word what you shouldn't have said.* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*WHAT IS LIFE?
Life is an Adventure ... Dare it
Life is a Beauty ... Praise it
Life is a Challenge ... Meet it
Life is a Duty ... Perform it
Life is a Love ... Enjoy it
Life is a Tragedy ... Face it
Life is a Struggle ... Fight it
Life is a Promise ... Fulfill it
Life is a Game ... Play it
Life is a Gift ... Accept it
Life is a Journey ... Complete it
Life is a Mystery ... Unfold it
Life is a Goal ... Achieve it
Life is an Opportunity ... Take it
Life is a Puzzle ... Solve it
Life is a Song ... Sing it
Life is a Sorrow ... Overcome it
Life is a Spirit ... Realize it* 

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The people who are regarded as moral luminaries are those who forego ordinary pleasures themselves .............................................*

*and find compensation in interfering with the pleasures of others.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't dwell on what went wrong............................*

*Instead, focus on what to do next.......................................*

*Spend your energies on moving forward toward finding the answer*. 

_Denis Waitley_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most important thing in communication is to hear what isn't being said.* 

_Peter Drucker_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Talent is cheaper than table salt......................................*

*What separates the talented individual from the successful one is a lot of hard work."* 

_Stephen King_ 




:drop:

----------


## gmanlook

Sometimes you get the elevator..sometimes you get the shaft...Gary

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I am an optimist, unrepentant and militant...........................................*

*After all, in order not to be a fool an optimist must know how sad a place the world can be. ........................................*

*It is only the pessimist who finds this out anew every day.* 

_Peter Ustinov_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"It is better to debate a question without settling it....................................*

*than to settle a question without debating it."* 

_Joseph Joubert_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fragrance always stays in the hand that gives the rose.* 

_Hada Bejar_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The essence of living is discovering. ................................................*

*Indeed, it is the joy of discovery that makes life worth the effort."* 

_Vijay Krishna_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You can fool too many of the people too much of the time.* 

_James Thurber_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today.....................................*

*than he was yesterday."* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love in its most noble form.* 

_Anon._ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Avoiding the phrase I dont have time...,....................................................*

*will soon help you to realize that you do have the time needed for just about anything you choose to accomplish in life.* 

_Bo Bennett__, "Year to Success"_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Be more concerned with your character than with your reputation. ..........................................*

*Your character is what you really are while your reputation is merely what others think you are.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I love it when someone insults me. ................................*

*That means I don't have to be nice anymore.* 

_Billy Idol_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Habit is a cable; we weave a thread each day,....................................*

*and at last we cannot break it.*

_Horace Mann_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Chocolate, men, coffee..........................................*

* - some things are better rich.* 

_Anon._ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To succeed in politics, ...............................................*

*it is often necessary to rise above your principles."* 

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every plant knows this: ...................................................*

*Its only when you get crap thrown on you that you really start to grow*

_Scott Sorrell_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The biggest danger for a politician is to shake hands with a man who is physically stronger,...........................................*

*has been drinking and is voting for the other guy.*

_William Proxmire__, In NY "Herald Tribune", February 16, 1964_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The sudden disappointment of a hope leaves a scar ...............................................*

*which the ultimate fulfillment of that hope never entirely removes.* 

_Thomas Hardy_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I tell the truth,.............................................*

* it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, ..........................................*

*but for the sake of defending those that do."* 

_William Blake_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first human being who hurled an insult instead of a stone...............................*

* was the founder of civilization.* 

_Sigmund Freud_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Ability may get you to the top,................................................*

*but it takes character to keep you there."* 

_John Wooden_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't talk unless you can improve the silence.....................................*

_Jorge Luis Borges_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only after the last tree has been cut down,
only after the last river has ben poisoned,
only after the last fish has been caught,
only then will you find that money cannot be eaten.* 

_American Indian Proverb__, Cree Indian Prophecy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you aren't fired with enthusiasm..........................................*

*you will be fired with enthusiasm.*

Vince Lombardi





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration ...............................................*

*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We have more information now than we can use, ..................................*

*and less knowledge and understanding than we need. Indeed, we seem to collect information because we have the ability to do so, ................*

*but we are so busy collecting it that we haven't devised a means of using it. ............................................*

*The true measure of any society is not what it knows but what it does with what it knows.* 

_Warren Bennis_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success isn't something you have to get, ...............................*

*its just the automatic consequence of integrity. ...........................*

*If you're the best carpenter around, you don't have to advertise.* 

_David R. Hawkins_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Four Rules of Life:..............................*

*1. Show Up* 
*2. Pay Attention* 
*3.Tell the Truth* 

*4. Don't be upset at the results.*

_Joan Borysenko_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It has always seemed strange to me......................................*

*The things we admire in men, kindness and generosity, openness, honesty, understanding and feeling, are the concomitants of failure in our system. ....*

*And those traits we detest, sharpness, greed, acquisitiveness, meanness, egotism and self-interest, are the traits of success.*

_John Steinbeck__, Cannery Row_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*'Common sense is the guy that tells you that you ought to have your brakes relined last week before you smashed a front end. .........*

*Common sense is the Monday morning quarterback who could have won the ball game if he had been on the team. But he never is. He's high up in the stands with a flask on his hip. .......................................*

*Common sense is the little man in the grey suit who never makes a mistake in addition. But it's always someone else's money he's adding up.*

_Raymond Chandler_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The American businessmen, as a class, have demonstrated the greatest productive genius and the most spectacular achievements ever recorded in the economic history of mankind. .......................................*

*What reward did they receive from our culture and its intellectuals? ..............................*

*The position of a hated, persecuted minority. The position of a scapegoat for the evils of the bureaucrats.* 

_Ayn Rand_ 


:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fact that man knows right from wrong proves his intellectual superiority to other creatures; ...................................................*

*but the fact that he can do wrong proves his moral inferiority to any creature that cannot.* 

_Mark Twain__, What Is Man?_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"In this age, which believes that there is a short cut to everything, .....................................*

*the greatest lesson to be learned is that the most difficult way is, ...................*

*in the long run, the easiest."* 

_Henry Miller__, The Books in My Life_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is no crime to be ignorant of economics, which is, after all, a specialized discipline......................................*

*and one that most people consider to be a dismal science. .....................................*

*But it is totally irresponsible to have a loud and vociferous opinion on economic subjects while remaining in this state of ignorance.* 

_Murray N. Rothbard_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The real danger is the gradual erosion of individual liberties through automation, .......................................*

*integration, and interconnection of many small, separate record-keeping systems, ...................................*

*each of which alone may seem innocuous, even benevolent, and wholly justifiable*. 

_Anon.__, U. S. Privacy Study Commission, 1977_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time. ....................................*

*We are the ones we've been waiting for. We are the change that we seek.* 

_Barack Obama_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Be who you are and say what you feel, ...........................................*

*because those who matter don't mind, ...............................*

*and those that mind, don't matter."* 

_Dr. Seuss (Theodor Seuss Geisel)_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Treat with utmost respect your power of forming opinions, .......................................*

*for this power alone guards you against making assumptions that are contrary to nature and judgments that overthrow the rule of reason.* 

_Marcus Aurelius__, Meditations, 3.9_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We create an environment where it is alright to hate, to steal, to cheat, and to lie if we dress it up with symbols of respectability, dignity and love."*

_Whitney Moore, Jr._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The function of genius is to furnish cretins with ideas twenty years later. 
*
_Louis Aragon_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Examinations are formidable even to the best prepared,.............................*

*for the greatest fool may ask more than the wisest man can answer.* 

_Charles Caleb Colton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is an ancient political vehicle, held together by soft soap and hunger...................................*

*and with front-seat drivers and back-seat drivers contradicting each other in a bedlam of voices,..............................*

*shouting go right and go left at the same time.* 

_Adlai Stevenson__, On the Republican Party, 1952_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Quality in a product or service is not what the supplier puts in. .................................................*

*It is what the customer gets out and is willing to pay for. ...................................*

*A product is not quality because it is hard to make and costs a lot of money, as manufacturers typically believe.* 

_Peter Drucker_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Without ambition one starts nothing. ............................................*

*Without work one finishes nothing. .................................*

*The prize will not be sent to you. You have to win it. ..............................*

*The man who knows how will always have a job. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

*The man who also knows why will always be his boss.*

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who prefer their English sloppy have only themselves to thank........................................*

*if the advertisement writer uses his mastery of vocabulary and syntax to mislead their weak minds.* 

_Dorothy L. Sayers_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who chooses the beginning of a road chooses the place it leads to. .......................................*

*It is the means that determine the end.* 

_Harry Emerson Fosdick_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In Nevada, for a time, the lawyer, the editor, the banker, ...........................*

*the chief desperado, the chief gambler, and the saloon-keeper occupied the same level of society, ..................................*

*and it was the highest*. 

_Mark Twain__, Roughing It, 1872_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is so unfair that one is more likely to get into some sort of trouble than be rewarded if one attempts to do a good deed;................................*

* many times one spends time and resources to help someone only to be totally ignored with not so much as a thank you.* 

_John P. Grier_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If the leader is filled with high ambition and if he pursues his aims with audacity and strength of will, ....................................*

*he will reach them in spite of all obstacles.* 

_Karl von Clausewitz_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The indispensable first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: .............................................*

*decide what you want."* 

_Ben Stein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"A real leader faces the music, ...........................................*

*even when he doesn't like the tune."* 

_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An expert is a man who has made all the mistakes, ...............................*

*which can be made, in a very narrow field.* 

_Neils Bohr_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The great decisions of human life usually have far more to do with the instincts and other mysterious unconscious factors than with conscious will and well-meaning reasonableness. .....................................*

*The shoe that fits one person pinches another; there is no universal recipe for living.* 

*Each of us carries his own life-form within him--an irrational form which no other can outbid.* 

_Carl Gustav Jung__, The Aims of Psychotherapy_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*My method is to take the utmost trouble to find the right thing to say, .................................*

*and then to say it with the utmost levity.*

_George Bernard Shaw_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The sea is dangerous and its storms terrible, but these obstacles have never been sufficient reason to remain ashore...................................*

* Unlike the mediocre, intrepid spirits seek victory over those things that seem impossible...........................................*

* It is with an iron will that they embark on the most daring of all* 
*endeavors.........................................*

* to meet the shadowy future without fear and conquer the unknown.* 

_Anon.__, [from a motivational poster; can be found attributed to Magellan]_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We don't know much about the human conscience, .............................................*

*except that it is soluble in alcohol.* 

_Sir John Mortimer_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advertising may be described as the science of arresting the human intelligence long enough ...............................*

*to get money from it.* 

_Stephen Leacock_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There can be no assumption that today's majority is "right" and the Amish and others like them are "wrong." .........................................*

*A way of life that is odd or even erratic but interferes with no rights or interests of others is not to be condemned because it is different.* 

_Warren Earl Burger_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Victories are easy and cheap. .....................................*

*The only victories worth anything are those achieved through hard work and dedication."* 

_Henry Ward Beecher_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man is a critic when he cannot be an artist, .........................................*

*in the same way that a man becomes an informer when he cannot be a soldier.* 

_Gustave Flaubert_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Remember, people will judge you by your actions, not your intentions. ................................*

*You may have a heart of gold -- but so does a hard-boiled egg."* 


_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. ...............................*

*The test of tolerance comes when we are in the majority.* 

_Ralph W. Sockman_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He did not arrive at this conclusion by the decent process of quiet, logical deduction, ..................................*

*nor yet by the blinding flash of glorious intuition, .............................*

*but by the shoddy, untidy process halfway between the two by which one usually gets to know things*

_Margery Allingham_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A great deal of talent is lost to the world for want of a little courage. ................................*

*Every day sends to their graves obscure men whose timidity prevented them from making a first effort."* 

_Sydney Smith_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action. .....................................*

*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction.* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Truth is confirmed by inspection and delay; ............................*

*falsehood by haste and uncertainty.*

_Tacitus_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I'm a great believer in luck, ......................................*

*and I find the harder I work, the more I have of it.* 

_Thomas Jefferson_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The dissenter is every human being at those moments of his life when he resigns momentarily from the herd .............................................*

*and thinks for himself.* 

_Archibald MacLeish_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Each time you are honest and conduct yourself with honesty, ............................*

*a success force will drive you toward greater success. ...........................*

*Each time you lie, even with a little white lie, there are strong forces pushing you toward failure."* 

_Joseph Sugarman_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We live at a time when man believes himself fabulously capable of creation, ................................*

*but he does not know what to create.* 

_José Ortega y Gasset_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who believe that they are exclusively in the right are generally those who achieve something.* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If money be not they servant, it will be thy master. ..............................*

*The covetous man cannot so properly be said to possess wealth, as that may be said to possess him*

_Francis Bacon_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many years ago Rudyard Kipling gave an address at McGill University in Montreal. ........................*

*He said one striking thing which deserves to be remembered. .......................*

*Warning the students against an over-concern for money, or position, or glory, he said: Some day you will meet a man who cares for none of these things. ......................................*


*Then you will know how poor you are.* 

_Halford E. Luccock_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The drive toward complex technical achievement offers a clue to why the U.S. is good at space gadgetry ................................*

*and bad at slum problems.* 

_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The monster of advertisement...is a sort of octopus with innumerable tentacles. ...............................*

*It throws out to right and left, in front and behind, its clammy arms, and gathers in, ...................................*

*through its thousand little suckers, all the gossip and slander and praise afloat*... 

_Sarah Bernhardt_



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Coffee leads men to trifle away their time, scald their chops, and spend their money, ..........................*

*all for a little base, black, thick, nasty, bitter, stinking nauseous puddle water*. 

_Anon.__, (The Women's Petition Against Coffee), 1674_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All of us could take a lesson from the weather. ................................*

*It pays no attention to criticism.* 

_Anon.__, "North DeKalb Kiwanis Club Beacon"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When I tell the truth, it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, ....................................*

*but for the sake of defending those that do."* 

_William Blake_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When we are planning for posterity, .................................*

*we ought to remember that virtue is not hereditary.* 

_Thomas Paine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The early bird may get the worm, ........................................*

*but the second mouse gets the cheese."* 

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two kinds of people.............................................* 

*those who finish what they start and so on.* 

_Robert Byrne_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Before anything else, ..............................*

*preparation is the key to success.* 

_Alexander Graham Bell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Better a consultant who tap dances, .........................................*

*than a consultant who does the moonwalk.* 

_John Alejandro King_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best executive is one who has sense enough to pick good people to do what he wants them to do, ...........................................*

*and self-restraint enough to keep from meddling with them while they do it.* 

_Theodore Roosevelt_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man of genius makes no mistakes.....................................* 

*His errors are volitional and are the portals of discovery*

_James Joyce__, Ulysses_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

This thread got started ........................11-07-2002, 08:28 AM  



*and  just hit  a 150,000 views today*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we are to survive, we must have ideas, vision, and courage. ..............................*

*These things are rarely produced by committees. ...........................*

*Everything that matters in our intellectual and moral life begins with an individual confronting his own mind and conscience in a room by himself.*

_Arthur M. Schlesinger, Jr._





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money, the root of all evil...............................*

*but the cure for all sadness."*

_Mike Gill_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The greater the difficulty, ...........................................*

*the more the glory in surmounting it."* 

_Epicurus_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism, ........................................*

*but under the name of liberalism, they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program ....................................*

*until one day America will be a Socialist nation without ever knowing how it happened.* 

_Norman Thomas_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When women hold off from marrying men, we call it independence. ..............................................*

*When men hold off from marrying women, ...............................*

*we call it fear of commitment.*

_Warren Farrell_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Leaders are the ones who keep faith with the past, ............................................*

*keep step with the present and keep the promise to posterity."* 

_Harold J. Seymore_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is a dangerous place to live; .....................................*

*not because of the people who are evil, ...................................*

*but because of the people who don't do anything about it. 
*
_Albert Einstein_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

"When I have to choose between two evils, ................................

I always try to pick the one I haven't tried before." 

Mae West




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There's no reason to be the richest man in the cemetery. ............................*

*You can't do any business from there."* 

_Colonel Harland Sanders_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Don't let life discourage you; ..............................*

*everyone who got where he is had to begin where he was."*

_Richard L. Evans_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Little-minded people's thoughts move in such small circles that five minutes conversation ..........................................*

*gives you an arc long enough to determine their whole curve.* 

_Oliver Wendell Holmes_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. ...............................*

*It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; ..............................*

*its when you had everything to do, ....................* 

*and you've done it.* 

_Margaret Thatcher_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I like to listen................................*

* I have learned a great deal from listening carefully.* 

*Most people never listen."* 

_Ernest Hemingway_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"All of us, at certain moments of our lives, .............................................*

*need to take advice and to receive help from other people."* 

_Alexis Carrel__, Reflections on Life_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you live to be one hundred, you've got it made......................................*

*Very few people die past that age.* 

_George Burns_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Like religion, politics, and family planning, ...............................*

*cereal is not a topic to be brought up in public.....................................*

*It's too controversial.*

_Erma Bombeck_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always bear in mind that your own resolution to succeed .....................................*

*is more important than any one thing.* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Virtue is not left to stand alone. .....................................*

*He who practices it will have neighbors.* 

_Confucius__, The Confucian Analects_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Character is the salespersons stock in trade. ...................................*

*The product itself is secondary. Truthfulness, enthusiasm and patience are great assets to every salesperson. ..................................*

*Without them, they couldnt go far. Courage and courtesy are essential equipment.* 

_George M. Adams_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In motivating people, you've got to engage their minds and their hearts.....................................*

*I motivate people, I hope, by example - and perhaps by excitement,....................................*

*by having productive ideas to make others feel involved.*

_Rupert Murdoch_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I have always been among those who believed that the greatest freedom of speech was the greatest safety,.................................*

*because if a man is a fool,..................................*

*the best thing to do is to encourage him to advertise the fact by speaking."* 

_Woodrow Wilson__, Speech, 1919_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Avoid having your ego so close to your position.........................................*

*that when your position falls,...........................*

*your ego goes with it.* 

_Colin Powell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Continuous excellent effort, .......................................*

*not maximum strength or superior IQ, ................................*

*is the key to unlocking your potential as an achiever.* 


_Greg Werner_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Great talents are the most lovely and often the most dangerous fruits on the tree of humanity..............................................*

*They hang upon the most slender twigs that are easily snapped off."* 

-_Carl Gustav Jung, Psychological Reflections_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Progress, far from consisting in change, depends on retentiveness.....................*

When change is absolute there remains no being to improve and no direction is set for possible improvement: and when experience is not retained, as among savages, infancy is perpetual. ................................

*Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.* .....................

In the first stage of life the mind is frivolous and easily distracted; it misses progress by failing in consecutiveness and persistence. This is the condition of children and barbarians. 

_George Santayana__, The Life of Reason [1905-1906], Volume I, Reason in Common Sense, Chapter 12, 1906_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The danger of censorship in cultural media increases in proportion.........................................*

*to the degree to which one approaches the winning of a mass audience.*

_James T. Farrell_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never talk about yourself on a first date--.......................................*

*it's like playing online poker with a web cam.* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"No bird soars too high.................................................*

*if he soars with his own wings."* 

_William Blake_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People never care how much you know ..................................................*

*until they know how much you care.* 

_John C. Maxwell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Plenty of people miss their share of happiness, ................................*

*not because they never found it, ........................................*

*but because they didnt stop to enjoy it.* 

_William Feather_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Apparently, a democracy is a place where numerous elections are held at great cost without issues..............................*

*and with interchangeable candidates."* 

_Gore Vidal_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You must never feel badly about making mistakes," explained Reason quietly,...........................................*

*"as long as you take the trouble to learn from them. .............................................*

*For you often learn more by being wrong for the right reasons than you do by being right for the wrong reasons." 
*
_Norton Juster__, The Phantom Tollbooth_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One's mind suffers only when one is young and while one is*
*ignorant of the world. .........................................*

*When one has lived for some time, one learns that the young think too little and the old too much, .................................*

*and one grows careless about both.*

_Horace Walpole__, in a letter to Horace Mann, January 14, 1772_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ask for no guarantees, ask for no security, there never was such an animal. ......................................*

*And if there were, it would be related to the great sloth which hangs upside down in a tree all day every day, sleeping its life away.* 

_Henry de Bracton_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."* 

_Socrates_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Where talent is a dwarf, self-esteem is a giant."* 

_J. Petit-Senn__, Conceits and Caprices_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Dont take yourself too seriously..............................*

*If you can develop ability to laugh at yourself, you will be much more relaxed when given or giving criticism............................*

*Blessed is he who can enjoy his blunders.* 

_John C. Maxwell_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are risks and costs to a program of action............................................*

*But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction*. 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The object of the superior man is truth."* 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"There ought to be so many who are excellent, there are so few."* 

_Janet Erskine Stuart_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Years ago we discovered the exact point the dead center of middle age...................................*

*It occurs when you are too young to take up golf and too old to rush up to the net.* 


_Franklin Pierce Adams__, "Nods and Becks", "New England Primer", 1944_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ambition is so powerful a passion in the human breast,.......................................*

*that however high we reach we are never satisfied.* 

_Niccolo Machiavelli_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Old programmers never die. ....................................*

*They just can't C as well."* 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You may be disappointed if you fail, ........................................*

*but you are doomed if you don't try."* 

_Beverly Sills_ 






:drop:

----------


## GeneralPerge

Sell gold and buy silver. My best advice of all time.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When the habitually even-tempered suddenly fly into a passion, ....*

*that explosion is apt to be more impressive than the outburst of the most violent amongst us.* 

_Margery Allingham_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Our lives are not in the lap of the gods,...................................*

*but in the lap of our cooks."* 

_Lin Yutang__, The Importance of Living, 1937_ 






:drop:






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Great minds think alike."* 

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any change, any loss, does not make us victims..............................*

*Others can shake you, surprise you, disappoint you, but they can't prevent you from acting, from taking the situation you're presented with and moving on.....................................*

*No matter where you are in life, no matter what your situation, you can always do something. ...................................*

*You always have a choice and the choice can be power.* 

_Blaine Lee__, The Power Principle_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"If you love somebody, let them go. ...............................*

*If they return, they were always yours. ..............................*

*If they don't, they never were."* 

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> *"If you love somebody, let them go. ...............................*
> 
> *If they return, they were always yours. ..............................*
> 
> *If they don't, they never were."* 
> 
> _Anon._
> 
> 
> ...


*If you love somebody, let them go. ...............................*

*If they return, they were always yours. ..............................*

*If they don't, hunt them down and kill them.*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Vision without action is a daydream. Action with without vision is a nightmare..........................................*

_Japanese Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A stupid man's report of what a clever man says is never accurate.......................*

*because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.* 

_Bertrand Russell_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The basic tool for the manipulation of reality is the manipulation of words....................................*

* I you can control the meaning of words, you can control the people who must use the words.*

_Philip K. Dick_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Money talks......................................*

*but all mine ever says is good-bye."* 

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your imagination, my dear fellow,....................................*

* is worth more than you imagine.*

_Louis Aragon_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To the world you might be one person,.......................................*

*but to one person you might be the world.* 

_Anon._ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Not life, but good life,.....................................*

*is to be chiefly valued."*

_Socrates_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The temporary good .........................................*

*is enemy to the permanent best.*

_Bill Wilson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The true test of character is not how much we know how to do, .........................................*

*but how we behave when we don't know what to do."* 

_John Holt_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forgiveness is love in its most noble form.* 

_Anon._




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A good character is the best tombstone........................................*

*Those who loved you, and were helped by you, will remember you when forget-me-nots are withered..............................*

*Carve your name on hearts, and not on marble.* 

_C. H. (Charles Haddon) Spurgeon_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When I find myself in the company of scientists, ...................................*

*I feel like a shabby curate who has strayed by mistake into a room full of dukes.*

_W. H. Auden_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Make up your mind to act decidedly and take the consequences..........................................*

*No good is ever done in this world by hesitation.* 

_Thomas Henry Huxley_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Genius is one percent inspiration .......................................*

*and ninety-nine percent perspiration."* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perseverance is the most overrated of traits, if it is unaccompanied by talent;........................................*

*beating your head against a wall is more likely to produce a concussion in the head than a hole in the wall.* 

_Sydney J. Harris_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There once was a sculptor called Phidias..........................*

*Who had a distaste for the hideous.*

*So he sculpt Aphrodite*

*Without any nightie*

*Which shocked the ultra-fastidious.*

_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Public and private food in America has become eatable, here and there extremely good......................................*

*Only the fried potatoes go unchanged, as deadly as before." 
*
_Luigi Barzini__, O America, 1977_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To make mistakes is human;............................*

*to stumble is commonplace;...................................*

*to be able to laugh at yourself is maturity.* 

_William Arthur Ward_






:drop:          Another stepping stone = post number 12,000

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Books, I found, had the power to make time stand still,...............................*

*retreat or fly into the future.* 

_Jim Bishop__, A Bishop's Confession, 1981_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past...........................*

*worry about the future, or anticipate troubles.........................*

*but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly."* 

_Buddha_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Since I entered  politics, I have chiefly had men's views confided to me privately.........................................

Some of the  biggest men in the United States, in the Field of commerce and manufacture, are  afraid of something......................................

They know that there is a power somewhere -- so organized,  so subtle, so watchful, so interlocked, so complete, so pervasive -- ---------

that they  better not speak above their breath when they speak in condemnation of  it."* 

_Woodrow Wilson, The New  Freedom, 1913_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One of the annoying things about believing in free will and individual responsibility is the difficulty of finding somebody to blame your problems on.......................................................*

*And when you do find somebody, it's remarkable how often his picture turns up on your driver's license.* 

_P. J. O'Rourke_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There's so much plastic in this culture................................*

*that vinyl leopard skin is becoming an endangered synthetic.* 

_Lily Tomlin_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Have a Happy Holiday Season wherever you are.......................*

*East - West - North or South........................*

*Enjoy the days with your Family, and I wish you all the best this Christmas Day*

Chris Ryser





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*America, we cannot turn back. Not with so much work to be done. Not with so many children to educate, and so many veterans to care for.....................................*

*Not with an economy to fix and cities to rebuild and farms to save. Not with so many families to protect and so many lives to mend. America, we cannot turn back. We cannot walk alone. .................................*

*At this moment, in this election, we must pledge once more to march into the future. Let us keep that promise - that American promise - and in the words of Scripture hold firmly, without wavering, to the hope that we confess.* 

_Barack Obama__, Democratic National Convention, August 28, 2008_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Little-minded people's thoughts move in such small circles................................*

*that five minutes conversation gives you an arc long enough to determine their whole curve.*

_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The budget should be balanced,....................*

*the Treasury should be refilled, public debt should be reduced,........................*

*the arrogance of officialdom should be tempered and controlled,......................*

*and the assistance to foreign lands should be curtailed lest Rome become bankrupt...............................*

*People must again learn to work, instead of living on public assistance.* 

_Marcus Tullius Cicero__,   anno 55_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The maintenance man is moving the thermostat in our office today...................*

*I started talking with him about the Thermostat Wars [from Dilbert comics]....................................*

*He told me about one office with 30 women where they could never get the temperature to an agreeable level. At his suggestion they installed 20 dummy thermostats around the office. Everyone was told that each thermostat controlled the zone around itself............................*

*Problem solved. Now that everyone has control of their own thermostat there is no problem.* 


_Scott Adams_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"You can't build a reputation on what you're going to do."* 

_Henry Ford_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Power  always has to be kept in check;............................. 

power exercised in secret, especially  under the cloak of national security,................

is doubly dangerous."
*
_William  Proxmire






:drop:
_

----------


## fjpod

> *The budget should be balanced,....................*
> 
> *the Treasury should be refilled, public debt should be reduced,........................*
> 
> *the arrogance of officialdom should be tempered and controlled,......................*
> 
> *and the assistance to foreign lands should be curtailed lest Rome become bankrupt...............................*
> 
> *People must again learn to work, instead of living on public assistance.* 
> ...


Sounds like this was written yesterday!

----------


## Chris Ryser

"All your life you are told the things you cannot do................................

All your life they will say you're not good enough or strong enough or talented enough; they will say you're the wrong height or the wrong weight or the wrong type to play this or be this or achieve this. .................................

THEY WILL TELL YOU NO, a thousand times no, until all the no's become meaningless. 

All your life they will tell you no, quite firmly and very quickly.
AND YOU WILL TELL THEM YES." 

_Anon.__, Nike ad_ 





*Happy New Year 2010* 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I had the blues..........................*

*because I had no shoes.............................*

*until upon the street,...........................*

*I met a man who had no feet.*

_Anon.__, attributed to several: Denis Waitley, Ancient Persian Saying, etc._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored."*


_Aldous Huxley_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No Act of Kindness, no matter how small, is ever wasted.*

_Aesop_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The individual has  always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe..................................

If you try  it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened.......................

But no price is too high  to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.
*
_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All censorships exist to prevent anyone from challenging current conceptions and existing institutions..................................*

*All progress is initiated by challenging current conceptions, and executed by supplanting existing institutions. ....................................*

*Consequently the first condition of progress is the removal of censorships.*

*There is the whole case against censorships in a nutshell.* 

_George Bernard Shaw__, Preface to Mrs. Warren's Profession_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second...........................*

*When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour..................................*

*That's relativity."* 

_Albert Einstein__, On relativity_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man's ethical behavior should be based effectively on sympathy, education, and social relationships; no religious basis is necessary..............................*

*Man would indeed be in a poor way if he had to be restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death.*

_Albert Einstein__, "New York Times Magazine", November 9, 1930_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done...................................*

*is interrupted by the person who is doing it."* 

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"To do two things at once is to do neither."* 

_Publilius Syrus_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you make a mistake, don't look back at it long............................*

*Take the reason of the thing into your mind and then look forward...............................*

*Mistakes are lessons of wisdom. The past cannot be changed. The future is yet in your power.* 

_Hugh White_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"We must have strong minds,......................................*

*ready to accept facts as they are."* 


_Harry S Truman_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you go in for argument, take care of your temper..................................*

*Your logic, if you have any, will take care of itself.* 

_Joseph Farrell_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two kinds of people:....................................*

*those who say to God, 'Thy will be done'...............................*

*and those to whom God says, 'All right, then, have it your way'.*

_C.S. Lewis_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wherever there is danger, there lurks opportunity;...........................*

*whenever there is opportunity, there lurks danger.................................*

*The two are inseparable. They go together.* 

_Earl Nightingale_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Poverty is uncomfortable;..........................................*

*but 9 times out of 10 the best thing that can happen to a young man is to be tossed overboard and be compelled to sink or swim.*

_James Garfield_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Persistence is to the character of man .................................*

*as carbon is to steel.* 


_Napoleon Hill_ 









:drop:
* 
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you want to be happy for a year, plant a garden;.................................*

*If you want to be happy for life, plant a tree.*

_English Proverb_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first ingredient in conversation is truth,..............................*

*the next good sense,........................*

*the third good humor,.............................*

*and the fourth wit*

_Sir William Temple_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Business is a combination of war and sport.*

_Andr_









:drop:

----------


## LabOni

man who says it cannot be done
should not interfere with woman doing it 
- Confucius -

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Money doesn't talk, it swears.* 

_Bob Dylan_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You can close more business in two months by becoming interested in other people..................................*

*than you can in two years by trying to get people interested in you.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three principles in a man's being and life,............................*

*the principle of thought, the principle of speech, and the principle of action...............................*

*The origin of all conflict between me and my fellow-men is that I do not say what I mean and I don't do what I say. 
*
_Martin Buber_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If I was forced to choose between the penitentiary and White House for four years,................................................*

*I would say the penitentiary, thank you.* 

_Gen. William Tecumseh Sherman_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Mother-in-law: A woman who destroys her son-in-law's peace of mind..................................*

*by giving him a piece of hers.* 

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Discretion is being able to raise your eyebrow instead of your voice.*

_Anon._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In other words,.........................................*

*a democratic government is the only one in which those who vote for a tax can escape the obligation to pay it.*

_Alexis de Tocqueville_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many highly intelligent people are poor thinkers......................................*

*Many people of average intelligence are skilled thinkers...................................*

*The power of a car is separate from the way the car is driven.*

_Edward de Bono_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ditch your white panties for yellow ones......................................*

*Sounds crazy, but color theorists say your body absorbs the vibration of colors, which,.....................................*

*in turn, affects your brain and can actually alter your mood. Yellow connects us.*

Number 1 among 15 recommendations to achieve 

_Anon.__, "Fitness magazine"_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ideas have consequences.................................*

*and bad ideas can have lethal consequences. 
*
_George Weigel_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Knowledge may give weight, but accomplishments give luster,........................................*

*and many more people see than weigh.* 

_Lord Chesterfield_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Show me a thoroughly satisfied man and I will show you a failure.* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People wish to learn to swim and at the same time to keep one foot on the ground.* 

_Marcel Proust_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom and knowledge shall be the stability of your times.* 

_Bible_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When two men share an umbrella,....................................*

*both of them get wet.* 

_Michael Isenberg_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ignorance is no excuse,................................*

*it's the real thing.* 

_Irene Peter_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In business, the competition will bite you if you keep running,...........................*

*if you stand still, they will swallow you.* 

_William Knudsen_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always bear in mind that your own resolution to succeed is more important than any one thing.* 


_Abraham Lincoln_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Governing today means giving acceptable signs of credibility............................*

*It is like advertising and it is the same effect that is achieved............................*

*commitment to a scenario.* 

_Jean Baudrillard_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Prejudice is a great timesaver...........................................*

*It enables you to form opinions without bothering to get facts.* 

_Source Unknown_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We fear things in proportion to our ignorance of them.* 

_Livy_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You look at any giant corporation,......................................*

*and I mean the biggies, and they all started with a guy with an idea, doing it well.* 

_Irvine Robbins_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Among the very rich you will never find a really generous man, even by accident.......................................*

*They may give their money away, but they will never give themselves away; they are egoistic, secretive, dry as old bones............................*

*To be smart enough to get all that money you must be dull enough to want it. 
*
_G. K. Chesterton_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The basic rule of human nature is that powerful people speak slowly.....................................*

*and subservient people quickly --...................................*

*because if they don't speak fast nobody will listen to them. 
*
_Michael Caine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You don't seem to realize that a poor person who is unhappy is in a better position than a rich person who is unhappy.................................*

*Because the poor person has hope. He thinks money would help.* 

_Jean Kerr_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*St. Teresa of Avila described our life in this world as like a night at a second-class hotel.* 

_Malcolm Muggeridge_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you're going to sin, sin against God, not the bureaucracy;.................................*

*God will forgive you but the bureaucracy won t.* 

_Hyman Rickover_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens,not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life........................................*

*A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results. 
*
_Anon._ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Better a friendly refusal than an unwilling consent.* 

_Proverb_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you do not wish a man to do a thing,.................................*

*you had better get him to talk about it;...............................*

*for the more men talk,................................*

*the more likely they are to do nothing else.*

_Thomas Carlyle_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only so much one can learn on Line............................*

*University is the last refuge of those who mistrust Wikipedia.* 

_Anon._ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is not the horse that draws the cart,.........................................*

*but the oats.* 

_Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything....................................*

*And that is by making the other person want to do it.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is like food for the brain.....................................*

*You cannot get enough in one sitting. It needs continual and regular top up s.* 

_Peter Davies_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.*

_Chinese Proverb_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a man fools me once, shame on him...................................*

*If he fools me twice, shame on me.* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The mechanics of industry is easy. .................................*

*The real engine is the people : Their motivation and direction*

_Ken Gilb__ert_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The public do not know enough to be experts,..........................*

*but know enough to decide between them.* 

_Samuel Butler_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ambition makes the same  mistake concerning power that avarice makes concerning wealth........................................

She begins by  accumulating power as a means to happiness, and she finishes by continuing to  accumulate it as an end.
* 
_Charles Caleb Colton_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The soup is never hot enough if the waiter can keep his thumb in it. -*

Collier, William 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

We promise according to our hopes and perform according to our fears. 

_Fran_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens,.....................*

*not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life...................................*

*A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results*. 

_Anon._ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If each of us hires people smaller than we are,.........................................*

*we shall become a company of dwarfs.*

 -Ogilvy, David 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are only two ways of getting on in the world:.................................................*

*by one's own industry, or by the stupidity of others.* 

_Jean De La Bruyere_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People who think by the inch and talk by the yard...................................*

*deserve to be kicked by the foot.*

_Anon._ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The major value in life is not what you get..............................*
*The major value in life is what you become.* 

-Rohn, Jim 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Make sure you visualize what you really want,.........................................*

*not what someone else wants for you.* 

_Jerry Gillies_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Intelligence without ambition is a bird without wings.*

_C. Archie Danielson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wise men learn many things from their enemies.* 

Aristophanes 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not judge by appearances; a rich heart may be under a poor coat.*

-_Scottish Proverb_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two levers for moving men --................................................*

*interest and fear.* 

_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 







:drop:

----------


## gunner05

Ancient chinese proverb:

Blessed are the procrastinators, for they will die last.

Words to live by.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Intelligence without  ambition is a bird without wings.*

_C. Archie Danielson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wise men admit their mistakes.........................*

*Fools defend them.* 

-Piotrowski, Steve 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wise men admit their mistakes.....................................*

*Fools defend them*

 -Piotrowski, Steve 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our job is not to set things right.............................................*

*but to see them right.* 

-Butterworth, Eric







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Elections are won by men and women chiefly because most people vote against somebody rather than for somebody.* 

_Franklin Pierce Adams_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only those who have learned a lot are in a position to admit how little they know.* 

-Carte, L






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man should choose a friend who is better than himself........................................*

*There are plenty of acquaintances in the world; but very few real friends. 
*

_Chinese Proverb_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Law of Win/Win says, Let's not do it your way or my way;...................................*

*let's do it the best way.*


 -Anderson, Greg 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The politician who never made a mistake never made a decision.*

Major, John 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one can be right all of the time,..........................................*

*but it helps to be right most of the time.* 

-Half, Robert 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ambition is not what man does... ...................................*

*but what man would do.*

_Robert Browning_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only way to get people to like working hard is to motivate them................................*

*Today, people must understand why they're working hard...................................*

*Every individual in an organization is motivated by something different.* 


_Rick Pitino_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A prophet is not without honor,.........................................*

*save in his own country.* 

-Bible 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Hate is not the opposite of love;.....................................*

*apathy is.*

 -May, Rollo 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Making a comeback is one of the most difficult things to do with dignity.*


 -Lake, Greg 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Promises make debt,................................*

*and debt makes promises.*

Danish Proverb

----------


## wolfman

"May you be in heaven for two hours before the devil knows you're dead." -An Irish Toast

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you don't want to do something,................................*

*one excuse is as good as another.*

 -Proverb, Yiddish 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Age is a question of mind over matter..................................*

* If you don't mind, age don't matter.* 

-Paige, Leroy 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Remember, a dead fish can float downstream,..........................................*

*but it takes a live one to swim upstream.*

-Fields, W. C.






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*By the time a partnership dissolves,..........................................*

*it has dissolved.* 

-Updike, John 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Weak eyes are fondest of glittering objects.* 

-Carlyle, Thomas 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A well begun is half ended.* 

-Plato 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Excellence encourages one about life generally..............................*

*it shows the spiritual wealth of the world.* 

_George Eliot_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A gentleman is one who puts more into the world than he takes out.*

 -Shaw, George Bernard 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We live in a world which is full of misery and ignorance,........................................*

*and the plain duty of each and all of us is to try to make the little corner he can influence somewhat less miserable.................................*

*and somewhat less ignorant than it was before he entered it.*

_Thomas Henry Huxley_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Good manners and plenty of money will make my son a gentlemen.*

_Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I know at last what distinguishes man from animals;.....................................*

*financial worries*. 

_Romain Rolland_ 






:drop:

----------


## WFruit

If the edger is melting the lens, it's probably too hot to touch with bare fingers....

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who stand for nothing fall for anything.* 

_Alexander Hamilton__, attributed, also attributed to others with some variations_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You must be the change you wish to see in the world.* 


_Mahatma Gandhi_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have had a lot of adversaries in my political life,...................................*

*but no enemies that I can remember.*

_Gerald R. Ford_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is truly said: It does not take much strength to do things,.......................................*

*but it requires great strength to decide what to do.* 


_Chow Ching_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your assumptions are your windows on the world......................................*

*Scrub them off every once in a while, or the light won't come in. 
*
_Alan Alda_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only after the last tree has been cut down,..............................*

*only after the last river has ben poisoned,.......................*

*only after the last fish has been caught,................................*

*only then will you find that money cannot be eaten.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Cree Indian Prophecy_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When we got into office, the thing that surprised me most............................*

*was to find that things were just as bad as we'd been saying they were.*

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never say a humorous thing to a man who does not possess humor................................*

*He will always use it in evidence against you.* 

_Sir Herbert Beerbohm Tree_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Compromise is but the sacrifice of one right or good in the hope of retaining another ------------------*

* too often ending in the loss of both.* 

_Tryon Edwards_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

There are three faithful friends, an old wife, an old dog, and ready money.

 -Franklin, Benjamin 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who bestows his goods upon the poor shall have as much again, and ten times more.* 

-Bunyan, John 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You don't know how much you know until you know how much you don't know.*

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hello!!  Anyone home?  No posts two days in a row, not like Chris.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The Law of Win/Win says, Let's not do it your way or my way; let's do it the best way*

_Greg Anderson_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't throw away the old bucket until you know whether the new one holds water.* 

_Swedish Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## wolfman

The only thing to do with good advice is to pass it on. It is never of any use to oneself. -Oscar Wilde

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No man ever got very high by pulling other people down...........................*

*The intelligent merchant does not knock his competitors. The sensible worker does not work those who work with him. ....................................*

*Don't knock your friends. Don't knock your enemies. Don't knock yourself.* 

_Alfred Lord Tennyson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Secrecy is the badge of fraud.* 

_Sir John Chadwick_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing is more destructive of respect for the government and the law of the land.....................................................*

*than passing laws which cannot be enforced.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Quit now, you'll never make it....................................*

*If you disregard this advice, you'll be halfway there.* 

_David Zucker_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The production of too many useful things results in too many useless people.* 

_Karl Marx_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I cannot say whether things will get better if we change;........................*

*what I can say is they must change if they are to get better.* 

-_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The hell to be endured hereafter, of which theology tells,..............................*

*is no worse than the hell we make for ourselves in this world by habitually fashioning our characters in the wrong way.*

-_William James, The Principles of Psychology, 1890_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*My money goes to my agent,.....................................*

*then to my accountant and from him to the tax man.* 

_Glenda Jackson_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In business, the competition will bite you if you keep running, if you stand still, they will swallow you.*

_William Knudsen_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most difficult ...........................*

*We do not deal in facts when we are contemplating ourselves.*

_Mark Twain_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Praise invariably implies a reference to a higher standard.*

-_Aristotle_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is good to rub and polish our brain against that of others.*

_Michel de Montaigne_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The lowest form of popular culture -- lack of information, misinformation, disinformation, and a contempt for the truth or the reality of most people's lives -- has overrun real journalism.* 
*Today, ordinary Americans are being stuffed with garbage.*

-_Carl Bernstein, "Guardian (London)", June 3, 1992_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The buyer needs a hundred eyes;.....................................*

*the seller but one.*

_Italian Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most of us, swimming against the tides of trouble the world knows nothing about,..........................................*

*need only a bit of praise or encouragement --.................................*

*and we will make the goal.* 

_Jerome P. Fleishman_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Gray hairs are signs of wisdom if you hold your tongue, speak and they are but hairs, as in the young.* 

_Philo_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It seems to me that there are two kinds of trickery:...................................*

*the fronts people assume before one another's eyes,...............................*

*and the front a writer puts on the face of reality.* 

_Francoise Sagan_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A person is not given integrity...........................................*

*It results from the relentless pursuit of honesty at all times.* 

_Source Unknown_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Where misunderstanding serves others as an advantage...................................*

*one is helpless to make oneself understood.* 

_Lionel Trilling_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perseverance is more prevailing than violence;................................*

*and many things which cannot be overcome when they are together,...................................*

*yield themselves up when taken little by little.* 

_Plutarch__, Life of Sertorius_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who really wants to do something finds a way,................................*

*the other finds an excuse.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Providence conceals itself in the details of human affairs,.........................................*

*but becomes unveiled in the generalities of history.* 

_Alphonse De Lamartine_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is much better to have your gold in the hand than in the heart.*

_Thomas Fuller_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The politician who never made a mistake never made a decision.*

_John Major_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who comes up with a means for doing or producing almost anything better, faster or more economically.............................*


*has his future and his fortune at his fingertips.* 

_J. Paul Getty_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*France has neither winter nor summer nor morals.....................................*

*Apart from these drawbacks it is a fine country.* 

_Mark Twain_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I never wonder to see men wicked,........................................*

*but I often wonder to see them not ashamed.* 

_Jonathan Swift_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is the eternal struggle between these two principles -- right and wrong.............................*

* They are the two principles that have stood face to face from the beginning of time and will ever continue to struggle.................................*

*It is the same spirit that says, You work and toil and earn bread, and I'll eat it.* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one can be so welcome a guest that he will not annoy his host after three days.* 

_Plautus_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success on any major scale requires you to accept responsibility................................*

*in the final analysis, the one quality that all successful people have...................................*

*is the ability to take on responsibility.* 

_Michael Korda_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you want a thing done, go............................*

*If not, send. ...................................*

*The shortest answer is doing.* 

_English Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We are either progressing or retrograding all the while...............................*


*There is no such thing as remaining stationary in this life.* 

_James Freeman Clarke_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The illiterate of the future are not those who can't read or write.................................*

*but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and re-learn.*

_Alvin Toffler_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Though no one can go back and make a brand new start,.......................................*

*anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending.* 

_Carl Bard_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The mind's direction is more important than its progress.*

_Joseph Joubert_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life cannot subsist in society but by reciprocal concessions.* 

_Samuel Johnson_ 






:drop:

----------


## MarySue

I want to be a bear.
If you're a bear, you get to hibernate. You do nothing but sleep for six months.
I could deal with that.
Before you hibernate, you're supposed to eat yourself stupid.
I could deal with that, too.
If you're a bear, you give birth to your children (who only weigh half a pound) while you're sleeping and wake to partially grown, cute cuddly cubs.
I could definitely deal with that.
If you're a mama bear, everyone knows you mean business. You swat anyone who bothers your cubs. If your cubs get out of line, you swat them too.
I could deal with that.
If you're a bear, your mate EXPECTS you to wake up grizzly. He EXPECTS that you will have hairy legs and excess body fat. 
Yup...  Gonna be a bear.  :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The promise given was a necessity of the past:..................................*

*the word broken is a necessity of the present.* 

_Niccolo Machiavelli_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is much difference between imitating a man and counterfeiting him.* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Proclaim not all thou knowest,..........................*


*all thou knowest,......................*


*all thou hast,..............................*


*nor all thou cans't.* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Being a President is like riding a tiger...............................*

*A man has to keep on riding or he is swallowed.* 

_Harry S Truman_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man never likes you so well as when he leaves your* 

*company liking* *himself.* 

_Source Unknown_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The cult of individuality and personality, which promotes painters and poets only to promote itself, is really a business............................................*

*The greater the genius of the personage, the greater the profit.*

_George Grosz_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never trust the man who tells you all his troubles.....................*

*but keeps from you all his joys.* 

_Yiddish Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Praise, like gold and diamonds,...................................*

*owes its value only to its scarcity.*


_Samuel Johnson_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Pay attention to your enemies for they are the first to discover your mistakes*. 

_Antisthenes_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The doorstep to the temple of wisdom is a knowledge of our own ignorance.*

_C. H. (Charles Haddon) Spurgeon_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An atheist is a man who watches a Notre Dame -- Southern Methodist University game...........................................*

*and doesn't care who wins.* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone who doesn't take truth seriously in small matters cannot be trusted in large ones either.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only true measure of success is the ratio between what we might have done and what we might have been on the one hand,........................................*

*and the thing we have made and the things we have made of ourselves on the other.* 

_H. G. [Herbert George] Wells_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If oppurtunity doesn't knock, build a door.*

_Milton Berle_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Let me tell you the secret that has led me to my goal,................................*

*My strength lies solely in my tenacity.* 

_Louis Pasteur_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An individual without information can't take responsibility............................*

*An individual with information can't help but take responsibility.*

_Jan Carlzon_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In argument similes are like songs in love; they describe much, but prove nothing.* 

_Matthew Prior_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can rat, but it takes a certain amount of ingenuity to re-rat.* 

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing we achieve in this world is achieved alone...............................*

*It is always achieved with others teaching us along the way.* 

_Lee J. Colan__, INSPIRE!_ 








:drop:

----------


## shannon

*Excuses are nails in the house of failure!*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you could get up the courage to begin,..................................*

*you have the courage to succeed*. 

_David Viscott_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration.* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All of us are watchers -- of television, of time clocks, of traffic on the freeway ...................................................*

*-- but few are observers. Everyone is looking, not many are seeing* 

_Peter M. Leschak_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It's great to work with somebody who wants to do things differently.* 

_Keith Bellows_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every cloud has its silver lining but it is sometimes a little difficult to get it to the mint* 

_Don Marquis_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Have a bias toward action -- let's see something happen now.........................*

*You can break that big plan into small steps and take the first step right away.* 

_Richard Thalheimer_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The hardest thing in life is to know which bridge to cross and which to burn. 

*_David Russell_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our will is always for our own good,.................................*


*but we do not always see what that is.*


_Jean Jacques Rousseau_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Private property was the original source of freedom. ..............................*

*It still is its main ballpark.*

_Walter Lippmann_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*More people would learn from their mistakes if they weren't so busy denying them. 

*_Harold J. Smith_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance.* 

_Confucius_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man carries his success or his failure with him, it does not depend on outside conditions.* 

_Ralph Waldo Trine_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Greed is all right, by the way I think greed is healthy. You can be greedy and still feel good about yourself.*




_Ivan F. Boesky_ 



:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only way to make sense out of change is to plunge into it,.......................*

*move with it, and join the dance.* 

_Alan Watts_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If youth but had the knowledge and old age the strength.* 

_Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many a man is saved from being a thief by finding everything locked up.* 

_Edward W. Howe_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The buyer needs a hundred eyes; the seller but one.* 

_Italian Proverb_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Silicon Valley is a graveyard. Failure is Silicon Valley's greatest strength.* 

_Source Unknown_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some people see the cup as half empty. Some people see the cup as half full. I see the cup as too large.* 

_George Carlin_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If it has to choose who is to be crucified,.....................*
*the crowd will always save Barabbas*

_Jean Cocteau_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Courage is acting in spite of fear.* 

_Howard W. Hunter_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I once wanted to become an atheist, but I gave up -- they have no holidays.* 

_Henny Youngman_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any new venture goes through the following stages:.............................*

*Enthusiasm, complication, disillusionment, search for the guilty, punishment of the innocent..............................*

*and decoration of those who did nothing.* 

_Anon._







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you go in for argument, take care of your temper. Your logic, if you have any, will take care of itself.* 

_Joseph Farrell_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The truth is that good ethics sometimes is good business, but sometimes it's not. It depends on one's goals and how one defines good business. Sometimes, good ethics can end in bankruptcy. Of course, so can bad ethics............................*

*A fairer statement is that good ethics can be a very powerful business asset and that good things tend to happen to companies and individuals that consistently do the right thing and bad things tend to happen to those that even occasionally do the wrong thing.*

*But the crucial point is that the moral obligation to live according to ethical principles is not dependent on whether it's advantageous. People of character do the right thing in the pursuit of virtue, not self-interest.*

_Michael Josephson_ 
http://www.josephsoninstitute.org/bu...mentaries.html






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some men dream of worthy accomplishments, while others stay awake and do them.* 

_Source Unknown_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you shut up truth and bury it under the ground,............................*

*it will but grow up, and gather to itself such explosive power...................*

*that the day it bursts through it will blow up everything in its way.* 

_Emile Zola_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Prejudice is a great timesaver. It enables you to form opinions without bothering to get facts.*

_Source Unknown_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In reality, serendipity accounts for one percent of the blessings we receive in life, work and love.....................................*

*The other 99 percent is due to our efforts.* 

_Peter McWilliams_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No matter how busy you may think you are,........................*

*you must find time for reading, or surrender yourself to self-chosen ignorance. 

*_Atwood H. Townsend_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Maturity is the ability to reap without apology and not complain when things don't go well. 

*_Jim Rohn_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You may not be able to leave your children a great inheritance, but day by day, you may be weaving coats for them which they will wear for all eternity*. 

_Theodore L. Cuyler_ 








:drop:

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Thanks for all these quotes full of wisdom. It's a great way to start my day.

----------


## JG43

> Mmm and both hit the rocks....


well, not exactly the same outcome though! XD

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Morality cannot be legislated,........................*

*but behavior can be regulated...........................*

*Judicial decrees may not change the heart,.....................*

*but they can restrain the heartless.*

_Martin Luther King, Jr._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who really wants to do something finds a way,..........................*

*the other finds an excuse.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Chocolate, men, coffee - some things are better rich.* 

_Anon_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To be successful, you must decide exactly what you want to accomplish, then resolve to pay the price to get it.* 

_Bunker Hunt_ 







:drop:

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Nothing it's more true than this.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I found myself yesterday one which I like it much. "Minds are like parachutes. They only function when they are open" by Sir James Dewar.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Who we are never changes..............................*

*Who we think we are does.*

_Mary S. Almanac_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We must set up a strong present tense against all rumors of wrath, past and to come.* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not be desirous of having things done quickly........................*

*Do not look at small advantages.......................*

*Desire to have things done quickly prevents their being done thoroughly.* 

*Looking at small advantages prevents great affairs from being accomplished.* 

_Confucius_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We protest against unjust criticism but we accept unarmed applause*.

_Jose Narosky_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fellow who says he has never told a lie has just told one.*

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A true friend is one who overlooks your failures.........................*

*and tolerates your successes.*

_Doug Larson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three things that can destroy a preacher, the glory, the gold, and the girls.* 

_Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## PhotonicGuy

And when the girls are many and pretty…. I wonder how many preachers will remain committed to their mission?

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A true friend is one who overlooks your failures and tolerates your successes. 

*_Doug Larson_ 









:drop:

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Yes, it's a wisdom quote, but it's repeated.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first rule of any technology used in a business is that automation applied to an efficient operation will magnify the efficiency..............................*

*The second is that automation applied to an inefficient operation will magnify the inefficiency.* 

_Bill Gates_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Pretense is the overrating of any kind of knowledge we pretend to.* 

_Jonathan Swift_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Truth is the property of no individual but is the treasure of all men.* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 









:drop:

----------


## Sab

'Nothing is foolproof to a sufficiently talented fool'...love that one and see it demonstrated everyday.  Unfortuantely it is me usually doing the demostration, but on the fortunate side I'm just bright enough to realize it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One must live the way one thinks or end up thinking the way one has lived.* 

_Paul Bourget_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't let life discourage you;...................................*

*everyone who got where he is had to begin where he was.* 

_Richard L. Evans_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not waste a minute -- not a second -- in trying to demonstrate to others the merits of your performance....................................*

*If your work does not vindicate itself, you cannot vindicate it.* 

_Thomas Wentworth Higginson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Read nothing that you do not care to remember,.............................*

*and remember nothing you do not mean to use.* 

_Professor Blackie_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Medicine is my lawful wife and literature my mistress; when I get tired of one, I spend the night with the other.* 

_Anton Chekhov_ 









:drop:

----------


## One science

"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"

----------


## One science

This is a real motivating one. "The sun is always the same; it depends on us to make it shine for us".

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not seek to follow in the footsteps of the wise........................*

*Seek what they sought.* 

_St. Basil_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every new opinion, at its starting, is precisely in a minority of one. 

*_Thomas Carlyle_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It seems our fate to be incorrect (look where we live, for example), and in our incorrectness stand.*

_Alice Walker_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The greatest gift you can give another is the purity of your attention.* 

_Richard Moss_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I do not think that there is any other quality so essential to success of any kind as the quality of perseverance...............................*

*It overcomes almost everything, even nature.* 

_John D. Rockefeller_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Technology is dominated by two types of people: ..............................*

*those who understand what they do not manage, ...............................*

*and those who manage what they do not understand.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Mere words are cheap and plenty enough,....................................*

*but ideas that rouse and set multitudes thinking come as gold for the mines.* 

_A. Owen Penny_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The rewards for those who persevere far exceed the pain that must precede the victory.*

_Ted W. Engstrom_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When a fox walks lame,...............................*

*the old rabbit jumps.*

_American Indian Proverb__, Oklahoma_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When there is a lack of honor in government, the morals of the whole people are poisoned.* 

_Herbert Hoover_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wicked people are always surprised to find ability in those that are good.* 

_Marquis De Vauvenargues_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The difference between heresy and prophecy is often one of sequence............*

*Heresy often turns out to have been prophecy -- when properly aged.*

_Hubert Humphrey_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only certain means of is to render more and better service than is expected of you,..................................*

*no matter what your task may be.* 

_Og Mandino_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Character is the basis of happiness and happiness the sanction of character.* 

_George Santayana_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have often said that I wish I had invented blue jeans: the most spectacular, the most practical, the most relaxed and nonchalant...............*

*They have expression, modesty, sex appeal, simplicity -- all I hope for in my clothes.* 

_Yves Saint-Laurent_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Pain makes man think..............................*

*Thought makes man wise..............................*

*Wisdom makes life endurable.* 

_John Patrick_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The goal of education is the advancement of knowledge and the dissemination of truth.* 

_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 






:drop:

----------


## icmor

Wisdom to start the day . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

"The American system of Democracy will prevail until that moment when the politicians discover they can bribe the electorate with their own money." - Alexis de Toqueville, 1909

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Doing easily what others find difficult is talent;......................*

*doing what is impossible for talent is genius.*

_Henri Frederic Amiel_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Man is an animal which, alone among the animals, refuses to be satisfied by the fulfillment of animal desires.* 

_Alexander Graham Bell_





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a guy has a really good success pattern, I'll go along with him if he says he can go to the moon on Scotch tape*

_Raymond Herzog_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A miser grows rich by seeming poor................................*

*An extravagant man grows poor by seeming rich.* 

_William Shakespeare_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

tomorrow we can resume the post on a usual way.

Chris

----------


## Craig

i am up and ready for my wisdom.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*What is luck? ...................................*


*It is not only chance, it is also creating the opportunity, recognizing it when it is there, ..............................*


*and taking it when it comes.* 

_Natasha Josefowitz_





:drop:

----------


## eyemanflying

> tomorrow we can resume the post on a usual way.
> 
> Chris


Welcome Back Chris.

----------


## hcjilson

everything's back to normal!:bbg:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is a difference between happiness and wisdom:....................................*

*he that thinks himself the happiest man is really so; .....................................*

*but he that thinks himself the wisest is generally the greatest fool.* 

_Francis Bacon_




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Just because something doesn't do what you planned it to do doesn't mean it's useless.* 
_Thomas Alva Edison_ 








:drop:

----------


## HarryChiling

Welcome back we missed you.

----------


## kat

I second that!!! Welcome back, you were missed.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you think your boss is stupid, remember: you wouldn't have a job if he was any smarter.* 

_Albert A. Grant_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Compliments cost nothing, yet many pay dear for them.* 

_Thomas Fuller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity.*

_Albert Einstein_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is so unfair that one is more likely to get into some sort of trouble than be rewarded if one attempts to do a good deed;..............................................*

*many times one spends time and resources to help someone only to be totally ignored with not so much as a thank you.* 

_John P. Grier_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Great ability develops and reveals itself increasingly with every new assignment.*

_Baltasar Gracian__, The Oracle_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You don't manage people;....................................*

*you manage things. You lead people.* 

_Grace Murray Hopper_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing focuses the mind better than the constant sight of a competitor who wants to wipe you off the map.*

_Wayne Calloway_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you're prepared, you're more confident. When you have a strategy, you're more comfortable. 

*_Fred Couples_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Well done, is better than well said.*

_Benjamin Franklin_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you want to be successful, find someone who has achieved the results you want and copy what they do and you'll achieve the same results.*

_Anthony Robbins_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Examinations are formidable even to the best prepared, for the greatest fool may ask more than the wisest man can answer.* 

_Charles Caleb Colton_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ignorance is never out of style. It was in fashion yesterday, it is the rage today and it will set the pace tomorrow.*

_Frank Dane_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Sometimes it helps to know that I just can't do it all. One step at a time is all that's possible -- even when those steps are taken on the run.* 

_Anne W. Schaef_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Americans don't spend billions for entertainment. They spend it in search of entertainment.*

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Before buying anything, it is well to ask if one could do without it.* 

_Sir John Lubbock_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The one function that TV news performs very well is that when there is no news we give it to you with the same emphasis as if there were.* 

_David Brinkley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A good plan today is better than a perfect plan tomorrow. 

*_General George Patton_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A quitter never wins, and a winner never quits* 

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We probably wouldn't worry about what people think of us if we could know how seldom they do.* 

_Olin Miller_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A word to the wise ain't necessary --.....................................*

*it's the stupid ones that need the advice.*

_Bill Cosby_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The royal road to a man's heart is to talk to him about the things he treasures most.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is nothing so consoling as to find one's neighbor's troubles are at least as great as one's own. 

*_George Moore_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is the nature of every person to error, but only the fool perseveres in error*. 


_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life has taught me to think, but thinking has not taught me to live.* 

_Alexander Herzen_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When George Washington threw the dollar across the Rappahannock River, he didn't realize he was establishing a precedent for government spending.* 

_Harold Coffin__, "The San Francisco Examiner"_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Opinion is the main thing which does harm or good in the world..............................*

*It is our false opinions that ruin us.* 

_Marcus Antonius_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If there is anything the nonconformist hates worse than a conformist, it's another nonconformist who doesn't conform to the prevailing standard of nonconformity.*

_Bill Vaughan_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Genius is nothing more than inflamed enthusiasm.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Why pay a dollar for a bookmark?....................................*

*Why not use the dollar for a bookmark?*

_Fred Stoller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This administration today, here and now, declares unconditional war on poverty in America. I urge this Congress and all Americans to join with me in that effort.* 

_Lyndon B. Johnson_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best preparation for good work tomorrow is to do good work today* 

_Elbert Hubbard_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Propaganda, to be effective, must be believed. To be believed, it must be credible. To be credible, it must be true.*

_Hubert Humphrey_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any man who selects a goal in life which can be fully achieved has already defined his own limitations.*

_Cavett Robert_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you don't know where you are going, every road will get you nowhere.*

_Henry Kissinger_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You must learn from your past mistakes, but not lean on your past successes.*

_Denis Waitley_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you're there before it's over, you're on time.* 

_James J. Walker_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Half the world is composed of idiots, the other half of people clever enough to take indecent advantage of them.*

_Walter Kerr_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Must a government, of necessity, be too strong for the liberties of its own people, or too weak to maintain its own existence?* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An optimist is a man who has never had much experience.* 

_Don Marquis_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All my life, whenever it comes time to make a decision, I make it and forget about it.* 

_Harry S Truman_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Forty is the old age of youth,............................... fifty is the youth of old age.* 

_Victor Hugo_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A wise person does at once, what a fool does at last...........................................*

*Both do the same thing; only at different times.* 

_Lord (John Emerich Edward Dalberg) Acton_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We can see a thousand miracles around us every day. What is more supernatural than an egg yolk turning into a chicken?*

_Rutherford Platt_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A vacation should be just long enough that you're boss misses you,.....................................*

*and not long enough for him to discover how well he can get along without you*

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is more simplicity in the man who eats caviar on impulse than in the man who eats Grape Nuts on principle. 

*_G. K. Chesterton_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others,.......................................*

*are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so.* 

_Douglas Adams__, Last Chance to See_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If man had created man, he would be ashamed of his performance.* 

_Mark Twain_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Not only our future economic soundness but the very soundness of our democratic institutions depends on the determination of our government to give employment to idle men.* 

_Franklin D. Roosevelt_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men of ill judgment ignore the good that lies within their hands, till they have lost it. 

*_Sophocles_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If man has good corn, or wood, or boards, or pigs to sell, or can make better chairs or knives, crucibles, or church organs, than anybody else,.................................................*

*you will find a broad, hard-beaten road to his house, though it be in the woods.* 

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I was never ruined but twice;.....................................*
*once when I lost a lawsuit and once when I won one.* 

_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)_ 
















:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Only man is not content to leave things as they are but must always be changing them, and when he has done so, is seldom satisfied with the result.*

_Elspeth Huxley_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Duct tape is like the force. It has a light side, a dark side, and it holds the universe together.* 

_Carl Zwanzig_








_:drop:_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man who graduates today and stops learning tomorrow is uneducated the day after. 

*_Newton D. Baker_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Some people are born hammers, others anvils.*

_Proverb_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The best inheritance a parent can give his children is a few minutes of his time each day.*

_Orlando A. Battista_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Speech and silence. We feel safer with a madman who talks than with one who cannot open his mouth.* 

_E. M. Cioran_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Enjoy life. There's plenty of time to be dead.*

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I know at last what distinguishes man from animals; financial worries.*

_Romain Rolland_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I don't measure a man's success by how high he climbs but how high he bounces when he hits bottom. 

*_General George Patton_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who has not a good memory should never take upon himself the trade of lying.*

_Michel de Montaigne_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A lot of what appears to be progress is just so much technological rococo*

_Bill Grey_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two things which cannot be attacked in front: ignorance and narrow-mindedness. They can only be shaken by the simple development of the contrary qualities. They will not bear discussion. 

*_Lord (John Emerich Edward Dalberg) Acton_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We own almost all our knowledge not to those who have agreed..................................*

*but to those who have differed.*

-_Charles Caleb Colton_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it, .........................................*

*but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd.*

_Anon._ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Put not your trust in money, but put your money in trust*

_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Advice is like castor oil, easy to give, but dreadful to take.*

_Josh Billings_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Citius, Altius, Fortius Faster, Higher, Stronger* 

Father Didon was a friend of Baron Pierre de Coubertin who made this the Olympic Motto


_Henri Martin Didon__, The Olympic Motto_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Since a politician never believes what he says, he is surprised when others believe him*.

_Charles De Gaulle_










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Each time you are honest and conduct yourself with honesty, a success force will drive you toward greater success. Each time you lie, even with a little white lie, there are strong forces pushing you toward failure. 

*_Joseph Sugarman_ 








:drop:

----------


## astaire

You can either ask for something to be done or say how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself!!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Adversities do not make a man frail. They show what sort of man he is.* 

_Thomas Kempis_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any power must be an enemy of mankind which enslaves the individual by terror and force, whether it arises under the Fascist or the Communist flag. All that is valuable in human society depends upon the opportunity for development accorded to the individual.* 

_TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A house means a family house, a place specially meant for putting children and men in so as to restrict their waywardness and distract them from the longing for adventure and escape they've had since time began.* 

_Marguerite Duras_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The trade of advertising is now so near perfection that it is not easy to propose any improvement. But as every art ought to be exercised in due subordination to the public good, I cannot but propose it as a moral question to these masters of the public ear, whether they do not sometimes play too wantonly with our passions.* 

_Samuel Johnson_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The contemporary form of true greatness lies in a civilization founded on the spirituality of work.* 

_Simone Weil_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*"I had the blues because I had no shoes until upon the street, I met a man who had no feet."

**Ancient Persian ProVerb*






*:drop:

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two levers for moving men -- interest and fear. 
*

Napoleon Bonaparte









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Watch the turtle. He only moves forward by sticking his neck out.*

_Lou Gerstner_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your neighbor's vision is as true for him as your own vision is true for you.*

_Miguel de Unamuno_ 












:drop:

----------


## Catguyphx

In the game of LIFE, the winner is not the one who lives the longest, but the one who has lived most contentedly. ===== ME

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never give in, never give in, never, never, never, neverin nothing, great or small, large or pettynever give in except to convictions of honour and good sense*

_Sir Winston Churchill_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Just make up your mind at the very outset that your work is going to stand for quality................................. that you are going to stamp a superior quality upon everything that goes out of your hands, that whatever you do shall bear the hall-mark of excellence.* 

_Orison Swett Marden_ 




:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The right word may be effective, but no word was ever as effective as a rightly timed pause.*


_Mark Twain_ 







:drop:

----------


## Optixx

Just put on your big girl panties and deal with it!:o

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Of all the senses, sight must be the most delightful.*


_Helen Keller_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Good manners are made up of petty sacrifices.*

_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Perfection of character consists in this; living each day as if it were the last, and spending each moment in peace. 

*_Marcus Aurelius_ 





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Man can believe the impossible, but man can never believe the improbable.*

_Oscar Wilde_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A vain man finds it wise to speak good or ill of himself; a modest man does not talk of himself. 

*_Jean De La Bruyere_ 









:drop:
* 
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When handling a customers complaint, remember: If you can't fix it, don't drop it. ..........................................*
*If we don't take care of the customer... somebody else will.*

_Source Unknown_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Without tact you can learn nothing. Tact teaches you when to be silent. Inquirers who are always questioning never learn anything. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Aim at perfection in everything, though in most things it is unattainable. However, they who aim at it, and persevere, will come much nearer to it than those whose laziness and despondency make them give it up as unattainable.*

_Lord Chesterfield_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity.* 

_Lazarus Long_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who has not a good memory should never take upon himself the trade of lying.*

_Michel de Montaigne_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I was neurotic for years. I was anxious and depressed and selfish. Everyone kept telling me to change. I resented them and I agreed with them, and I wanted to change, but simply couldn't, no matter how hard I tried. ..................................................*

*Then one day someone said to me, Don't change. I love you just as you are. Those words were music to my ears: Don't change, Don't change. Don't change . . . I love you as you are...........................................*

*I relaxed. I came alive. And suddenly I changed!*

_Anthony De Mello_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A banker is a fellow who lends his umbrella when the sun is shining and wants it back the minute it begins to rain.* 

_Mark Twain_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.*

_George Bernard Shaw_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Let not him who is houseless pull down the house of another, but let him work diligently and build one for himself, thus by example assuring that his own shall be safe from violence when built.* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We do not err because truth is difficult to see. It is visible at a glance. We err because this is more comfortable.*

_Alexandr Solzhenitsyn_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*An insincere and evil friend is more to be feared than a wild beast; a wild beast may wound your body, but an evil friend will wound your mind. 

*_Buddha_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fellow can't keep people from having a bad opinion of him, but he can keep them from being right about it.*

_Source Unknown_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Sooner or later everyone sits down to a banquet of consequences.* 

_Robert Louis Stevenson_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is better to err on the side of daring than the side of caution.*

_Alvin Toffler_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Drive for show, but putt for dough.*

_Bobby Locke_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ideas are a capital that bears interest only in the hands of talent. 

*_Antoine Rivarol_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It was said of old Sarah, Duchess of Marlborough, that she never puts dots over her I s, to save ink. 

*_Horace Walpole_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Life is like riding a bicycle. You don't fall off unless you stop pedaling.* 

_Claude Pepper__, (attributed)_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone young can learn something useful from someone with experience.* 

_Al Capp_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Fanatics are picturesque, mankind would rather see gestures than listen to reasons. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Temptations, unlike opportunities, will always give you many second chances.* 

_Orlando A. Battista_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Read nothing that you do not care to remember, and remember nothing you do not mean to use. 

*_Professor Blackie_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*God made man to go by motives, and he will not go without them, any more than a boat without steam or a balloon without gas.* 

_Henry Ward Beecher_ 










:drop:
* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In the fall, when you see geese heading south for the winter fly along in v formation, one might consider what science has discovered as to why geese fly this way.*
*
Each bird flaps its wings creating uplift for the bird immediately following. A flock has a greater flying range in formation than a single bird would have on its own.

When a goose falls out of formation, it feels the drag and resistance of trying to fly alone and quickly rejoins the formation. The goose takes advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front.

The geese in formation honk from behind to encourage those flying up front to keep their speed. When a goose gets sick or wounded and falls out of formation, two other geese will fall out of formation with that goose to follow it down to lend help and protection. They stay with that fallen goose until it is able to fly or it dies. Only then do they launch out on their own or with another formation to catch up with their flock.

People, who share a common direction and sense of community, can reach a goal more quickly and easily because they are traveling on the thrust of one another. It is harder to do something alone than together.

It is beneficial to take turns doing demanding work. By sharing leadership and depending upon others in a group, there is a chance to lead and an opportunity to rest.* 

_Anon._ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you 
didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail 
away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. 
Dream. Discover*.

Mark Twain





:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is like food for the brain. You cannot get enough in one sitting. It needs continual and regular top up s.* 

_Peter Davies_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Big egos are big shields for lots of empty space. 

*_Diana Black_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Never do anything when you are in a temper, for you will do everything wrong. 

*_Baltasar Gracian_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Politics is the gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign funds from the rich by promising to protect each from the other.* 

_Oscar Ameringer_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To be stupid, and selfish, and to have good health are the three requirements for happiness; though if stupidity is lacking, the others are useless.* 

_Gustave Flaubert_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens, not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life. A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results.*

_Anon._






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The smallest good deed is better than the grandest intention* 

_Source Unknown_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Experience is that marvelous thing that enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again.* 

_Franklin P. Jones_ 










:drop:
* 


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it. 

*_Dale Carnegie_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The nation is prosperous on the whole, but how much prosperity is there in a hole? 

*_Will Rogers_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The soup is never hot enough if the waiter can keep his thumb in it.* 

_William Collier_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most people would succeed in small things if they were not troubled with great ambitions. 

*_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is simple. You eliminate those who are not motivated.*

_Lou Holtz_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always dream and shoot higher than you know you can reach. Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries and predecessors; try to be better than yourself.* 

_Source Unknown_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who loses wealth loses much; he who loses a friend loses more; but he that loses his courage loses all. 

*_Miguel de Cervantes_ 







:drop:

----------


## danialclarcke

Life is a journey through a spiral staircase, as we age, we cover the ground covered we covered before, as above. We envision the spiral staircase below us we measure our progress by the number of places where we were, but not anymore. The journey is both repetitious and progressive, both round and upward.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The reason there's so much ignorance is that those who have it are so eager to share it.* 

_Frank A. Clark_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A winner rebukes and forgives; a loser is too timid to rebuke and too petty to forgive* 

_Sydney J. Harris_ 









:drop:

----------


## k12311997

and now from the department of redundency department.




> *There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it.* 
> 
> _Dale Carnegie_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it. 
> 
> *_Dale Carnegie_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going.* 

_Jim Ryun_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't tell me the sky's the limit when there are foosteps on the moon.* 

_Anon._ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have found it to be true that the older I've become the better my life has become.*

_Rush Limbaugh_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is the art of getting people to do what you want them to do because they want to do it.* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Teamwork is essential. It allows you to blame someone else*.

_Proverb_ 













:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Little-minded people's thoughts move in such small circles that five minutes conversation gives you an arc long enough to determine their whole curve.* 

_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When a man spends his time giving his wife criticism and advice instead of compliments, he forgets that it was not his good judgment, but his charming manners, that won her heart.*

_Helen Rowland_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There would be no great men if there were no little ones.* 

_George Herbert_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*How many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg? Four. Calling a tail a leg doesn't make it a leg.* 

_Abraham Lincoln_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people.*

_Lee Iacocca_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest! If you must-but never quit.
Life is queer, with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about
When he might of won if he'd stuck it out;
Stick to your task, though the pace seems slows-
You may succeed with one more blow.

Success is failure turned inside out-
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt-
And you may never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems afar;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-
It's when things seem worse that YOU MUSN'T QUIT.*

_Anon.__, You Musn't Quit_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Impossible is a word only to be found in the dictionary of fools.* 

_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*People often say that motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing-that's why we recommend it daily.*

_Zig Ziglar_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Training is everything. The peach was once a bitter almond; cauliflower is nothing, but cabbage with a college education.* 

_Mark Twain_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who considers too much will perform little*

_Friedrich von Schiller_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*What you say in advertising is more important than how you say it.*

_David Ogilvy_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Finagle's Eighth Rule:
*Teamwork is essential. It allows you to blame someone else.

_Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you do not know what you are doing and what you are doing is the best -- that is inspiration.* 

_Robert Bresson_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The business of America is business and the chief ideal of the American people is idealism.* 

_Calvin Coolidge_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Motivation is simple. You eliminate those who are not motivated.* 

_Lou Holtz_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every failure, obstacle or hardship is an opportunity in disguise. Success in many cases is failure turned inside out. The greatest pollution problem we face today is negativity. Eliminate the negative attitude and believe you can do anything. Replace 'if I can, I hope, maybe' with 'I can, I will, I must*.' 

_Mary Kay Ash_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Criticism always follows worthwhile action. The opposite is seldom true.*

_Torley Wong_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you do not wish a man to do a thing, you had better get him to talk about it; for the more men talk, the more likely they are to do nothing else.* 

_Thomas Carlyle_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It's never too late -- never too late to start over, never too late to be happy.* 

_Jane Fonda_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing is impossible for the man who doesn't have to do it himself.*

_Weiler_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*the best way to get something done is to begin. 

*_Source Unknown_











:drop:
* 
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A graceful taunt is worth a thousand insults.* 

_Louis Nizer_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A fool always finds a greater fool to admire him. 

*_Nicholas Boileau_ 











:drop:*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Too bad that all the people who know how to run the country are busy driving taxicabs and cutting hair. 

*_George Burns_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Once a new technology rolls over you, if you're not part of the steamroller, you're part of the road.* 

_Stewart Brand_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you say that you agree to a thing in principle you mean that you have not the slightest intention of carrying it out in practice.*

_Otto von Bismarck__, addressing hypocrisy_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All the people like us are We, and everyone else is They.*

_Rudyard Kipling_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Is an intelligent human being likely to be much more than a large-scale manufacturer of misunderstanding?* 

_Philip Roth_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it.* 

_Dale Carnegie_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If the g**oing is real easy, beware, you may be headed down hill and don't know it.*

_Source Unknown_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The man with a new idea is a crank until the idea succeeds.* 

_Mark Twain_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Attitude Adjuster: When you smile at someone, nine times out of 10 the other person will smile back and you've made two people's days brighter and better.* 

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The sun, the moon and the stars would have disappeared long ago had they happened to be within the reach of predatory human hands.* 

_Havelock Ellis_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*They deem him their worst enemy who tells them the truth. 

*_Plato_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We all have dreams. But in order to make dreams come into reality, it takes an awful lot of determination, dedication, self-discipline, and effort.* 

_Jesse Owens_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Motivation is simple. You eliminate those who are not motivated. 

_Lou Holtz_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Those who prefer their English sloppy have only themselves to thank if the advertisement writer uses his mastery of vocabulary and syntax to mislead their weak minds.* 

_Dorothy L. Sayers_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we can boondoggle ourselves out of this depression, that word is going to be enshrined in the hearts of the American people for years to come. 

*_Franklin D. Roosevelt_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you don't have time to do it right you must have time to do it over.* 

_Source Unknown_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men never remember, but women never forget.* 

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The most important single ingredient in the formula of success is knowing how to get along with people.* 

_Theodore Roosevelt_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three kinds of people; those that make things happen, those that watch things happen and those who don't know what's happening.*

_Proverb_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Getting money is like digging with a needle, spending it is like water soaking into sand.*

_Japanese Proverb_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't be afraid to make a mistake. But make sure you don't make the same mistake twice.* 

_Akio Morita_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It was absolutely marvelous working for Wolfgang Pauli. You could ask him anything. There was no worry that he would think a particular question was stupid, since he thought all questions were stupid.* 

_Victor Weisskopf_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most of the things worth doing in the world had been declared impossible before they were done.*

_Louis D. Brandeis_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If all men knew what each said of the other, there would not be four friends in the world. 

*_Blaise Pascal_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Individual commitment to a group effort -- that is what makes a team work, a company work, a society work, a civilization work. 

*_Vince Lombardi_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A man is a person that will pay two dollars for a one dollar item he wants. A woman will pay one dollar for a two dollar item she doesn't want.* 

_William Binger_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The only point in making money is, you can tell some big shot where to go. 

*_Humphrey Bogart_ 










:drop:
* 
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Too many people run out of ideas long before they run out of words.*

_Source Unknown_











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When two men share an umbrella, both of them get wet.* 

_Michael Isenberg_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In nine times out of ten, the slanderous tongue belongs to a disappointed person.* 

_George Bancroft_ 












:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Common sense is seeing things as they are, and doing things as they should be* *done.*

_Source Unknown_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is better to run back than run the wrong way. 

*_Proverb_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Guests, like fish, begin to smell after three days.* 

_Benjamin Franklin_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most of the things worth doing in the world had been declared impossible before they were done.*

_Louis D. Brandeis_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Insanity in individuals is something rare -- but in groups, parties, nations, and epochs it is the rule.* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Right is right, even if everyone is against it; and wrong is wrong, even if everyone is for it.* 

_William Penn_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We all need money, but there are degrees of desperation.*

_Anthony Burgess_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Putting off an easy thing makes it hard, and putting off a hard one makes it impossible.* 

_George H. Lonmer_ 












:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do not waste a minute -- not a second -- in trying to demonstrate to others the merits of your performance. If your work does not vindicate itself, you cannot vindicate it.* 

_Thomas Wentworth Higginson_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Progress isn't made by early risers. It's made by lazy men trying to find easier ways to do something. 

*_Robert A. Heinlein_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you aim for perfection, you discover it's a moving target.*

_Geoffrey F. Fisher_












:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing focuses the mind better than the constant sight of a competitor who wants to wipe you off the map.*

_Wayne Calloway_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Education is that which discloses to the wise and disguises from the foolish their lack of understanding. 

*_Ambrose Bierce_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Even rabbits insult an dead lion. 

*_Proverb_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many strokes overthrow the tallest oaks.*  
_John Lyly_









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A great man stands on God. A small man on a great man. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We find greatest joy, not in getting, but in expressing what we are. Men do not really live for honors or for pay; their gladness is not the taking and holding, but in doing, the striving, the building, the living. It is a higher joy to teach than to be taught. It is good to get justice, but better to do it; fun to have things but more to make them. The happy man is he who lives the life of love, not for the honors it may bring, but for the life itself. 

*_R.J. Baughan_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There has never been a statue erected to the memory of someone who let well enough alone.*

_Jules Ellinger_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If I was forced to choose between the penitentiary and White House for four years, I would say the penitentiary, thank you.* 

_Gen. William Tecumseh Sherman_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Economic growth without social progress lets the great majority of people remain in poverty, while a privileged few reap the benefits of rising abundance. 

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fates lead the willing, and drag the unwilling.*

_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*None are more unjust in their judgments of others than those who have a high opinion of themselves.* 

_C. H. (Charles Haddon) Spurgeon_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Success has always been easy to measure. It is the distance between one's origins and one's final achievement.* 

_Michael Korda_








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you can look back on your life with contentment, you have one of man's most precious gifts -- a selective memory.* 

_Jim Fiebig_ 













:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Tell your friend a lie. If he keeps it secret, then tell him the truth.*

_Proverb_ 















:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Lots of people limit their possibilities by giving up easily. Never tell yourself this is too much for me. It's no use. I can't go on. If you do you're licked, and by your own thinking too. Keep believing and keep on keeping on.* 

_Norman Vincent Peale_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He can who thinks he can, and he can't who thinks he can't. This is an inexorable, indisputable law.*

_Henry Ford_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Behind every successful man is a proud wife and a surprised mother-in-law.* 

_Hubert Humphrey_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A house is made of walls and beams; a home is built with love and dreams.*

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The problem is not whether business will survive in competition with business, but whether any business will survive at all in the ;face of social change.* 

_Laurence J. Mcginley_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The superior man blames himself. The inferior man blames others.* 

_Don Shula_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In a completely rational society, the best of us would be teachers and the rest of us would have to settle for something less, because passing civilization along from one generation to the next ought to be the highest honor and the highest responsibility anyone could have.* 

_Lee Iacocca_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Always dream and shoot higher than you know you can reach. Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries and predecessors; try to be better than yourself.* 

_Source Unknown_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A cause a day keeps reality away. 

*_Jim Fraser_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The first law of dietetics seems to be if it tastes good, its bad for you.* 

_Isaac Asimov_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Successful people are not gifted; they just work hard, then succeed on purpose.*

_G. K. Nielson_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To be good is noble, but to teach others how to be good is nobler and less trouble. 

*_Mark Twain_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The giants of the race have been men of concentration, who have struck sledge-hammer blows in one place until they have accomplished their purpose. The successful men of today are men of one overmastering idea, one unwavering aim, men of single and intense purpose.* 

_Orison Swett Marden_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The superior doctor prevents sickness; The mediocre doctor attends to impending sickness; The inferior doctor treats actual sickness;* 

_Chinese Proverb_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Act the way you'd like to be and soon you'll be the way you act.* 

_George W. Crane_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The basic rule of free enterprise: You must give in order to get.*

_Scott Alexander_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Men give me credit for some genius. All the genius I have is this. When I have a subject in mind. I study it profoundly. Day and night it is before me. My mind becomes pervaded with it... the effort which I have made is what people are pleased to call the fruit of genius. It is the fruit of labor and thought. 

*_Alexander Hamilton_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Happy are those who dare courageously to defend what they love. 

*_Ovid_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In every part and corner of our life, to lose oneself is to be a gainer; to forget oneself is to be happy.* 

_Robert Louis Stevenson__, Old Mortality, Memories and Portrait, 1887_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Once we know our weaknesses they cease to do us any harm.*

_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I never knew what real happiness was until I got married and by then it was too late.* 

_Max Kauffman_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Stop the habit of wishful thinking and start the habit of thoughtful wishes. 

*_Mary Martin_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strength. 

*_Eric Hoffer_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Make a customer, not a sale. 

*_Katherine Barchetti_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Part of the inhumanity of the computer is that, once it is competently programmed and working smoothly, it is completely honest.* 

_Isaac Asimov_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Inanimate objects are classified scientifically into three major categories -- those that don't work, those that break down and those that get lost.* 

_Russell Baker_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Experience is a private, and a very largely speechless affair.* 

_James Baldwin_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A winner makes commitment. A loser makes promises.* 

_Source Unknown_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anyone can be polite to a king. It takes a gentleman to be polite to a beggar. 

*_Source Unknown_ 









*:drop:
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*His reputation is what men say he is. That can be damaged; but reputation is for time, character is for eternity.*

_John B. Gough_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*What the eye does not admire the heart does not desire.* 

_Proverb_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are only two creatures of value on the face of the earth: those with the commitment, and those who require the commitment of others.* 

_John Adams_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Your assumptions are your windows on the world. Scrub them off every once in a* 
*while, or the light won't come in. 
*
_Alan Alda_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One thousand days to learn; ten thousand days to refine.* 

_Japanese Proverb_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Children smile on the average 400 times/day; Adults: 15 times/day. Ever wonder why? 

*_Source Unknown_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Value is the most invincible and impalpable of ghosts, and comes and goes unthought of while the visible and dense matter remains as it was.* 

_W. Stanley Jevons_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I learned more about the economy from one South Dakota dust storm that I did in all my years of college.* 

_Hubert Humphrey_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Lost, yesterday, somewhere between sunrise and sunset, two golden hours, each set with sixty diamond minutes. No reward is offered for they are gone forever.* 

_Horace Mann_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The hardest thing in life is to know which bridge to cross and which to burn.* 

_David Russell_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The older I grow the more I distrust the familiar doctrine that age brings wisdom.*

_H. L. Mencken_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Anybody who ask for advice nowadays just hasn't been listening.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Reasoning draws a conclusion, but does not make the conclusion certain, unless the mind discovers it by the path of experience. 

*_Roger Bacon_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it.* 

_Albert Einstein_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Why is it when we talk to God, we're praying, but when God talks to us, we're schizophrenic?* 

_Lily Tomlin_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Merit is often an obstacle to fortune; the reason is it produces two bad effects, envy and fear.* 

_Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*My father told me that if you saw a man in a Rolls Royce you could be sure he was not a gentleman unless he was the chauffeur.* 

_Earl of Arran_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we are not ashamed to think it, we should not be ashamed to say it. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wise men don't need advice. Fools won't take it.* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Classical quotation is the parole of literary men all over the world.* 

_Samuel Johnson_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Just as white light consists of colored rays, so reverence for life contains all the components of ethics: love, kindliness, sympathy, empathy, peacefulness and power to forgive.* 

_Albert Schweitzer_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Even though these technological advances originally sought to control information and bring order to the office, in many instances they have done just the opposite. The electronic office promised to reduce paper work and lessen work loads, but it has, in fact, generated more information that must sill be printed and -even more challenging-be assimilated. Since computers entered office systems, paper utilization has increased six-fold.* 

_Peter D. Moore_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Expansion means complexity and complexity decay.* 

_C. Northcote Parkinson_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The mind of a bigot is like the pupil of the eye; the more light you pour on it, the more it will contract.* 

_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 












:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Most of us ask for advice when we know the answer but we want a different one.* 

_Ivern Ball_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Wisdom is not attained by years, but by ability. 

*_Plautus_ 










_:drop:_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are two things to aim at in life: first, to get what you wa**nt; and, after that, to enjoy it. Only the wisest of mankind achieve the second.* 

_Logan Pearsall Smith_ 






*
:drop:*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Delegating means letting others become the experts and hence the best*

_Timothy Firnstahl_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The surest way to corrupt a youth is to instruct him to hold in higher esteem those who think alike than those who think differently.* 

_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our duty, as men and women, is to proceed as if limits to our ability did not exist. We are collaborators in creation.* 

_Pierre Teilhard de Chardin_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Truthful words are not beautiful; beautiful words are not truthful. Good words are not persuasive; persuasive words are not good.* 

_Lao-Tzu_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*They always say that time changes things, but you actually have to change them yourself.* 

_Andy Warhol_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You know a dream is like a river, ever changing as it flows.
And a dreamer's just a vessel that must follow where it goes.
Trying to learn from what's behind you and never knowing what's in store
makes each day a constant battle just to stay between the shores.
And I will sail my vessel 'til the river runs dry.
Like a bird upon the wind, these waters are my sky.
I'll never reach my destination if I never try,
So I will sail my vessel 'til the river runs dry.
Too many times we stand aside and let the water slip away.
To what we put off 'til tomorrow has now become today.
So don't you sit upon the shore and say you're satisfied.
Choose to chance the rapids and dare to dance the tides.* 

_Garth Brooks_
_song The River co-written with Victoria Shaw_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who is not contented with what he has, would not be contented with what he would like to have.* 

_Socrates_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ambition is like love, impatient both of delays and rivals.*

_Sir John Denham_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Easy is right. Begin right, and you will be easy. Continue easy and you are right... The right way to go easy is to forget the right way, and forget that the going is easy.* 

_Chuang Tzu_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is not how much one makes but to what purpose one spends.*

_John Ruskin_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is the dull man who is always sure, and the sure man who is always dull.*

_H. L. Mencken_ 













:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you argue with your inferiors, you convince them of only one thing: they are as clever as you.*

_Irving Layton_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We go by the major vote, and if the majority are insane, the sane must go to the hospital.* 

_Horace Mann_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing hurts more than having to pay an income tax, unless it is not having to pay an income tax.* 

_Lord Thomas Dewar_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The fox when it sees a flock of herons or magpies or birds of that kind, suddenly flings himself on the ground with his mouth open to look as he were dead; and these birds want to peck at his tongue, and he bites off their heads.* 

_Leonardo DaVinci__, note book_ 










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I like pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To have the reputation of possessing the most perfect social tact, talk to every woman as if you loved her, and to every man as if he bored you.* 

_Oscar Wilde_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To do two things at once is to do neither.* 

_Publilius Syrus_ 











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In communities where men build ships for their own sons to fish or fight from, quality is never a problem .*

_J. A. Dever_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The better I know men the more I admire dogs.* 

_Source Unknown_ 








:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Children suck the mother when they are young and the father when they are old.*

_English Proverb_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A hearty laugh gives one a dry cleaning, while a good cry is a wet wash. 

*_Puzant Kevork Thomajan_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Finagle's Eighth Rule:**
Teamwork is essential. It allows you to blame someone else.* 

_Proverb_










:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Nothing is more dangerous than an idea, when you only have one.*

_Alain Chartier_











:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Corporations are social organizations, the theater in which men and women realize or fail to realize purposeful and productive lives.* 

_Peter Rena_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Six mistakes mankind keeps making century after century:
Believing that personal gain is made by crushing others;
Worrying about things that cannot be changed or corrected;
Insisting that a thing is impossible because we cannot accomplish it;
Refusing to set aside trivial preferences;
Neglecting development and refinement of the mind;
Attempting to compel others to believe and live as we do.* 

_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't talk to me about a man's being able to talk sense; everyone can talk sense. Can he talk nonsense?* 

_William Pitt_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When I was a young boy, my father taught me that to be a good Catholic, I had to confess at church if I ever had impure thoughts about a girl. That very evening I had to rush to confess my sin. And the next night, and the next. After a week, I decided religion wasn't for me.* 

_Fidel Castro__, "The Economist", August 27, 1997_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Uncle claims that if he files his income tax wrong he'll go to jail, and if he files it right he'll go to the poor house.*

_Nonnee Coan_






:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Little-minded people's thoughts move in such small circles that five minutes conversation gives you an arc long enough to determine their whole curve. 

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No exile at the South Pole or on the summit of Mont Blanc separates us more effectively from others than the practice of a hidden vice.* 

_Marcel Proust_ 







:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The drops of rain make a hole in the stone, not by violence, but by oft falling.* 

_Lucretius_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The safest way to double your money is to fold over once and put it in your pocket.* 

_Kin Hubbard_ 









:drop:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













A learned blockhead is a greater blockhead than an ignorant one.

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












It is a good viewpoint to see the world as a dream. When you have something like a nightmare, you will wake up and tell yourself that it was only a dream. It is said that the world we live in is not a bit different from this. 

*_Yamamoto Tsunetomo__, Hagakure_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













He who undertakes to be his own teacher has a fool for a pupil. 

*_Proverb_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













Having been poor is no shame, but being ashamed of it, is. 

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens, not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life. A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results.

*_Anon._








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it. 
*
_Dale Carnegie_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













They that crouch to those who are above them, always trample on those who are below them.

*_George Earle Buckle_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning.

*_Bill Gates_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The master in the art of living makes little distinction between his work and his play, his labor and his leisure, his mind and his body, his information and his recreation, his love and his religion. He hardly knows which is which. He simply pursues his vision of excellence at whatever he does, leaving others to decide whether he is working or playing. To him he's always doing both. 
*
_James A. Michener_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.

*_Mahatma Gandhi_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













It's not the events of our lives that shape us, but our beliefs as to what those events mean. 
*
_Anthony Robbins_












 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













If your strength is small, don't carry heavy burdens. If your words are worthless, don't give advice.

*_Chinese Proverb_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It is explained that all relationships require a little give and take. This is untrue. Any partnership demands that we give and give and give and at the last, as we flop into our graves exhausted, we are told that we didn't give enough. 
*
_Quentin Crisp_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The Belief that man is outfitted with an immortal soul, differing altogether from the engines which operate the lower animals, is ridiculously unjust to them. The difference between the smartest dog and the stupidest man 
*
_H. L. Mencken_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












We must stop talking about the American dream and start listening to the dreams of the Americans. 

*_Ruben Askew_ 











 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













You and I do not see things as they are. We see things as we are.

*_Herb Cohen_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












A vacation should be just long enough that you're boss misses you, and not long enough for him to discover how well he can get along without you. 

*_Source Unknown_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The starting point of all achievement is desire. Keep this constantly in mind. Weak desires bring weak results, just as a small amount of fire makes a small amount of heat. 

*_Napoleon Hill_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Technology is dominated by two types of people: those who understand what they do not manage, and those who manage what they do not understand. 

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













The proud man can learn humility, but he will be proud of it. 

*_Mignon McLaughlin_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












We count our miseries carefully, and accept our blessings without much thought. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Gossip is when you hear something you like about someone, you don't. 
*
_Earl Wilson_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













It's easier to be original and foolish than original and wise.

*_Gottfried Wilhelm Von Leibniz_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Democracy is supposed to give you the feeling of choice, like Painkiller X and Painkiller Y. But they're both just aspirin. 

*_Gore Vidal_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












To believe in something, and not to live it, is dishonest.

* _Mahatma Gandhi_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*















Probable impossibilities are to be preferred to improbable possibilities

*_Aristotle_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Style is knowing who you are, what to say, and not giving a damn.

*_Gore Vidal_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I*f you want to make enemies, try to change something*.

_Woodrow Wilson_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*














The stupidity of men always invites the insolence of power.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If* you achieve success, you will get applause, and if you get applause, you will hear it. My advice to you concerning applause is this; enjoy it but never quite believe it.

*_Robert Montgomery_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The sooner you make your first five thousand mistakes the sooner you will be able to correct them. 

*_Kimon Nicolaides_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Th*ink twice before you speak, because your words and influence will plant the seed of either success or failure in the mind of another.

*_Napoleon Hill_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The hardest thing for your competitors to match is the most unique aspect of your organization - the MINDS and HEARTS of your employees* .

_Lee J. Colan__, Passionate Performance_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*he educated differ from the uneducated as much as the living from the dead.

*_Aristotle_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












There is no comparing the brutality and cynicism of today's pop culture with that of forty years ago: from High Noon to Robocop is a long descent. 

*_Charles Krauthammer_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## rickyforever

you start to try a new thing and then you begin to take a risk, so we shoule think a lot before we try

ricky

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












A* *wise old owl sat on an oak; The more he saw the less he spoke; The less he spoke the more he heard; Why aren't we like that wise old bird?

*_Edward Hersey Richards_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

D*efeat is not the worst of failures. Not to have tried is the true failure.

*_George E. Woodberry_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Change is not made without inconvenience, even from worse to better.

*_Richard Hooker_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

B*y the time you're eighty years old you've learned everything. You only have to remember it.

*_George Burns_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

G*reat people talk about ideas. Small people talk about other people.

*_Tobias S. Gibson_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













A* *mediocre idea that guarantees enthusiasm will go further than a great idea that inspires no one.

*_Mary Kay Ash_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

P*rocrastination is the art of keeping up with yesterday.

*_Don Marquis_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













The money you have gives you freedom; the money you pursue enslaves you. 

*_Jean Jacques Rousseau_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Success................... it's what you do with what you've got.

*_Leroy Van Dyke_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Fortune can take away riches, but not courage. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The woman who tells her age is either too young to have anything to lose or too old to have anything to gain. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













When God punishes a land, he deprives its leaders of wisdom.

*_Italian Proverb_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The price good men pay for indifference to public affairs is to be ruled by evil men.
*
_Plato_ 











 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The measure of a truly great man is the courtesy with which he treats lesser men. 

*_Source Unknown_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The right of an inventor to his invention is no monopoly; in any other sense than a man's house is a monopoly. 

*_Daniel Webster_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*He who rejects change is the architect of decay. The only human institution which rejects progress is the cemetery.

*_Harold Wilson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A winner makes commitment. A loser makes promises.

*_Source Unknown_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## rickyforever

....  titanic is my favorite    :Eek:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*After I'm dead I'd rather have people ask why I have no monument than why I have one.

*_Cato The Elder_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Two things control men's nature, instinct and experience.

*_Blaise Pascal_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Age is only a number, a cipher for the records. A man can't retire his experience. He must use it. Experience achieves more with less energy and time.

*_Bernard Baruch_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Time is money says the proverb, but turn it around and you get a precious truth. Money is time.

*_George Robert Gissing_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

W*hen you choose your friends, don't be short-changed by choosing personality over character.

*_W. Somerset Maugham_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Enthusiasm is the best protection in any situation. Wholeheartedness is contagious. Give yourself, if you wish to get others.

*_David Seabury_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We're all pilgrims on the same journey-but some pilgrims have better road maps.

*_Nelson Demille_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Proclaim not all thou knowest, all thou knowest, all thou hast, nor all thou cans't.*

_Benjamin Franklin_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The aim of medicine is to prevent disease and prolong life, the ideal of medicine is to eliminate the need of a physician.

*_William James Mayo, National Education Association: Proceedings and Addresses, 66:163, 1928._ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To be at ease is better than to be at business. Nothing really belongs to us but time, which even he has who has nothing else.

*_Baltasar Gracian_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The feeble tremble before opinion, the foolish defy it, the wise judge it, and the skillful direct it.

*_Jeane Platiere_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It's better to look ahead and prepare than to look back and regret.

*_Jackie Joyner Kersee_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The chains of habit are generally too week to be felt, until they are too strong to be broken.

*_Samuel Johnson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Putting off an easy thing makes it hard, and putting off a hard one makes it impossible.

*_George H. Lonmer_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Knowing others is intelligence; knowing yourself is true wisdom. Mastering others is strength, mastering yourself is true power.

*_Lao-Tzu_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three roads to ruin; women, gambling and technicians. The most pleasant is with women, the quickest is with gambling, but the surest is with technicians.

*_Georges Pompidou_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is not necessary to understand things in order to argue about them.

*_Pierre De Beaumarchais_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Ma*ke progress one time and it makes you happy. Make progress day after day, week after week and it makes you a champion.

*_Greg Werner_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Money cannot buy peace of mind. It cannot heal ruptured relationships, or build meaning into a life that has none.

*_Richard M. DeVos_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is twice the pleasure to deceive the deceiver.

*_Jean De La Fontaine_ 











 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Do something every day that you don't want to do. This is the golden rule for acquiring the habit of doing your duty without pain.

*_Mark Twain_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Beware of the man who knows the answer before he understands the question

*_Source Unknown_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are four things every person has more of than they know; sins, debt, years, and foes.
*
Proverb








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*No one has ever drowned in sweat.
*
_Lou Holtz_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One must pass through the circumference of time before arriving at the center of opportunity.

*_Baltasar Gracian_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The coward threatens when he is safe.

*_Johann von Goethe_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## BuyGlasses

_"People often say that motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing - that's why we recommend it daily."
Zig Ziglar

My favorite._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Observe it, the vulgar often laugh, but never smile, whereas well-bred people often smile, and seldom or never laugh. A witty thing never excited laughter, it pleases only the mind and never distorts the countenance.

*_Lord Chesterfield_







 :Cool:

----------


## BuyGlasses

^^^ +1

----------


## Chris Ryser

*As a rule, men worry more about what they can't see than about what they can.

*_Julius Caesar_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*For prying into any human affairs, non are equal to those whom it does not concern.

*_Victor Hugo_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Ignorance is like the itch -- the less you have of it the better off you are.

*_Harry Mendelson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We are drowning in information and starving for knowledge.

*_Rutherford D. Roger_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Humility is often a false front we employ to gain power over others.

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*All the strength and force of man comes from his faith in things unseen. He who believes is strong; he who doubts is weak. Strong convictions precede great actions.

*_James Freeman Clarke_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Wherever there is danger, there lurks opportunity; whenever there is opportunity, there lurks danger. The two are inseparable. They go together.

*Earl Nightingale





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Big jobs usually go to the men who prove their ability to outgrow small ones.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson__, attributed, no source_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












If your company has a clean-desk policy, the company is nuts and you're nuts to stay there.

*_Thomas J. Peters_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you wish to be success in the world, promise everything, deliver nothing.

*_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Politics is perhaps the only profession for which no preparation is thought necessary.

*_Robert Louis Stevenson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











We must be prepared to be part of the cure and not remain part of the problem.

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A man is getting along on the road to wisdom when he begins to realize that his opinion is just an opinion. 

*_Source Unknown_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Society is composed of two great classes, those that have more dinners than appetite, and those who have more appetite than dinners.

*_Sebastian Roch Nicolas Chamfort_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Fish and guests smell at three days old.

*_Danish proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Ignorance is never out of style. It was in fashion yesterday, it is the rage today and it will set the pace tomorrow. 

*_Frank Dane_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










When an author is too meticulous about his style, you may presume that his mind is frivolous and his content flimsy. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Experience is what keeps a man who makes the same mistake twice from admitting it the third time around.

*_Terry Mccormick_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Banking establishments are more dangerous than standing armies.

*_Thomas Jefferson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*When you squeeze an orange, orange juice comes out -- because that's what's inside. When you are squeezed, what comes out is what is inside.

*_Wayne Dyer_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Between the optimist and the pessimist, the difference is droll. The optimist sees the doughnut; the pessimist the hole!

*_Mclandburgh Wilson_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

It* is always safe to learn, even from our enemies; seldom safe to venture to instruct, even our friends.

*_Charles Caleb Colton_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Visits always give pleasure; if not the arrival, the departure.

*_Proverb_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Tomorrow, you promise yourself, will be different, yet, tomorrow is too often a repetition of today.

*_James T. Mccay_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are three methods to gaining wisdom. The first is reflection, which is the highest. The second is limitation, which is the easiest. The third is experience, which is the bitterest.

*_Confucius_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Motivation is simple. You eliminate those who are not motivated.

*_Lou Holtz_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










My great concern is not whether you have failed, but whether you are content with your failure. 

*_Abraham Lincoln_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The world is full of fools and faint hearts; and yet everyone has courage enough to bear the misfortunes, and wisdom enough to manage the affairs of his neighbor.

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There are three* *kinds of men. The one that learns by reading. The few who learn by observation. The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence to see for themselves.

*_Will Rogers_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









As the person who has health is young, so the person who owes nothing is rich.

*_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

* 











A youth with his first cigar makes himself sick; a youth with his first girl makes everybody sick.

*_Mary Little_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The quality of an organization can never exceed the quality of the minds that make it up.

*_Harold R. McAlindon_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Noise proves nothing, Often a hen who has laid an egg cackles as if she had laid an asteroid.

*_Mark Twain_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








His thoughts were slow. His words were few and never formed to glisten. But he was a joy to all his friends, you should have heard him LISTEN!

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









 The fox when it sees a flock of herons or magpies or birds of that kind, suddenly flings himself on the ground with his mouth open to look as he were dead; and these birds want to peck at his tongue, and he bites off their heads.

*_Leonardo DaVinci__, note book_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, just what does an empty desk mean?

*_Source Unknown_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I* *hate banks. They do nothing positive for anybody except take care of themselves. They're first in with their fees and first out when there's trouble.

*_Harvey Goldsmith_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Quality is never an accident; it is always the result of high intention, sincere effort, intelligent direction and skillful execution; it represents the wise choice of many alternatives.

*_William A. Foster_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*A pessimist is one who, when he has the choice of two evils, chooses both.

*_Oscar Wilde_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The importance of money flows from it being a link between the present and the future.

*_John Maynard Keynes_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











When a fellow says it ain't the money but the principle of the thing, it's the money.

*_Artemus Ward_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











The wise make proverbs,  and fools repeat them.
*
_Isaac Disraeli_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Promises and pie crusts are made to be broken. 

*_Jonathan Swift_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The trouble-makers. The round heads in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. 
They're not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status-quo. You can quote them. Disagree with them. Glorify, or vilify them. But the only thing you can't do is ignore them. 
Because they change things. They push the human race forward. And while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world 
Are the ones who do.

*_Anon.__, Apple Computer ad





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

* 










An optimist may see a light where there is none, but why must the pessimist always run to blow it out? 

*_Michel De Saint-Pierre_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












Everybody sets out to do something, and everybody does something, but no one does what he sets out to do.

*_George Moore_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Whenever man comes up with a better mousetrap, nature immediately comes up with a better mouse. 

*_James Carswell_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Fate chooses our relatives, we choose our friends.

*_Jacques Delille_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











A lawyer with his briefcase can steal more than a hundred men with guns.

*_Mario Puzo_










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









 A man's wife has more power over him than the state has.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Our income are like our shoes; if too small, they gall and pinch us; but if too large, they cause us to stumble and trip. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The present is the only reality and the only certainty. 

*_Arthur Schopenhauer_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










A** cynic is a man who knows the price of everything, and the value of nothing

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Most rock journalism is people who can't write, interviewing people who can't talk, for people who can't read. 

*_Frank Zappa_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

* 








He who never sacrificed a present to a future good or a personal to a general one can speak of happiness only as the blind do of colors. 

*_Olympia Brown_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The road to positivity is strewn with the abandoned vehicles of the faint-hearted. 

*_Peter McWilliams_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Advocates of capitalism are very apt to appeal to the sacred principles of liberty, which are embodied in one maxim: The fortunate must not be restrained in the exercise of tyranny over the unfortunate.

*_Bertrand Russell_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












 A bank is a place that will lend you money if you can prove you don't need it. 

*_Bob Hope_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








To bad that all the people who know how to run the country are busy driving taxicabs and cutting hair. 

*_George Burns_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## RIMLESS

"The mind is its own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven..."

John Milton, Paradise Lost

----------


## Chris Ryser

*To All My Left-wing and Liberal Friends:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or explicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the summer/winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2012,* *but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make Canada and the United States great nations. Not to imply that these two countries are necessarily greater than any other country in the world. Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.**
*
*To My Right-wing Friends:
*
*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! 

*source unknown

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









What comes from the heart, goes to the heart.

*_Samuel Taylor Coleridge_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The North American system only wants to consider the positive aspects of reality. Men and women are subjected from childhood to an inexorable process of adaptation; certain principles, contained in brief formulas are endlessly repeated by the Press, the radio, the churches, and the schools, and by those kindly, sinister beings, the North American mothers and wives. A person imprisoned by these schemes is like a plant in a flowerpot too small for it: he cannot grow or mature. 

*_Octavio Paz_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Know thyself? If I knew myself I would run away. 

*_Johann von Goethe_ 










 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The saddest aspect of life right now is that science gathers knowledge faster than society gathers wisdom. 

*_Isaac Asimov_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it. 

*_Dale Carnegie_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A racehorse that consistently runs just a second faster than another horse is worth millions of dollars more. Be willing to give that extra effort that separates the winner from the one in second place. 

*_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If you haven't got the time to do it right, when will you find the time to do it over?

*_Jeffery J. Mayer_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are opportunities everywhere, just as there have always been... 

*_Charles Fillmore_ 


*Happy New Year 2012*



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The whole point of getting things done is knowing what to leave undone.

*_Lady Stella Reading_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Men can acquire knowledge, but not wisdom. Some of the greatest fools ever known were learned men. 
*
_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Who has a daring eye  tell downright truths and downright lies.

*_Johann Kaspar Lavater_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The measure of a man's success must be according to his ability. The advancement he makes from the station in which he was born gives the degree of his success.

*S_ir Walter Besant








_  :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Each man is the smith of his own fortune.

*_Appius Claudius Caecus_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When planning for a year, plant corn. When planning for a decade, plant trees. When planning for life, train and educate people.

*_Chinese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only thing worse than a liar is a liar that's also a hypocrite!

*_Tennessee (Thomas Lanier) Williams_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Forget and forgive. This is not difficult when properly understood. It means forget inconvenient duties, then forgive yourself for forgetting. By rigid practice and stern determination, it comes easy.

*_Mark Twain_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Lancelon

> Politicians and diapers have one thing in common...............
> 
> 
> They should both be changed regularly and ...............
> 
> 
> for the same reason.
> 
> :drop:


Hahaha.
I just love this one. Nice thinking.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Rest not. Life is sweeping by; go and dare before you die. Something mighty and sublime, leave behind to conquer time.

*_Johann von Goethe_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*This administration today, here and now, declares unconditional war on poverty in America. I urge this Congress and all Americans to join with me in that effort.

*_Lyndon B. Johnson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

M*any a man thinks he is buying pleasure, when he is really selling himself to it.* 

_Benjamin Franklin_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Anybody can cut prices, but it takes brains to produce a better article*. 

_P. D. Armour_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Age is only a number, a cipher for the records. A man can't retire his experience. He must use it. Experience achieves more with less energy and time.

*_Bernard Baruch_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Experience is that marvelous thing that enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again. 

*_Franklin P. Jones_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Failures are divided into two classes -- those who thought and never did, and those who did and never thought. 

*_John Charles Salak_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








What* *this country needs is more people to inspire others with confidence, and fewer people to discourage any initiative in the right direction more to get into the thick of things, fewer to sit on the sidelines, merely finding fault more to point out what's right with the world, and fewer to keep harping on what's wrong with it and more who are interested in lighting candles, and fewer who blow them out.

*_Father James Keller_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man should look for what is, and not for what he thinks should be.
*
Albert  Einstein







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Be slow in choosing a friend, but slower in changing him.
*
_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You'll never get mixed up if you simply tell the truth. Then you don't have to remember what you have said, and you never forget what you have said.

*_Sam Rayburn_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is no man living  who isn't capable of doing more than he thinks he can do.*

_Henry Ford_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I* *would rather entertain and hope that people learned something than educate people and hope they were entertained.

*_Walt Disney_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Things are not to be judged good or bad merely because the public think so.*
_Tacitus_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A friend you have to buy won't be worth what you pay for him. 

*_George D. Prentice_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





 A great fortune depends on luck, a small one on diligence. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Losers have tons of variety. Champions just take pride in learning to hit the same old boring winning shots. 

*_Vic Braden_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




When a fellow says it ain't the money but the principle of the thing, it's the money.

*_Artemus Ward_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you do not wish a man to do a thing, you had better get him to talk about it; for the more men talk, the more likely they are to do nothing else.

*_Thomas Carlyle_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Distance has the same effect on the mind as on the eye

*_Samuel Johnson_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









When you're out of quality you're out of business. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Experience is a dim lamp, which only lights the one who bears it. 

*_Louis-Ferdinand Celine_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get em, get em right, or they will get you wrong. 

*_Thomas Fuller_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is only too easy to make suggestions and later try to escape the consequences of what we say.
*
_Jawaharlal Nehru_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*More than ever before, Americans are suffering from back problems, back taxes, back rent, back auto payments.

*_Robert Orben_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Existence is no more than the precarious attainment of relevance in an intensely mobile flux of past, present, and future. 

*_Susan Sontag_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Football is a game of errors. The team that makes the fewest errors in a game usually wins. 

*_Paul Brown_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.

*_Walter Lippmann_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A cynic is a man who looks at the world with a monocle in his mind's eye.

*_Carolyn Wells_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Who feels no ills, should, therefore, fear them; and when fortune smiles, be doubly cautious, lest destruction come remorseless on him, and he fall unpitied. 

*_Sophocles_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No man lies so boldly as the man who is indignant. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.

*_Mark Twain_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The happiest time in a man's life is when he is in the red hot pursuit of a dollar with a reasonable prospect of overtaking it.

*_Josh Billings_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you don't know the trees you may be lost in the forest, but if you don't know the stories you may be lost in life.

*_Anon.__, (Siberian Elder)_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Fashion for the most part is nothing but the ostentation of riches.

*_John Locke_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








From the cradle to the coffin underwear comes first. 

*_Bertolt Brecht_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I* *would rather have a first-class manager running a second-rate business than a second-rate manager running a first-rate business.* 

_Jack E. Reichert_ 



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









I felt sorry for myself because I had no shoes -- until I met a man who had no feet. 

*_Yiddish Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Prejudice is a great timesaver. It enables you to form opinions without bothering to get facts. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Many people want the government to protect the consumer. A much more urgent problem is to protect the consumer from the government. 

*_Milton Friedman_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

You can close more business in two months by becoming interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get people interested in you. 

_Dale Carnegie_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Money is like an arm or leg -- use it or lose it.*

_Henry Ford_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Any fool can criticize, condemn, and complain -- and most fools do. 

*_Dale Carnegie_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Thought is the blossom; language the bud; action the fruit behind it. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I* *know of no country in which there is so little independence of mind and real freedom of discussion as in America.

*_Alexis de Tocqueville_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An animal will always look for a person's intentions by looking them right in the eyes.

*_H. Powers_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Lobbyists have more offices in Washington than the President. You see, the President only tells Congress what they should do. Lobbyists tell'em what they will do. 

*_Will Rogers__, October 20, 1929_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








How would you like a job where when you made a mistake, a big red light goes on and 18,000 people boo?

*_Jacques Plante_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In a state where corruption abounds, laws must be very numerous. 

*_Tacitus_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is difficult to produce a television documentary that is both incisive and probing when every twelve minutes one is interrupted by twelve dancing rabbits singing about toilet paper. 

*_Rod Serling_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Even the weak become strong when they are united. 

*_Friedrich von Schiller_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Striving for excellence motivates you; striving for perfection is demoralizing.

*_Harriet Braiker_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Men can acquire knowledge, but not wisdom. Some of the greatest fools ever known were learned men. 

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It's so simple to be wise. Just think of something stupid to say and say the opposite. 

*_Samuel Levenson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Don't tell me the sky's the limit when there are foosteps on the moon. 

*_Anon._ 





 :Cool:

----------


## SharonB

Chris - you sure get up early in the morning!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The best way I know of to win an argument is to start by being in the right. 

*_Lord Quintin Hogg Hailsham_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## SeaU2020

Don't be fooled by the older brother who wants to trade your dimes for nickels because "the bigger ones are worth more"
AND
don't eat yellow snow, no matter what same older brother says about "special snowcones"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Have you ever watched a crab on the shore crawling backward in search of the Atlantic Ocean, and missing? That's the way the mind of man operates*. 

_H. L. Mencken_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## SeaU2020

Confucious say:
He who aim at nothing sure to hit target

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Don't waste your time striving for perfection, instead, strive for excellence -- doing your best. 

*_Sir Laurence Olivier_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












He who undertakes to be his own teacher has a fool for a pupil.

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You must learn from the mistakes of others. You can't possibly live long enough to make them all yourself.

*_Samuel Levenson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









When you are aspiring to the highest place, it is honorable to reach the second or even the third rank. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










A tree is known by its fruit; a man by his deeds. A good deed is never lost; he who sows courtesy reaps friendship, and he who plants kindness gathers love. 

*_St. Basil_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A man can do only what a man can do. But if he does that each day he can sleep at night and do it again the next day.

*_Albert Schweitzer_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









I**t is no use saying, 'We are doing our best.' You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary.
*
_Sir Winston Churchill_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## pseudonym

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, I''ve been meaning to tell you how much I enjoy you giving us something new to think about every day. By the way, here's my fav Churchill quote:

"It's better to jaw-jaw than to war-war."

----------


## pseudonym

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which brings something Mark Twain said to mind:

"A good friend will take your side when you're wrong. Almost anybody will side with you when you're right."

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Wise men don't need advice. Fools won't take it. 

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We may be personally defeated, but our principles never. 

*_William Lloyd Garrison_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Volunteers
Many will be shocked to find, 
When the day of judgement nears,
That there's a special place in Heaven
Set aside for volunteers.
Furnished with big recliners,
Satin Couches and footstools,
Where ther are no committee chairmen,
Nor yard sale or rest area coffee to serve.
No library duty or bulletin assembly,
There will be nothing to print and staple.
Not one thing to fold and mail,
Telephone lists will be outlawed.
But a finger snap will bring
Cool drinks and gourmet dinners
And rare treats fit for a king.
You ask,
Who'll serve these privileged few
And work for all the're worth?
Why, all those who reaped the benifits,
And not once volunteered on Earth. 

*_Anon.__, source unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You cannot be lost on a road that is straight.

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## TanyaO

"Keep on dancing and you'll never grow old!"

_Steve Miller Band_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Leadership is the art of getting someone else to do something you want done because he wants to do it. 

*_Dwight D Eisenhower_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Logical consequences are the scarecrows of fools and the beacons of wise men. 

*_Thomas Henry Huxley_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One-half of knowing what you want is knowing what you must give up before you get it. 

*_Sidney Howard_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Pharma industry is the art of making billions from milligrams. 

*_Gerhard Kocher_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Our prejudices are our mistresses; reason is at best our wife, very often heard indeed, but seldom minded

*_Lord Chesterfield_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are two perfectly good men, one dead, and the other unborn

*_Chinese Proverb_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Never forget public ignorance is the government's best friend. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











The road to positivity is strewn with the abandoned vehicles of the faint-hearted. 

*_Peter McWilliams_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I prefer the company of peasants because they have not been educated sufficiently to reason incorrectly

*_Michel de Montaigne_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








They are slaves who fear to speak, for the fallen and the weak

*_James Russell Lowell_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The art of advertisement, after the American manner, has introduced into all our life such a lavish use of superlatives, that no standard of value whatever is intact. 

*_Percy Wynham Lewis_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who would search for pearls must dive below. 

*_John Dryden_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The best education consists in immunizing people against systematic attempts at education 

*_Paul Karl Feyerabend_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The ideal committee is one with me as the chairman, and two other members in bed with the flu. 

*_Lord Milverton_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One thing you can't recycle is wasted time.

*_Anon._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The future? Like unwritten books and unborn children, you don't talk about it. 

*_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It sometimes seems that intense desire creates not only its own opportunities, but its own talents. 

*_Eric Hoffer_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The ideas of economists and political philosophers, both when they are right and when they are wrong, are more powerful than is commonly understood. Indeed the world is ruled by little else. Practical men, who believe themselves to be quite exempt from any intellectual influence, are usually the slaves of some defunct economist. 

*_John Maynard Keynes_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








To see a man beaten not by a better opponent but by himself is a tragedy. 

*_Cus D'Amato_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It has been said that a pretty face is a passport. But it's not, it's a visa, and it runs out fast.
*
_Julie Burchill_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Learning is a treasure that will follow its owner everywhere. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Any new venture goes through the following stages: Enthusiasm, complication, disillusionment, search for the guilty, punishment of the innocent and decoration of those who did nothing. 

*_Anon._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is the trade of lawyers to question everything, yield nothing, and talk by the hour. 

*_Thomas Jefferson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We praise a man who feels angry on the right grounds and against the right persons and also in the right manner at the right moment and for the right length of time.

*_Aristotle_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Everyone is a genius at least once a year; a real genius has his original ideas closer together. 

*_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








People who take risks are the people you'll lose against

*_John Sculley_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Only the person of worth can recognize the worth in others. 

*_Thomas Carlyle_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Assumptions are the termites of relationships.

*_Henry Winkler_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Better to be ignorant of a matter than half know it. 

*_Publilius Syrus_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Measure not by the scale of perfection the meager product of reality. 

*_Friedrich von Schiller_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Life is a dead-end street. 

*_H. L. Mencken_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




He was so learned that he could name a horse in nine languages; so ignorant that he bought a cow to ride on. 

Being ignorant is not so much a shame as being unwilling to learn. 

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I have known countless people who were reservoirs of learning, but never had a thought. 

*_Wilson Mizner_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are things I can't force. I must adjust. There are times when the greatest change needed is a change of my viewpoint. 

*_C. M. Ward_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. 

*_Calvin Coolidge_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wherever there is danger, there lurks opportunity; whenever there is opportunity, there lurks danger. The two are inseparable. They go together. 

*_Earl Nightingale_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






And while the law of competition may be sometimes hard for the individual, it is best for the race, because it ensures the survival of the fittest in every department. 

*_Andrew Carnegie_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ridicule is a weak weapon when pointed at a strong mind; but common people are cowards and dread an empty laugh.
*
_Martin Tupper_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Buying on trust is the way to pay double. 

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money cannot buy peace of mind. It cannot heal ruptured relationships, or build meaning into a life that has none. 

*_Richard M. DeVos_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## RIMLESS

> *
> Money cannot buy peace of mind. It cannot heal ruptured relationships, or build meaning into a life that has none. 
> 
> *_Richard M. DeVos_



But it doesn't hurt to have it

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Honesty is the most single most important factor having a direct bearing on the final success of an individual, corporation, or product. 

*_Ed Mcmahon_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anecdotes and maxims are rich treasures to the man of the world, for he knows how to introduce the former at fit place in conversation. 

*_Johann von Goethe_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Originality is the one thing unoriginal minds cannot feel the use of. 

*_John Stuart Mill_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Let a good person do good deeds with the same zeal that an evil person does bad ones

*_Shalom Rokeach_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are three kinds of intelligence; one kind understands things for itself, the other appreciates what others can understand, the third understands neither for itself nor through others. This first kind is excellent, the second good, and the third kind useless. 
*
_Niccolo Machiavelli__, The Prince, 1514_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When I was younger, I could remember anything, whether it had happened or not. 
*
_Mark Twain_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is a difference between being listened to and being heard.


*_Gillian Anderson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Behind every successful man is a proud wife and a surprised mother-in-law. 

*_Hubert Humphrey_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When the tide of misfortune moves over you, even jelly will break your teeth 

*_Proverb_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Impelled by a state of mind which is destined not to last, we make our irrevocable decisions 
*
_Marcel Proust_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you're average, you're just as close to the bottom as you are the top

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Learning is a treasure that will follow its owner everywhere. 
*_
__Chinese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## charlizejackson

Good Morning Brothers and Sisters,

 I hope and pray that Gods joy is all over you and your family. Start  your day with God by gaining wisdom. If you lack wisdom ask God and He  will give it you. Jesus provides wise counsel, so seek the face of  Christ and gain knowledge and sound advice with deep wisdom. See, I  have taught you statues and rules, as the LORD my God commanded me, that  you should do them in the land that you are entering to take possession  of it. Keep them and do them, for that will be your wisdom and your  understanding in the fight of the people, who, when they hear all these  statues, will say, Surely this great nation is a wise and understanding  people. *Deut 4:5-6 ESV) So be encouraged this morning and get all  that you can from God and use wisdom. Sit at the feet of Jesus and enjoy  being a sponge soaking all the knowing and wisdom that you can from  Jesus Christ, though the unction of the Holy Spirit.
 Challenge of the day: Find wisdom in the instructions from Gods word  and begin to live like you are a wise person through the application of  the Holy Word of GOD.
To know wisdom and instruction, to understand words of insight (Prov 1:2 ESV)
To God Be the Glory and Many Blessings

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Their is no defense against criticism except obscurity.

*_Joseph Addison_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Work is the true elixir of life. The busiest man is the happiest man. Excellence in any art or profession is attained only by hard and persistent work. Never believe that you are perfect.* *When a man imagines, even after years of striving, that he has attained perfection, his decline begins. 
*
_Sir Theodore Martin__, Said at reaching the age of 92_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Politicians are people who, when they see light at the end of the tunnel, go out and buy some more tunnel. 

*_John Quinton_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Education is what you get from reading the fine print. Experience is what you get from not reading it. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In a hierarchy, every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence. 

*_Laurence J. Peter_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You learn from a conglomeration of the incredible past -- whatever experience gotten in any way whatsoever. 

*_Bob Dylan_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No man is ever old enough to know better. 
*
_Holbrook Jackson__, "Ladies' Home Journal", January, 1950_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A winner makes commitment. A loser makes promises.

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We can only reason from what is; we can reason on actualities, but not on possibilities. 

*_Henry Bolingbroke_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance. 

*_Confucius_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When I gave food to the poor, they called me a saint. When I asked why the poor were hungry, they called me a communist. 

*_Dom H. Camara_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When a person acts without knowledge of what he thinks, feels, needs or wants, he does not yet have the option of choosing to act differently. 

*_Clark Moustakas_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A person's treatment of money is the most decisive test of his character, how they make it and how they spend it. 

*_James Moffatt_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Diplomacy is the art of letting someone have your way. 

*_Daniele Vare_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Honesty is the most single most important factor having a direct bearing on the final success of an individual, corporation, or product. 

*_Ed Mcmahon_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Let us act on what we have, since we have not what we wish. 

*_Cardinal J. Newman_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you can't appreciate what you have got then get what you appreciate. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I *have tried simply to write the best I can. Sometimes I have good luck and write better than I can.

*_Ernest Hemingway_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*oday's opportunities erase yesterday's failures.

*_Gene Brown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The difference between what the most and the least learned people know is inexpressibly trivial in relation to that which is unknown. 

*_Albert Einstein_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Don't worry about people stealing an idea. If it's original, you will have to ram it down their throats.

*_Howard Aiken_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*he man who gives little with a smile gives more than the man who gives much with a frown.

*_Yiddish Proverb_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I have always suspected that correctness is the last refuge of those who have nothing to say.

*_Friedrich Wasiman_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest! If you must-but never quit.
Life is queer, with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about
When he might of won if he'd stuck it out;
Stick to your task, though the pace seems slows-
You may succeed with one more blow.

Success is failure turned inside out-
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt-
And you may never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems afar;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-
It's when things seem worse that YOU MUSN'T QUIT.

*_Anon.__, You Musn't Quit_ 






 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

F*ailure is only the opportunity to begin again more intelligently.

*_Henry Ford_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Yo*u cannot make yourself feel something you do not feel, but you can make yourself do right in spite of your feelings.

*_Pearl Buck_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who matter don't mind, and those that mind, don't matter.

*_Dr. Seuss (Theodor Seuss Geisel)_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I pick my favorite quotation and store them in my mind as ready armor, offensive or defensive, amid the struggle of this turbulent existence. 

*_Robert Burns_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Without knowledge, life is not more than the shadow of death.

*_Moli_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A single rose can be my garden... a single friend, my world. 

*_Leo Buscaglia_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

W*hen it comes to the point, really bad men are just as rare as really good ones.

*_George Bernard Shaw_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is by the goodness of God that we have those three unspeakably precious things: freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, and the prudence never to practice either of them. 

*_Mark Twain_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Temper never mellows with age, and a sharp tongue is the only edged tool that grows keener with constant use.

*_Washington Irving_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The underdog often starts the fight, and occasionally the upper dog deserves to win.

*_Edward W. Howe_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









He who has an opinion of his own, but depends upon the opinion and taste of others, is a slave
*_
Klopstock_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## lewisjerry274

It was pouring out and I was partially blocking the onramp to a  parking facility in a car that had suddenly died. Could there BE  anything more annoying to other drivers? Dozens had already passed me,  shaking their fists.

One shouted: “For God’s sake! Open your hood so people will know!”

I  quickly jumped out in the rain and opened it. Another few dozen cars  passed, also glowering, before somebody yelled, “Close your hood, idiot!  Rain hurts the engine!”

I climbed out again and closed it.

                              Then a kind-faced employee of the parking  facility approached. Though we had no common language, he right away  saw my plight and clucked sympathetically. He left for five minutes, and  then returned through the downpour with an armful of traffic cones,  which he set around my car like a collection of party hats.

Finally,  some 40 minutes after I had placed the call to AAA, the man in the tow  truck arrived. But the car wouldn’t start even for him.

“Fuel  pump,” he mumbled, and began latching it to his rig, into whose  mile-high cab I then hoisted myself as bidden, settling into the  passenger seat.

As we followed the gentle dips and hills that would bring us to my service station, we lapsed into conversational mode.

I asked him what people were like when he came to save them. Were they grateful? Resigned? Grouchy as all get-out?

“Most  people are nice,” he smiled, “though you also get the other kind. There  was a woman I was sent to help once. She had a $100,000 car, and  probably $8,000 worth of furs on her back. And there she was on her  phone when I pulled up, just screaming at somebody, probably her poor  husband.”

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Accomplishment is easiest when we work the hardest, and it is hardest when we work the easiest

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We have more information now than we can use, and less knowledge and understanding than we need. Indeed, we seem to collect information because we have the ability to do so, but we are so busy collecting it that we haven't devised a means of using it. The true measure of any society is not what it knows but what it does with what it knows. 

*_Warren Bennis_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Suspicion is not less an enemy to virtue than to happiness; he that is already corrupt is naturally suspicious, and he that becomes suspicious will quickly be corrupt. 

*_Joseph Addison_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Most people would succeed in small things if they were not troubled with great ambitions. 

*_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are some people so addicted to exaggeration that they can't tell the truth without lying. 

*_Josh Billings_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Think of many things, do only one

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We learn geology the morning after the earthquake. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The real measure of your wealth is how much you'd be worth if you lost all your money. 

*_Anon._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*ruth is the property of no individual but is the treasure of all men.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If the word has the potency to revive and make us free, it has also the power to blind, imprison, and destroy.*

_Ralph Ellison_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Ev*e*ry man gets a narrower and narrower field of knowledge in which he must be an expert in order to compete with other people. The specialist knows more and more about less and less and finally knows everything about nothing.

*_Konrad Lorenz_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are more fools among buyers than among sellers. 

*_Proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Do* *not quit! Hundreds of times I have watched people throw in the towel at the one-yard line while someone else comes along and makes a fortune by just going that extra yard.

*_E. Joseph Cossman_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The secret to success is to know something nobody else knows. 

*_Aristotle Onassis_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it and ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.*

_Sir Winston Churchill_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Any fool can criticize, condemn, and complain - and most fools do.

*Dale Carnegie






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can chase a butterfly all over the field and never catch it. But if you sit quietly in the grass it will come and sit on your shoulder. 

*_Anon._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







England and America are two countries separated by the same language.
*
_George Bernard Shaw__, "Reader's Digest", November, 1942_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







At twenty a man is full of fight and hope. He wants to reform the world. When he is seventy he still wants to reform the world, but he know he can't. 

*_Clarence Darrow_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is nothing impossible to him who will try. 

*_Alexander The Great_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A* *man is a person that will pay two dollars for a one dollar item he wants. A woman will pay one dollar for a two dollar item she doesn't want.

*_William Binger_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*o talk without thinking is to shoot without aiming.

*_English Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Once you learn to quit, it becomes a habit.

*_Vince Lombardi_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Idleness is the stupidity of the body, and stupidity is the idleness of the mind. 

*_Johann G. Seume_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Bad habits are like a comfortable bed, easy to get into, but hard to get out of.

*_Anon._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I* *have been impressed with the urgency of doing. Knowing is not enough; we must apply. Being willing is not enough; we must do.

*_Russell C. Taylor_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Impossible is a word only to be found in the dictionary of fools. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## MarieCR

"amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic". Great sentence! Love it!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The torch of doubt and chaos is what the sage steers by. 

*_Chuang Tzu_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Cherish youth, but trust old age. 

*_American Indian Proverb__, Pueblo_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If your outgo exceeds your income your upkeep will be your downfall. 

*_Anon.__, attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as an old saying







_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth when you know that you would lie if you were in his place.

*_H. L. Mencken_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every human being is intended to have a character of his own; to be what no others are, and to do what no other can do. 

*_William Ellery Channing_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We are born believing. A man bears beliefs as a tree bears apples. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ignorance is the night of the mind, but a night without moon or star.

*_Confucius_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## SeaU2020

Conufucious say..."Man who argue with wife during the day get no piece at night"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The trouble with the future is that is usually arrives before we're ready for it. 

*_Arnold Glasgow_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you are a dog and your owner suggests that you wear a sweater suggest that he wear a tail.

*_Fran Lebowitz_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No* *steam or gas ever drives anything until it is confined. No Niagara is ever turned into light and power until it is tunneled. No life ever grows until it is focused, dedicated, disciplined.

*_Harry Emerson Fosdick_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








To accept civilization as it is, practically means accepting decay. 

*_George Orwell_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Boys, I may not know much, but I know chickenpoop from chicken salad. 

*_Lyndon B. Johnson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Many people might have attained wisdom had they not assumed they already had it. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The radical of one century is the conservative of the next. The radical invents the views. When he has worn them out, the conservative adopts them*. 

_Mark Twain_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We live in an age when pizza gets to your home before the police.*

_Jeff Arder_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Don't throw stones at your neighbors , if your own windows are glass.

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Evaluate what you want -- because what gets measured, gets produced.

*_James A. Belasco_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see. 

*_Sir Winston Churchill_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wh*e*n you take charge of your life, there is no longer need to ask permission of other people or society at large. When you ask permission, you give someone veto power over your life.

*_Geoffrey F. Abert_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ale, man, ale's the stuff to drink for fellows whom it hurts to think. 

*_A.E. Housman_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We expect everything and are prepared for nothing. 

*_Madame Swetchine_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Melissa Dou

Find a goal and keep fighting ~

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who wishes to secure the good of others has already secured his own. 

*_Confucius_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








T**he weakest spot in any person is where they think themselves to be the wisest.

*_G. Emmons_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.

*_Mahatma Gandhi_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The optimist thinks that this is the best of all possible worlds; the pessimist knows it. 

*_J. Robert Oppenheimer_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









I* *told my doctor I get very tired when I go on a diet, so he gave me pep pills. Know what happened? I ate faster.

*_Joe E. Lewis_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Of all pleasures the fruit of labor is the sweetest. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Doing easily what others find difficult is talent; doing what is impossible for talent is genius.

*_Henri Frederic Amiel_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There are four types of men in this world: 1. The man who knows, and knows that he knows; he is wise, so consult him. 2. The man who knows, but doesn't know that he knows; help him not forget what he knows. 3. The man who knows not, and knows that he knows not; teach him. 4. Finally, there is the man who knows not but pretends that he knows; he is a fool, so avoid him. 

*_Ibn Gabirol_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## manoj_verma

> Here's the final word on nutrition and health. 
> 
> It is a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting medical 
> studies. 
> 
> The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 
> 
> The French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or Americans. 
> 
> ...


Can not stop Laughing at it  :Bounce:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If a man has good manners and is not afraid of other people he will get by, even if he is stupid. 

*_David Eccles_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Men of ill judgment ignore the good that lies within their hands, till they have lost it.

*_Sophocles_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*We* *have yet to see the full impact of the open, global marketplace. By 1997 all raw materials and technology will be available everywhere in the world. The only differences between countries and markets will be skill levels, education, and the level of empowerment of the workplace

*_Lew Pritchett_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed there are many rewards. If you disgrace yourself, you can always write a book. 

*_Ronald Reagan_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Truth can be a dangerous thing. It is quite patient and relentless. 

*_R. Scott Richards_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I cannot help fearing that men may reach a point where they look on every new theory as a danger, every innovation as a toilsome trouble, every social advance as a first step toward revolution, and that they may absolutely refuse to move at all for fear of being carried off their feet. The prospect really does frighten me that they may finally become so engrossed in a cowardly love of immediate pleasures that their interest in their own future and in that of their descendants may vanish, and that they will prefer tamely to follow the course of their destiny rather than make a sudden energetic effort necessary to set things right. 

*_Alexis de Tocqueville_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The nail that stands out will be hammered down.

*_Japanese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








People of uncommon abilities generally fall into eccentricities when their sphere of life is not adequate to their 
abilities.
*
_Johann von Goethe_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Clothes and manners do not make the man; but when he is made, they greatly improve his appearance 

*_Henry Ward Beecher_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## wearegood

:Cool:  I have a dream to fulfill

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The quality of an organization can never exceed the quality of the minds that make it up. 

*_Harold R. McAlindon_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Anything that interferes with individual progress ultimately will retard group progress. 

*_George Houston_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In politics a straight line is the shortest distance to disaster. 

*_John P. Roche_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Negotiating means getting the best of your opponent. 

*_Marvin Gaye_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Good work habits help develop an internal toughness and a self-confident attitude that will sustain you through every adversity and temporary discouragement. 

*_Paul J. Fleyer_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I* *have seldom known a person, who deserted the truth in trifles and then could be trusted in matters of importance.

*_Babe Paley_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every year it takes less time to fly across the Atlantic and more time to drive to the office.
*
_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Treat employees like partners, and they act like partners. 

*_Fred A. Allen_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A politician divides mankind into two classes; tools and enemies. 

*_Fredrich_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Experience is what keeps a man who makes the same mistake twice from admitting it the third time around.*

_Terry Mccormick_






 :Cool:

----------


## JC1111

You cant fix crazy

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Tomorrow every fault is to be amended; but tomorrow never comes.

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







World trade means  competition from anywhere; advancing technology encourages cross-industry  competition. Consequently, strategic planning must consider who our future  competitors will be, not only who is here today.
*
_Eric Allison_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## wearegood

I have a dream.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The man who does more than he is paid for will soon be paid for more than he does. 

*_Napoleon Hill_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money isn't everything but it ranks right up there with oxygen. 

*_Rita Davenport_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are three faithful friends, an old wife, an old dog, and ready money. 

*_Benjamin Franklin_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There are three kinds of intelligence; one kind understands things for itself, the other appreciates what others can understand, the third understands neither for itself nor through others. This first kind is excellent, the second good, and the third kind useless. 

*_Niccolo Machiavelli__, The Prince, 1514_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Too many people miss the silver lining because they're expecting gold. 

*_Maurice Setter_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## manoj_verma

''If you do not dare to fulfill your DREAM........then someone would hire you to fulfill their''

-Dhirubhai Ambani

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Education is the power to think clearly, the power to act well in the world's work, and the power to appreciate life. 

*_Brigham Young_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man who said in 1899: Everything that can be invented has been invented - technically, wasn't he right at the time? 

*_John Alejandro King__, The Covert Comic_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





If* *you want to know the taste of a pear, you must change the pear by eating it yourself. If you want to know the theory and methods of revolution, you must take part in revolution. All genuine knowledge originates in direct experience.

*_Mao Zedong_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The man who really wants to do something finds a way, the other finds an excuse. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## wearegood

*You like Mao Zedong? I think he is much more cruel than Hitler. Always kill people when he was alive.
**You like Mao Zedong? I think he is much more cruel than Hitler. Always kill people when he was alive.**




If* *you want to know the taste of a pear, you must change the pear by eating it yourself. If you want to know the theory and methods of revolution, you must take part in revolution. All genuine knowledge originates in direct experience.

*_Mao Zedong_ 






 :Cool: [/QUOTE]

----------


## drako

The ark never sank. It survived with all the animals and people inside. Safe.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Wisdom is perishable. Unlike information or knowledge, it cannot be stored in a computer or recorded in a book. It expires with each passing generation. 

*_Sid Taylor_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









What an elder sees sitting; the young can't see standing.
*
_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Remember, remember always that all of us, and you and I especially, are descended from immigrants and revolutionists.

*_Franklin D. Roosevelt_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## wearegood

Life is a mirror, you laugh and it laughs back.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It's never too late to start planning for the future.

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Fleas can be taught nearly anything that a Congressman can. 

*_Mark Twain_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Recession is when a neighbor loses his job. Depression is when you lose yours.

*_Ronald Reagan_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Life does not require us to make good; it asks only that we give our best at each level of experience.

*_Harold Ruopp_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every man's life lies within the present; for the past is spent and done with, and the future is uncertain. 

*_Marcus Aurelius_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If I miss one day of practice, I notice it. If I miss two days, the critics notice it. If I miss three days, the audience notices it. 

*_Ignacy (Jan) Paderewski_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




First: the best is the enemy of the good, trying to be perfect or trying to meet infinite context will both make you crazy and make you miss your launch date. The only thing to do is to create a product for your users. Not The User but the specific audience for whom your product is intended.

*quoting Voltaire best is the enemy of the good 

_Christina Wodtke_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







American couples have gone to such lengths to avoid the interference of in-laws that they have to pay marriage counselors to interfere between them. 

*_Florence King_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Tough times never last, but tough people do.

*_Robert H. Schuller_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I never wonder to see men wicked, but I often wonder to see them not ashamed. 

*_Jonathan Swift_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Deep within man dwell those slumbering powers; powers that would astonish him, that he never dreamed of possessing; forces that would revolutionize his life if aroused and put into action.

*_Orison Swett Marden_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People Some people are like wheelbarrows; useful only when pushed, and very easily upset. The time to stop talking is when the other person nods his head affirmatively but says nothing. 

*_Henry S. Haskins_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The liberals can understand everything but people who don't understand them. 

*_Lenny Bruce_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Why were the saints, saints? Because they were cheerful when it was difficult to be cheerful, patient when it was difficult to be patient; and because they pushed on when they wanted to stand still, and kept silent when they wanted to talk, and were agreeable when they wanted to be disagreeable. That was all. It was quite simple and always will be. 

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Power (n): The only narcotic regulated by the SEC instead of the FDA. 

*_Anon._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is a fine thing to be honest, but it is also very important to be right. 

*_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If your words are soft and sweet, they won't be as hard to swallow if you have to eat them. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When an elderly woman was asked why she was standing in line to buy stamps from a teller when she could have used a stamp machine she replied: The machine won't ask me about my arthritis! 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The fatal trait of the times is the divorce between religion and morality. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men's arguments often prove nothing but their wishes.

*_Charles Caleb Colton_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Some say opportunity knocks only once, That is not true. Opportunity knocks all the time, but you have to be ready for it. If the chance comes, you must have the equipment to take advantage of it. 

*_Louis L'Amour_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## idispense

> Don't drive to the unemployment office in your Toyota and wonder why you're out of work.
> 
> Grandpa use to say that. I never knew what it meant till I was in my 20's.:p



Grampa was short sighted and misled you. He should have said " Son , if the North American car manufacturers don't learn why we love Toyotas and start to build Camry Quality into their products , marketing and way of treating a customer, then mark my words son, you will see them file for bankruptcy and beg for government protection. "

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We talk on principal, but act on motivation. 

*_Walter Savage Landor_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Those that despise people will never get the best out of others and themselves.*

_Alexis de Tocqueville_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Like many businessmen of genius he learned that free competition was wasteful, monopoly efficient. And so he simply set about achieving that efficient monopoly.

*_Mario Puzo_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The true triumph of reason is that it enables us to get along with those who do not possess it. 

*_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We* w*ould be a lot safer if the Government would take its money out of science and put it into astrology and the reading of palms. Only in superstition is there hope. If you want to become a friend of civilization, then become an enemy of the truth and a fanatic for harmless balderdash.

*_Kurt Vonnegut_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Always be nice to people on the way up; because you'll meet the same people on the way down.

*_Wilson Mizner_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The more intensely we feel about an idea or a goal, the more assuredly the idea, buried deep in our subconscious, will direct us along the path to its fulfillment. 

*_Earl Nightingale_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nothing is enough for the man to whom enough is too little.

*_Epicurus_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Circumstances are the rulers of the weak; they are but the instruments of the wise. 

*_Samuel Lover_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We should give as we would receive, cheerfully, quickly, and without hesitation; for there is no grace in a benefit that sticks to the fingers. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Uncle claims that if he files his income tax wrong he'll go to jail, and if he files it right he'll go to the poor house. 

*_Nonnee Coan_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Public opinion is a weak tyrant compared with our own private opinion. What a man thinks of himself, that it is which determines, or rather indicates, his fate.

*_Henry David Thoreau_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Here is the basic rule for winning success. Let's mark it in the mind and remember it. The rule is: Success depends on the support of other people. The only hurdle between you and what you want to be in is the support of other people. 

*_Dr. David Schwartz_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man only learns in two ways, one by reading, and the other by association with smarter people. 

*_Will Rogers_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


The man who can drive himself further once the effort gets painful is the man who will win.

*_Roger Bannister_ 
*





*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is nothing like the sight of an old enemy down on his luck

*_Euripides_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Do* *not quit! Hundreds of times I have watched people throw in the towel at the one-yard line while someone else comes along and makes a fortune by just going that extra yard.

*_E. Joseph Cossman_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you do not wish to be lied to, do not ask questions. If there were no questions, there would be no lies.

*_B. Traven_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Every morning in Africa, a Gazelle wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning a Lion wakes up. It knows it must outrun the slowest Gazelle or it will starve to death. It doesn't matter whether you are a Lion or a Gazelle... when the sun comes up, you'd better be running.

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Show me a good loser and I'll show you an idiot. 

*_Leo Durocher_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The first principle of a free society is an untrammeled flow of words in an open forum.

*_Adlai Stevenson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ignorance is never out of style. It was in fashion yesterday, it is the rage today and it will set the pace tomorrow

*_Frank Dane_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The secret of good writing is to say an old thing in a new way or to say a new thing in an old way.

*_Richard Harding Davis_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One of the greatest pains to human nature is the pain of a new idea. 

*_Walter Bagehot_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We give advice by the bucket, but take it by the grain.

* _William R. Alger_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Story is the vehicle we use to make sense of our lives in a world that often defies logic. 

*_Jim Trelease_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We are all in this together, by ourselves.

*_Lily Tomlin_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A true friend is someone who is there for you when he'd rather be anywhere else.

*_Len Wein_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A banker is a fellow who lends his umbrella when the sun is shining and wants it back the minute it begins to rain. 

*_Mark Twain_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Everything worthwhile is a good idea, but did you ever notice there is more bad ideas that will work than there is good ones?*

_Will Rogers_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No matter what you believe, it doesn't change the facts. 

*_Al Kersha_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is almost as difficult to keep a first class person in a fourth class job, as it is to keep a fourth class person in a first class job. 

*_Paul H. Dunn_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The first myth of management is that it exists. The second myth of management is that success equals skill.
*
_Robert Heller_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A real decision is measured by the fact that you've taken a new action. If there's no action, you haven't truly decided. 

*_Anthony Robbins_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anybody with a little guts and the desire to apply himself can make it, he can make anything he wants to make of himself.
*
_Willie Shoemaker_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Both tears and sweat are salty, but they render a different result. Tears will get you sympathy; sweat will get you change.

*_Jesse Jackson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. 

*_Henry de Bracton__, De Legibus, 1240_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity. The optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. 

*_Sir Winston Churchill_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We should not look back unless it is to derive useful lessons from past errors, and for the purpose of profiting by dearly bought experience. 

*_George Washington_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man only learns in two ways, one by reading, and the other by association with smarter people. 

*_Will Rogers_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There comes a point in many people's lives when they can no longer play the role they have chosen for themselves. When that happens, we are like actors finding that someone has changed the play. 

*_Brian Moore_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The world is ruled only by consideration of advantages. 

*_Friedrich von Schiller_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The question Who ought to be boss? is like as Who ought to be the tenor in the quartet? Obviously, the man who can sing tenor.
*
_Henry Ford_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No man is more than another unless he does more than another. 

*_Miguel de Cervantes_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Research is subordinated (not to a long-term social benefit) but to an immediate commercial profit. Currently, disease (not health) is one of the major sources of profit for the pharmaceutical industry, and the doctors are willing agents of those profits.

*_Walter Modell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You pile up enough tomorrows, and you'll find you've collected a lot of empty yesterdays.

*_Harrold Hill_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The world turns aside to let any man pass who knows whither he is going. 

*_David Starr Jordan_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going.
*
_Jim Ryun_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Ah! on Thanksgiving day, when from East and from West,
From North and South, come the pilgrim and guest,
When the gray-haired New Englander sees round his board
The old broken links of affection restored,
When the care-wearied man seeks his mother once more,
And the worn matron smiles where the girl smiled before.
What moistens the lips and what brightens the eye?
What calls back the past, like the rich pumpkin pie?

*_John Greenleaf Whittier__, The Pumpkin_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Notice the difference between what happens when a man says to himself, I have failed three times, and what happens when he says, I am a failure. 

*_S. I. Hayakawa_ 







 :Nerd:

----------


## heykevin

yes every day is new and start your day with music...

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Money is always there but the pockets change.

*_Gertrude Stein_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## heykevin

Nice......................

----------


## heykevin

Google

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Business is not just doing deals; business is having great products, doing great engineering, and providing tremendous service to customers. Finally, business is a cobweb of human relationships. 

*_H. Ross Perot_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Be not the first by which a new thing is tried, or the last to lay the old aside. 

*_Alexander Pope_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You are either part of the solution or part of the problem. 

*_Eldridge Cleaver_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is good to follow one's own bent, so long as it leads upward.*

_Andre Gide_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every moment of resistance to temptation is a victory. 

*_Frederick W. Faber_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Take care that the face that looks out from the mirror in the morning is a pleasant face. You may not see it again during the day, but others will.

* _Anon._ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A miser grows rich by seeming poor. An extravagant man grows poor by seeming rich. 

*_William Shakespeare_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The great dialectic in our time is not, as anciently and by some still supposed, between capital and labor; it is between economic enterprise and the state. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I prefer tongue-tied knowledge to ignorant loquacity. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Management is nothing more than motivating other people. 

*_Lee Iacocca_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It's the men behind who make the man ahead. 

*_Merle Crowell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you don't have a dream, how are you going to make a dream come true?

*_Oscar Hammerstein_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A little learning is a dangerous thing, but a lot of ignorance is just as bad.

*_Bob Edwards_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Jenny

I never thought motivation mixed with fun can be this super! :)

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Anger is not only inevitable, but it is necessary. For in its place is indifference, the worst of all human qualities.

*_Anon._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In order to sell a product or a service, a company must establish a relationship with the consumer. It must build trust and rapport. It must understand the customer's needs, and it must provide a product that delivers the promised benefits.

*_Jay Levinson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I never cease being dumbfounded by the unbelievable things people believe. 

*_Leo Rosten_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Show me a man who cannot bother to do little things and I'll show you a man who cannot be trusted to do big things. 

*_Lawrence D. Bell_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ideas pull the trigger, but instinct loads the gun. 

*_Don Marquis__, The Almost Perfect State_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I* have never in my life learned anything from any man who agreed with me.

*_Dudley Field Malone_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you are through improving yourself, you are out of the game. You learn until your last breath. 

*_Richard A. Nelson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







But for money and the need of it, there would not be half the friendship in the world. It is powerful for good if divinely used. Give it plenty of air and it is sweet as the hawthorn; shut it up and it cankers and breeds worms. 
*
_George Macdonald_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It's easy to let life deteriorate into making a living instead of making a life. It's not the hours you put in, but what you out into the hours that count. Learn to express rather than impress. Expressing evokes a me too attitude while impressing evokes a so what attitude. 

*_Jim Rohn_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it. 

*_Publilius Syrus_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I'm not a teacher: only a fellow-traveler of whom you asked the way. I pointed ahead -- ahead of myself as well as you.
*
_George Bernard Shaw_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If fortune smiles, who doesn't? If fortune doesn't, who does? 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The successful people of this world take life as it comes. They just go out and deal with the world as it is.*

_Ben Stein_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who has not Christmas in his heart will never find it under a tree. 

*_Roy L. Smith_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The first and last thing required of genius is, love of the truth

*_Johann von Goethe_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it. 

*_Publilius Syrus_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One characteristic of winners is they always look upon themselves as a do it yourself project.*

_Denis Waitley_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passions, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence. 

*_John Adams_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No money is better spent than what is laid out for domestic satisfaction.

*_Samuel Johnson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The wise does at once what the fool does at last.

*_Baltasar Gracian_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The trouble with talking too fast is you may say something you haven't thought of yet. 

*_Ann Landers_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We never understand how little we need in this world until we know the loss of it.

*_James Barrie_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The question is, then, do we try to make things easy on ourselves or do we try to make things easy on our customers, whoever they may be? 

*_Erwin Frand_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A highbrow is the kind of person who looks at a sausage and thinks of Picasso. 

*_Auberon Herbert_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A good listener tries to understand thoroughly what the other person is saying. In the end he may disagree sharply, but before he disagrees, he wants to know exactly what it is he is disagreeing with. 

*_Kenneth A. Wells__, Guide to Good Leadership_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Be curious always! For knowledge will not acquire you: you must acquire it. 

*_Sudie Back_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## tamara27berry

> You don't stop laughing because you grow old...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you grow old because you stopped laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> :drop:


That is so true... So I believe that laughter is the best medicine!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The greatest mistake a man can make is to be afraid of making one.

*_Elbert Hubbard_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I had a monumental idea this morning, but I didn't like it. 

*_Samuel Goldwyn_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The foolish and the dead never change their opinions. 

*_James Russell Lowell_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wine makes a man better pleased with himself. I do not say that it makes him more pleasing to others... This is one of the disadvantages of wine, it makes a man mistake words for thoughts. 

*_Samuel Johnson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Man weeps to think that he will die so soon; woman, that she was born so long ago.

*_H. L. Mencken_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The cocks may crow, but it's the hen that lays the egg. 

*_Margaret Thatcher_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is with a word as with an arrow -- once let it loose and it does not return.
*_
S__ource Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I* *wish I could stand on a busy street corner, hat in hand, and beg people to throw me all their wasted hours

*_Bernard Berenson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Life lived amidst tension and busyness needs leisure. Leisure that recreates and renews. Leisure should be a time to think new thoughts, not ponder old ills.

*_C. Neil Strait_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If your determination is fixed, I do not counsel you to despair. Few things are impossible to diligence and skill. Great works are performed not by strength, but perseverance. 

*_Samuel Johnson_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Only after the last tree has been cut down,
only after the last river has ben poisoned,
only after the last fish has been caught,
only then will you find that money cannot be eaten. 

*_American Indian Proverb__, Cree Indian Prophecy_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is well to be up before daybreak, for such habits contribute to health, wealth, and wisdom. 

*_Aristotle_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A* *man who lives right, and is right, has more power in his silence than another has by his words.

*_Phillips Brooks_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man who is forever disturbed about the condition of humanity either has no problems of his own or has refused to face them.

*_Henry Miller_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Never hire someone who knows less than you do about what he's hired to do. 

*_Malcolm Stevenson Forbes_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Wise people are foolish if they cannot adapt to foolish people. 

*_Michel de Montaigne_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Men never plan to be failures; they simply fail to plan to be successful.*

_William Arthur Ward_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You can never learn less, you can only learn more.

*_Richard Buckminster Fuller_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If your outgo exceeds your income, then your upkeep will be your downfall.* 

_Bill Earle_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is a fine thing to have ability, but the ability to discover ability in others is the true test. 

*_Elbert Hubbard_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Masters who sacrifice for servants will receive the gift of loyalty.
*
_Proverb_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








What we call progress is the exchange of one nuisance for another.

*_Havelock Ellis_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Education is the progressive realization of our ignorance. 

*_Albert Einstein_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When small men attempt great enterprises, they always end by reducing them to the level of their mediocrity. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nonsense is good only because common sense is so limited.*

_George Santayana_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Nature gives you the face you have at twenty. Life shapes the face you have at thirty. But at fifty you get the face you deserve. 

*_Coco Chanel_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The man with a new idea is a crank until the idea succeeds. 

*_Mark Twain_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Let the refining and improving of your own life keep you so busy that you have little time to criticize others. 

*_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








How many people live on the reputation of the reputation they might have made!

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The very best financial presentation is one that's well thought out and anticipates any questions... answering them in advance.
*
_Nathan Collins_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One can easily judge the character of a person by the way they treat people who can do nothing for them

*_Proverb_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No matter what side of the argument you are on, you always find people on your side that you wish were on the other. 

*_Jascha Heifetz_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Before buying anything, it is well to ask if one could do without it. 

*_Sir John Lubbock_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We do not stop playing because we grow old. 
We grow old because we stop playing. 

*_Anon._






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Congress is so strange. A man gets up to speak and says nothing. Nobody listens -- and then everybody disagrees.*

_Boris Marshalov_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Pride is an admission of weakness; it secretly fears all competition and dreads all rivals. 

*_Fulton John Sheen_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








An expert gossiper knows how much to leave out of a conversation.

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you want to know what God thinks of money, look at the people he gives it to.
*
_Yiddish Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*
Men of ill judgment ignore the good that lies within their hands, till they have lost it.* 

_Sophocles_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If wisdom were on sale in the open market, the stupid would not even ask the price. 

*_Source Unknown_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In* *America only the successful writer is important, in France all writers are important, in England no writer is important, and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is.
*
_Geoffrey Cottrell_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who joyfully marches in rank and file has already earned my contempt. He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice. 

*_Albert Einstein_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It has been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues.

*_Abraham Lincoln_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Young men think old men are fools, but old men know young men are fools.

*_George Chapman_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If I* *had to select one quality, one personal characteristic that I regard as being most highly correlated with success, whatever the field, I would pick the trait of persistence. Determination. The will to endure to the end, to get knocked down seventy times and get up off the floor saying, Here comes number seventy-one!

*_Richard M. DeVos_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man who does not think and plan long ahead will find trouble right at his door. 

*_Confucius_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The world can doubtless never be well known by theory: practice is absolutely necessary; but surely it is of great use to a young man, before he sets out for that country, full of mazes, windings, and turnings, to have at least a general map of it, made by some experienced traveler. 

*_Lord Chesterfield_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nobody ever drowned in his own sweat

*_Ann Landers_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








How a person masters his fate is more important than what his fate is. 

*_Karl Wilhelm Von Humboldt_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Better a lean agreement than a fat lawsuit. 

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A real friend is one who walks in when the rest of the world walks out.

*_Walter Winchell_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is a fine thing to have ability, but the ability to discover ability in others is the true test. 

*_Elbert Hubbard_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Great ideas need landing gear as well as wings. 

*_C. O. Jackson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Jason H

The definition of wisdom : "Say that you know when you do know, and say that you do not know when you do not know"

Confucious

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you create an act, you create a habit. If you create a habit, you create a character. If you create a character, you create a destiny. 

*_Andre Maurois_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In the business world, everyone is paid in two coins: cash and experience. Take the experience first; the cash will come later. 

*_Harold S. Geneen_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The struggle of man against power is the struggle of memory against forgetting. 

*_Milan Kundera_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Consultants are people who borrow your watch and tell you what time it is, and then walk off with the watch.

*_Robert Townsend_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are more fools among buyers than among sellers. 

*_Proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A great pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do. 

*_Walter Bagehot_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who has put a good finish to his undertaking is said to have placed a golden crown to the whole.
*
_Eustachius_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The man who works for the gold in the job rather than for the money in the pay envelope, is the fellow who gets on.
*
_Joseph French Johnson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A* *gossip is one who talks to you about others; a bore is one who talks to you about himself; and a brilliant conversationalist is one who talks to you about yourself.
*
_Lisa Kirk_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No matter her past, when a chambermaid marries a lord she becomes a lady.

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I* *judge the relative strength of a man by how envious they become, of others, who enjoy a measure of success.

*_Barry Munro_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In nine times out of ten, the slanderous tongue belongs to a disappointed person. 

*_George Bancroft_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








People who are brutally honest get more satisfaction out of the brutality than out of the honesty.
*
_Richard J. Needham_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Masters who sacrifice for servants will receive the gift of loyalty. 

*_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You may easily play a joke on a man who likes to argue -- agree with him. 

*_Edward W. Howe_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If you can't sleep, then get up and do something instead oflying there worrying. It's the worry that gets you, not the lack of sleep.*

_Dale Carnegie_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*x*











*I thought how unpleasant it is to be locked out; and I thought how it is worse, perhaps, to be locked in.*



_VirginiaWoolf_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Vision Expo, Day 2 and so far nobody has made a comment.................................

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You stick your head above the crowd and attract attention, and sometime, maybe somebody, will throw  a rock at you. That's the territory. You buy the land, you get the Indians.*

_David LeeRoth_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

x





*It is easier to believe a lie that one has heard a thousand times than to believe a fact that no one has heard before.*

_SourceUnknown_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

x





*Let us not be content to wait and see what will happen, but give us the determination to make the right things happen.*

_ Peter Marshall_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

x






*We judge ourselves by what we feel capable of doing, while others judge us by what we have already done*

-_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow_





 :Cool:

----------


## BigGuy

You can't have everything.......Where would you keep it?

----------


## Chris Ryser

x




*The moral flabbiness born of the exclusive worship of the b*itch-goddess SUCCESS. That - with the squalid cash interpretation put on the word 'success' - is our national disease.*

-_William James__, in a letter to H.G. Wells_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

x






*Hanlon's Razor:*

*Never attribute to malice that which canbe adequately explained by stupidity.*

Anon





**

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Swallow your pride occasionally, it's not fattening*


.
_Frank Tyger_ 


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









If you were graduated yesterday, and have learned nothing today, you will be uneducated tomorrow.*

_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Too many people spend money they haven't earned, to buy things they don't want, to impress people they don't like.* 

_Will Rogers







_ :Cool: _
_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A man may be a pessimistic determinist before lunch and an optimistic believer in the will's freedom after it.* 

_Aldous Huxley_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Get to know two things about a man. How he earns his money and how he spends it. You will then have the clue to his character. You will have a searchlight that shows up the inmost recesses of his soul. You know all you need to know about his standards, his motives, his driving desires, his real religion.* 

_Robert J. Mccracken








_ :Cool: _
_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The purpose in life is to collaborate for a common cause; the problem is nobody seems to know what it is.
* 
_Gerhard Gschwandtner_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I*deas pull the trigger, but instinct loads the gun. 

*_Don Marquis__, The Almost Perfect State_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

S*elf-esteem and self-contempt have specific odors; they can be smelled.

*_Eric Hoffer_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I* once wanted to become an atheist, but I gave up -- they have no holidays.

*_Henny Youngman_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When we have nothing to worry about we are not doing much, and not doing much may supply us with plenty of future worries. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In* *war as in life, it is often necessary when some cherished scheme has failed, to take up the best alternative open, and if so, it is folly not to work for it with all your might.

*_Sir Winston Churchill_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Nothing is ever lost by courtesy. It is the cheapest of the pleasures; costs nothing and conveys much. It pleases him who gives and ;him who receives, and thus, like mercy, it is twice blessed.

*_Erastus Wiman_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People may or may not say what they mean................ but they always say something designed to get what they want.*

_David Mamet_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Strong lives are motivated by dynamic purposes; lesser ones exist on wishes and inclinations. 

*_Kenneth Hildebrand_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man trying to sell a blind horse always praises its feet. 

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Those who write clearly have readers, those who write obscurely have commentators.

*_Abraham Lincoln_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Power in America today is control of the means of communication. 

*_Theodore White_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Challenges are what make life interesting; overcoming them is what makes life meaningful. 

*_Joshua J. Marine_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## SharonB

On your way back to Montreal yet????

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: the music is nothing if the audience is deaf. 

*_Walter Lippmann_ 






 :Cool: 



This was post number  4,000 on this thread, and the date was April 10, 2013

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Each man is the smith of his own fortune. 

*_Appius Claudius Caecus_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Pure truth cannot be assimilated by the crowd; it must be communicated by contagion.
*
_Henri Frederic Amiel_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He* *that embarks on the voyage of life will always wish to advance rather by the impulse of the wind than the strokes of the oar; and many fold in their passage; while they lie waiting for the gale.

*_Samuel Johnson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nobody gets to live life backward. Look ahead, that is where your future lies.

*_Ann Landers_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at 20 or 80. Anyone who keeps learning stays young. 
*
_Henry Ford_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Good management consists in showing average people how to do the work of superior people. 

*_John D. Rockefeller_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The bond between a man and his profession is similar to that which ties him to his country; it is just as complex, often ambivalent, and in general it is understood completely only when it is broken: by exile or emigration in the case of one's country, by retirement in the case of a trade or profession. 

*_Primo Levi_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The way you see people is the way you treat them, and the way you treat them is what they become. 

*_Johann von Goethe_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






People who have realized that this is a dream imagine that it is easy to wake up, and are angry with those who continue sleeping, not considering that the whole world that environs them does not permit them to wake. Life proceeds as a series of optical illusions, artificial needs and imaginary sensations. 

*_Alexander Herzen_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If a man is after money, he's money mad; if he keeps it, he's a capitalist; if he spends it, he's a playboy; if he doesn't get it, he's a never-do-well; if he doesn't try to get it, he lacks ambition. If he gets it without working for it; he's a parasite; and if he accumulates it after a life time of hard work, people call him a fool who never got anything out of life. 

*_Vic Oliver_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ideas won't keep, something must be done about them. 

*_Alfred North Whitehead





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Tomorrow is an old deceiver, and his cheat never grows stale. 

*_Samuel Johnson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When the doors of opportunity swing open, we must make sure that we are not too drunk or too indifferent to walk through. 
*
_Jesse Jackson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Imperfection is beauty, madness is genius, and it's better to be absolutely ridiculous than absolutely boring. 

*_Marilyn Monroe_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I have learned more from my mistakes than from my successes. 

*_Sir Humphrey Davy_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is quite possible to work without results, but never will there be results without work. 

*_Source Unknown_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Live every day as if it were your last, because one of these days, it will be. 

*_Jeremy Schwartz_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The greatest things are accomplished by individual people, not by committees or companies. 

*_Alfred A. Montapert_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If the creator had a purpose in equipping us with a neck, he surely meant us to stick it out. 

*_Arthur Koestler_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*One finger cannot lift a pebble.*

-_American Indian Proverb, Hopi_



__

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A leader knows what's best to do; a manager knows merely how best to do it. 

*_Ken Adelman_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Four short words sum up what has lifted most successful individuals above the crowd: a little bit more. They did all that was expected of them and a little bit more. 

*_A. Lou Vickery_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Fame is what you have taken, character is what you give. When to this truth you awaken, then you begin to live. 

*_Bayard Taylor_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The older the fiddler, the sweeter the tune. 

*_English Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Brains aren't designed to get result; they go in directions. If you know how the brain works you can set your own directions. If you don't, then someone else will. 

*_Richard Bandler_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









If your outgo exceeds your income your upkeep will be your downfall. 

*_Anon.__, 






_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Bureaucracy is a giant mechanism operated by pygmies. 

*_Honore de Balzac_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing. 

*_George Bernard Shaw_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











The worst of work nowadays is what happens to people when they cease to work. 

*_G. K. Chesterton_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Reason guides but a small part of man, and the rest obeys feeling, true or false, and passion, good or bad. 
*
-_Joseph Roux








_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our thinking is inconsistent with what we actually see. The eye is a perfect, natural organ. The seen image is a reaction phenomenon. Using an artificial optical apparatus, the same effect, for example, can only be obtained by a roundabout way, by means of a negative. The eye, on the other hand, immediately presents us with the diapositive, namely the true image.

Our sight constitutes an unconscious, automatic transformation process, through which the negative image - like a photographic negative - (i.e. the effect), is transformed into a positive one, like a diapositive color slide. Our thinking, however, is really a purely individual, conscious process and therefore learnable. If our thinking is to attain the same perfection as our seeing, then we must change our way of thinking and learn to see reality, not as an action, but as a reaction. Perfect thought lies in the apprehension of the correct reaction, for before the eye can show us the positive, it must first transform the negative and in a certain manner must break up what it records. What we see therefore, is the turning inside out of what we receive. What our mind grasps in this way must be re-formed and re-thought if we wish to attain what we strive for.
*
_Viktor Schauberger_ 
http://www.frank.germano.com/viktorschauberger_b.htm 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Rashness belongs to youth; prudence to old age. 
*
_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Conscience is a mother-in-law whose visit never ends. 

*_H. L. Mencken_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In the country of the blind, the one-eyed man is King. 
*
_Michael Apostolius_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It's okay to make mistakes. Mistakes are our teachers -- they help us to learn. 

*_John Bradshaw_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When you are right you cannot be too radical; when you are wrong, you cannot be too conservative. 

*_Martin Luther King, Jr_








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Great eagerness in the pursuit of wealth, pleasure, or honor, cannot exist without sin. 

*_Desiderius Erasmus_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Fortune, seeing that she could not make fools wise, has made them lucky. 

*_Michel de Montaigne_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Mathematics would certainly have not come into existence if one had known from the beginning that there was in nature no exactly straight line, no actual circle, no absolute magnitude. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Whoever shuts his ears at the cry of the poor, they also shall cry themselves, but not be heard. 

*_Bible_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A hair divides what is false and true.

*_Omar Khayyam_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*You get the best out of others when you get the best out of yourself.

*_Harvey S. Firestone_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It's better to keep your mouth shut and give the impression that you're stupid than to open it and remove all doubt. 

*_Rami Belson_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Telling someone something he does not understand is pointless, even if you add that he will not be able to understand it.
*
_Ludwig Wittgenstein_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We shall be better prepared for the future if we see how terrible, how doomed the present is. 

*_Iris Murdoch_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is no greater fraud than a promise not kept*.

_Scottish Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The young leading the young, is like the blind leading the blind; they will both fall into the ditch.

*_Philip Dormer Stanhope_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you really believe that all men are created equal, you are comfortable in any company.

*_Michael Lipsey_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is a slowness in affairs which ripens them, and a slowness which rots them. 

*_Joseph Roux_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I was married by a judge. I should have asked for a jury. 

*_Groucho Marx_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Knowledge is the small part of ignorance that we arrange and classify. 

*_Ambrose Bierce_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It's okay to make mistakes. Mistakes are our teachers -- they help us to learn. 

*_John Bradshaw_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Mixing one's wines may be a mistake, but old and new wisdom mix admirably. 

*_Bertolt Brecht_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Better late than never :

*






Young people talk of what they are doing; old people of what they have done; and fools of what they have a mind to do.

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man's style is his mind's voice. Wooden minds, wooden voices. 
*
_Ralph Waldo Emerson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A total commitment is paramount to reaching the ultimate in performance. 
*
_Tom Flores_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In modern business it is not the crook who is to be feared most, it is the honest man who doesn't know what he is doing. 

*-_Owen D. Young_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Life is measured by the rapidity of change, the succession of influences that modify the being. 

*_George Eliot_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anyone can become angry - that is easy. But to be angry with the right person, to the right degree, at the right time, for the right purpose, and in the right way; this is not easy.

*_Aristotle_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Oh, trouble's a ton, or a trouble's an ounce, Or a trouble iswhat you make** it. And it isn't the fact that you're hurt that counts, But only howdid you take it.*

_E. V. Cooke_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Honor is simply the morality of superior men. 

*_H. L. Mencken_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Socrates had a student named Plato, Plato had a student named Aristotle, and Aristotle had a student named Alexander the Great. 

*_Tom Morris_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The sky is not less blue because the blind man does not see it. 

*_Danish proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We like a man to come right out and say what he thinks, if we agree with him.

*_Mark Twain_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are no exceptions to the rule that everybody likes to be an exception to the rule. 

*_Charles Osgood_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The young physician starts life with 20 drugs for each disease, and the old physician ends life with one drug for 20 diseases. 

*_William Osler_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you go to buy, use your eyes not your ears.

*_Proverb_ 






.
 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The season of failure is the best time for sowing the seeds of success. 

*_Paramahansa Yogananda_ 









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Seeing is not always believing. 

*_Rod Serling_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is no greater treasure than the respect and love of a true friend

*_Source Unknown_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Progress might have been alright once, but it has gone on too long. 
*
_Ogden Nash_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A thief believes everybody steals. 

*_Edward W. Howe_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Economy is too late when you are at the bottom of your purse. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is something wonderful in seeing a wrong-headed majority assailed by truth. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*I prefer credulity to skepticism and cynicism for there is more promise in almost anything than in nothing at all.* _Ralph B. Perry_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It's your aptitude, not just your attitude that determines your ultimate altitude. 

*_Zig Ziglar_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

x





*Adopting the rightattitude can convert a negative stress into a positive one.*





_Hans Selye_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Where the law ends tyranny begins. 

*_Henry Fielding_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Everybody loves success, but they hate successful people.

*_John McEnroe






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Difficulties strengthen the mind, as labor does the body. 
*
_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One promises much, to avoid giving little. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close the door on the past. You don't try to forget the mistakes, but you don't dwell on it. You don't let it have any of your energy, or any of your time, or any of your space.

*_Johnny Cash





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Here is the basic rule for winning success. Let's mark it in the mind and remember it. The rule is: Success depends on the support of other people. The only hurdle between you and what you want to be in is the support of other people. 

*_Dr. David Schwartz_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The public do not know enough to be experts, but know enough to decide between them. 

*_Samuel Butler_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No one but a fool is always right. 

*_David Hare_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The petty economies of the rich are just as amazing as the silly extravagances of the poor. 

*_William Feather_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He that is doing nothing is seldom in need of helpers

*_Proverb_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It only stands to reason that where there's sacrifice, there's someone collecting the sacrificial offerings. Where there's service, there is someone being served. The man who speaks to you of sacrifice is speaking of slaves and masters, and intends to be the master. 

*_Ayn Rand_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The world basically and fundamentally is constituted on the basis of harmony. Everything works in co-operation with something else. 

*_Preston Bradley






_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No answer is also an answer. 
*
_American Indian Proverb__,_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who dance are thought mad by those who do not hear the music. 

*_Anon._ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you want to be successful, you must either have a chance or take one. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








During times of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act.

*_George Orwell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You are more likely to act yourself into feelings, than feel yourself into action. 

*_Jerome Bruner_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The tree of knowledge is not the tree of life! And yet can we cast out of our spirits all the good or evil poured into them by so many learned generations? Ignorance cannot be learned.

*_Gerard De Nerval_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Conscience is thoroughly well-bred and soon leaves off talking to those who do not wish to hear it. 

*_Samuel Butler_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you don't drive your business you will be driven out of business. 

*_B. C. Forbes_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.*

*Dr. Seuss** (1904 - 1991)* 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Insults are the arguments employed by those who are in the wrong. 

*_Jean Jacques Rousseau_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Quality isn't something that can be argued into an article or promised into it. It must be put there. If it isn't put there, the finest sales talk in the world won't act as a substitute.

*_C. G. Campbell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Let us endeavor so to live that when we come to die even the undertaker will be sorry. 
*
_Mark Twain_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Its quite true there's a fool born every minute. It's also quite true they don't die that fast

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It struck me while I was sitting here; everything changes but the sea. 

*_William B. Davis_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Be courageous. I have seen many depressions in business. Always America has emerged from these stronger and more prosperous. Be brave as your fathers before you. Have faith! Go forward!* 

_Thomas Alva Edison_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money differs from an automobile or mistress in being equally important to those who have it and those who do not. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you are right no one remembers; when you are wrong no one forgets

*_Proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







With audacity one can undertake anything, but not do everything.

*_Napoleon Bonaparte_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You stick your head above the crowd and attract attention, and sometime, maybe somebody, will throw a rock at you. That's the territory. You buy the land, you get the Indians.

*_David Lee Roth_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Never forget public ignorance is the government's best friend. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There's a way to do better... find it. 

*_Thomas Alva Edison_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

There is one plain rule of life. Try thyself unweariedly till thou findest the highest thing thou art capable of doing, faculties and outward circumstances being both duly considered, and then do it. 

_John Stuart Mill_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment. 

*_Buddha_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A true gentleman is one who is never unintentionally rude. 

*_Oscar Wilde_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








For organizations and employees alike, the only real security is the ability to grow, change and adapt. 
*
_Kearney_ 






 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you want a wise answer, ask a reasonable question. 

*_Johann von Goethe_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I would rather fail in a cause that will ultimately succeed than succeed in a cause that will ultimately fail. 

Woodrow Wilson








*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The world judge of men by their ability in their profession, and we judge of ourselves by the same test: for it is on that on which our success in life depends. 

*_William Hazlitt_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Anger is not only inevitable, but it is necessary. For in its place is indifference, the worst of all human qualities. 

*_Anon._

----------


## CrazyKelly

hi there! here's one my husband loves that I say...But tan fat looks better than white fat !!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You can never learn less, you can only learn more. 

*_Richard Buckminster Fuller_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Failure should be our teacher, not our undertaker. Failure is delay, not defeat. It is a temporary detour, not a dead end. Failure is something we can avoid only by saying nothing, doing nothing, and being nothing. 

*_Denis Waitley_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nothing is harder to direct than a man in prosperity; nothing more easily managed than one in adversity. 

*_Plutarch_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Make sure the thing you're living for is worth dying for. 

*_Charles Mayes_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Our sense of power is more vivid when we break a man's spirit than when we win his heart. For we can win a man's heart one day and lose it the next. But when we break a proud spirit we achieve something that is final and absolute. 

*_Eric Hoffer_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every man has a right to be wrong in his opinions. But no man has a right to be wrong in his facts. 

*_Bernard Baruch_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In our society those who are in reality superior in intelligence can be accepted by their fellows only if they pretend they are not. 

*_Marya Mannes_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Everybody is ignorant -- only on different subjects. 

*_Will Rogers_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is tragic that Howard Hughes had to die to prove that he was alive. 

*_Walter Kane_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A public man must never forget that he loses his usefulness when he as an individual, rather than his policy, becomes the issue.

*_Richard Milhous Nixon_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Business today consists in persuading crowds. 

*_Gerald Stanley Lee_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If your outgo exceeds your income your upkeep will be your downfall. 

*_Anon.__, attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as an old saying_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is a good rule to face difficulties at the time they arise and not allow them to increase unacknowledged. 

*_Edward W. Ziegler_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In Giving, a man receives more than he gives; and the more is in proportion to the worth of the thing given. 

*_George Mcdonald_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Show me a man who cannot bother to do little things and I'll show you a man who cannot be trusted to do big things. 

*_Lawrence D. Bell_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Aerodynamically the bumblebee shouldn't be able to fly, but the bumblebee doesn't know that so it goes on flying anyway. 

*_Mary Kay Ash_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Many people lose their tempers merely from seeing you keep yours. 

*_Frank Moore Colby__, 1926_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are admirable potentialities in every human being. Believe in your strength and your youth. Learn to repeat endlessly to yourself, 'It all depends on me'. 

*_Andre Gide_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Most of the things worth doing in the world had been declared impossible before they were done.

*_Louis D. Brandeis_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Knowledge that is not used is abused. 

*_American Indian Proverb__, Cree_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






You can make more friends in two months by becoming interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get other people interested in you. 

*_Dale Carnegie_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The stupid neither forgive nor forget; the na?ve forgive and forget; the wise forgive but do not forget. 

*_Thomas Szasz_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Knowledge rests not upon truth alone, but upon error also. 

*_Carl Gustav Jung_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you can look back on your life with contentment, you have one of man's most precious gifts -- a selective memory. 

*_Jim Fiebig_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The worst part a man can suffer is to have insight into much and power over nothing. 

*_Herodotus_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I was part of that strange race of people aptly described as spending their lives doing things they detest to make money they don't want to buy things they don't need to impress people they dislike. 

*_Emile Henry Gauvreau_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Siraj

Hi Chris
I have been trying to get hold of your company OMS but with no luck. I am looking to purchase products. Can you let me know how to get hold of you or anyone in your company. 

Regards

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Make progress one time and it makes you happy. Make progress day after day, week after week and it makes you a champion.

*_Greg Werner_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Willpower is the key to success. Successful people strive no matter what they feel by applying their will to overcome apathy, doubt or fear. 

*_Dan Millman_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Better to do something imperfectly than to do nothing perfectly. 

*_Robert H. Schuller_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you're out of quality you're out of business. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Decency is the least of all laws, but yet it is the law which is most strictly observed.

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Save a thief from the gallows and he will cut your throat

*_Proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We don't see things as they are. 
We see them as we are. 

*_Anais Nin_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Everyone whose deeds are more than his wisdom, his wisdom endures; and everyone whose wisdom is more than his deeds, his wisdom does not endure. 

*_The Talmud_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are powers inside of you which, if you could discover and use, would make of you everything you ever dreamed or imagined you could become. 

*_Orison Swett Marden_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Some people will never learn anything well, because they understand everything too soon.

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A single day is enough to make us a little larger or, another time, a little smaller. 

*_Paul Klee_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The five essential entrepreneurial skills for success: Concentration, Discrimination, Organization, Innovation and Communication 

*_Michael E. Gerber_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When two men share an umbrella, both of them get wet. 
*
Michael Eisenberg
*





*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is not enough to have a good mind; the main thing is to use it well. 

*_Rene Descartes_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is good to vary in order that you may frustrate the curious, especially those who envy you. 

*_Baltasar Gracian__, The Oracle_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A blow with a word strikes deeper than a blow with a sword.

*_Robert Burton_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In science the credit goes to the man who convinces the world, not to the man to whom the idea first occurs. 

*_William Osler_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The working of great institutions is mainly the result of a vast mass of routine, petty malice, self interest, carelessness, and sheer mistake. Only a residual fraction is thought. 

*_George Santayana__, The Crime of Galileo_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The human mind is like a TV set. When it goes blank, it's a good idea to turn off the sound. 

*_Anon_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The highest possible stage in moral culture is when we recognize that we ought to control our thoughts. 

*_Charles Darwin_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Since boredom advances and boredom is the root of all evil, no wonder, then, that the world goes backwards, that evil spreads. This can be traced back to the very beginning of the world. The gods were bored; therefore they created human beings. 

*_Soren Kierkegaard_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Pleasure that is obtained by unreasonable and unsuitable cost, must always end in pain. 

*_Samuel Johnson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The heart of a fool is in his mouth, but the mouth of a wise man is in his heart. 

*_Benjamin Franklin__, Poor Richard, 1733_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Meat makes, and clothes shapes, but manners makes a man. 

*_Scottish Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A surgeon should be young a physician old.

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To the eyes of a god, mankind must appear as a species of bacteria which multiply and become progressively virulent whenever they find themselves in a congenial culture, and whose activity diminishes until they disappear completely as soon as proper measures are taken to sterilize them.

*_Aleister Crowley_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The pursuit of perfection often impedes improvement

*_George Will_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The art of taxation consists in so plucking the goose as to obtain the largest amount of feathers with the least possible amount of hissing. 

*_J. B. Colbert_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The only certainty is that nothing is certain. 

*_Pliny The Elder_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








All great discoveries are made by men whose feelings run ahead of their thinking. 

*_Charles H. Parkhurst_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A single bad habit will mar an otherwise faultless character, as an ink-drop soileth the pure white page. 

*_Hosea Ballou_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Speech is the gift of all, but the thought of few. 

*_Cato The Elder_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Success means only doing what you do well, letting someone else do the rest.

*_Goldstein S. Truism_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who considers too much will perform little. 

*_Friedrich von Schiller_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism, to steal ideas from many is research. 

*_Anon._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A coward is one who in a perilous emergency thinks with his legs. 

*_Ambrose Bierce_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now.

*_Denis Waitley_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get em, get em right, or they will get you wrong. 

*_Thomas Fuller_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The most dangerous untruths are truths slightly distorted. 

*_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ones reputation is like a shadow, it is gigantic when it precedes you, and a pigmy in proportion when it follows. 

*_Charles-Maurice de Talleyrand_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Politics is the gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign funds from the rich by promising to protect each from the other. 

*_Oscar Ameringer_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts. 

*_Albert Einstein_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Think like a man of action, and act like a man of thought.

*_Henri Bergson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Success is a great deodorant

*_Elizabeth Taylor_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Look up, and not down; Out and not in; Forward and not back; And lend a hand.

*_Edward Everett Hale_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A rich man without charity is a rogue; and perhaps it would be no difficult matter to prove that he is also a fool. 

*_Henry Fielding_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You may fool all the people some of the time; you can even fool some of the people all the time; but you cant fool all of the people all the time.

*_Abraham Lincoln_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is well-known what a middleman is: he is a man who bamboozles one party and plunders the other. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Difficulties are stepping stones to success. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






How do I change?* 
*If I feel depressed I will sing. 
If I feel sad I will laugh. 
If I feel ill I will double my labour. 
If I feel fear I will plunge ahead. 
If I feel inferior I will wear new garments. 
If I feel uncertain I will raise my voice. 
If I feel poverty I will think of wealth to come. 
If I feel incompetent I will think of past success. 
If I feel insignificant I will remember my goals. 
Today I will be the master of my emotions.

*_Og Mandino_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Opinions cannot survive if one has no chance to fight for them. 

*_Thomas Mann_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A great secret of success is to go through life as a man who never gets used up. 

*_Albert Schweitzer_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Rough diamonds may sometimes be mistaken for worthless pebbles. 

*_Sir Thomas Browne_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One of the greatest pieces of economic wisdom is to know what you do not know. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Research is subordinated (not to a long-term social benefit) but to an immediate commercial profit. Currently, disease (not health) is one of the major sources of profit for the pharmaceutical industry, and the doctors are willing agents of those profits. 

*_Walter Modell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Anyone can carry his burden, however hard, until nightfall. Anyone can do his work, however hard, for one day. Anyone can live sweetly, patiently, lovingly, purely, until the sun goes down. And this is all that life really means. 

*_Robert Louis Stevenson_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I hear and I forget, I see and I remember. I do and I understand. 

*_Chinese Proverb_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Often the difference between a successful person and a failure is not one has better abilities or ideas, but the courage that one has to bet on one's ideas, to take a calculated risk -- and to act. 

*_Maxwell Maltz_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The golden rule is that there are no golden rules.

*_George Bernard Shaw_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We may have found a cure for most evils; but it has found no remedy for the worst of them all -- the apathy of human beings. 
*
_Helen Keller_ 




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Trying is the internalization of the failure of omnipotence. 

*_Brian O'Shaugnessy_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








From the errors of others a wise man corrects his own. 

*_Publilius Syrus_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







All growth depends upon activity. There is no development physically or intellectually without effort, and effort means work. 

*_Calvin Coolidge_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If at first you don't succeed; you are running about average. 

*_M. H. Alderson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Your goals, minus your doubts, equal your reality. 

*_Ralph Marston_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Not too long ago, if you did 75 percent of the things you did right, it was okay. Now, if you don't do 98 percent of those things right, some competitor will eat you for lunch. 

*_John Spoelhof_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Almost all absurdity of conduct arises from the imitation of those who we cannot resemble. 

*_Samuel Johnson_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you cannot make money on one dollar, if you do not coax one dollar to work hard for you, you won't know how to make money out of one hundred thousand dollars. 

*_E. S. Kinnear_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nothing is more expensive than a missed opportunity. 

*_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Secrets are things we give to others to keep for us. 

*_Elbert Hubbard_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Censorship ends in logical completeness when nobody is allowed to read any books except the books nobody reads.

*_George Bernard Shaw_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The two most powerful weapons are courage and persistence. Nothing can stop a person armed with both. 

*_Scott Sorrell_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When you write down your ideas you automatically focus your full attention on them. Few if any of us can write one thought and think another at the same time. Thus a pencil and paper make excellent concentration tools. 

*_Michael Leboeuf_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The safest words are always those which bring us most directly to facts. 

*_Charles H. Parkhurst_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## mikejones675

The opposite of courage is conformity -- Earl Nightengal

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is no road to success but through a clear strong purpose. Nothing can take its place. A purpose underlies character, culture, position, attainment of every part. 

*_Thornton T. Munger_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We must be prepared to be part of the cure and not remain part of the problem. 

*_Source Unknown_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








My father said: You must never try to make all the money that's in a deal. Let the other fellow make some money too, because if you have a reputation for always making all the money, you won't have many deals. 

*_J. Paul Getty_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*ORIGINALITY is unexplored territory. You get there by carrying a canoe -- you can't take a taxi.
*
_Alan Alda_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Accuracy is the twin brother of honesty; inaccuracy, of dishonesty.

*_Charles Simmons_ 








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The only source of knowledge is experience. 

*_Albert Einstein_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Read nothing that you do not care to remember, and remember nothing you do not mean to use. 

*_Professor Blackie_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It is not titles that honor men, but men that honor titles. 

*_Niccolo Machiavelli_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We praise a man who feels angry on the right grounds and against the right persons and also in the right manner at the right moment and for the right length of time.

*_Aristotle_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Youth doesn't reason, it acts. The old man reasons and would like to make the others act in his place.

*_Francis Picabia_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.
*
_Anon._ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









An open foe may prove a curse, but a pretended friend is worse. 
*
_John Gay_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Every man has a property in his own person. This nobody has a right to, but himself. 
*
_John Locke_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









All pressure is self-inflicted. It's what you make of it or how you let it rub off on you. 

*_Sebastian Coe_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I detest the man who hides one thing in the depth of his heart and speaks forth another. 

*_Homer_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There are lots of people who cannot think seriously without injuring their minds. 

*_John Jay Chapman_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








True success is overcoming the fear of being unsuccessful. 

*_Paul Sweeney_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No matter how busy you may think you are, you must find time for reading, or surrender yourself to self-chosen ignorance. 

*_Atwood H. Townsend_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In truth, people can generally make time for what they choose to do; it is not really the time but the will that is lacking. 

*_Sir John Lubbock_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There's a way to do better... find it. 

*_Thomas Alva Edison_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The wise only possess ideas; the greater part of mankind are possessed by them.  

*_Samuel Taylor Coleridge_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Never forget that a half truth is a whole lie. 

*_Source Unknown_ 





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Some men are wise, and some are otherwise.  .

*_Tobias G. Smollett_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The daily grind of hard work gets a person polished.*
Source Unknown






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Political image is like mixing cement. When it's wet, you can move it around and shape it, but at some point it hardens and there's almost nothing you can do to reshape it. 

*_Walter F. Mondale






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I hate intellectuals. They are from the top down. I am from the bottom up. 

*_Frank Lloyd Wright_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Have no fear of perfection-you'll never reach it. 

*_Salvador Dali_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If thine enemy offend thee, give his child a drum.

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Chance never helps those who do not help themselves. 

*_Sophocles






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We can see a thousand miracles around us every day. What is more supernatural than an egg yolk turning into a chicken? 

*_Rutherford Platt_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









God gives every bird his worm, but He does not throw it into the nest. 

*_P. D. James






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Many people think of knowledge as money, They would like knowledge, but do not want to face the perseverance and self-denial that goes into the acquisition of it.

*_John Morley_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Visits always give pleasure; if not the arrival, the departure.

*_Proverb_ 






 :Cool:

----------


## standarduck

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This applies very well to my last patient. Who did, in fact, just leave.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Glass, china, and reputation are easily cracked, and never mended well. 
*
_Benjamin Franklin
_


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










We have inherited the past; we can create the future. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










It is easier to do a job right than to explain why you didn't.*



_Martin Van Buren






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going.* 



_Jim Ryun







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Don't ever take a fence down until you know why it was put up. 

*_Robert Frost






_
 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A pessimist is one who makes difficulties of his opportunities; an optimist is one who makes opportunities of his difficulties. 

*_Reginald B. Mansell
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

After 12 years of posting this thread, this morning of January 04, 2014, it has passed the half million views mark.

It has become a habit for me to go to my home office in the early morning or on the lap top when on trips and make my post for the day. Thanks for looking at it.

Chris


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










That's a valiant flea that dares eat his breakfast on the lip of a lion. 

*_William Shakespeare






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










However big the fool, there is always a bigger fool to admire him.

*_Nicholas Boileau







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It is an axiom, enforced by all the experience of the ages, that they who rule industrially will rule politically. 

*_Aneurin Bevan






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Old age is not as honorable as death, but most people want it. 

*_American Indian Proverb, Crow







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










A man who cannot make mistakes cannot do anything. 

*_Bernard Magazine







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










There is nothing more frightful than ignorance in action. 

*_Johann von Goethe
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The accomplice to the crime of corruption is frequently our own indifference. 

*_Bess Myerson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









If forty million people say a foolish thing it does not become a wise one, but the wise man is foolish to give them the lie.

*_W. Somerset Maugham







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Can there be greater foolishness than the respect you pay to people collectively when you despise them individually? 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero_ 







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









You may fool all the people some of the time; you can even fool some of the people all the time; but you cant fool all of the people all the time. 

*_Abraham Lincoln






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Motivation is the art of getting people to do what you want them to do because they want to do it.* 

_Dwight D Eisenhower







_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The daily grind of hard work gets a person polished.
*
_Source Unknown







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










People who talk much say nothing. 
*
_Source Unknown
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









I can't tell you his age, but when he was born the wonder drug was Mercurochrome. 

*_Milton Berle







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We should not judge people by their peak of excellence; but by the distance they have traveled from the point where they started.

*_Henry Ward Beecher






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every man, however wise, needs the advice of some sagacious friend in the affairs of life.

*_Plautus_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










More flies are caught with honey than with vinegar. 

*_Proverb
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










We first make our habits, and then our habits make us. 

*_John Dryden







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Friendships that have stood the test of time and chance are surely best, Brows may wrinkle, hair grow gray, Friendship never knows decay.

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are thousands hacking at the branches of evil to one who is striking at the root. 

*_Henry David Thoreau








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Sir, a man may be so much of everything, that he is nothing of anything.

*_Samuel Johnson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Commend a fool for his wit, or a rogue for his honesty and he will receive you into his favor. 

*_Henry Fielding






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get em, get em right, or they will get you wrong. 

*_Thomas Fuller_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










What is rational is actual, and what is actual is rational. 

*_G. W. F. Hegel





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Many men fail because they quit too soon. They lose faith when the signs are against them. They do not have the courage to hold on, to keep fighting in spite of that which seems insurmountable. If more of us would strike out and attempt the impossible, we very soon would find the truth of that old saying that nothing is impossible... abolish fear and you can accomplish anything you wish.** 
*
_Dr. C. E. Welch
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If you don't know where you are going, every road will get you nowhere. 

*_Henry Kissinger






_ :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

If you don't know where you are going, any road will get you there. 
-Lewis Carroll

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The voice of intelligence ... is drowned out by the roar of fear. It is ignored by the voice of desire. It is contradicted by the voice of shame. It is biased by hate and extinguished by anger. Most of all it is silenced by ignorance. 
*
_Karl Menninger
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










There is something to that old saying that hate injures the hater, not the hated.

*_Peace Pilgrim





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










An institution is the lengthened shadow of one man. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Sometimes legends make reality, and become more useful than the facts.

*_Salman Rushdie








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Be brave enough to live creatively. The creative is the place where no one else has ever been. You have to leave the city of your comfort and go into the wilderness of your intuition. You cannot get there by bus, only by hard work, risking and by not quite knowing what you are doing. What you will discover will be wonderful; yourself.

*_Alan Alda






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










For the merchant, even honesty is a financial speculation. 

*_Charles Baudelaire






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Three-fourths of the mistakes a man makes are made because he does not really know what he thinks he knows.
*
_James Bryce
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It isn't making mistakes that's critical; it's correcting them and getting on with the principal task. 

*_Donald Rumsfeld






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If I don't have wisdom, I can teach you only ignorance. 

*_Leo Buscaglia






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There's no such thing as coulda, shoulda, or woulda. If you shoulda and coulda, you woulda done it. 

*_Pat Riley






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Folks who never do any more than they get paid for, never get paid for anymore than they do. 

*_Elbert Hubbard






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









He who is not contented with what he has, would not be contented with what he would like to have. 

*_Socrates






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Giving The best thing to give to your enemy is forgiveness; to an opponent, tolerance; to a friend, your heart; to your child, a good example; to a father, deference; to your mother, conduct that will make her proud of you; to yourself, respect; to all men. 

*_Henry Ward Beecher







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A photograph never grows old. You and I change, people change all through the months and years, but a photograph always remains the same. How nice to look at a photograph of mother or father taken many years ago. You see them as you remember them. But as people live on, they change completely. That is why I think a photograph can be kind. 

*_Albert Einstein







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Never judge a man by his umbrella. It may not be his. 

*_Anon.







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Moderation is the inseparable companion of wisdom, but with it genius has not even a nodding acquaintance. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









When someone says it ain't the money, but its the principal of the thing, it's the money.
**
*_Elbert Hubbard







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










What would life be if we had no courage to attempt anything? 

*_Vincent Van Gogh






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A proud man is always looking down on things and people; and, of course, as long as you're looking down, you can't see something that's above you. 

*_C.S. Lewis
_*




* :Cool: *




*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Faith is believing what you know ain't so. 

*_Mark Twain
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Man who stand on hill with mouth open will wait long time for roast duck to drop in. 

*_Confucius







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The learned fool writes his nonsense in better language than the unlearned, but it is still nonsense. 

*_Benjamin Franklin






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Secrets are things we give to others to keep for us. 

*_Elbert Hubbard






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There must be a reason why people hesitate; uncertainty is one, no courage another.

*_Ron De Jonge






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









When you are skinning your customers you should leave some skin on to grow again so that you can skin them again.

*_Nikita Khrushchev






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Talking without thinking is like shooting without taking aim. 

*_Proverb








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










All of my misfortunes come from having thought too well of my fellows. 

*_Jean Jacques Rousseau







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Every thought which genius and piety throw into the world alters the world. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










One doesn't recognize the really important moments in one's life until it's too late. 

*_Agatha Christie







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










One sees great things from the valley; only small things from the peak. 

*_G. K. Chesterton







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Our greatest foes, and whom we must chiefly combat, are within. 

*_Miguel de Cervantes







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Ignorance is like the itch -- the less you have of it the better off you are. 

*_Harry Mendelson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Don't worry if your job is small and your rewards few. Remember that the mighty oak was once a nut like you. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt. 

*_Abraham Lincoln






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I have never yet seen any plan which has not been mended by the observations of those who were much inferior in understanding to the person who took the lead in the business. 

*_Edmund Burke








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Friends show me what I can do, foes teach me what I should do. 

*_Friedrich von Schiller






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










It's the job that's never started takes longest to finish. 

*_J. R. R. Tolkien






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










It is not good to know more unless we do more with what we already know. 

*_R. K. Bergethon







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Law school taught me one thing; how to take two situations that are exactly the same and show how they are different. 

*_Hart Pomerantz







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Enter every activity without giving mental recognition to the possibility of defeat. Concentrate on your strengths, instead of your weaknesses... on your powers, instead of your problems. 

*_Paul J. Meyer






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










A cruel story runs on wheels, and every hand oils the wheels as they run. 

*_Ouida







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The thinker dies, but his thoughts are beyond the reach of destruction. Men are mortal, but ideas are immortal. 

*_William Lippmann






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The question now is: Can we understand our stupidity? This is a test of intellect, not of character. 

*_John King Fairbank








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The person who figures out how to harness the collective genius of his or her organization is going to blow the competition away. 

*_Walter Wriston








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The artist doesn't have time to listen to the critics. The ones who want to be writers read the reviews, the ones who want to write don't have the time to read reviews. 

*_William Faulkner







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A pessimist is one who makes difficulties of his opportunities; an optimist is one who makes opportunities of his difficulties. 

*_Reginald B. Mansell
_*




* :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Big results require big ambitions. 

*_James Champy







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Disagreement produces debate but dissent produces dissension. Dissent (which come from the Latin, dis and sentire) means originally to feel apart from others. People who disagree have an argument, but people who dissent have a quarrel. People may disagree and both may count themselves in the majority. But a person who dissents is by definition in a minority. A liberal society thrives on disagreement but is killed by dissension. Disagreement is the life blood of democracy, dissension is its cancer. 

*_Daniel J. Boorstin






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who matter don't mind, and those that mind, don't matter. 

*_Dr. Seuss (Theodor Seuss Geisel)_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The greatest obstacle to progress is prejudice.

*_Bavee_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism, to steal ideas from many is research

*Anon

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Remember, people will judge you by your actions, not your intentions. You may have a heart of gold -- but so does a hard-boiled egg. 

*_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









What a delightful thing is the conversation of specialists! One understands absolutely nothing and it's charming.

*_Edgar Degas







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Most people who ask for advice from others have already resolved to act as it pleases them.

*_Knegge_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










What do you call a boomerang that doesn't work? A stick! 

*_Kirchenbaum







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Progress isn't made by early risers. It's made by lazy men trying to find easier ways to do something.* 

_Robert A. Heinlein






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut.* 

Ernest Hemingway





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










When you're average, you're just as close to the bottom as you are the top. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Imagine believing in the control of inflation by curbing the money supply! That is like deciding to stop your dog fouling the sidewalk by plugging up its rear end. It is highly unlikely to succeed, but if it does it kills the hound. 

*_Michael D. Stephens







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










I have never been hurt by what I have not said. 

*_Calvin Coolidge







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There is no substitute for accurate knowledge. Know yourself, know your business, know your men. 
*_
Randall Jacobs_*





* :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









What's important is promising something to the people, not actually keeping those promises. The people have always lived on hope alone.

*_Hermann Broch






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










The secret of happiness is not in doing what one likes, but in liking what one does. 

*_James Barrie






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We should not judge people by their peak of excellence; but by the distance they have traveled from the point where they started.* 

Henry Ward Beecher





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










What happens is not as important as how you react to what happens. 

*_Thaddeus Golas







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Neither a wise nor a brave man lies down on the tracks of history to wait for the train of the future to run over him. 

*_Dwight D Eisenhower






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









You look at any giant corporation, and I mean the biggies, and they all started with a guy with an idea, doing it well. 

*_Irvine Robbins






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Our ignorance of history causes us to slander our own times. 

*_Gustave Flaubert





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









You are not very good if you are not better than your best friends imagine you to be. 

*_Johann Kaspar Lavater_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









What can't be cured must be endured. 

*_Robert Burton






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The pig and the chicken were on their way to breakfast, trying to decide what to have. When chicken said, Let's have ham and eggs. The pig then replied, That's fine for you, it's a small donation on your part, but it's a total sacrifice for me. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Those who in quarrels interpose, must often wipe a bloody nose. 
*
_John Gay
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

If you think about disaster, you will get it. Brood about death and you hasten your demise. Think positively and masterfully, with confidence and faith, and life becomes more secure, more fraught with action, richer in achievement and experience. 

_Edward Rickenbacker





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






My doctor gave me six months to live but when I couldn't pay the bill, he gave me six months more.

*Walter Matthau





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






According to legend, one day a man was wandering in the desert when he met Fear and Plague. They said they were on their way to a large city where they were going to kill 10,000 people. The man asked Plague if he was going to do all the work. Plague smiled and said, No, I'll only take care of a few hundred. I'll let my friend Fear do the rest. 

*_Anon.






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The creditor hath a better memory than the debtor. 

*_James Howell






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









How much time he saves who does not look to see what his neighbor says or does or thinks. 

*_Marcus Aurelius







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Truth is orphan without matter and matter is impotent without truth. 

*_Kedar Joshi







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










To find the exact answer, one must first ask the exact question. 

*_S. Tobin Webster






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Education begins a gentleman, conversation completes him.

*_English Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It requires wisdom to understand wisdom: the music is nothing if the audience is deaf.

*_Walter Lippmann







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Humor is always based on a modicum of truth. Have you ever heard a joke about a father-in-law. 

*_Dick Clark






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









If a man has good manners and is not afraid of other people he will get by, even if he is stupid. 

*_David Eccles







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You must make the product interesting not just make the ad different. And that's what too many of the copywriters in America today don't yet understand. 

*_Rooser Reeves






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The man who gets the most satisfactory results is not always the man with the most brilliant single mind, but rather the man who can best coordinate the brains and talents of his associates. 

*_W. Alton Jones







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








High premiums are being paid today not particularly for quality service or long-term building of a business but rather for making money quickly, getting rich, and getting out. And that's wrong. 

*_Willard C. Butcher






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Give to us clear vision that we may know where to stand and what to stand forbecause unless we stand for something, we shall fall for anything. 

*_Peter Marshall







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









One that does not think to highly of himself is more than he thinks.* 

_Johann von Goethe







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It is well-known what a middleman is: he is a man who bamboozles one party and plunders the other. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









He who pays the piper calls the tune. 

*_Proverb







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










We think very few people sensible, except those who are of our opinion. 

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man is a person that will pay two dollars for a one dollar item he wants. A woman will pay one dollar for a two dollar item she doesn't want

*_William Binger_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*












The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. The test of tolerance comes when we are in the majority.

*_Ralph W. Sockman








_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











To give up pretensions is as blessed a relief as to get them ratified. 
*
_William James_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We do not so much need the help of our friends as the confidence of their help in need. 

*_Epicurus





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If you can't, you must. If you must, you can. 
*
_Anthony Robbins
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









One often makes a remark and only later sees how true it is.
**
*
_Ludwig Wittgenstein_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.

*_Sir Winston Churchill_









 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Technology does not drive change -- it enables change. 

*_Source Unknown







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The eyes are not responsible when the mind does the seeing. 

*_Publilius Syrus







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Well done, is better than well said. 

*_Benjamin Franklin






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Once while St. Francis of Assisi was hoeing his garden, he was asked, What would you do it you were suddenly to learn that you were to die at sunset today? He replied, I would finish hoeing my garden. 
*
_Source Unknown
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Live as if your were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever. 

*_Mahatma Gandhi






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The buyer needs a hundred eyes; the seller but one. 

*_Italian Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










All achievements, all earned riches, have their beginning in an idea. 

*_Napoleon Hill
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If the human race wants to go to hell in a basket, technology can help it get there by jet.*

_Charles M. Allen





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I don't believe people die from hard work. They die from stress and worry and fear -- the negative emotions. Those are the killers, not hard work. The fact is, in our society today, most people don't understand what hard work is all about.
*
_A.L. Williams






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Money differs from an automobile or mistress in being equally important to those who have it and those who do not. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A proverb is not a proverb to you until life has illustrated it. 

*_John Keats






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








My father always used to say that when you die, if you've got five real friends, then you've had a great life. 

*_Lee Iacocca






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Things may come to those who wait, but only the things left by those who hustle. 

*_Abraham Lincoln
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An idealist believes the short run doesn't count. A cynic believes the long run doesn't matter. A realist believes that what is done or left undone in the short run determines the long run. 

*_Sydney J. Harris





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The best way to become a successful writer is to read good writing, remember it, and then forget where you remember it from. 
*
_Gene Fowler
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Motivation is the art of getting people to do what you want them to do because they want to do it. 

*_Dwight D Eisenhower





_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

> *Motivation is the art of getting people to do what you want them to do because they want to do it. 
> 
> *_Dwight D Eisenhower_


*Leadership is the art of getting people to do what you want them to do, when they don't want to do it.*

----------


## m0002a

*Wisdom To Start The Day .........................................


Never get out of the boat.

*_Captain Benjamin L. Willard_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars. 

*Les Brown





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A conservative is a fellow who thinks a rich man should have a square deal. 

*_Frank Dane






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*Wisdom To Start The Day .........................................


I don't like violence. I'm a businessman. Blood is a big expense.

*_Sollozzo_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I wish I could stand on a busy street corner, hat in hand, and beg people to throw me all their wasted hours. 

*_Bernard Berenson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It takes an enemy and a friend, working together, to hurt you to the heart. The one to slander you, and the other to get the news to you. 

*_Mark Twain







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Enthusiasm... the sustaining power of all great action. 
*
_Samuel Smiles
_





 :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.

*_Peter Clemenza_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If your going to do something tonight that you'll be sorry for in the morning, sleep late. 

*_Henny Youngman






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


My grandmother is over eighty and still doesn't need glasses. Drinks right out of the bottle.

*_Henny Youngman_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Enter every activity without giving mental recognition to the possibility of defeat. Concentrate on your strengths, instead of your weaknesses... on your powers, instead of your problems.*

_Paul J. Meyer





_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*




There are not enough Indians in the world to defeat the Seventh Cavalry.
*
_George Armstrong Custer




_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; its when you had everything to do, and you've done it. 

*_Margaret Thatcher





_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*

Today, I settle all family business.*

_Michael Corleone


_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly. 

*_Robert Francis Kennedy






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*Most of us spend the first six days of each week sowing wild oats; then we go to church on Sunday and pray for a crop failure.*

_Fred A. Allen


_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Give us the fortitude to endure the things which cannot be changed, and the courage to change the things which should be changed, ;and the wisdom to know one from the other. 

*_Oliver J. Hart






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


Nothing has changed in Russia’s policy…. Her methods, her tactics, her maneuvers may change, but the pole star—world domination—is immutable.

*_Karl Marx





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you shut up truth and bury it under the ground, it will but grow up, and gather to itself such explosive power that the day it bursts through it will blow up everything in its way. 

*_Emile Zola






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It isn't making mistakes that's critical; it's correcting them and getting on with the principal task.
*
_Donald Rumsfeld






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


When I woke up this morning my girlfriend asked me, 'Did you sleep good?' I said 'No, I made a few mistakes.'*

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









You can do anything in this world if you are prepared to take the consequences. 

*_W. Somerset Maugham
_*




* :Cool: *


*

----------


## m0002a

*



A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.*

_Steven Wright




_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The eye is the jewel of the body. 
*
_Henry David Thoreau
_





 :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



The girl I'm seeing now,	Rachel, is a very pretty girl. She has emerald eyes and long,	flowing plaid hair. The last week in August, we went camping	way up in Canada.  We were laying around in the woods and stuff,	and I don't know how she did it but she got poison ivy on her	brain and the only way she can scratch it is if she thinks about	sandpaper.*

_Steven Wright





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You have no control over what the other guy does. You only have control over what you do. 

*_A. J. Kitt





_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, "Where's the self-help section?" She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.

*_Steven Wright



_

----------


## optimensch

*He who wakes up at 5 am to play golf...putz*.

_Old yiddish borschbelt line_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Obviously, the answer to oil spills is to paper-train the tankers. 
*



_ Ralph Nader
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The rule of friendship means there should be mutual sympathy between them, each supplying what the other lacks and trying to benefit the other, always using friendly and sincere words. 
*
_Buddha
_





 :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer.

*_Michael Corleone



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









It is when we forget ourselves that we do things which will be remembered. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



Right now I'm having amnesia and deja vu at the same time.  I think I've forgotten this before*.

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Determination gives you the resolve to keep going in spite of the roadblocks that lay before you. 

*_Denis Waitley






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Make progress one time and it makes you happy. Make progress day after day, week after week and it makes you a champion. 

*_Greg Werner







_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


You know how it is when you're walking up the stairs, and you get to the top, and you think there's one more step?  I'm like that all the time.*

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Few people have any next, they live from hand to mouth without a plan, and are always at the end of their line. 
*
_Ralph Waldo Emerson
_






 :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


I had some eyeglasses. I was  walking down the street when suddenly the prescription ran out.
*
_Steven  Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Economy is too late when you are at the bottom of your purse*. 

_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We would like to live as we once lived, but history will not permit it. 

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy








_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


I intend to live forever. So far, so good.*

_Steven  Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Anything not worth doing is worth not doing well. Think about it. 

*_Elias Schwartz







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The odious and disgusting aristocracy of wealth is built upon the ruins of all that is good in chivalry or republicanism; and luxury is the forerunner of a barbarism scarcely capable of cure.

*_Percy Bysshe Shelley








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









This, then, is the test we must set for ourselves; not to march alone but to march in such a way that others will wish to join us. 

*_Hubert Humphrey






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*
I got a new shadow.  I had to get rid of the other one...  It    wasn't doing what I was doing*.

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He is happy whom circumstances suit his temper; but he Is more excellent who suits his temper to any circumstance. 

*_David Hume






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











There is no rule more invariable than that we are paid for our suspicions by finding what we suspect. 

*_Henry David Thoreau
_





 :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


Curiosity killed the cat, but for awhile I was a suspect.*

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There is a real magic in enthusiasm. It spells the difference between mediocrity and accomplishment. 

*_Norman Vincent Peale







_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*


The other day I... uh, no, that wasn't me.*

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Avoid inquisitive persons, for they are sure to be gossips, their ears are open to hear, but they will not keep what is entrusted to them. 

*_Horace_*






* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









No one is as angry as the person who is wrong.

*_Proverb







_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



If a man is standing in the middle of the forest speaking, and there is no woman around to hear him, is he still wrong?*

_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Remember: the average is as close to the bottom as it is to the top.
*
_Source Unknown
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









If we don't change, we don't grow. If we don't grow, we aren't really living. 

*_Anatole France






_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



I recently changed my name to Resident Occupant.  The local post office would like to speak with me but they're not sure where I live.  Last week they used a barge to deliver my mail.
*
_Steven Wright



_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









A celebrity is one who is known to many persons he is glad he doesn't know. 

*_H. L. Mencken







_ :Cool:

----------


## m0002a

*



One day I got on the usual bus, and when I stepped in, I saw the most gorgeous blond Chinese girl...  I sat beside her.  I said, "Hi," and she said, "Hi," and then I said, "Nice day, isn't it?," and she said, "I saw my analyst today and he says I have a problem."  So I asked, "What's the problem?"  She replied, "I can't tell you.  I don't even know you..."  I said, "Well sometimes it's good to tell your problems to a perfect stranger on a bus."  So she said, "Well, my analyst said I'm a nymphomaniac and I only like Jewish cowboys...  By the way, my name is Denise."  I said, "Hello, Denise.  My name is Bucky Goldstein."*

_Steven Wright




_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Our best evidence of what people truly feel and believe comes less from their words than from their deeds. 

*_Robert Cialdini
_*





* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Men become civilized, not in proportion to their willingness to believe, but in proportion to their readiness to doubt. 

*_H. L. Mencken







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









When you automate an industry you modernize it; when you automate a life you primitivize it. 

*_Eric Hoffer








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









All progress occurs because people dare to be different. 

*_Harry Millner







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Excellence is doing ordinary things extraordinarily well. 

*_John W. Gardner







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To focus on technique is like cramming your way through school. You sometimes get by, perhaps even get good grades, but if you don't pay the price day in and day out, you'll never achieve true mastery of the subjects you study or develop an educated mind. 
*
_Stephen Covey
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A golf course is the epitome of all that is transitory in the universe, a space not to dwell in, but to get over as quickly as possible. 

*_Jean Giraudoux, The Enchanted, 1933







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Better to understand a little than to misunderstand a lot. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









We should not only master questions,but also act upon them,and act definitely. 

*_Woodrow Wilson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Mistakes are painful when they happen, but years later a collection of mistakes is what is called experience. 

*_Denis Waitley







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Fate leads the willing, and drags along the reluctant. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is possible to lead astray an entire generation, to strike it blind, to drive it insane, to direct it towards a false goal. Napoleon proved this. 

*_Alexander Herzen





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The greatest thing in the world is to know how to be self-sufficient.* 



_Michel de Montaigne
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Advertising is the modern substitute for argument; its function is to make the worse appear the better. 
*
_George Santayana
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









No man is esteemed for colorful garments except by fools and women. 

*_Sir Walter Raleigh







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









To make no mistakes is not in the power of man; but from their errors and mistakes the wise and good learn wisdom for the future. 

*_Plutarch






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Heck by the time a man scratches his behind, clears his throat, and tells me how smart he is, we've already wasted fifteen minutes. 

*_Lyndon B. Johnson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Man invented language to satisfy his deep need to complain. 

*_Lily Tomlin







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Knowledge is what we get when an observer, preferably a scientifically trained observer, provides us with a copy of reality that we can all recognize.

*
_Christopher Lasch






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Behind every successful man is a proud wife and a surprised mother-in-law. 

*_Hubert Humphrey







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Today knowledge has power. It controls access to opportunity and advancement. 

*_Peter Drucker






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Good habits result from resisting temptation. 

*_Proverb







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Study the past if you would divine the future. 

*_Confucius








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who gains a victory over other men is strong; but he who gains a victory over himself is all powerful. 

*_Lao-Tzu







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Consistency requires you to be as ignorant today as you were a year ago. 

*_Bernard Berenson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Words can never adequately convey the incredible impact of our attitudes toward life. The longer I live the more convinced I become that life is 10 percent what happens to us and 90 percent how we respond to it. 

*_Charles Swindoll







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Croesus said to Cambyses; That peace was better than war; because in peace the sons did bury their fathers, but in wars the fathers did bury their sons. 

*_Francis Bacon








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





To point out the importance of circumspection in your conduct, it may be proper to observe that a good moral character is the first essential in a man, and that the habits contracted at your age are generally indelible, and your conduct here may stamp your character through life. It is therefore highly important that you should endeavor not only to be learned but virtuous.

*George Washington, 1790 in a letter to his nephew






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Knowledge has to be improved, challenged, and increased constantly, or it vanishes. 

*_Peter Drucker






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There are two kinds of statistics, the kind you look up, and the kind you make up. 

*_Rex Stout







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One might speak to great length of the three corners of reality what was seen, what was thought to be seen, and what was thought ought to be seen. 

*_Marvel Bell







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He that has done you a kindness will be more ready to do you another, than he whom you yourself have obliged. 

*_Benjamin Franklin







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Talent is a flame. Genius is a fire.*

_Bern Williams






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Roses fall, but the thorns remain. 

*_Danish proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The morality of compromise' sounds contradictory. Compromise is usually a sign of weakness, or an admission of defeat. Strong men don't compromise, it is said, and principles should never be compromised. I shall argue that strong men, conversely, know when to compromise and that all principles can be compromised to serve a greater principle.* 

_Charles Handy





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Necessity is the mother of taking chances. 

*_Mark Twain






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Oh, my friend, it's not what they take away from you that counts -- it's what you do with what you have left. 

*_Hubert Humphrey






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Liars need to have good memories. 

*_Algernon Sidney






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The road to happiness lies in two simple principles; find what interests you and that you can do well, and put your whole soul into it - every bit of energy and ambition and natural ability you have. 

*_John D. Rockefeller
_*





* :Cool: *
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One of the delights known to age, and beyond the grasp of youth, is that of Not Going.
*
_J. B. (John Boynton) Priestley_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








An idea is never given to you without you being given the power to make it reality. You must, nevertheless, suffer for it.*

_Richard Bach
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Many people might have attained wisdom had they not assumed they already had it. 

*_Source Unknown







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Ambition is pitiless. Any merit that it cannot use it finds despicable. 

*_Joseph Joubert







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The best memory is that which forgets nothing, but injuries. Write kindness in marble and write injuries in the dust. 

*_Proverb







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*If we could see ourselves as others see us, we would vanish on the spot.*

_E. M. Cioran
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I see nothing in it new and valuable. What is valuable is not new, and what is new is not valuable. 

*_Daniel Webster







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Success can make you go one of two ways. It can make you a prima donna, or it can smooth the edges, take away the insecurities, let the nice things come out. 

*_Barbara Walters







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Slander-mongers and those who listen to slander, if I had my way, would all be strung up, the talkers by the tongue, the listeners by the ears. 

*_Plautus







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is nothing more dreadful than the habit of doubt. Doubt separates people. It is a poison that disintegrates friendships and breaks up pleasant relations. It is a thorn that irritates and hurts; it is a sword that kills. 

*_Buddha








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are two kinds of people; those who are always well and those who are always sick. Most of the evils of the world come from the first sort and most of the achievement from the second.
*
_Louis Dudek
_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








By working faithfully eight hours a day, you may get to be a boss and work twelve hours a day. 

*_Robert Frost







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Bad people are less a problem than indifferent people. 

*_Gerhard Kocher







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every problem has in it the seeds of its own solution. If you don't have any problems, you don't get any seeds. 

*_Norman Vincent Peale








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Money is like manure. If you spread it around it does a lot of good. But if you pile it up in one place it stinks like hell. 

*_Jr. Murchison







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









The real contest is always between what you've done and what you're capable of doing. You measure yourself against yourself and nobody else. 

*_Geoffrey Gaberino








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is no twilight zone of honesty in business. A thing is right or it's wrong. It's black or it's white. 

*_John F. Dodge








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Anybody who thinks talk is cheap should get some legal advice. 

*_Franklin P. Jones







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Of all our natural resources, the first one to be exhausted may be the taxpayer. 

Source Unknown





*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If I had my life to live again. I'd make the same mistakes, only sooner. 

*_Tallulah Bankhead







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Old wood best to burn, old wine to drink, old friends to trust, and old authors to read. 

*_Francis Bacon






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Let us never negotiate out of fear but let us never fear to negotiate.

*John F. Kennedy

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In a completely rational society, the best of us would be teachers and the rest of us would have to settle for something less, because passing civilization along from one generation to the next ought to be the highest honor and the highest responsibility anyone could have. 

*_Lee Iacocca




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anyone young can learn something useful from someone with experience. 

*_Al Capp






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Marriage is like a bank account. You put it in, you take it out, you lose interest.
*
_Irwin Cory






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed. 

*_Theodore Roosevelt






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We are brought nothing into this world, and it is certain we can carry nothing out. 

*_Bible






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most of the things worth doing in the world had been declared impossible before they were done. 

*_Louis D. Brandeis





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is twice as hard to crush a half-truth as a whole lie. 

*_Austin O'Malley






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no man so good, who, were he to submit all his thoughts and actions to the laws, would not deserve hanging ten times in his life. 
*
_Michel de Montaigne
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The temptation to form premature theories upon insufficient data is the bane of our profession.
*
_Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
_






 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We first make our habits, and then our habits make us. 

*_John Dryden






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nothing is more noble than politeness, and nothing more ridiculous than ceremony. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The difficulty is not that great to die for a friend, the hard part is finding a friend worth dying for.*

_Henry Home






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






All men are alike in their lower natures; it is in their higher characters that they differ.**

*_Christian Nevell Bovee




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





By law of periodical repetition, everything which has happened once must happen again and again -- and not capriciously, but at regular periods, and each thing in its own period, not another's and each obeying its own law. 

*_Mark Twain






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Attitude Adjuster: When you smile at someone, nine times out of 10 the other person will smile back and you've made two people's days brighter and better. 

*_Source Unknown_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






One can pay back the loan of gold, but one lies forever in debt to those who are kind. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Dawud1213

Spending today complaining about yesterday, won't make tomorrow ANY better.....

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Everyone is kneaded out of the same dough but not baked in the same oven. 

*_Yiddish Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


The demand for certainty is one which is natural to man, but is nevertheless an intellectual vice. ... But so long as men are not trained to withhold judgment in the absence of evidence, they will be led astray by cocksure prophets, and it is likely that their leaders will be either ignorant fanatics or dishonest charlatans. To endure uncertainty is difficult, but so are most of the other virtues. 
*
_Bertrand Russell, Unpopular Essays, Philosophy for Laymen
_



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Accept responsibility for your life. Know that it is you who will get you where you want to go, no one else. 

*_Les Brown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





My father always told me, Find a job you love and you'll never have to work a day in your life.*

_Jim Fox_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Historians are prophets with their face turned backward. 

**Friedrich von Schiller**





*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






All sins have their origin in a sense of inferiority, otherwise called ambition. 

*_Cesare Pavese






_​ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Today's preparation determines tomorrow's achievement. 

*_Source Unknown_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The greatest achievements of the human mind are generally received with distrust. 

*_Arthur Schopenhauer





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A relationship, I think, is like a shark, you know? It has to constantly move forward or it dies. And I think what we got on our hands is a dead shark. 

*_Woody Allen



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*+







Etiquette means behaving yourself a little better than is absolutely essential. 

*_Will Cuppy





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Enthusiasm is the inspiration of everything great. Without it no man is to be feared, and with it none despised. 

*_Christian Nevell Bovee_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Four hostile newspapers are more to be feared than a thousand bayonets.* 

_Napoleon, Maxims






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Mixing one's wines may be a mistake, but old and new wisdom mix admirably. 

*_Bertolt Brecht





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The melancholy days are come, the saddest of the year,
Of wailing winds and naked woods and meadows brown and sere.
Heaped in the hollows of the grove, the autumn leaves lie dead;
They rustle to the eddying gust, and to the rabbit 

*_William Cullen Bryant, The Death of the Flowers






_ :Cool:

----------


## lenslover

_you can't always get what you want, but if you try some time, you just might find, you get what you need.

Michael Philip Jagger






_ :Cool: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Pure truth cannot be assimilated by the crowd; it must be communicated by contagion. 

*_Henri Frederic Amiel





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We must learn to balance the material wonders of technology with the spiritual demands of our human race. 

*_John Naisbitt





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall. 

*_Confucius






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



For a person to build a rich and rewarding life for himself, there are certain qualities and bits of knowledge that he needs to acquire. There are also things, harmful attitudes, superstitions, and emotions that he needs to chip away. A person needs to chip away everything that doesn't look like the person he or she most wants to become. 
*
_Earl Nightingale
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It isn't easy for an idea to squeeze itself into a head filled with prejudice. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## cookiespam

Here is my word of wisdom for the day;
When you think you have it bad, take a look around, there is always someone who has it worse than you. So laugh when you're happy and cry when you're sad. Don't get angry or get too mad, live one day at a time and be thankful for all that you have.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The greater the knowledge, the greater the doubt. 

*_Johann von Goethe






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Keep your feet on the ground and your thoughts at lofty heights. 

*_Peace Pilgrim






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut. 

*_Ernest Hemingway






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Why is propaganda so much more successful when it stirs up hatred than when it tries to stir up friendly feeling? 

*_Bertrand Russell







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Truth, when not sought after, rarely comes to light.

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I would rather be first in a little Iberian village than second in Rome.

*_Julius Caesar






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man who gives little with a smile gives more than the man who gives much with a frown.

*_Yiddish Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is easy to sit up and take notice, What is difficult is getting up and taking action. .

*_Al Batt
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Formerly when great fortunes were only made in war, war was business; but now when great fortunes are only made by business: Business is war! 

*_Christian Nevell Bovee





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







More flies are caught with honey than with vinegar. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We do not err because truth is difficult to see. It is visible at a glance. We err because this is more comfortable. 

*_Alexandr Solzhenitsyn





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


There are two ways to acquire the niceties of life:
1) To produce them or
2) To plunder them.
When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men living together in society, they create for themselves in the course of time, a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it.*

_Paul Ambroise Valery, Economic Sophisms






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Courage is the first of human qualities because it is the quality which guarantees all others. 

*_Sir Winston Churchill





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Arguments only confirm people in their own opinions. 

*_Booth Tarkington





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To supervise people, you must either surpass them in their accomplishments or despise them. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The great successful men of the world have used their imaginations... they think ahead and create their mental picture, and the go to work materializing that picture in all its details, filling in here, adding a little there, altering this a bit and that a bit, but steadily building -- steadily building.

*_Robert Collier





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The way to wealth depends on just two words, industry and frugality.* 

_Benjamin Franklin





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








For the friendship of two, the patience of one is required. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Nothing is more dangerous than an idea, when you only have one. 

*_Alain Chartier




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








What man's mind can create, man's character can control. 
*
_Thomas Alva Edison
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Time is more value than money. You can get more money, but you cannot get more time.

*_Jim Rohn





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The future influences the present just as much as the past. 
*
_Friedrich Nietzsche
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession. I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first. 

*_Ronald Reagan





_ :Cool:

----------


## mdeimler

> *
> 
> 
> It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession. I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first. 
> 
> *_Ronald Reagan
> 
> _


...searching all over for the LIKE button.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*There are no greater promisers than those who have nothing to give.

*_Proverb_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










Character is to man what carbon is to steel.* 

Napoleon Hill





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The calmest husbands make the stormiest wives. 
*_
English Proverb


_ :Cool: _

Back in Naples, since Monday but had no phones, no Internet, still no 
hot water. Florida car had a flat battery and the battery charger did not work. Every year some surprises that take time to get sorted out.

_

----------


## Golfnorth

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The calmest husbands make the stormiest wives. 
> *_
> English Proverb
> 
> ...


Better order one of those online Chris!

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The greatest analgesic, soporific, stimulant, tranquilizer, narcotic, and to some extent even antibiotic --in short, the closest thing to a genuine panacea --known to medical science is work.

*_Thomas Szasz






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds. 

*_Albert Einstein






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Politics is a place of humble hopes and strangely modest requirements, where all are good who are not criminal and all are wise who are not ridiculously otherwise. 

*_Frank Moore Colby, 1926






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








What the lion cannot manage to do the fox can. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No rules for success will work if you don't. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One thorn of experience is worth a whole wilderness of warning. 

*_James Russell Lowell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When someone is going downhill everyone likes to give them a kick. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Accomplishment is easiest when we work the hardest, and it is hardest when we work the easiest.

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Money differs from an automobile or mistress in being equally important to those who have it and those who do not. 

*_John Kenneth Galbraith_*





* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Contentment is a pearl of great price, and whoever procures it at the expense of ten thousand desires makes a wise and a happy purchase. 

*_John Balguy





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In scientific work, those who refuse to go beyond fact rarely get as far as fact. 

*_Thomas Henry Huxley





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Since light travels faster than sound, people appear bright until you hear them speak. 

*_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There are two way of establishing a reputation, one to be praised by honest people and the other to be accused by rogues. It is best, however, to secure the first one, because it will always be accompanied by the latter. 
*
_Charles Caleb Colton
_



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Knowledge is a process of piling up facts; wisdom lies in their simplification.

*_Martin H. Fischer





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To see what is right, and not do it, is want of courage, or of principle. 

*_Confucius






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





If you don't do it with excellence, don't do it at all! Because if it's not excellent, it won't be profitable or fun, and if you're not in business for fun or profit, what the hell are you doing there? 

*_Robert Townsend




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Successful people are always looking for opportunities to help others. Unsuccessful people are always asking, What's in it for me? 

*_Brian Tracy





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One can be very happy without demanding that others agree with them. 

*_Johann von Goethe




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Experience is a great advantage. The problem is that when you get the experience, you're too damned old to do anything about it. 
*
_Jimmy Connors
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man who has committed a mistake and doesn't correct it is committing another mistake. 

*_Confucius
_*



* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Youth is a blunder, manhood is a struggle and old age a regret.

*_Benjamin Disraeli





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Experience is not what happens to you; it's what you do with what happens to you. 

*_Aldous Huxley
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A great many people think they are thinking when they are really rearranging their prejudices. 

*_Edward R. Murrow





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Each problem that I solved became a rule, which served afterwards to solve other problems. 

*_Rene Descartes





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When we are happy we are always good, but when we are good we are not always happy.

*_Oscar Wilde





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There is so much good in the worst of us, 
And so much bad in the best of us, 
That it ill behooves any of us, 
To say anything about the rest of us.*

_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We must make the world honest before we can honestly say to our children that honesty is the best policy. 

*_George Bernard Shaw





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The Law of Win/Win says, Let's not do it your way or my way; let's do it the best way. 

*_Greg Anderson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




To focus on technique is like cramming your way through school. You sometimes get by, perhaps even get good grades, but if you don't pay the price day in and day out, you'll never achieve true mastery of the subjects you study or develop an educated mind. 

*_Stephen Covey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Fashion is something barbarous, for it produces innovation without reason and imitation without benefit. 

*_George Santayana





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The empiricist... thinks he believes only what he sees, but he is much better at believing than at seeing. 

*_George Santayana






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The greatest and noblest pleasure which men can have in this world is to discover new truths; and the next is to shake off old prejudices. 

*_Frederick the Great





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Criticism is an indirect form of self-boasting. 

*_Emmet Fox
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Never work before breakfast. If you have to work before breakfast, get your breakfast first. 

*_Josh Billings





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A truly creative person rids him or herself of all self-imposed limitations.

*_Gerald G. Jampolsky




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





People of the same trade seldom meet together, even for merriment and diversion, but the conversation ends in a conspiracy against the public, or in some contrivance to raise prices.
*
_Adam Smith
_


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An inferiority complex would be a blessing, if only the right people had it. 

*_Alan Reed




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Property may be destroyed and money may lose its purchasing power; but, character, health, knowledge and good judgment will always be in demand under all conditions. 

*_Roger Babson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One thing you can't recycle is wasted time. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Talent is nothing but a prolonged period of attention and a shortened period of mental assimilation.

*_Konstantin Stanislavisky





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Self discipline is when your conscience tells you to do something and you don't talk back. 

*_W. K. Hope
_*




* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A flatterer is one who says things to your face that he wouldn't say behind your back. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






All our knowledge begins with the senses, proceeds then to the understanding, and ends with reason. There is nothing higher than reason. 

*_Immanuel Kant, Critique of Pure Reason, 1781
_*



* :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you tell the truth, you have infinite power supporting you; but if not, you have infinite power against you. 

*_Charles Gordon





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






People who work together will win, whether it be against complex football defenses, or the problems of modern society. 
*
_Vince Lombardi
_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Falsehood is cowardice, the truth courage. 

*_Hosea Ballou






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Have all a nice holiday ...................


The only thing bad about a holiday is it is followed by a non-holiday. 

*_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Silence at the proper season is wisdom, and better than any speech. 

*_Plutarch





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Merry Christmas to all*





*One of the effects of living with electric information is that we live habitually in a state of information overload. There's always more than you can cope with. 

*_Marshall McLuhan




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Do you know what amazes me more than anything else? The impotence of force to organize anything. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning.*



_Bill Gates
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you want to be a winner, hang around with winners 

*_Christopher D. Furman





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






First rule of Economics 101: our desires are insatiable. Second rule: we can stomach only three Big Macs at a time. 

*_Doug Horton






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only job where you start at the top, is digging a hole.
*
Source unknown



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday. 
*
_Source Unknown
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

All you need is love, love. Love is all you need. 

   -John Lennon

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When you're in the right, you can afford to keep your temper. When in the wrong, you can't afford to lose it. 

*Source Unknown





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Thought expands, but paralyzes; action animates, but narrows. 

*_Johann von Goethe





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Tact is ability to see others as they wish to be seen.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Great Spirit, help me never to judge another until I have walked in his moccasins. 

*_American Indian Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Progress lies not in enhancing what is, but in advancing toward what will be.* 

_Kahlil Gibran, "A Handful of Sand on the Shore"





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people. 

*_Lee Iacocca






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Discontent is the first necessity of progress.* 

_Thomas Alva Edison




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People who take risks are the people you'll lose against.* 



_John Sculley





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We always take credit for the good and attribute the bad to fortune.

*_Jean De La Fontaine





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To build may have to be the slow and laborious task of years. To destroy can be the thoughtless act of a single day. 
*
_Sir Winston Churchill
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Don't worry about your physical shortcomings. I am no Greek god. Don't get too much sleep and don 't tell anybody your troubles. Appearances count: Get a sun lamp to keep you looking as though you have just come back from somewhere expensive: maintain an elegant address even if you have to live in the attic. Never nickel when short of cash. Borrow big, but always repay promptly. 
*
_Aristotle Onassis
_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Lost wealth may be replaced by industry, lost knowledge by study, lost health by temperance or medicine, but lost time is gone forever. 

*_Samuel Smiles





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Never trust the advice of a man in difficulties. 

*_Aesop_*


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Before marriage a man yearns for a woman. Afterward the y is silent. 

*_W. A. Clarke





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

*Source unknown


  :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is with words as with sunbeams -- the more they are condensed, the deeper they burn. 

*_Robert Southey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail.
*
_Benjamin Franklin
_



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The smallest good deed is better than the grandest intention* 



_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Farming looks mighty easy when your plow is a pencil, and you're a thousand miles from the corn field. 

*_Dwight D Eisenhower




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Business will continue to go where invited and remain where appreciated

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Your life works to the degree you keep your agreements. 
*
_Werner Erhard





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








All motion is cyclic. It circulates to the limits of its possibilities and then returns to its starting point. 

*_Robert Collier





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I always prefer to believe the best of everybody -- it saves so much trouble.

*_Rudyard Kipling





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





How do you know so much about everything? was asked of a very wise and intelligent man; and the answer was By never being afraid or ashamed to ask questions as to anything of which I was ignorant. 

*_John Abbott




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There is nothing impossible to him who will try. 

*_Alexander The Great




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Ignorance is preferable to error; and he is less remote from the truth who believes nothing, than he who believes what is wrong. 

*_Thomas Jefferson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you would have people speak well of you, then do not speak well of yourself.

*_Blaise Pascal





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I'm convinced that about half of what separates the successful entrepreneurs from non-successful ones is perseverance. 

*Steve Jobs*
*_Jobs quote from 1995 interview with the Smithsonian Institute._

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Suspicion is the companion of mean souls, and the bane of all good society.

*_Thomas Paine






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The study of error is not only in the highest degree prophylactic, but it serves as a stimulating introduction to the study of truth.

*_Walter Lippmann





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack. 

*_Rudyard Kipling




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Censorship, like charity, should begin at home, but, unlike charity, it should end there. 

*_Clare Boothe Luce_*





* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Since we cannot get what we like, let us like what we can get. 

*_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


A sophistical rhetorician, inebriated with the exuberance of his own verbosity, and gifted with an egotistical imagination that can at all times command an interminable and inconsistent series of arguments to malign an opponent and to glorify himself.*

_Benjamin Disraeli




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Friendship is to be purchased only by friendship. A man may have authority over others, but he can never have their hearts but by giving his own. 

*_Tom Wilson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is always the best policy to speak the truth, unless, of course, you are an exceptionally good liar. 

*_Jerome K. Jerome_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A promising young man should go into politics so that he can go on promising for the rest of his life

*_Robert Byrne





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you.

*_Carl Sandburg





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Age imprints more wrinkles in the mind than it does on the face. 

*_Michel de Montaigne






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







All human wisdom is summed up in two words; wait and hope. 

*_Alexander Dumas





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If the facts don't fit the theory, change the facts. 

*Abert Einstein





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If men cease to believe that they will one day become gods then they will surely become worms. 

*_Henry Miller






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





How do you know so much about everything? was asked of a very wise and intelligent man; and the answer was By never being afraid or ashamed to ask questions as to anything of which I was ignorant.*

_John Abbott





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man must be both stupid and uncharitable who believes there is no virtue or truth but on his own side. 

*_Joseph Addison





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A conference is a gathering of people who singly can do nothing, but together can decide that nothing can be done. 

*_Fred A. Allen






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When you have to make a choice and don't make it, that in itself is a choice. 

*_William James





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Trying to define yourself is like trying to bite your own teeth. 

*_Alan Watts




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Theres an old saying that victory has 100 fathers and defeat is an orphan. 

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The secret of forgiving everything is to understand nothing*



_George Bernard Shaw





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When your team is winning, be ready to be tough, because winning can make you soft. On the other hand, when your team is losing, stick by them. Keep believing. 

*_Bo Schembechler





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man never discloses his own character so clearly as when he describes another s. 

*_Jean Paul Richter





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One who looks for a friend without faults will have none. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most bosses know instinctively that their power depends more on employee's compliance than on threats or sanctions. 

*_Fernanda Bartolme






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no greater mistake than the hasty conclusion that opinions are worthless because they are badly argued. 

*_Thomas Henry Huxley





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Aristotle is famous for knowing everything. He taught that the brain exists merely to cool the blood and is not involved in the process of thinking. This is true only of certain persons. 

*_Will Cuppy






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is a wise man who lives with money in the bank, it is a fool who dies that way. 

*_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The secret of happiness and prosperity in this world, as in the world to come, lies in thinking of the welfare of others first, and not taking one's self too seriously. 

*_J. Kindleberger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens, not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life. A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results. 

*_Anon.



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If you live to be one hundred, you've got it made. Very few people die past that age. 

*_George Burns



Anniversary, February 28-2015:

Last year at this time this thread had been visited for 500,000 times in a matter of about 12 years since it got started.
This morning the counter reads "Views 600,094" which translates into over 100,000 in the last 12 month.
_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Ignorant men Don't know what good they hold in their hands until They've flung it away. 

*_Sophocles




_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No man needs sympathy because he has to work. Far and away the best prize that life offers is the chance to work hard at work worth doing. 

*_Theodore Roosevelt






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man with vision always goes ahead of the man with visions. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Some of the biggest challenges in relationships come from the fact that most people enter a relationship in order to get something: they're trying to find someone who's going to make them feel good. In reality, the only way a relationship will last is if you see your relationship as a place that you go to give, and not a place that you go to take. 

*_Anthony Robbins





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Never hire anyone who is going to report directly to you who you do not intuitively just plain like from first impressions. If your instincts tell you you're going to have a hard time working with someone, pass. 

*_Fred Charette





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Life takes on meaning when you become motivated, set goals and charge after them in an unstoppable manner. 

*_Les Brown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In our leisure we reveal what kind of people we are.*_

vid





_ :Cool:

----------


## Dirk

"A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on." 

–Winston Churchill

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is with words as with sunbeams -- the more they are condensed, the deeper they burn.

*_Robert Southey




_ :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The test of a man or woman's breeding is how they behave in a quarrel. 

*George Bernard Shaw



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The only way to get people to like working hard is to motivate them. Today, people must understand why they're working hard. Every individual in an organization is motivated by something different. 

*_Rick Pitino





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is only one way to achieve happiness on this terrestrial ball, and that is to have either a clear conscience or none at all. 

*_Ogden Nash







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who gains a victory over other men is strong; but he who gains a victory over himself is all powerful.

*_Lao-Tzu






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who stays in the valley will never see over the hill. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Our lives are not determined by what happens to us but by how we react to what happens, not by what life brings to us, but by the attitude we bring to life. A positive attitude causes a chain reaction of positive thoughts, events, and outcomes. It is a catalyst, a spark that creates extraordinary results. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is just one thing I can promise you about the outer-space program -- your tax-dollar will go further.

*_Wernher Von Braun





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Let us have wine and women, mirth and laughter. Sermons and soda water the day after. 

*_Lord (George Gordon) Byron





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The tallest trees are most in the power of the winds, and ambitious men of the blasts of fortune. 

*_William Penn





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Cinema, radio, television, magazines are a school of inattention: people look without seeing, listen in without hearing.

*_Robert Bresson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The time for action is now. It's never too late to do something.* 



_Carl Sandburg




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The mistakes of the fool are known to the world, but not to himself. The mistakes of the wise man are known to himself, but not to the world. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The wise man avoids evil by anticipating it. 

*_Publilius Syrus





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Every man in the world is better than someone else and not as good someone else. 

*_William Saroyan





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We live on an island surrounded by a sea of ignorance. As our island of knowledge grows, so does the shore of our ignorance. 

*_John Wheeler





_ :Cool:

----------


## Wes

What a coincidence that you might say that.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It's very easy to forgive others their mistakes, it takes more gut and gumption to forgive them for having witnessed your own. 

*_Jessamyn West





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








We are franker towards others than towards ourselves. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A person who can't pay gets another person who can't pay to guarantee that he can pay. Like a person with two wooden legs getting another person with two wooden legs to guarantee that he has got two natural legs. It don't make either of them able to do a walking-match. 

*_Charles Dickens




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Live in the present. The past is gone; the future is unknown -- but the present is real, and your opportunities are now. You must see these opportunities; they must be real for you. The catch is that they can't seem real if your mind is buried in past failures, if you keep reliving old mistakes, old guilts, old tragedies. Fight your way above the many inevitable Traumatizations of your ego, escape damnation by the past, and look to the opportunities of the present. I don't mean some vague moment in the present -- next week or next month, perhaps. I mean today, this minute. 

*_Maxwell Maltz




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The young leading the young, is like the blind leading the blind; they will both fall into the ditch.*

_Philip Dormer Stanhope





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest; Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest. 

*_Confucius





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If wisdom were on sale in the open market, the stupid would not even ask the price

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








There are two levers for moving men -- interest and fear. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Nobody gets to live life backward. Look ahead, that is where your future lies.* 

_Ann Landers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only thing that ever consoles man for the stupid things he does is the praise he always gives himself for doing them.* 

Oscar Wilde






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every man has three characters -- that which he exhibits, that which he has, and that which he thinks he has. 

*_Alphonse Karr





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When rich villains have need of poor ones, poor ones may make what price they will.

*_William Shakespeare






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






What we learn only through the ears makes less impression upon our minds than what is presented to the trustworthy eye. 

*_Horace





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Bargain... anything a customer thinks a store is losing money on. 

*_Kin Hubbard





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We should be careful to get out of an experience only the wisdom that is in it -- and stop there; lest we be like the cat that sits down on a hot stove-lid. She will never sit down on a hot stove-lid again -- and that is well; but also she will never sit down on a cold one anymore. 

*_Mark Twain




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Courage stands halfway between cowardice and rashness, one of which is a lack, the other an excess of courage. 

*_Plutarch





_ :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

“I do the very best I know how, the very best I can, and I mean to keep on doing so until the end.” 
― Abraham Lincoln

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Take a lesson from the mosquito. She never waits for an opening -- she makes one.

*_Kirk Kirkpatrick




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only good imitations are those that poke fun at bad originals. 

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It's not the load that breaks you down, it's the way you carry it. 

*_Lena Horne






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





To accuse others for one's own misfortunes is a sign of want of education. To accuse oneself shows that one's education has begun. To accuse neither oneself nor others shows that one's education is complete.

*_Epictetus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A horse never runs so fast as when he has other horses to catch up and outpace.

*_Ovid





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Work eight hours and sleep eight hours and make sure that they are not the same hours. 

*_T. Boone Pickens





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The trouble with so many of us is that we underestimate the power of simplicity. We have a tendency it seems to over complicate our lives and forget what's important and what's not. We tend to mistake movement for achievement. We tend to focus on activities instead of results. And as the pace of life continues to race along in the outside world, we forget that we have the power to control our lives regardless of what's going on outside. 

*_Robert Stuberg




_ :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

"We're all going to die, all of us, what a circus! 
That alone should make us love each other but it doesn't.
We are terrorized and flattened by trivialities, we are eaten up by nothing." -Charles Bukowski

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Don't steal; thou it never thus compete successfully in business. Cheat.

*_Ambrose Bierce






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








All things come to him who waits -- provided he knows what he is waiting for

*_Woodrow Wilson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The pessimist sees difficulty in every opportunity. The optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.
*
_Sir Winston Churchill_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I once wanted to become an atheist, but I gave up -- they have no holidays. 

*_Henny Youngman





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We are for aiding our allies by sharing some of our material blessings with those nations which share in our fundamental beliefs, but we are against doling out money government to government, creating bureaucracy, if not socialism, all over the world. We set out to help 19 countries. We are helping 107 We spent $146 billion. With that money, we bought a 2-million-dollar yacht for Haile Selassie. We bought dress suits for Greek undertakers, extra wives for Kenya government officials. We bought a thousand TV sets for a place where they have no electricity. 

*_Ronald Reagan




_ :Cool:

----------


## Gleedaniel13

> Never be afraid to try something new.......
> Remember amateurs built the ark, professionals built the Titanic:drop:


Well, very nice. Thank you Mr. Chris Ryser. This is the first time I read this quote. Never have I read or heard this from anyone. It really made my day. This quote inspires me a lot.

You're right actually. Not all professionals make something perfectly but there are also amateurs who made a wonderful invention! Just keep on trying new things. Go beyond your limits and usual activities! Who knows, you'll make something great in the end?

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who has a thousand friends has not a friend to spare, And he who has one enemy will meet him everywhere. 

*Ralph Waldo Emerson

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It's very easy to forgive others their mistakes, it takes more gut and gumption to forgive them for having witnessed your own.
**
*_Jessamyn West





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There are only two things to worry about, either you are healthy or you are sick. If you are healthy, then there is nothing to worry about. But if you are sick there are only two things to worry about, either you will get well or you will die. If you get well, then there is nothing to worry about. But if you die there are only two things to worry about, either you will go to heaven or to hell. If you go to heaven, then there is nothing to worry about. And if you to go hell, you'll be so darn busy shaking hands with your friends you won't have time to worry! 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The fall of dropping water wears away the Stone. 

*_Lucretius





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is better to know some of the questions than all of the answers.*

_James Thurber





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If we want everything to remain as it is, it will be necessary for everything to change. 

*_Giuseppe Tomasi Di Lampedusa




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A surgeon should be young a physician old. 

*_Proverb





_ :Cool: *
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who never made a mistake, never made a discovery. 

*_Samuel Smiles





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Thought is an infection. In the case of certain thoughts, it becomes an epidemic.

*_Wallace Stevens





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You must have long term goals to keep you from being frustrated by short term failures. 

*_Charles C. Noble





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Strong character is brought out by change, weak ones by permanence.
**
*_Jean Paul





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Some people change their ways when they see the light, others when they feel the heat. 

*_Caroline Schoeder





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you must speak ill of another, do not speak it, write it in the sand near the water's edge 

*_Napoleon Hill




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Remember if people talk behind your back, it only means you're two steps ahead!* 

_Fannie Flagg






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is no adequate defense, except stupidity, against the impact of a new idea. 

*_P. W. Bridgman




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We read advertisements to discover and enlarge our desires. We are always ready -- even eager -- to discover, from the announcement of a new product, what we have all along wanted without really knowing it.

*_Daniel J. Boorstin




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can't say that civilization don't advance... for in every war they kill you a new way.

*_Will Rogers





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The biggest room in the world, is the room for improvement. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A lawyer starts life giving $500 worth of law for $5 and ends giving $5 worth for $500. 

*_Benjamin Brewster





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Work relieves us from three great evils, boredom, vice, and want. 

*_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Most people I ask little from. I try to give them much, and expect nothing in return and I do very well in the bargain. 

*_Francois FeNelon





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He* *that will not reason is a bigot; he that cannot reason is a fool; and he that dares not reason is a slave.

*_William Drummond



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can fool all the people all the time if the advertising budget is big enough. 

*_Ed Rollins






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A lie with a purpose is one of the worst kind, and the most profitable. 

*_Finley Peter Dunne




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The nearest to perfection that most people come is when filling out an employment application.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If you do not understand a man you cannot crush him. And if you do understand him, very probably you will not.
*
_G. K. Chesterton









_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Remember that a government big enough to give you everything you want is also big enough to take away everything you have. 

*_Davy Crockett





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We  cannot always assure the future of our friends; we have a better chance  of assuring our future if we remember who our friends are.* 

_Henry Kissinger





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The learned fool writes his nonsense in better language than the unlearned, but it is still nonsense. 

*_Benjamin Franklin





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you see the bandwagon you've missed it. 

*_James Phillips




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You don't always get what you ask for, but you never get what you don't ask for... unless it's contagious! 

*_Franklyn Broude






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Thought is the original source of all wealth, all success, all material gain, all great discoveries and inventions, and of all achievement. 

*_Claude M. Bristol





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





All endeavor calls for the ability to tramp the last mile, shape the last plan, endure the last hours toil. The fight to the finish spirit is the one...characteristic we must posses if we are to face the future as finishers. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Half of being smart is knowing what you are dumb about.*

_Solomon Short





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Education costs money, but then so does ignorance.* 

_Sir Claus Moser





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The bitterness of poor quality remains long after low pricing is forgotten! 

*_Leon M. Cautillo





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Firmness of purpose is one of the most necessary sinews of character, and one of the best instruments of success. Without it genius wastes its efforts in a maze of inconsistencies.

*_Lord Chesterfield




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Here is the basic rule for winning success. Let's mark it in the mind and remember it. The rule is: Success depends on the support of other people. The only hurdle between you and what you want to be in is the support of other people. 

*_Dr. David Schwartz





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is nothing in the world more stubborn than a corpse: you can hit it, you can knock it to pieces, but you cannot convince it. 

*_Alexander Herzen




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A shoe that is too large is apt to trip one, and when too small, to pinch the feet. So it is with those whose fortune does not suit them. 

*_Horace




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Horse-play, romping, frequent and loud fits of laughter, jokes, and indiscriminate familiarity, will sink both merit and knowledge into a degree of contempt. They compose at most a merry fellow; and a merry fellow was never yet a respectable man. 

*_Lord Chesterfield





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





He who would pass his declining years with honor and comfort, should, when young, consider that he may one day become old, and remember when he is old, that he has once been young. 

*_Joseph Addison





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have never in my life learned anything from any man who agreed with me.*

_Dudley Field Malone




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is not miserable to be blind; it is miserable to be incapable of enduring blindness. 

*_John Milton






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Failure is not fatal, but failure to change might be. 

*_John Wooden





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Contrary to popular opinion, the hustle is not a new dance step -- it is an old business procedure. 

*_Fran Lebowitz





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Education is what survives when what has been learned has been forgotten. 

*_B. F. Skinner





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Time, which alone makes the reputation of men, ends by making their defects respectable. 

*_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It is human nature to think wisely and act foolishly. 

*_Anatole France





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The difference between a smart man and a wise man is that a smart man knows what to say, a wise man knows whether or not to say it. 

*_Frank M. Garafola





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You're in a much better position to talk with people when they approach you than when you approach them. 

*_Peace Pilgrim






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A lean compromise is better than a fat lawsuit. 

*_George Herbert







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Nothing is more humiliating than to see idiots succeed in enterprises we have failed in.*

_Gustave Flaubert





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is a time when a man distinguishes the idea of felicity from the idea of wealth; it is the beginning of wisdom. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The nail that stands out will be hammered down.

*_Japanese Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## iD

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my motto

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







That's a valiant flea that dares eat his breakfast on the lip of a lion. 

*_William Shakespeare





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Next to knowing when to seize an opportunity, the most important thing in life is to know when to forego an advantage. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Maturity: Be able to stick with a job until it is finished. Be able to bear an injustice without having to get even. Be able to carry money without spending it. Do your duty without being supervised. 

*_Ann Landers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We often forgive those who bore us, but we cannot forgive those whom we bore. 

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The shallow consider liberty a release from all law, from every constraint. The wise man sees in it, on the contrary, the potent Law of Laws. 

*_Walt Whitman





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A good plan violently executed right now is far better than a perfect plan executed next week. 

*_General George Patton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nobody raises his own reputation by lowering others 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Public school is a place of detention for children placed in the care of teachers who are afraid of the principal, principals who are afraid of the school board, school boards who are afraid of the parents, parents who are afraid of the children, and children who are afraid of nobody.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A great many people think they are thinking when they are really rearranging their prejudices. 

*_Edward R. Murrow,






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Anyone young can learn something useful from someone with experience. 

*_Al Capp





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Remember if people talk behind your back, it only means you're two steps ahead! 

*_Fannie Flagg






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Commerce changes the fate and genius of nations. 

*_Thomas Gray





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is necessary for you to learn from others' mistakes. You will not live long enough to make them all yourself.
*
_Hyman Rickover






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








TV -- chewing gum for the eyes. 

*_Frank Lloyd Wright






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night.

*_Edgar Allan Poe






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Finagle's Eighth Rule:*
*Teamwork is essential. It allows you to blame someone else.** 

*_Proverb






_ :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The whole life is but a point of time; let us enjoy it, therefore, while it lasts, and not spend it to no purpose. 

*_Plutarch





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Age does not matter if the matter does not age. 

*_Carlos Pena Romulo






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only thing we learn from new elections is we learned nothing from the old. 

*_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Evil spelled backward is live. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He that eats till he is sick must fast till he is well. 

*_Proverb






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Example moves the world more than doctrine. The great exemplars are the poets of action, and it makes little difference whether they be forces for good or forces for evil. 

*_Henry Miller





_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One of the secrets of life is to make stepping stones out of stumbling blocks. 

*_Jack Penn







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Knowledge is the small part of ignorance that we arrange and classify.* 

_Ambrose Bierce






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Some people will never learn anything well, because they understand everything too soon. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We must, indeed, all hang together or, most assuredly, we shall all hang separately. 

*_Benjamin Franklin







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You're a wise person if you can easily direct your attention to what ever needs it. 

*_Terence




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The future lies before you, like paths of pure white snow. Be careful how you tread it, for every step will show. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


In Texas, years ago, almost all of the oil came from surface operations. Then someone got the idea that there were greater sources of supply deeper down. A well was drilled five thousand feet deep. The result? A gusher. Too many of us operate on the surface. We never go deep enough to find supernatural resources. The result is, we never operate at our best. More time and investment is involved to go deep but a gusher will pay off. 

*_Alfred A. Montapert





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Prejudices are what fools use for reason. 

*_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Politeness is to human nature what warmth is to wax.* 


_Arthur Schopenhauer






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Nothing dies so hard, or rallies so often as intolerance. 

*_Henry Ward Beecher






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Discontent is the first step in the progress of a man or a nation. 

*_Oscar Wilde






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*In modern business it is not the crook who is to be feared most, it is the honest man who doesn't know what he is doing. 

*_Owen D. Young






_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In modern business it is not the crook who is to be feared most, it is the honest man who doesn't know what he is doing. 

*_Owen D. Young





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money won't buy happiness, but it will pay the salaries of a huge research staff to study the problem. 

*_Bill Vaughan





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




A man's ethical behavior should be based effectively on sympathy, education, and social relationships; no religious basis is necessary. Man would indeed be in a poor way if he had to be restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death.

*_Albert Einstein, "New York Times Magazine", November 9, 1930





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Concentrate on finding your goal, then concentrate on reaching it.

*_Michael Friedsam





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Whether you believe you can do a thing or not, you are right.

*_Henry Ford






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Managers are people who do things right; leaders are people who do the right thing. 

*_Warren Bennis





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Once you consent to some concession, you can never cancel it and put things back the way they are. 

*_Howard Hughes





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you love somebody, let them go. If they return, they were always yours. If they don't, they never were. 

*_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A coward is much more exposed to quarrels than a man of spirit. 

*_Thomas Jefferson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








What is research, but a blind date with knowledge. 

*_William Henry






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The greatest analgesic, soporific, stimulant, tranquilizer, narcotic, and to some extent even antibiotic --in short, the closest thing to a genuine panacea --known to medical science is work. 

*_Thomas Szasz






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The will to win, the desire to succeed, the urge to reach your full potential... these are the keys that will unlock the door to personal excellence. 

*_Eddie Robinson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It isn't so much what's on the table that matters, as what's on the chairs.
*
_W. S. Gilbert





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The chief function of the body is to carry the brain around 

*_Thomas Alva Edison






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 

*_Albert Einstein





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men never plan to be failures; they simply fail to plan to be successful
*
_William Arthur Ward







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Voters don't decide issues, they decide who will decide issues. 

*_George Will







_ :Cool:

----------


## Wes

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voters don't decide issues, they decide who will decide issues. 
> ...


It doesn't matter who votes.  It only matters who counts the votes.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Fear always springs from ignorance. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better. 

*_Samuel Beckett






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Heaven finds an ear when sinners find a tongue. 

*_Francis Quarles






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Better see rightly on a pound a week than squint on a million.

*_George Bernard Shaw







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Defeat is not the worst of failures. Not to have tried is the true failure*

_George E. Woodberry







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We cannot always control our thoughts, but we can control our words, and repetition impresses the subconscious, and we are then master of the situation. 

*_Florence Scovel Shinn






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Say not always what you know, but always know what you say.

*_Claudius






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Say oh wise man how you have come to such knowledge? Because I was never ashamed to confess my ignorance and ask others.

*_Johann Gottfried Von Herder






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The ability to learn faster than your competitors may be the only sustainable competitive advantage.*

_Arie de Geus






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People with great gifts are easy to find, but symmetrical and balanced ones never. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A fellow who says he has never told a lie has just told one. 

*_Source Unknown







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





For the want of a nail, the shoe was lose; for the want of a shoe the horse was lose; and for the want of a horse the rider was lost, being overtaken and slain by the enemy, all for the want of care about a horseshoe nail. 

*_Benjamin Franklin






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








From the deepest desires often come the deadliest hate. 

*_Socrates







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wicked people are always surprised to find ability in those that are good. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The perfect no-stress environment is the grave. When we change our perception we gain control. The stress becomes a challenge, not a threat. When we commit to action, to actually doing something rather than feeling trapped by events, the stress in our life becomes manageable. 

*_Greg Anderson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Having a little inflation is like being a little pregnant. 

*_Leon Henderson







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If men would consider not so much wherein they differ, as wherein they agree, there would be far less of uncharitableness and angry feeling. 

*_Joseph Addison






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Most people would succeed in small things if they were not troubled with great ambitions. 

*_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The more you use your brain, the more brain you will have to use. 

*_George A. Dorsey






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Don't throw stones at your neighbors , if your own windows are glass. 

*_Benjamin Franklin







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The key to happiness is good health and a bad memory 

*_Ingrid Bergman






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A cynic is a man who, when he smells flowers, looks around for a coffin.

*_H. L. Mencken








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The greater the difficulty the more glory in surmounting it. Skillful pilots gain their reputation from storms and tempests. 

*_Epictetus






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Bigot, one who is obstinately and zealously attached to an opinion that you do not entertain. 

*_Ambrose Bierce






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Wrong is but falsehood put in practice.

*_Walter Savage Landor






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Many people love in themselves what they hate in others. 

*_Benzel Sternan






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






For all your days be prepared, and meet them ever alike. When you are the anvil, bear -- when you are the hammer, strike. 

*_Edwin Markham






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Here is the basic rule for winning success. Let's mark it in the mind and remember it. The rule is: Success depends on the support of other people. The only hurdle between you and what you want to be in is the support of other people. 

*_Dr. David Schwartz





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Falsehood has an infinity of combinations, but truth has only one mode of being.
*
_Jean Jacques Rousseau





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You don't need intelligence to have luck, but you do need luck to have intelligence.

*_Yiddish Proverb_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Self-love is often rather arrogant than blind; it does not hide our faults from ourselves, but persuades us that they escape the notice of others.

*_Samuel Johnson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I may not be better than other people, but at least I'm different. 

*_Jean Jacques Rousseau






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Never be afraid to treat the path alone. Know which is your path and follow it wherever it may lead you; do not feel you have to follow in someone else's footsteps. 

*_Gita Bellin





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








An optimist is a girl who mistakes a bulge for a curve. 

*_Ring Lardner





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have enough money to last me the rest of my life, unless I buy something. 

*_Jackie Mason






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Age is strictly a case of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. 

*_Jack Benny, attributed







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It's not who jumps the highest -- it's who wants it the most* 



_Buck Williams_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Motivation is like food for the brain. You cannot get enough in one sitting. It needs continual and regular top up s. 

*_Peter Davies






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Negotiating means getting the best of your opponent. 

*_Marvin Gaye







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Chance is the providence of adventurers. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The way you see people is the way you treat them. 

*_Zig Ziglar





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The conscience is the most flexible material in the world. Today you cannot stretch it over a mole hill; while tomorrow it can hide a mountain. 
*
Edward George Bulwer-Lytton





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Continuous excellent effort, not maximum strength or superior IQ, is the key to unlocking your potential as an achiever. 

*_Greg Werner







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Do not despise the bottom rungs in the ascent to greatness. 

*_Publilius Syrus






_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Details often kill initiative, but there have been few successful men who weren't good at details. Don't ignore details. Lick them.* 

_William B. Given




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man who graduates today and stops learning tomorrow is uneducated the day after. 

*_Newton D. Baker





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



People nowadays like to be together not in the old-fashioned way of, say, mingling on the piazza of an Italian Renaissance city, but, instead, huddled together in traffic jams, bus queues, on escalators and so on. It's a new kind of togetherness which may seem totally alien, but it's the togetherness of modern technology.

*_J. G. Ballard




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who'll play with cats must expect to be scratched.* 



_Miguel de Cervantes






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A tradition without intelligence is not worth having. 

*_TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The life of an aviator seemed to me ideal. It involved skill. It brought adventure. It made use of the latest developments of science. Mechanical engineers were fettered to factories and drafting boards while pilots have the freedom of wind with the expanse of sky. There were times in an aeroplane when it seemed I had escaped mortality to look down on earth like a God. 

*_Charles A. Lindbergh, 1927




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Society is like the air, necessary to breathe but insufficient to live on. 

*_George Santayana





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Have you ever watched a crab on the shore crawling backward in search of the Atlantic Ocean, and missing? That's the way the mind of man operates. 

*_H. L. Mencken






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who matter don't mind, and those that mind, don't matter. 

*_Dr. Seuss (Theodor Seuss Geisel)





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Giving The best thing to give to your enemy is forgiveness; to an opponent, tolerance; to a friend, your heart; to your child, a good example; to a father, deference; to your mother, conduct that will make her proud of you; to yourself, respect; to all men. 

*_Henry Ward Beecher






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It takes little talent to see clearly what lies under one's nose, a good deal of it to know in which direction to point that organ. 

*_W. H. Auden






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We are told never to cross a bridge until we come to it, but this world is owned by men who have 'crossed bridges' in their imagination far ahead of the crowd.* 

_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






For every failure, there's an alternative course of action. You just have to find it. When you come to a roadblock, take a detour.

*_Mary Kay Ash






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is the peculiar quality of a fool to perceive the faults of others and to forget his own. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Always be nice to people on the way up; because you'll meet the same people on the way down.

*_Wilson Mizner






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Knowledge fills a large brain; it merely inflates a small one. 

*_Source Unknown






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The art of advertisement, after the American manner, has introduced into all our life such a lavish use of superlatives, that no standard of value whatever is intact. 

*_Percy Wynham Lewis






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Man is the only animal that can remain on friendly terms with the victims he intends to eat until he eats them. 

*_Samuel Butler







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A man who cannot make mistakes cannot do anything.

*_Bernard Magazine






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








In the spider-web of facts, many a truth is strangled. 

*_Paul Eldridge





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Commerce is one of the daughters of Fortune, inconsistent and deceitful as her mother. she chooses her residence where she is least expected, and shifts her home when in appearance she seems firmly settled.* 

_Ben Johnston





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



When you plant lettuce, if it does not grow well, you don't blame the lettuce. You look into the reasons it is not doing well. It may need fertilizer, or more water, or less sun. You never blame the lettuce. Yet if we have problems with our friends or our family, we blame the other person. But if we know how to take care of them, they will grow well, like lettuce. Blaming has no positive effect at all, nor does trying to persuade using reason and arguments. That is my experience. No blame, no reasoning, no argument, just understanding. If you understand, and you show that you understand, you can love, and the situation will change. 

*_Thich Nhat Hanh






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Stubbornness is the strength of the weak. 

*_Johann Kaspar Lavater




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Instinct is action taken in pursuance of a purpose, but without conscious perception of what the purpose is. 

*_Van Hartmann






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Laws are not masters, but servants, and he rules them, who obeys them. 

*_Ward Becker





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Without this playing with fantasy no creative work has ever yet come to birth. The debt we owe to the play of the imagination is incalculable. 

*_Carl Gustav Jung






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An idealist is one who, on noticing that a rose smells better than a cabbage, concludes that it is also more nourishing. ''

*_H. L. Mencken, A Little Book in C Major, p. 16, 1916





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Private property was the original source of freedom. It still is its main ballpark. 

*_Walter Lippmann





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

Just checked on Google "Wisdom To Start the Day" and it is posted as number 12 out of:

               "About 139,000,000 results (0.45 seconds)"

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is only one boss. The customer. And he can fire everybody in the company from the chairman on down, simply by spending his money somewhere else. 

*_Sam Walton






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Make yourself an honest man, and then you may be sure there is one less rascal in the world. 

*_Thomas Carlyle







_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men are wise in proportion, not to their experience, but to their capacity for experience. 

*_George Bernard Shaw






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



What comes first, the compass or the clock? Before one can truly manage time (the clock), it is important to know where you are going, what your priorities and goals are, in which direction you are headed (the compass). Where you are headed is more important than how fast you are going. Rather than always focusing on what's urgent, learn to focus on what is really important. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Honest criticism is hard to take, particularly from a relative, a friend, an acquaintance or a stranger.

*_Franklin P. Jones






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The world is full of willing people, some willing to work, the rest willing to let them. 

*_Robert Frost






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







About the time we can make the ends meet, somebody moves the ends.*

_Herbert Hoover





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Sympathy with joy intensifies the sum of sympathy in the world, sympathy with pain does not really diminish the amount of pain.

*_Oscar Wilde





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Men sometimes feel injured by praise because it assigns a limit to their merit; few people are modest enough not to take offense that one appreciates them. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Bad times have a scientific value. These are occasions a good learner would not miss.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The important thing to recognize is that it takes a team, and the team ought to get credit for the wins and the losses. Successes have many fathers, failures have none.

*_Philip Caldwell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man who cannot make mistakes cannot do anything. 

*_Bernard Magazine





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If a person lacks self-acceptance, he can't live with himself; if he lacks self-criticism, others can't live with him.

*_James Albert Pike





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A pint can't hold a quart -- if it holds a pint it is doing all that can be expected of it. 

*_Margaret Deland





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Older and wiser voices can always help you find the right path, if you are only willing to listen. 

*_Jimmy Buffett, A Pirate Looks At 50




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Successful people are simply people who learn to solve their problems... they are not people without problems. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The secret to success is to start from scratch and keep on scratching.

*_Dennis Green




_ :Cool:

----------


## TylerOpticians

> All progress has resulted from people who took unpopular 
> positions. 
> 
> 
>    Adlai E. Stevenson (1900-1965)
>    American Lawyer and Politician



 I LOVE this one.  Opticians are unpopular in our area.  :Giggle:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door.* 



_Milton Berle





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Consider how hard it is to change yourself and you'll understand what little chance you have in trying to change others. 

*_Jacob M. Braude




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Corporations cannot commit treason, or be outlawed or excommunicated, for they have no souls.

*_Sir Edward Coke





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






He said that he felt like the boy that stumped his toe,it hurt too bad to laugh, and he was too big to cry. 

*_Abraham Lincoln





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who do not read are no better off than those who cannot read.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Little-minded people's thoughts move in such small circles that five minutes conversation gives you an arc long enough to determine their whole curve.

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






As a general rule, the most successful man in life is the man who has the best information. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men in general are quick to believe that which they wish to be true. 

*_Julius Caesar






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Whatever you may look like, marry a man your own age -- as your beauty fades, so will his eyesight

*_Phyllis Diller





_ :Cool:

----------


## SharonB

+ 1000

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Not to have control over the senses is like sailing in a rudderless ship, bound to break to pieces on coming in contact with the very first rock. 

*_Mahatma Gandhi






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The Athenians govern the Greeks; I govern the Athenians; you, my wife, govern me; your son governs you. 

*_Themistocles





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The fatal metaphor of progress, which means leaving things behind us, has utterly obscured the real idea of growth, which means leaving things inside us. 

*_G. K. Chesterton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The next best thing to knowing something is knowing where to find it.*

_Samuel Johnson






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Men greet each other with a sock on the arm, women with a hug, and the hug wears better in the long run. 

*_Edward Hoagland





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If pleasures are greatest in anticipation, just remember that this is also true of trouble.

*_Elbert Hubbard





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The good man is the man who, no matter how morally unworthy he has been, is moving to become better. 

*_John Dewey






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I'd rather be strongly wrong than weakly right. 

*_Tallulah Bankhead





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Honesty pays, but it doesn't seem to pay enough to suit some people. 

*_Kin Hubbard






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is new fancy rather than taste which produces so many new fashions. 
*
_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet), Philosophical Dictionary, 1764



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Sometimes one pays most for the things one gets for nothing. 

*_Albert Einstein






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




People can be divided into three classes, the few who make things happen, the many who watch things happen, and the overwhelming majority who have no idea what has happened.* 

_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A brave man dies but once, a coward many times. 

*_American Indian Proverb, Iowa





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The easiest way to be cheated is to believe yourself to be more cunning than others. 

*_Pierre Charron






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People never lie so much as after a hunt, during a war or before an election. 

*_Otto von Bismarck





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Tact is one of the first mental virtues, the absence of it is fatal to the best talent. 

*_William Gilmore Simms





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A dwarf standing on the shoulders of a giant may see farther than a giant himself. 

*_Robert Burton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Beware of the man who knows the answer before he understands the question. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








TV -- chewing gum for the eyes. 

*_Frank Lloyd Wright





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Adopting the right attitude can convert a negative stress into a positive one. 

*_Hans Selye





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If a man does not make new acquaintances as he advances through life, he will soon find himself left alone; one should keep his friendships in constant repair. 

*_Samuel Johnson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it. 

*_Aristotle






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A critic is a legless man who teaches running.* 



_Channing Pollock




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Never mistake knowledge for wisdom. One helps you make a living; the other helps you make a life.

*_Sandara Carey






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There are no secrets to success. It is the result of preparation, hard work, and learning from failure
*
_Colin Powell





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Blessed is the man who, having nothing to say, abstains from giving us wordy evidence of the fact. 

*_George Eliot



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



When you make a mistake, don't look back at it long. Take the reason of the thing into your mind and then look forward. Mistakes are lessons of wisdom. The past cannot be changed. The future is yet in your power. 

*_Hugh White



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Modern man is frantically trying to earn enough to buy things he's too busy to enjoy. 

*_Frank A. Clark




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A quarrel is quickly settled when deserted by one party; there is no battle unless there be two.*

_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Mothers all want their sons to grow up to be president, but they don't want them to become politicians in the process. 

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Never insult an alligator until you've crossed the river. 

*_Cordell Hull





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are two tragedies in life. One is not to get your heart's desire. The other is to get it. 

*_George Bernard Shaw





_ :Cool:

----------


## iD

To go beyond is as wrong as to fall short.*
Confucius*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Cultivate only the habits that you are willing should master you.

*_Elbert Hubbard





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest. 

*_Benjamin Franklin






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are few secrets of success, but plenty of people making a good living selling them. 

*_Michael Lipsey





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Christmas is not a time nor a season, but a state of mind. To cherish peace and goodwill, to be plenteous in mercy, is to have the real spirit of Christmas.
*
Calvin Coolidge


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Rule number one: The customer is always right. Rule number two: If the customer is wrong, see rule number one! 

*_Steve Leonard





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We will have to repent in this generation not merely for the hateful words and actions of the bad people but for the appalling silence of the good people. 

*_Martin Luther King, Jr.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Most of the trouble in the world is caused by people wanting to be important. 

*_TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I'd rather have a lot of talent and a little experience than a lot of experience and a little talent. 

*_John Wooden




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man never discloses his own character so clearly as when he describes another s.

*_Jean Paul Richter





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The rule of friendship means there should be mutual sympathy between them, each supplying what the other lacks and trying to benefit the other, always using friendly and sincere words. 

*_Buddha




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If wishes were fishes we'd all be throwing nets. If wishes were horses we'd all ride.* 

_Doug Horton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Human kindness has never weakened the stamina or softened the fiber of a free people. A nation does not have to be cruel in order to be tough. 

*_Franklin D. Roosevelt




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


It's easy to let life deteriorate into making a living instead of making a life. It's not the hours you put in, but what you out into the hours that count. Learn to express rather than impress. Expressing evokes a me too attitude while impressing evokes a so what attitude. 

*_Jim Rohn




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you would have people speak well of you, then do not speak well of yourself. 

*_Blaise Pascal




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Fashion is a tyrant from which there is no deliverance; all must conform to its whimsical.

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Every decision is liberating, even if it leads to disaster. Otherwise, why do so many people walk upright and with open eyes into their misfortune? 

*_Elias Canetti




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Today I saw a red and yellow sunset and thought, how insignificant I am! Of course, I thought that yesterday too, and it rained. 

*_Woody Allen




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




To get all there is out of living, we must employ our time wisely, never being in too much of a hurry to stop and sip life, but never losing our sense of the enormous value of a minute.

*_Robert Updegraff




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The reason lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place is that the same place isn't there the second time. 
*



_Willie Tyler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Though ambition in itself is a vice, it often is also the parent of virtue.* 

_Edgar Quinet






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you load responsibility on a man unworthy of it he will always betray himself. 

*_August Heckscher




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Civilisation will not last, freedom will not survive, peace will not be kept, unless a very large majority of mankind unite together to defend them and show themselves possessed of a constabulary power before which barbaric and atavistic forces will stand in awe. 

*_Sir Winston Churchill




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Not the fruit of experience but experience itself, is the end.

*_Walter Pater



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If you do not wish to be lied to, do not ask questions. If there were no questions, there would be no lies. 

*_B. Traven




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You will never find time for anything. If you want time, you must make it. 

*_Charles Bixton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who waits upon fortune is never sure of dinner. 

*_Benjamin Franklin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Some people who think that everything is a nail, are down on themselves because they are not a hammer. They tend to deprecate their own unique talents and capacities to use a chisel or a pair of pliers.*

_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it. 

*_Ronald Reagan





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Some of us will do our jobs well and some will not, but we will all be judged by only one thing -- the result.

*_Vince Lombardi



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Thought precedes action, action does not always precede thought. 

*_Doug Horton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A conversation is a dialogue, not a monologue. That's why there are so few good conversations: due to scarcity, two intelligent talkers seldom meet. 

*_Truman Capote




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You must have long term goals to keep you from being frustrated by short term failures. 

*_Charles C. Noble





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Unless you try to do something beyond what you have mastered, you will never grow.

*_C.R. Lawton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The quickest way of ending a war is to lose it.

*_George Orwell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Studying literature at Harvard is like learning about women at the Mayo Clinic. 

*_Roy Blount, Jr.




_ :Cool: *
*

----------


## Robert Martellaro

"Writing about music is like dancing about architecture." -Martin Mull

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We find comfort among those who agree with us-growth among those who don't. 

*_Frank A. Clark






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Any supervisor worth his salt would rather deal with people who attempt too much than with those who try too little. 

*_Lee Iacocca




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



We have so many people who can't see a fat man standing beside a thin one without coming to the conclusion that the fat man got that way by taking a**dvantage of the thin one! 

*_Ronald Reagan



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Almost any man knows how to earn money, but not one in a million knows how to spend it.

*_Henry David Thoreau




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Time is more value than money. You can get more money, but you cannot get more time.

*_Jim Rohn




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An expert is someone who knows more and more about less and less, until eventually he knows everything about nothing.*

Anon






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The man who will use his skill and constructive imagination to see how much he can give for a dollar, instead of how little he can give for a dollar, is bound to succeed. 

*_Henry Ford_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The world will not be destroyed by those who do evil, but by those who watch and do nothing. 

*Albert Einstein

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A true friend is one who overlooks your failures and tolerates your successes. 

*_Doug Larson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*













Marriage: A ceremony in which rings are put on the finger of the lady and through the nose of the gentleman.

*_Herbert Spencer





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The task of the leader is to get his people from where they are to where they have not been.

*_Henry Kissinger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The art of being wise is the art of knowing what to overlook. 

*_William James




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Don't worry if your job is small and your rewards few. Remember that the mighty oak was once a nut like you. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








No bees, no honey; no work, no money. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*The advantage of a bad memory is that one enjoys several times the same good things for the first time. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We give advice by the bucket, but take it by the grain. 

*_William R. Alger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The truth is always the strongest argument. Sophocles Truth is a thing immortal and perpetual, and it gives to us a beauty that fades not away in time. 

*_Frederick the Great



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The indispensable first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: decide what you want

*_Ben Stein





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









Lying is like alcoholism. You are always recovering.

*_Steven Soderbergh





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Man who stand on hill with mouth open will wait long time for roast duck to drop in. 
*_
Confucius




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man is known by the company he avoids.* 




_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The mind's direction is more important than its progress. 

*_Joseph Joubert





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A fool flatters himself, a wise man flatters the fool. 

*_Edward George Bulwer-Lytton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Training is everything. The peach was once a bitter almond; cauliflower is nothing, but cabbage with a college education.
*
_Mark Twain





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







America is a land where men govern, but women rule.

*_John Mason Brown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The nice thing about egotists is that they don't talk about other people. 

*_Lucille S. Harper




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To be upset over what you don't have is to waste what you do have.

*_Ken Keyes Jr.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The Chinese use two brush strokes to write the word 'crisis.' One brush stroke stands for danger; the other for opportunity. In a crisis, be aware of the danger - but recognize the opportunity

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Americans don't spend billions for entertainment. They spend it in search of entertainment.

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We only confess our little faults to persuade people that we have no big ones.

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Sweat is the cologne of accomplishment. 

*_Heywood Broun


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Stop the habit of wishful thinking and start the habit of thoughtful wishes. 

*_Mary Martin


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Right is right, even if everyone is against it; and wrong is wrong, even if everyone is for it. 

*_William Penn



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A shoe that is too large is apt to trip one, and when too small, to pinch the feet. So it is with those whose fortune does not suit them.*

_Horace





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When a fellow says it ain't the money but the principle of the thing, it's the money. 

*_Artemus Ward





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A spoon does not know the taste of soup, nor a learned fool the taste of wisdom.

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The great person is ahead of their time, the smart make something out of it, and the blockhead, sets themselves against it.

*_Jean Baudrillard




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An economist is someone who knows more about money than the people who have it.*



_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who praises every body, praises nobody.

*_Samuel Johnson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Real friends are those who, when you've made a fool of yourself, don't feel that you've done a permanent job.* 




_Erwin T. Randall




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A racehorse that consistently runs just a second faster than another horse is worth millions of dollars more. Be willing to give that extra effort that separates the winner from the one in second place.*

_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It takes less time to do a thing right than to explain why you did it wrong. 

*_Henry Wadsworth Longfellow






_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The good life is one inspired by life and guided by knowledge. 

*_Bertrand Russell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To select the wrong person for a job is a common mistake; not to remove him/her is a fatal weakness. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







People who bite the hand that feeds them usually lick the boot that kicks them. 

*_Eric Hoffer




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Diseases are the tax on pleasures. 

*_John Ray




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

Better late...........than never

Chris



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is easier to ask forgiveness than permission.* 



_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most men love money and security more, and creation and construction less, as they get older. 

*_John Maynard Keynes




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In really hard times the rules of the game are altered. The inchoate mass begins to stir. It becomes potent, and when it strikes, it strikes with incredible emphasis. Those are the rare occasions when a national will emerges from the scattered, specialized, or indifferent blocs of voters who ordinarily elect the politicians. Those are for good or evil the great occasions in a nation's history.

*_Walter Lippmann





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The test of tolerance comes when we are in a majority; the test of courage comes when we are in a minority.

*_Ralph W. Stockman





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An inventor fails 999 times, and if he succeeds once, he's in. He treats his failures simply as practice shots. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




On the mountains of truth you can never climb in vain: either you will reach a point higher up today, or you will be training your powers so that you will be able to climb higher tomorrow.

*_Friedrich Nietzsche




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I never desire to converse with a man who has written more than he has read. 

*_Samuel Johnson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He who stops being better stops being good. 

*_Oliver Cromwell





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Learning makes a man fit company for himself as well as for others

*_English Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A true friend is one who overlooks your failures and tolerates your successes. 

*_Doug Larson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The statistics on sanity are that one out of every four Americans is suffering from some form of mental illness. Think of your three best friends. If they are okay, then it's you. 

*_Rita Mae Brown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When you argue with your inferiors, you convince them of only one thing: they are as clever as you

*_Irving Layton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In business, the competition will bite you if you keep running, if you stand still, they will swallow you.* 




_William Knudsen





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Concentration is the key to economic results. No other principles of effectiveness is violated as constantly today as the basic principle of concentration. 

*_Peter Drucker





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Politicians are the same all over. They promise to build A bridge even where there is no river. 

*_Nikita Khrushchev




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is a shameful thing to be weary of inquiry when what we search for is excellent. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There are no secrets to success. It is the result of preparation, hard work, and learning from failure. 

*_Colin Powell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Our lives are fed by kind words and gracious behavior. We are nourished by expressions like excuse me and other such simple courtesies... Rudeness, the absence of the sacrament of consideration, is but another mark that our time-is-money society is lacking in spirituality, if not also in its enjoyment of life.

*_Ed Hays




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






As we acquire more knowledge, things do not become more comprehensible, but more mysterious.

*_Albert Schweitzer





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The smallest pain in our little finger gives us more concern than the destruction of millions of our fellow beings. 

*_William Hazlitt




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To forget one's purpose is the commonest form of stupidity. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In our leisure we reveal what kind of people we are.* 

_Ovid





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Politeness is to human nature what warmth is to wax. 

*_Arthur Schopenhauer



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Blessed is he who talks in circles, for he shall become a big wheel. 

*_Frank Dane




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you forget you have to struggle for improvement you go backward. 

*_Geoffrey Hickson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





It's a morbid observation, but if every one on earth just stopped breathing for an hour, the greenhouse effect would no longer be a problem. 

*_Freda Adler



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





No man who is occupied in doing a very difficult thing, and doing it very well, ever loses his self-respect.

*_George Bernard Shaw





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Blessed are they who have nothing to say and who cannot be persuaded to say it. 

*_James Russell Lowell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





What sunshine is to flowers, smiles are to humanity. These are but trifles, to be sure; but, scattered along life's pathway, the good they do is inconceivable. 

*_Joseph Addison




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


The chief executive who knows his strengths and weaknesses as a leader is likely to be far more effective than the one who remains blind to them. He also is on the road to humility -- that priceless attitude of openness to life that can help a manager absorb mistakes, failures, or personal shortcomings.*



_John Adair



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An expert is one who knows more and more about less and less. 

*-_Nicholas Murray Butler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One thing you can't recycle is wasted time. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



If man has good corn, or wood, or boards, or pigs to sell, or can make better chairs or knives, crucibles, or church organs, than anybody else, you will find a broad, hard-beaten road to his house, though it be in the woods. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If your outgo exceeds your income your upkeep will be your downfall.*

_Anon., attributed to Bill Earle, usually referred to as an old saying





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An hour spent in the library is worth a month in the laboratory. 

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Love thy neighbor -- but don't pull down your hedge.

*_Benjamin Franklin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Fools admire, but men of sense approve. 

*_Alexander Pope




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Aristotle is famous for knowing everything. He taught that the brain exists merely to cool the blood and is not involved in the process of thinking. This is true only of certain persons. 

*_Will Cuppy




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Think as you work, for in the final analysis, your worth to your company comes not only in solving problems, but also in anticipating them.

*_Harold Wallace Ross




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





To swear off making mistakes is very easy. All you have to do is to swear off having ideas.

*_Leo Burnett





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Parents were invented to make children happy by giving them something to ignore. 

*_Ogden Nash




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A strong man and a waterfall always channel their own path. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The great accomplishments of man have resulted from the transmission of ideas and enthusiasm.*

_Thomas J. Watson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We own almost all our knowledge not to those who have agreed but to those who have differed. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Making capitalism out of socialism is like making eggs out of an omelet. 

*_Vadim Bakatin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The purpose of learning is growth, and our minds, unlike our bodies, can continue growing as we continue to live.

*_Mortimer J. Adler



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



No one can persuade another to change. Each of us guards a gate of change that can only be opened from the inside. We cannot open the gate of another, either by argument or emotional appeal.

*_Marilyn Ferguson





_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who cross the sea change only the climate, not their character.

*_Horace_

----------


## Chris Ryser

Back home and trying to get normal again.





*Attempt the impossible in order to improve your work

*_Bette Davis








_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




I would rather be ashes than dust! I would rather that my spark would burn out in a brilliant blaze than it should be stifled by dry rot. I would rather be a superb meteor, every atom of me in magnificent glow, than a sleepy and permanent planet. The proper function of man is to live, not to exist. I shall not waste my days in trying to prolong them. I shall use my time. 

*_Jack London



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Most of the arguments to which I am party fall somewhat short of being impressive, knowing to the fact that neither I nor my opponent knows what we are talking about 

*_Robert Benchley




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Usually the greatest boasters are the smallest workers. The deep rivers pay a larger tribute to the sea than shallow brooks, and yet empty themselves with less noise. 

*_W. Secker



_ :Cool: *
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






No man's credit is ever as good as his money

*_Edward W. Howe




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The fool has to do at last what the wise did at first

*-_Italian Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------

